# *** The NEW CL LOVERS' GENERAL CHAT THREAD***



## JetSetGo!

Let's start fresh, okay?


----------



## AEGIS

first!


----------



## Dianabanana12




----------



## anniethecat

second first


----------



## Christchrist

Third forth and fifth


----------



## anniethecat

haha dianabanana we posted at the same time


----------



## Christchrist

Let me repost my anger 

Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen. 
Ages 15 & 16. They must be crazy to even ask


----------



## dhampir2005

Sixth


----------



## AEGIS

none of us have any lives


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Sixth :swale:


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> ::swale::



LOL it didn't show up for me either!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> none of us have any lives



Nope. But we all have a sole. A red one


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> ::swale::






			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> LOL it didn't show up for me either!



All I see is "::swale::  "
Stupid phone.  No emotion


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> none of us have any lives



Rather, we're neglecting them for this... 

Using tpf as an escape from being hungry like a hostage.


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> LOL it didn't show up for me either!



Diana spelled it wrong.. it's :: wlae:


----------



## Dianabanana12

dhampir2005 said:


> LOL it didn't show up for me either!



LMFAO Lilly hahahhahahha :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> All I see is "::swale::  "
> Stupid phone.  No emotion





jamidee said:


> Diana spelled it wrong.. it's :: wlae:



HAHAHA it works now


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Let me repost my anger
> 
> Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen.
> Ages 15 & 16. They must be crazy to even ask





you sound like you looked like this when they told you


----------



## heiress-ox

woohoo seventh i guess, better late than never!


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> Diana spelled it wrong.. it's :: wlae:



I have renamed it .... swallleeeee  sounds better 


ahhahah i am dyingggg right now.


----------



## dhampir2005

Dianabanana12 said:


> LMFAO Lilly hahahhahahha :lolots::lolots::lolots:



Whatever, I stepped up to the supposed "swale" plate


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> you sound like you looked like this when they told you



More like this


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> you sound like you looked like this when they told you



i love that gif


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i love that gif



What is that pic from?


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889372



hahaha thats awesome. 

I saw an article today, on this new plastic screen sticky that is suppose to protect it from anything, the guy actually took a gun and shot it , and NOTHING not a scratch ...


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889372





omg this made me jump back!


----------



## Christchrist

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> hahaha thats awesome.
> 
> I saw an article today, on this new plastic screen sticky that is suppose to protect it from anything, the guy actually took a gun and shot it , and NOTHING not a scratch ...



What! That's sick. My kids would probably take it off because their texting would somehow be slowed down. Friggin kids. Ugh. I could never be a Dugger


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> omg this made me jump back!



He scares the hell out of me. Can't make shoes out of him though :/


----------



## jamidee




----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> What is that pic from?



i'm not 100% sure, maybe a fashion show or something, Aegis can chime in, she found it


----------



## Dianabanana12

No its from a movie for sure. I feel like ive seen it, i cant even think right now :X


----------



## Christchrist

Have you ever noticed that when we are taking a out our shoes we say Maggie, Piggy, VP. Etc. when taking about CL but the others are just Choo, Chanel , Caovilla, Manolo etc. 
I don't say " I want to wear my Crown (jimmy choo ) today. I say my choos. But I address my CL appropriately. Anyone else do this?


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> Have you ever noticed that when we are taking a out our shoes we say Maggie, Piggy, VP. Etc. when taking about CL but the others are just Choo, Chanel , Caovilla, Manolo etc.
> I don't say " I want to wear my Crown (jimmy choo ) today. I say my choos. But I address my CL appropriately. Anyone else do this?



Hmm this is actually a good point. I do this too. Like I refer to my CLs by name but my Valentinos are "the nude valentino, the pink valentino, the flats, etc". Weird never noticed this before.


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed that when we are taking a out our shoes we say Maggie, Piggy, VP. Etc. when taking about CL but the others are just Choo, Chanel , Caovilla, Manolo etc.
> I don't say " I want to wear my Crown (jimmy choo ) today. I say my choos. But I address my CL appropriately. Anyone else do this?



You're right the only other shoes i refer to by name are my tribtoos


----------



## Christchrist

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Hmm this is actually a good point. I do this too. Like I refer to my CLs by name but my Valentinos are "the nude valentino, the pink valentino, the flats, etc". Weird never noticed this before.



Do you segregate your shoes in the closet? I do lol 
My naughty monkeys don't get to sit near the loubis bahahahahah


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> Do you segregate your shoes in the closet? I do lol
> My naughty monkeys don't get to sit near the loubis bahahahahah



Sadly yes... I do stacks by brand. So I have five stacks of CLs, then the rest is color stacked from light to dark colors boxes by brand. I'm OCD like that.


----------



## dhampir2005

heiress-ox said:


> You're right the only other shoes i refer to by name are my tribtoos



I refer to my Valentino rockstuds flats as my rockstuds though... only other "by name" shoe.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Let me repost my anger
> 
> Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen.
> Ages 15 & 16. They must be crazy to even ask



Gurl! Have them get jobs! I was serving fried chicken at their age!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Gurl! Have them get jobs! I was serving fried chicken at their age!



Then I have to drive them.  They are allowed to work in their senior year. Seriously my daughter is scary behind the wheel. She can't even walk straight
I know right. I was working 2 jobs at 16 and doing night school. Friggin kids these days. Ugh


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Then I have to drive them.  They are allowed to work in their senior year. Seriously my daughter is scary behind the wheel. She can't even walk straight
> I know right. I was working 2 jobs at 16 and doing night school. Friggin kids these days. Ugh



Kids these days don't know how to hustle!


----------



## wannaprada

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Sadly yes... I do stacks by brand. So I have five stacks of CLs, then the rest is color stacked from light to dark colors boxes by brand. I'm OCD like that.



I stack by brands too!


----------



## CMP86

I remember the day I brought home the paperwork for my grandma to sign so I could get my first job at 17. I got read the riot act about how I didn't need a job and that I could just borrow money from her. Also about how my mom and my aunt didn't have jobs when they were in high school so I didn't need one either. The only way I got her to sign the paperwork was that I told her that I had already been hired, which was true, and that by backing out at that point would look bad for future jobs.


----------



## CMP86

My sad collection of CL's needs to be upgraded but with us saving to buy a house it isn't feasible right now. I have a pair of VPs, that don't get worn enough, and a pair of well worn Rosella flats.


----------



## AEGIS

oh i stole the clip from someone on twitter. they were reacting to a kim kardashian tweet lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Let me repost my anger
> 
> Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen.
> Ages 15 & 16. They must be crazy to even ask



Sorry mom, it must be time for the ip5


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I remember the day I brought home the paperwork for my grandma to sign so I could get my first job at 17. I got read the riot act about how I didn't need a job and that I could just borrow money from her. Also about how my mom and my aunt didn't have jobs when they were in high school so I didn't need one either. The only way I got her to sign the paperwork was that I told her that I had already been hired, which was true, and that by backing out at that point would look bad for future jobs.



I said they can't work while schooling but they are home schooled and driving me loony




			
				CMP86 said:
			
		

> My sad collection of CL's needs to be upgraded but with us saving to buy a house it isn't feasible right now. I have a pair of VPs, that don't get worn enough, and a pair of well worn Rosella flats.



You have one of the best pairs. Ahhhh VP. Sooooo hot


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Sorry mom, it must be time for the ip5



Yeah ummm no. They aren't allowed to have cell phones. Little brats. They have social addictions on FB and texting that will literally keep them on it for days with no real food. No way. I'm a mean momma.
Sometimes I wonder if my daughter regrets me adopting her lol. She knew I was strict when she stepped in the door lol. Poor kid


----------



## Christchrist

I think this is where I ask this. What is with the Barbies and CL?


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:


> Yeah ummm no. They aren't allowed to have cell phones. Little brats. They have social addictions on FB and texting that will literally keep them on it for days with no real food. No way. I'm a mean momma.
> Sometimes I wonder if my daughter regrets me adopting her lol. She knew I was strict when she stepped in the door lol. Poor kid


 
Because someone didn't do his homework and lost all his privileges for the evening, I was told last night that I am the meanest mommy in the universe. It's an award and I'm accepting.


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Because someone didn't do his homework and lost all his privileges for the evening, I was told last night that I am the meanest mommy in the universe. It's an award and I'm accepting.



Hahahaha don't ya love when they say things like that?


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I think this is where I ask this. What is with the Barbies and CL?





He had a collaboration with Barbie a few years ago.  'Barbie Pink' is an actual CL shoe color...it came in the Claudie, Bianca and I think Lady Peep


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> He had a collaboration with Barbie a few years ago.  'Barbie Pink' is an actual CL shoe color...it came in the Claudie, Bianca and I think Lady Peep



Thank you. It's just a little creepy on his site sometimes


----------



## texas87

haha I totally agree a little creepy. Especially all of the half naked barbies that people are selling on ebay


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> none of us have any lives


 
:giggles:


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> I remember the day I brought home the paperwork for my grandma to sign so I could get my first job at 17. I got read the riot act about how I didn't need a job and that I could just borrow money from her. Also about how my mom and my aunt didn't have jobs when they were in high school so I didn't need one either. The only way I got her to sign the paperwork was that I told her that I had already been hired, which was true, and that by backing out at that point would look bad for future jobs.


 
My mom wouldn't allow me to work either.  I wanted to get a job as a waitress and she said no.  I think she was worried that I'd get used to the money and not want to go to school


----------



## CMP86

Christchrist said:


> I said they can't work while schooling but they are home schooled and driving me loony


There is nothing wrong with this.

I never asked my grandparents if I could get the job. I was just so tired of the constant questions. If I asked to borrow some money I got asked "What's it for? Where are you going? Why do you want that much? Why should I give it to you?" and so on. I went and got an application and turned it in. I was interviewed right then and there and hired on the spot. I have been there for 9 years now and am in a management position.



Dessye said:


> My mom wouldn't allow me to work either.  I wanted to get a job as a waitress and she said no.  I think she was worried that I'd get used to the money and not want to go to school


I worked and went to school for 3 years, 1 year of high school and 2 years of community college. After the second year I was tired of college and since it was going to take me another year to finish my AA I decided I was done with school because I was only doing it because they were paying for it. Then my grandparents were moving across the state and they wanted me to go with them. They would continue to pay my tuition if I moved with them and went to a new school. At that time I decided I didn't want to move. I didn't want to leave my job or my boyfriend and I really didn't want to go to school anymore so I stayed here and haven't gone back. I may later but it's just not in the cards right now.

With my sons medical conditions we have had to do so many doctors appointments and he has had 2 surgeries that I can't fathom going to school and having to schedule all his stuff around work and school.


----------



## JetSetGo!

bprimuslevy said:


> Because someone didn't do his homework and lost all his privileges for the evening, I was told last night that I am the meanest mommy in the universe. It's an award and I'm accepting.



Translation: a job well done.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> you sound like you looked like this when they told you



Oh my gosh I am on my computer for the first time. I cant see this video on my pnone. Looks like a pic.. Man I am missing out on emotions and video  ugh


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> Because someone didn't do his homework and lost all his privileges for the evening, I was told last night that I am the meanest mommy in the universe. It's an award and I'm accepting.


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> There is nothing wrong with this.
> 
> I never asked my grandparents if I could get the job. I was just so tired of the constant questions. If I asked to borrow some money I got asked "What's it for? Where are you going? Why do you want that much? Why should I give it to you?" and so on. I went and got an application and turned it in. I was interviewed right then and there and hired on the spot. I have been there for 9 years now and am in a management position.
> 
> I worked and went to school for 3 years, 1 year of high school and 2 years of community college. After the second year I was tired of college and since it was going to take me another year to finish my AA I decided I was done with school because I was only doing it because they were paying for it. Then my grandparents were moving across the state and they wanted me to go with them. They would continue to pay my tuition if I moved with them and went to a new school. At that time I decided I didn't want to move. I didn't want to leave my job or my boyfriend and I really didn't want to go to school anymore so I stayed here and haven't gone back. I may later but it's just not in the cards right now.
> 
> With my sons medical conditions we have had to do so many doctors appointments and he has had 2 surgeries that I can't fathom going to school and having to schedule all his stuff around work and school.



Well, one thing at a time 

My has your son grown!  I'm sorry to hear about all the appointments with doctors and hospitals.  Hope he's on the mend!


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with this.
> 
> I never asked my grandparents if I could get the job. I was just so tired of the constant questions. If I asked to borrow some money I got asked "What's it for? Where are you going? Why do you want that much? Why should I give it to you?" and so on. I went and got an application and turned it in. I was interviewed right then and there and hired on the spot. I have been there for 9 years now and am in a management position.
> 
> I worked and went to school for 3 years, 1 year of high school and 2 years of community college. After the second year I was tired of college and since it was going to take me another year to finish my AA I decided I was done with school because I was only doing it because they were paying for it. Then my grandparents were moving across the state and they wanted me to go with them. They would continue to pay my tuition if I moved with them and went to a new school. At that time I decided I didn't want to move. I didn't want to leave my job or my boyfriend and I really didn't want to go to school anymore so I stayed here and haven't gone back. I may later but it's just not in the cards right now.
> 
> With my sons medical conditions we have had to do so many doctors appointments and he has had 2 surgeries that I can't fathom going to school and having to schedule all his stuff around work and school.



Oh no. What's wrong with him?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Do you segregate your shoes in the closet? I do lol
> My naughty monkeys don't get to sit near the loubis bahahahahah


 OMG I so have my CL's segregated...they have their own shelves and there are very few if any I will share the space with, the only shoes are my Terre Pecks!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OMG I so have my CL's segregated...they have their own shelves and there are very few if any I will share the space with, the only shoes are my Terre Pecks!



Bahahahahah we are shoe racists


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Gurl! Have them get jobs! I was serving fried chicken at their age!


 I was flipping burgers!!! haha


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I was flipping burgers!!! haha



Mmmmmm burgers


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> I remember the day I brought home the paperwork for my grandma to sign so I could get my first job at 17. I got read the riot act about how I didn't need a job and that I could just borrow money from her. Also about how my mom and my aunt didn't have jobs when they were in high school so I didn't need one either. The only way I got her to sign the paperwork was that I told her that I had already been hired, which was true, and that by backing out at that point would look bad for future jobs.


 But I think it was good for us and we appreciated what we earned!!  And on a HUGE side note I love the pic in your siggie...he looks so great, happy and precious!!!


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> Because someone didn't do his homework and lost all his privileges for the evening, I was told last night that I am the meanest mommy in the universe. It's an award and I'm accepting.


 I'm willing to accept that award any day!!


----------



## Christchrist

My piggys come tomorrow and I can't do mod shots . These feet are blistered.

But my bling buddy is working on my dryer and flat irons. Man I love her work


----------



## CMP86

Christchrist said:


> Oh no. What's wrong with him?


He was born with a cleft lip and palate. For 4 months we were going back and for to Seattle Children's hospital to do a dental appliance to help close the cleft. When we started in June 2011 his cleft was 2.5cm wide. When we finished the NAM after a couple setbacks of the tape tearing apart his cheeks his cleft was 1cm wide. He had his lip repair surgery on October 7th, 2011 and did awesome. Here is a before and after photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He had his second surgery on April 26th, 2012, 4 days before his first birthday. It's been a long road but he is doing awesome and is getting so big and so much fun. We go in at the end of October for his 6 month post op appointment and to start speech therapy and also to have his hearing checked. He had temporary hearing loss due to fluid in his ears and had tubes put in when they did his palate repair.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> He was born with a cleft lip and palate. For 4 months we were going back and for to Seattle Children's hospital to do a dental appliance to help close the cleft. When we started in June 2011 his cleft was 2.5cm wide. When we finished the NAM after a couple setbacks of the tape tearing apart his cheeks his cleft was 1cm wide. He had his lip repair surgery on October 7th, 2011 and did awesome. Here is a before and after photo.
> 
> He had his second surgery on April 26th, 2012, 4 days before his first birthday. It's been a long road but he is doing awesome and is getting so big and so much fun. We go in at the end of October for his 6 month post op appointment and to start speech therapy and also to have his hearing checked. He had temporary hearing loss due to fluid in his ears and had tubes put in when they did his palate repair.



Oh poor baby. He is so cute. You are such a good momma. Next time you go to Seattle we should do a CL TPF meetup. Ill bring my little bug


----------



## CMP86

Thanks he's doing really well as far as we can tell. I'm hoping that our next appointment at Children's confirms it as well. He is starting to say words and sounds that they told us he wouldn't say until closer to 2. He still has a long road ahead of him. He will be seen once a year until for the next several years to make sure that everything is staying intact. There is also the possibility that he will need more surgeries. The earliest one would be around 5 years old and that would be to correct the lip if too much scar tissue grows. The next will happen between 7 and 9 years of age and that will involve a bone graft taken from his hip to fill in the gap in his gum line. He may also need rhinoplasty around 13 in case the nose starts growing in a way that they don't like. 

I've pushed all those to the back of my head though as to not worry myself too much since they are years and years away and there really is no sense in worrying about things that are that far out. Especially when there is so much to enjoy right now.


----------



## Christchrist

You're a strong momma. He's lucky to have you to be there with him.  May God bless you in every way girl


----------



## SueGalle

CMP86 said:


> He was born with a cleft lip and palate. For 4 months we were going back and for to Seattle Children's hospital to do a dental appliance to help close the cleft. When we started in June 2011 his cleft was 2.5cm wide. When we finished the NAM after a couple setbacks of the tape tearing apart his cheeks his cleft was 1cm wide. He had his lip repair surgery on October 7th, 2011 and did awesome. Here is a before and after photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had his second surgery on April 26th, 2012, 4 days before his first birthday. It's been a long road but he is doing awesome and is getting so big and so much fun. We go in at the end of October for his 6 month post op appointment and to start speech therapy and also to have his hearing checked. He had temporary hearing loss due to fluid in his ears and had tubes put in when they did his palate repair.



What a wonderful little boy you have  the work looks good and I'm sure he will be fine and growing up in a house that is full of love


----------



## CMP86

Thank you ladies. CC we will definitely have to do a Seattle gtg one of these days.


----------



## Christchrist

Can I walk around the house in my robe and wear my loubis? Bahahahahah  so glam


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Can I walk around the house in my robe and wear my loubis? Bahahahahah  so glam



Absolutely.....but only if you post pics!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Absolutely.....but only if you post pics!!



Girlfriend I wear a huge fluffy cozy robe. It ain't pretty lol


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hey Helen, 

Sorry for getting off track in the "in transit" section. My LD python crystals are black. I want to say I got them about this time last year??? I hardly ever post my shoes (read: lazy). I do have a pic of these on my phone though. In person they are insanely shiny! That strap totally keeps me locked into these babies too. 

I can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## BattyBugs

I  have missed so much in the past month or two. Thank goodness I plan to quit this job by the end of November.

((((CMP)))) Edmund has gotten so big and is so adorable. Miss you! 

That creepy photo, by the way, is Jack Nicholson in "The Shining." Classic Stephen King!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hey ladies! Thought I would share a set of paintings my boyfriend's sister had done for me!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Thought I would share a set of paintings my boyfriend's sister had done for me!



Ohhhh my!  I love them. She is talented.


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I would share a set of paintings my boyfriend's sister had done for me!



omg that is so awesome!


----------



## Christchrist

Someone talk me off the ledge! I think I'm gonna get these


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Girlfriend I wear a huge fluffy cozy robe. It ain't pretty lol



Oh now we REALLY need to see pics!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Oh now we REALLY need to see pics!!!!








Bahahahahah


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Someone talk me off the ledge! I think I'm gonna get these



Get them!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1894114
> 
> 
> Bahahahahah



No Loubis. Disappointment


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> No Loubis. Disappointment



Oh I forgot those lol


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Get them!!!



You're not helping lol I think I want the fifi like it


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> You're not helping lol I think I want the fifi like it



I think that, within 30 days, SOMEONE will have a red pair of decollete's.........


----------



## Dessye

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I would share a set of paintings my boyfriend's sister had done for me!



Ooo, how sweet!  They're beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1894114
> 
> 
> Bahahahahah


 


My daughter has the same foam letter tiles all over our living room today.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I think that, within 30 days, SOMEONE will have a red pair of decollete's.........



I think you're smokin


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> My daughter has the same foam letter tiles all over our living room today.



He likes to stack them. So cute.


----------



## CMP86

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> I  have missed so much in the past month or two. Thank goodness I plan to quit this job by the end of November.
> 
> ((((CMP)))) Edmund has gotten so big and is so adorable. Miss you!
> 
> That creepy photo, by the way, is Jack Nicholson in "The Shining." Classic Stephen King!



Hi Batty! I almost always lurk I just hadn't been checking the chat thread. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Christchrist

My inlaws are here. I was just told to take the day off tomorrow. Wooohooooo why to do? Hmmmm


----------



## CMP86

A coworker took my shift at work tomorrow so that I could get laundry done after our trip to Walla Walla. So I got a 4 day weekend.


----------



## Doglover1610

Ladies I have a question:

Nude VP or Lola pumps?

Planned birthday outfit - yellow blazer, skinny jeans, chiffon blouse, chunky gold jewelry.

There is one of each in my size on the Bay. Lola is cheaper by far, but I feel VP will look better (and it's on my wishlist lol) - I am open to buying either or.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> A coworker took my shift at work tomorrow so that I could get laundry done after our trip to Walla Walla. So I got a 4 day weekend.



Hey come shop in Bellevue with me. Haha. Love a day off


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Ladies I have a question:
> 
> Nude VP or Lola pumps?
> 
> Planned birthday outfit - yellow blazer, skinny jeans, chiffon blouse, chunky gold jewelry.
> 
> There is one of each in my size on the Bay. Lola is cheaper by far, but I feel VP will look better (and it's on my wishlist lol) - I am open to buying either or.



Nude VP is my choice but a good deal is hard to pass up. Which one grabs you more?


----------



## CMP86

Nude VP would be my choice. I'm not a fan of the lola.


----------



## Doglover1610

Christchrist said:


> Nude VP is my choice but a good deal is hard to pass up. Which one grabs you more?





CMP86 said:


> Nude VP would be my choice. I'm not a fan of the lola.



I'm partial to the VP because it's one of the styles I really like, and the nude (or camel?) may look better against my skin tone (I'm a dark skinned person). I'm probably only considering the Lola because it's way cheaper lol - but it's not a bad looking shoe at all.


----------



## CMP86

I had a sandal that had that metal heel of the lola and I could hardly walk in them. I loved those shoes to death but I just couldn't manage them.

CC I would but I need to get my apartment cleaned up and laundry from our trip done.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I had a sandal that had that metal heel of the lola and I could hardly walk in them. I loved those shoes to death but I just couldn't manage them.
> 
> CC I would but I need to get my apartment cleaned up and laundry from our trip done.



Dang. Lol. I think I'll stay out of Bellevue and try and be good


----------



## CMP86

I get into trouble in Bellevue. There is so much more there than in Kitsap County. Not to mention paying for the dang ferry gets pricey every time I have to take a car over there.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I get into trouble in Bellevue. There is so much more there than in Kitsap County. Not to mention paying for the dang ferry gets pricey every time I have to take a car over there.



Ugh I know. I'm going to Barney's downtown and trying to stay away from Bellevue. Get that work done girl. It's freezing in Bellingham today. Brrrrrr


----------



## CMP86

It was cold here on the island this morning also. But I'm ready for fall and the cool crisp weather.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> It was cold here on the island this morning also. But I'm ready for fall and the cool crisp weather.



Me 2


----------



## CMP86

My friends think I'm nuts to like the cold weather. I just don't deal with heat well. Not to mention if it gets above 75 my apartment gets to be nearly 100 because of how the windows sit. Fans only do so much and our landlord won't allow us to have a window AC unit.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> My friends think I'm nuts to like the cold weather. I just don't deal with heat well. Not to mention if it gets above 75 my apartment gets to be nearly 100 because of how the windows sit. Fans only do so much and our landlord won't allow us to have a window AC unit.



Ugh. Is die


----------



## 318Platinum

Ok, quick question: Is the Just Picks silver just 100 or did it also come in 120? 100 seems awful low. I think I would love to have it, but only in 120.


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Ok, quick question: Is the Just Picks silver just 100 or did it also come in 120? 100 seems awful low. I think I would love to have it, but only in 120.



Yes it was also available in the 120.


----------



## Christchrist

I'm not a fan of dudes emailing me asking for more "sexy toe cleavage " shots. Bleck. Just sayin


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan of dudes emailing me asking for more "sexy toe cleavage " shots. Bleck. Just sayin



It's the creeper!  Was it here or from ebay?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> It's the creeper!  Was it here or from ebay?



Here. Yucky


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan of dudes emailing me asking for more "sexy toe cleavage " shots. Bleck. Just sayin



Good to know! Glad I'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> Yes it was also available in the 120.



Thanks, *Nani*!! I am terrified of the pvc, but the style has grown on me. I hope I can find it one day in 120!


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, *Nani*!! I am terrified of the pvc, but the style has grown on me. I hope I can find it one day in 120!



Good luck! They did go on sale at the boutiques a Department stores. You'll have to stalk ebay!  I have them in the 100, love them.


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan of dudes emailing me asking for more "sexy toe cleavage " shots. Bleck. Just sayin





anniethecat said:


> It's the creeper!  Was it here or from ebay?





gfairenoughh said:


> Good to know! Glad I'm not the only one!!!!



I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests! 

Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests!
> 
> Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.



Bahahahahahaha


----------



## dbeth

NANI1972 said:


> I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests!
> 
> Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.



Buy the banana style, that will show them off alot! :greengrin:


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> Buy the banana style, that will show them off alot! :greengrin:



Yes, the banana would but that's just giving it away, have to leave a little to the imagination.


----------



## noonoo07

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests!
> 
> Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.



Lol!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests!
> 
> Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.



NANI ill talk dirty to you about your tootsies


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, *Nani*!! I am terrified of the pvc, but the style has grown on me. I hope I can find it one day in 120!


I liked it a lot too, but the PVC yellows over time. So I decided it wasn't a good investment for me.


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> I honestly feel kind of offended that I never get emailed these requests!
> 
> Guess I need to strut my toe cleavage more often.


 Me neither... I think I need better poses to show off my foot figure


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Me neither... I think I need better poses to show off my foot figure



People wanna hump your leg. I'm sure you don't need to post toes. Bahahahahah


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan of dudes emailing me asking for more "sexy toe cleavage " shots. Bleck. Just sayin



OMG!!!! I have had that happen too!!! Icky!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Are these too spicy for a formal cocktail event? At a country club?


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Are these too spicy for a formal cocktail event? At a country club?
> 
> View attachment 1899767



Country club...I think it would be a bit much however they are awesome and you should feel free to rock them whenever!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Are these too spicy for a formal cocktail event? At a country club?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899767



Depends on the club...


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Country club...I think it would be a bit much however they are awesome and you should feel free to rock them whenever!






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> Depends on the club...



Well my friend that is throwing it is wearing this


----------



## CMP86

If she is wearing that I say they are perfect!


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> If she is wearing that I say they are perfect!



Sweet. Man I need a strass pair lol


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Well my friend that is throwing it is wearing this
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899850



haha ok your shoes will fit right in then. I've seen that same dress in a wedding dress style so much bling I love it!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> haha ok your shoes will fit right in then. I've seen that same dress in a wedding dress style so much bling I love it!



I would wear something like that but my boobs would bust the seems lol


----------



## CMP86

I would kill to wear something like that. That dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I would kill to wear something like that. That dress is gorgeous.



I know right. She is a pageant queen so it's perfect


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Sweet. Man I need a strass pair lol



Uh oh........


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Uh oh........



Don't make me send you back to CL lol


----------



## CMP86

My lavender rosella flats have seen better days and I'm hoping at some point to strass them. They would be gorgeous with the right shade of crystal.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Don't make me send you back to CL lol



I think maybe they are closed??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I think maybe they are closed??



Nope. Open till 11


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Nope. Open till 11



Okayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh Paris okayed my order! Here we go. Ugh
Oh here is my plan 
White kid leather very prive with silver spikes 
Roccia shiny python very prive 
Piggy 100 grey patent


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Paris okayed my order! Here we go. Ugh
> Oh here is my plan
> White kid leather very prive with silver spikes
> Roccia shiny python very prive
> Piggy 100 grey patent



Congratulations. They sound gorgeous. How long before they are ready? Did you have to go into the boutique to place your SO?


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Congratulations. They sound gorgeous. How long before they are ready? Did you have to go into the boutique to place your SO?



No I did it through email and phone. It's my first order so I could only choose 1. I was just notified this afternoon . That's ok though. Miami is very helpful. HOratio will not take email/phone custom orders. I went with the Roccia shiny python VP. 
They said if it sizes correctly and I like my order I can order more in bigger quantities. 
I'm not sure how long it takes. They did tell me but I forgot :/


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> No I did it through email and phone. It's my first order so I could only choose 1. I was just notified this afternoon . That's ok though. Miami is very helpful. HOratio will not take email/phone custom orders. I went with the Roccia shiny python VP.
> They said if it sizes correctly and I like my order I can order more in bigger quantities.
> I'm not sure how long it takes. They did tell me but I forgot :/


 
THAT is VERY EXCITING!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Well my friend that is throwing it is wearing this
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899850



omg how pretty is that jovani?


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> omg how pretty is that jovani?



She has some serious taste


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...wasn't sure where to post this but can anyone tell me how much the 120 un bout was originally in USA??? Eu?? 
Thanks...


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

If I ever needed your help it is now. Please help me decide which UHG to get...I am stuck between two black nappa MBBs.

Now here is the issue, and I have already posted on the sizing issue thread for this, I am normally a size 6 US and fit in many 36s with some slippage issues sometimes.

I found two MBBs one is a 36 but the soles have been worn on these and I still need a close up shot of the soles for a perfect authenticity verification.

The other is a 35.5, its more expensive by about $150 but its already vibramed and needs no more photos for authentication purposes.

what to do? I have seen ladies go down half a size but many say to stick with TTS.

I need your help and advice based on the consideration of additional pics, sole condition and sizing to make my decision.

Thank you ladies, you are awesome as always!


----------



## CMP86

Here is my little boy 1 year after his first surgery! What a difference that year has made.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Here is my little boy 1 year after his first surgery! What a difference that year has made.



Awwww so cute.  He's made tons of progress


----------



## BattyBugs

Edmund is so adorable, CMP.

Well, I stuck it out at the sucky job for 6 months, since I wanted my week paid vacation before I quit. We are visiting my DH's family in Ontario, Canada, right now. We will head back home on Friday and I will be back to work on the 16th, which will be the day I give my notice. The plan is to get back to my real estate course so I can get my license.

I've missed you all!


----------



## SueGalle

CMP86 said:


> Here is my little boy 1 year after his first surgery! What a difference that year has made.


 C, he is a precious little fellow! And I'm thinking he is lucky to have you for a momma!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

texas87 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> If I ever needed your help it is now. Please help me decide which UHG to get...I am stuck between two black nappa MBBs.
> 
> Now here is the issue, and I have already posted on the sizing issue thread for this, I am normally a size 6 US and fit in many 36s with some slippage issues sometimes.
> 
> I found two MBBs one is a 36 but the soles have been worn on these and I still need a close up shot of the soles for a perfect authenticity verification.
> 
> The other is a 35.5, its more expensive by about $150 but its already vibramed and needs no more photos for authentication purposes.
> 
> what to do? I have seen ladies go down half a size but many say to stick with TTS.
> 
> I need your help and advice based on the consideration of additional pics, sole condition and sizing to make my decision.
> 
> Thank you ladies, you are awesome as always!



Stick to your TTS. For sure. I sized mine 1 full size up. MBB seem to have a variety of different sizings that girls went for But i would stick with TTS


----------



## texas87

Dianabanana12 said:


> Stick to your TTS. For sure. I sized mine 1 full size up. MBB seem to have a variety of different sizings that girls went for But i would stick with TTS



Thanks for your advice Diana. I ended up going w/ the smaller size, the 35.5. I talked to a few TPF'ers with similar feet to mine: narrow width and narrow heels and they went with the smaller size and said that the bigger one would have been too big. I should be getting them by the end of the week and I hope they work out. Will let all of you know


----------



## wannaprada

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Edmund is so adorable, CMP.
> 
> Well, I stuck it out at the sucky job for 6 months, since I wanted my week paid vacation before I quit. We are visiting my DH's family in Ontario, Canada, right now. We will head back home on Friday and I will be back to work on the 16th, which will be the day I give my notice. The plan is to get back to my real estate course so I can get my license.
> 
> I've missed you all!



I've missed you Batty! Sorry the job didn't work out but I'm happy you're pursuing something you actually enjoy, so congrats to that!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.


----------



## CMP86

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.



I'd personally go with the VP.


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> Here is my little boy 1 year after his first surgery! What a difference that year has made.


 Oh CMP...he is soooo adorable, in each and every pic!!!  He is so handsome!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Edmund is so adorable, CMP.
> 
> Well, I stuck it out at the sucky job for 6 months, since I wanted my week paid vacation before I quit. We are visiting my DH's family in Ontario, Canada, right now. We will head back home on Friday and I will be back to work on the 16th, which will be the day I give my notice. The plan is to get back to my real estate course so I can get my license.
> 
> I've missed you all!


 Welcome back BattyBugs!!!  I've missed you so much!  Go for your dream, reach and you will achieve!!  Not to mention you can wear you CL's at showings!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.
> 
> View attachment 1905011


 Oh so many choices...but you have piggies so I would say go for the VP's, they are my most comfy CL!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh so many choices...but you have piggies so I would say go for the VP's, they are my most comfy CL!!!



Yes I agree with you an C


----------



## CMP86

Thanks ladies!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Yes I agree with you an C


 Ok, question is there another colorway in the shinny or is that the only one??  Not that I don't like it just would like to see if there are other options.  I've been avoiding the SO book....dangerous territory!!!


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> Thanks ladies!


 You both look sooo happy!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, question is there another colorway in the shinny or is that the only one??  Not that I don't like it just would like to see if there are other options.  I've been avoiding the SO book....dangerous territory!!!



That's it for python for now


----------



## texas87

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to vent as the post office missplaced my HGs over the weekend. I almost had a heart attack today. They were supposed to be delivered Saturday, but the lazy post office worker decided it would be much easier to just take the package back to the office rather than drive up to my apartment and deliver it or drive to the front office and deliver it, all the while I was at home patiently waiting for my babies.

I scheduled a redelivery today sitting on pins and needles at work waiting for the office to call me to tell me they were there. Didn't come. Called the post office and after putting me on hold for 30 minutes, THEY COULDNT FIND IT ANYWHERE IN THE OFFICE!!! Panic then set in.  To top it off, saturday's carrier is no longer our carrier and we have a new one. I almost cried when she told me all of that. Very rudely she said she would make the carrier call me tonight when she was home from her route.

7:45pm the carrier calls and says that her and the manager still cannot find it, but I asked them to look again. Then, they get back on the phone and THEY FOUND IT!! It had been sorted to the wrong area and "they didnt even think to look everywhere." Really, you didn't think it could be somewhere else than normal. They said they would place it in my new carrier's bin to have delivered tomorrow.

Ughhh I am so frustrated I have a headache. I hope they get here safe and sound tomorrow, so I can show them to all of you lovely ladies.

Sorry to rant, knew you guys would understand


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.
> 
> View attachment 1905011


 Ok, CC it's gorgeous but honestly if I'm going to do an SO I'd want something more than brown, beige and cream...it is incredible with the shiny is incredible but if I'm going to SO I'd want something more...just MHO..sorry! After your piggies today...yeah I'd want a little bit more!  Maybe I'm just getting really picky since I've been collecting since last year!!


----------



## CMP86

CC now that I saw your collection thread I would definitely go for the VPs. You have one gorgeous pair of exotic pigalles but you don't have a pair of exotic VPs.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, CC it's gorgeous but honestly if I'm going to do an SO I'd want something more than brown, beige and cream...it is incredible with the shiny is incredible but if I'm going to SO I'd want something more...just MHO..sorry! After your piggies today...yeah I'd want a little bit more!  Maybe I'm just getting really picky since I've been collecting since last year!!






			
				CMP86 said:
			
		

> CC now that I saw your collection thread I would definitely go for the VPs. You have one gorgeous pair of exotic pigalles but you don't have a pair of exotic VPs.



I could do white kid VP with silver spikes! Always wanted that


----------



## CMP86

Honestly with VPs I don't think you can go wrong! They are classic and look great in anything.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Honestly with VPs I don't think you can go wrong! They are classic and look great in anything.



Lol I know right


----------



## CMP86

I really need to do something for an excuse to wear my VPs.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I really need to do something for an excuse to wear my VPs.



Girls day! Lol


----------



## dbeth

CMP86 said:


> Here is my little boy 1 year after his first surgery! What a difference that year has made.



Aww, he is adorable!!! I love his blonde hair.  You can't even tell in the last pic----great results!!!! 



Christchrist said:


> Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.
> 
> View attachment 1905011



Do you have any VP in your collection?? If not, I say VP for the Roccia shiny---I think it would be stunning!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I need help. I'm torn. The Roccia shiny python custom order is killing me. So I get VP, pigalle 120 or pigalle 100? I love the all.



What do you want them for..?? That might help you decide VP vs pigalle???  (Do you have aby Vp's??) Also, 120's def look best....but...can you wear them whenever or can you only wear them occasionally because of that crazy pitch???


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's it for python for now



You say that now CC....until another TDF colour falls before your eyes!!


----------



## JessieG

texas87 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to vent as the post office missplaced my HGs over the weekend. I almost had a heart attack today. They were supposed to be delivered Saturday, but the lazy post office worker decided it would be much easier to just take the package back to the office rather than drive up to my apartment and deliver it or drive to the front office and deliver it, all the while I was at home patiently waiting for my babies.
> 
> I scheduled a redelivery today sitting on pins and needles at work waiting for the office to call me to tell me they were there. Didn't come. Called the post office and after putting me on hold for 30 minutes, THEY COULDNT FIND IT ANYWHERE IN THE OFFICE!!! Panic then set in.  To top it off, saturday's carrier is no longer our carrier and we have a new one. I almost cried when she told me all of that. Very rudely she said she would make the carrier call me tonight when she was home from her route.
> 
> 7:45pm the carrier calls and says that her and the manager still cannot find it, but I asked them to look again. Then, they get back on the phone and THEY FOUND IT!! It had been sorted to the wrong area and "they didnt even think to look everywhere." Really, you didn't think it could be somewhere else than normal. They said they would place it in my new carrier's bin to have delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Ughhh I am so frustrated I have a headache. I hope they get here safe and sound tomorrow, so I can show them to all of you lovely ladies.
> 
> Sorry to rant, knew you guys would understand



Fingers x you get then safely delivered tomorrow..


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Aww, he is adorable!!! I love his blonde hair.  You can't even tell in the last pic----great results!!!!
> 
> Do you have any VP in your collection?? If not, I say VP for the Roccia shiny---I think it would be stunning!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> What do you want them for..?? That might help you decide VP vs pigalle???  (Do you have aby Vp's??) Also, 120's def look best....but...can you wear them whenever or can you only wear them occasionally because of that crazy pitch???






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> You say that now CC....until another TDF colour falls before your eyes!!



I have a red VP and a moroccan red python VP coming. The piggy 120 isn't the most comfy but super sexy.  I think I solved my issue. More info to come. I'm going to try and do a design on my own. Well pieces from other shoes I love. Fingers crossed


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I have a red VP and a moroccan red python VP coming. The piggy 120 isn't the most comfy but super sexy.  I think I solved my issue. More info to come. I'm going to try and do a design on my own. Well pieces from other shoes I love. Fingers crossed



Wot??? You can design your own shoe??? Get out of town!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Wot??? You can design your own shoe??? Get out of town!!



I will find out today lol. I just faxed them


----------



## texas87

JessieG said:


> Fingers x you get then safely delivered tomorrow..


 
Thanks Jessie, I hope so too. They will be hugged and kissed when I get them in my hands lol


----------



## natacise992

Hi ladies, I have a question  is it possible to order a shoe from past seasons? like from 3 years ago.. i really like this pair of louboutins however i found out that it was from like 5-6 seasons ago.. which is a bummer since i really really like it ((.. any one can help me?? TIA


----------



## dc419

Try posting the style and size your looking for in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...style-size-post-requests-here-568674-355.html





natacise992 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question  is it possible to order a shoe from past seasons? like from 3 years ago.. i really like this pair of louboutins however i found out that it was from like 5-6 seasons ago.. which is a bummer since i really really like it ((.. any one can help me?? TIA


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I will find out today lol. I just faxed them



I can't do it. I'm too scared. Still waiting on the email but I'm just not ready to do custom.  Ugh


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I can't do it. I'm too scared. Still waiting on the email but I'm just not ready to do custom. Ugh


 When can we expect to see the details of these custom shoes??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> When can we expect to see the details of these custom shoes??



Well I don't know. I had the paper filled out and had a couple of questions. I'm only allowed to order 1 pair for my first order. (Which is good) 
I had a couple questions and I'm waiting for an email back. Ugh maybe I should just fax. The whole "you're stuck with your purchase"
Thing scares me


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Well I don't know. I had the paper filled out and had a couple of questions. I'm only allowed to order 1 pair for my first order. (Which is good)
> I had a couple questions and I'm waiting for an email back. Ugh maybe I should just fax. The whole "you're stuck with your purchase"
> Thing scares me



I say do it!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I don't know. I had the paper filled out and had a couple of questions. I'm only allowed to order 1 pair for my first order. (Which is good)
> I had a couple questions and I'm waiting for an email back. Ugh maybe I should just fax. The whole "you're stuck with your purchase"
> Thing scares me



I'm stuck with every purchase I make because by the time I get them...there's no way I can send them back...plus eBay has no returns!!! I've never regretted a purchase.
Whatever you choose will look fantastic!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I say do it!!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> I'm stuck with every purchase I make because by the time I get them...there's no way I can send them back...plus eBay has no returns!!! I've never regretted a purchase.
> Whatever you choose will look fantastic!!



Thanks girls. Now just to get the email back. Hmmm


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies
I'm debating whether to get the pigalle 100 in black patent studs...I've seen the pics of 120's and LOVE them but tried on the nude in 100's and really wasn't sure. Really thought they needed to be 120's...if I get them they have to be shipped from the other side of the globe so need to make a 'blind' decision. 
Opinions/thoughts would be great. Modeling pis of 100's would be even better if anyone has some. 
TIA


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> I'm debating whether to get the pigalle 100 in black patent studs...I've seen the pics of 120's and LOVE them but tried on the nude in 100's and really wasn't sure. Really thought they needed to be 120's...if I get them they have to be shipped from the other side of the globe so need to make a 'blind' decision.
> Opinions/thoughts would be great. Modeling pis of 100's would be even better if anyone has some.
> TIA



I'm in the same boat as you doll. Ugh.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as you doll. Ugh.



I LOVE love love them in 120's....they look amazing on one of the very stylish tpf users...but can only get them in 100...hopefully someone out there can post pics for us...fingers x
I've ordered the red from NAP as there super easy to return (plus free shipping ATM but really want the black and fear if I wait until I receive the red the black will be gone...ahhh..so annoying living in oz!


----------



## CMP86

We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.



Look how cute. All dirty and happy with a pumpkin! I love it !


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.


I love the look on his face...um what am I supposed to do with this???  Looks like he had fun though!


----------



## beagly911

I've been trying to be good but just saw a VP and a flat that I don't think I can pass up...crud!


----------



## wannaprada

CMP86 said:
			
		

> We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.



Too cute!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to be good but just saw a VP and a flat that I don't think I can pass up...crud!



Girl! I'm in the same boat! Man I love these shoes


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Girl! I'm in the same boat! Man I love these shoes


 I love my VP's too so I've already jumped on those, waiting to hear back on an OBO on the flats.


----------



## Christchrist

Hope everyone's well   Been super busy.


----------



## CMP86

My family and I have been fighting off nasty colds. Edmund got it first, then my husband and now me. We have all been absolutely miserable. I can't wait for it to pass.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> My family and I have been fighting off nasty colds. Edmund got it first, then my husband and now me. We have all been absolutely miserable. I can't wait for it to pass.



Ugh us too


----------



## jenniferb07

CMP86 said:


> We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.



Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## sheanabelle

Hi ladies! I didn't want to open a new thread and since this is general chat, well here's my question! I have a pair of simple pumps, worn once. I don't know how/what I did but a piece of leather is missing on the back heel. If I take it to the store, will they repair it? Or should I go somewhere else? Please, I'd love any suggestions. And sorry for barging in here! Please move me if there's a better thread!


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> My family and I have been fighting off nasty colds. Edmund got it first, then my husband and now me. We have all been absolutely miserable. I can't wait for it to pass.


 


Christchrist said:


> Ugh us too


 Hope everyone is feeling better!!


----------



## beagly911

sheanabelle said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't want to open a new thread and since this is general chat, well here's my question! I have a pair of simple pumps, worn once. I don't know how/what I did but a piece of leather is missing on the back heel. If I take it to the store, will they repair it? Or should I go somewhere else? Please, I'd love any suggestions. And sorry for barging in here! Please move me if there's a better thread!


Check the Louboutin Resource Thread, there are some great cobblers in NYC that may be able to help!  Good luck!


----------



## wannaprada

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I didn't want to open a new thread and since this is general chat, well here's my question! I have a pair of simple pumps, worn once. I don't know how/what I did but a piece of leather is missing on the back heel. If I take it to the store, will they repair it? Or should I go somewhere else? Please, I'd love any suggestions. And sorry for barging in here! Please move me if there's a better thread!



This actually happened to me when my heel got stuck in a floor heater vent. I sent them to Leather Spa in NYC and they did an amazing job! I honestly cannot tell which heel it was that got repaired.


----------



## CMP86

With the amount of food this kid puts away you would think he has a bottomless pit instead of a stomach.


----------



## AEGIS

CMP86 said:


> My family and I have been fighting off nasty colds. Edmund got it first, then my husband and now me. We have all been absolutely miserable. I can't wait for it to pass.





I was sick for a week. bed ridden.  I just got over it.

Have been losing and missing auctions left and right! ugh very frustrating!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I was sick for a week. bed ridden.  I just got over it.
> 
> Have been losing and missing auctions left and right! ugh very frustrating!



Lol haha AUCTIONS! Haha


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks wannaprada and beagly911!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. I haven't been on much or buying shoes because I've been down. A close friend died unexpectedly from pancreatic cancer. She said she didn't feel well and a month later was gone. This has rocked my world. 
The same day I found out about my Lexi passing my BFF was told she has a mass in her breast. She has an extensive family history of cancer so I'm freaking out. 
She was signed up to do this cancer walk with a friend when she found out about her mass. Now this walk means even more. 
I hope she is ok. I love her so.
xxx
Miss you guys. I'll be more involved soon. Nothing else seems important right now


----------



## caitle

*CC*, I am so sorry to hear about everything you're going through. Sending you lots of love from Aus


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:
			
		

> CC, I am so sorry to hear about everything you're going through. Sending you lots of love from Aus



Thank you Caitle. She is a tough cookie. I just love her


----------



## chilecorona

Ack, so frustrated! eBay UGGs just arrived and they're fake. Ugh. I think the seller honestly thought they were authentic, but it still sucks.  I gotta go through the hassle of a return.  Seller seems understanding; I hope this goes smoothly...


----------



## CMP86

CC, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.

I'm having trouble sleeping tonight. I've tried to go to bed twice since we have to be up early and on the 8:45am ferry to head to Seattle Children's. 

Tomorrow is Edmund's 6 month post op appointment. We have 5 appointments with 5 different doctors. He will have a hearing test to see if the tubes corrected his hearing loss. He will see their pediatrician to evaluate his weight gain. He will see his plastic surgeon to make sure his palate has healed correctly and that there are no holes in his palate. He will meet with the speech therapist to have a speech evaluation and then the ENT to make sure there are no issues with the tubes.

I'm really hoping that we hear good news from all of them but there is this sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach that thinks we are going to get some bad news. I just hope that I can get over that and actually get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> Ack, so frustrated! eBay UGGs just arrived and they're fake. Ugh. I think the seller honestly thought they were authentic, but it still sucks.  I gotta go through the hassle of a return.  Seller seems understanding; I hope this goes smoothly...


That just sucks!



			
				CMP86 said:
			
		

> CC, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> I'm having trouble sleeping tonight. I've tried to go to bed twice since we have to be up early and on the 8:45am ferry to head to Seattle Children's.
> 
> Tomorrow is Edmund's 6 month post op appointment. We have 5 appointments with 5 different doctors. He will have a hearing test to see if the tubes corrected his hearing loss. He will see their pediatrician to evaluate his weight gain. He will see his plastic surgeon to make sure his palate has healed correctly and that there are no holes in his palate. He will meet with the speech therapist to have a speech evaluation and then the ENT to make sure there are no issues with the tubes.
> 
> I'm really hoping that we hear good news from all of them but there is this sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach that thinks we are going to get some bad news. I just hope that I can get over that and actually get some sleep tonight.



Oh girl. You are a strong momma. He's gonna be good. You're on it.  Keep me updated


----------



## CMP86

Okay so the good news, his palate is healing great and the plastic surgeon is very happy with that, the tube in the right ear is doing its job and his hearing is in the normal range and the pedi is very happy with his overall weight and height. He's 22lbs and 31.8in.

The bad news, the tube in the left ear had a slight blockage and he still has hearing loss in that ear because of it. His speech is nowhere near where they want it. He is behind on words and has way too many grunts and barks, for lack of a better term. We have to ask his normal pedi for a referral for an EI on our side of the water to have an evaluation done.

We will see the speech pathologist, the ENT and the audiologist in 6 months but won't need to see his plastic surgeon for a year. So all in all not the end of the world but still not the result I was hoping for.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Okay so the good news, his palate is healing great and the plastic surgeon is very happy with that, the tube in the right ear is doing its job and his hearing is in the normal range and the pedi is very happy with his overall weight and height. He's 22lbs and 31.8in.
> 
> The bad news, the tube in the left ear had a slight blockage and he still has hearing loss in that ear because of it. His speech is nowhere near where they want it. He is behind on words and has way too many grunts and barks, for lack of a better term. We have to ask his normal pedi for a referral for an EI on our side of the water to have an evaluation done.
> 
> We will see the speech pathologist, the ENT and the audiologist in 6 months but won't need to see his plastic surgeon for a year. So all in all not the end of the world but still not the result I was hoping for.



Yey!!!!


----------



## beagly911

CMP - I hope you get good news about the left ear!  He has made such progress thus far! Will be thinking of you!!

CC- I'm sorry about your dear friend...my bff had breast cancer 10 yrs ago and when she started to loose her hair I shaved my head (well almost about 1/2")...she has been cancer free since!  Hugs!!  

To all of our terrific tPF ladies in NYC and the surrounding areas...we are thinking of you and hope for the best for you and your families!!  I have been lucky so far, the eastern panhandle of WV (Martinsburg, Charles Town) has survived Sandy much better than we expected but she's not done yet...I've been working nights (12 hours Sunday night, 15 hours last night) so haven't had time to catch up much...miss you all!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> CMP - I hope you get good news about the left ear!  He has made such progress thus far! Will be thinking of you!!
> 
> CC- I'm sorry about your dear friend...my bff had breast cancer 10 yrs ago and when she started to loose her hair I shaved my head (well almost about 1/2")...she has been cancer free since!  Hugs!!
> 
> To all of our terrific tPF ladies in NYC and the surrounding areas...we are thinking of you and hope for the best for you and your families!!  I have been lucky so far, the eastern panhandle of WV (Martinsburg, Charles Town) has survived Sandy much better than we expected but she's not done yet...I've been working nights (12 hours Sunday night, 15 hours last night) so haven't had time to catch up much...miss you all!!



Thanks beagly. That's encouraging


----------



## Christchrist

Ok officially upset. Non of my shoes fit. Lost 30lbs and they flop off. It's so upsetting. I collected so many. Went down a whole size in some. Ugh


----------



## CMP86

I guess I should go try on my VPs. They are a 39 and were a tad on the big side when I bought them. I have lost 15lbs in the last 10 months so I bet they don't fit.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I guess I should go try on my VPs. They are a 39 and were a tad on the big side when I bought them. I have lost 15lbs in the last 10 months so I bet they don't fit.



Better try. It sucks


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Ok. I haven't been on much or buying shoes because I've been down. A close friend died unexpectedly from pancreatic cancer. She said she didn't feel well and a month later was gone. This has rocked my world.
> The same day I found out about my Lexi passing my BFF was told she has a mass in her breast. She has an extensive family history of cancer so I'm freaking out.
> She was signed up to do this cancer walk with a friend when she found out about her mass. Now this walk means even more.
> I hope she is ok. I love her so.
> xxx
> Miss you guys. I'll be more involved soon. Nothing else seems important right now



Wow, that's a lot in one day ....life can be so unfair. lots of love across the sea from me as well.


----------



## CMP86

Well my 39's still fit. They are a tad loose but they have always been. If I put some heel grips in them they would be fine.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Well my 39's still fit. They are a tad loose but they have always been. If I put some heel grips in them they would be fine.



That's good


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ok. I haven't been on much or buying shoes because I've been down. A close friend died unexpectedly from pancreatic cancer. She said she didn't feel well and a month later was gone. This has rocked my world.
> The same day I found out about my Lexi passing my BFF was told she has a mass in her breast. She has an extensive family history of cancer so I'm freaking out.
> She was signed up to do this cancer walk with a friend when she found out about her mass. Now this walk means even more.
> I hope she is ok. I love her so.
> xxx
> Miss you guys. I'll be more involved soon. Nothing else seems important right now


 
so sorry for your loss.  Hopefully the mass turns out to be non-cancerous.


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Ok officially upset. Non of my shoes fit. Lost 30lbs and they flop off. It's so upsetting. I collected so many. Went down a whole size in some. Ugh



Oh damn!!!! Try them again in a fees days just to make sure


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Oh damn!!!! Try them again in a fees days just to make sure



Nope they too big. I'll buy pads I guess.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> so sorry for your loss.  Hopefully the mass turns out to be non-cancerous.



Hi Annie! Thank you for your concern. She just sent me a text that its benign ! Ahhhhhh


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Hi Annie! Thank you for your concern. She just sent me a text that its benign ! Ahhhhhh


 
What a relief!


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Ok officially upset. Non of my shoes fit. Lost 30lbs and they flop off. It's so upsetting. I collected so many. Went down a whole size in some. Ugh



Wow, so your sizing has changed ? But good for you loosing those lbs´s


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok officially upset. Non of my shoes fit. Lost 30lbs and they flop off. It's so upsetting. I collected so many. Went down a whole size in some. Ugh



CC, same thing happened with me! My first ever pair I purchased (last year) were in a 39.5. I'm now btw a 37.5-38. 

But congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Ok officially upset. Non of my shoes fit. Lost 30lbs and they flop off. It's so upsetting. I collected so many. Went down a whole size in some. Ugh


 
But you lost 30lbs!!!


----------



## chilecorona

So, I ordered something off www.therealreal.com, and I'm so pissed with them right now. I contacted customer service by phone voicemail and email. They didn't respond for 3 days. When I finally got them on the phone they said there had been a delay getting it shipped from the warehouse in NY. THEN...there would be more delay due to the hurricane floodwater. I was assured that my item wasn't damaged. But really?!?!? You didn't mail my item for 13 days BEFORE the hurricane hit, you can't tell me why, but I should "rest assured the blazer will arrive in 1 or 2 days after it leaves the warehouse" This has been a HORRIBLE experience. They schmooze consignors and ignore their customers. I should've heeded the bad reviews on Yelp. It sucks that you all seem to have good experiences, but I was terribly disappointed.


----------



## gfairenoughh

CMP86 said:


> We went to the pumpkin patch today and Edmund had an absolute blast. Although he really didn't know what to do with the pumpkin.



adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hi Annie! Thank you for your concern. She just sent me a text that its benign ! Ahhhhhh



Thank god CC!!!


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Wow, so your sizing has changed ? But good for you loosing those lbs´s






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> CC, same thing happened with me! My first ever pair I purchased (last year) were in a 39.5. I'm now btw a 37.5-38.
> 
> But congrats on the weight loss!!






			
				chilecorona said:
			
		

> But you lost 30lbs!!!



Thanks girls.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> What a relief!



Huge relief!


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> So, I ordered something off www.therealreal.com, and I'm so pissed with them right now. I contacted customer service by phone voicemail and email. They didn't respond for 3 days. When I finally got them on the phone they said there had been a delay getting it shipped from the warehouse in NY. THEN...there would be more delay due to the hurricane floodwater. I was assured that my item wasn't damaged. But really?!?!? You didn't mail my item for 13 days BEFORE the hurricane hit, you can't tell me why, but I should "rest assured the blazer will arrive in 1 or 2 days after it leaves the warehouse" This has been a HORRIBLE experience. They schmooze consignors and ignore their customers. I should've heeded the bad reviews on Yelp. It sucks that you all seem to have good experiences, but I was terribly disappointed.



Wow. That's friggin bush.


----------



## Christchrist

jessieg said:
			
		

> thank god cc!!!



yes!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Hi Annie! Thank you for your concern. She just sent me a text that its benign ! Ahhhhhh


 Yea!!  So glad for you both!!


----------



## beagly911

Well, it's official - I quit my job!!  I feel like I've had a 2 ton boulder lifted from my shoulders, now to meet the bills - find a new job - and unfortunately pair down my CL collection.  If I have too I'll go back to flipping burgers(my first job in high school!).  Guess I better start with making sure my resume is up to date huh?  LOL


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Well, it's official - I quit my job!!  I feel like I've had a 2 ton boulder lifted from my shoulders, now to meet the bills - find a new job - and unfortunately pair down my CL collection.  If I have too I'll go back to flipping burgers(my first job in high school!).  Guess I better start with making sure my resume is up to date huh?  LOL



Whoa. It must have been bad for you to quit. I hope it all works out babe


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Well, it's official - I quit my job!! I feel like I've had a 2 ton boulder lifted from my shoulders, now to meet the bills - find a new job - and unfortunately pair down my CL collection. If I have too I'll go back to flipping burgers(my first job in high school!). Guess I better start with making sure my resume is up to date huh? LOL


 
It's a new beginning and you got this!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Whoa. It must have been bad for you to quit. I hope it all works out babe


 


chilecorona said:


> It's a new beginning and you got this!!!


 CC, yes it was but I feel so much better now!  And chile - it is a new beginning and I welcome the challenge!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> CC, yes it was but I feel so much better now!  And chile - it is a new beginning and I welcome the challenge!


You are so very brave.  I love your positivity!


----------



## chilecorona

My favorite Burberry has blue jean transfer stains. Ugh. I've tried every cleaning suggestion the Burberry forum has.  It looks like I need a new bag for work.I  I think I'm over Burberry if the PVC is gonna do this.  Any suggestions? It need to be small-ish (I like hobos) and professional for work (courtroom). Thanks and I hope everyone is well as Thanksgiving approaches.


----------



## mrl1005

chilecorona said:
			
		

> My favorite Burberry has blue jean transfer stains. Ugh. I've tried every cleaning suggestion the Burberry forum has.  It looks like I need a new bag for work.I  I think I'm over Burberry if the PVC is gonna do this.  Any suggestions? It need to be small-ish (I like hobos) and professional for work (courtroom). Thanks and I hope everyone is well as Thanksgiving approaches.



I'm a big fan of LV, and I use my neverfull GM as a "briefcase" for work and my Beverly GM as my everyday purse. The ebony damier print is pretty low maintenance and you shouldn't have any issue with jean transfer stains that the azur has (if you don't like the monogram).

I also have a Gucci hobo that I adore that I bought in 2009, and it still is in near perfect condition.

Hope this helped a bit, and so sorry to hear about the jean transfer stains on your Burberry!


----------



## poppyseed

I've a shoe decision to make! Do I get a pair of CL or a pair of Isabel Marant Bekket sneakers? Obviously completely different shoes (CLs would be heels)...what do you think? I'm little worried the Bekkets will be old news in a year or so...


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Well, it's official - I quit my job!!  I feel like I've had a 2 ton boulder lifted from my shoulders, now to meet the bills - find a new job - and unfortunately pair down my CL collection.  If I have too I'll go back to flipping burgers(my first job in high school!).  Guess I better start with making sure my resume is up to date huh?  LOL



Blimey beagly! What a huge decision!! Life's too short to be stuck in job you don't like. Good luck with job hunt


----------



## Christchrist

What do you guys think?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941941



I say get it, perfect especially for the upcoming holiday season!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I say get it, perfect especially for the upcoming holiday season!



Thanks Jess. I agree


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. This is the plan for spring/summer. What do you think? I don't know that I need both spikes. I love the white. But I'm torn. The Bianca are a go 






























Last pair is Rene Caovilla. I am in love with them

Any input would be great


----------



## CMP86

I say go with all of them but the white spikes and the last pair. I love the sparkly ones! The RC's just are bizarre to me.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I say go with all of them but the white spikes and the last pair. I love the sparkly ones! The RC's just are bizarre to me.



Thanks CMP


----------



## CMP86

Ugh I have a hangover this morning. I haven't had a hangover in forever. I really don't like this feeling.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Ugh I have a hangover this morning. I haven't had a hangover in forever. I really don't like this feeling.



Hahahahahaha I haven't had that in a long long time. I'm getting old. Have something greasy and salty. It will help


----------



## Christchrist

Too alike?


----------



## CMP86

Not at all! I love both.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Not at all! I love both.



Really? Hmmm. This puts me in a pickle


----------



## CMP86

If I had to choose between the 2 I would get the CLs. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the glitter shedding.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> If I had to choose between the 2 I would get the CLs. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the glitter shedding.



I already own the jimmy choo lol.


----------



## CMP86

I'd still get the CLs. They are a different shape and a different fabric so they aren't really that close in my opinion.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I'd still get the CLs. They are a different shape and a different fabric so they aren't really that close in my opinion.



I'm on it lol.   I do love them. You eat so etching salty?


----------



## CMP86

I'm getting there. Trying to down a ton of water first.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I'm getting there. Trying to down a ton of water first.



Saltines?


----------



## CMP86

I don't have any in the house. Saltines were one of the only things I could keep down when I had a stomach infection 2 years ago. I haven't been able to eat them since.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I don't have any in the house. Saltines were one of the only things I could keep down when I had a stomach infection 2 years ago. I haven't been able to eat them since.



That's definitely a good reason.  I still can't eat doughnut  because I worked at A doughnut shop when I got preggo


----------



## CMP86

I can't eat Popcorn anymore because just the smell of it made me sick while I pregnant. That and the smell of brewing coffee and the worst part was I worked right next to a Starbucks kiosk and would have to smell it constantly.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> I can't eat Popcorn anymore because just the smell of it made me sick while I pregnant. That and the smell of brewing coffee and the worst part was I worked right next to a Starbucks kiosk and would have to smell it constantly.



Bahahaha raw ground beef! Ugh


----------



## CMP86

Dinner is on the stove and dessert is in the oven. I'm making homemade spaghetti sauce for spaghetti and then a blackberry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> Dinner is on the stove and dessert is in the oven. I'm making homemade spaghetti sauce for spaghetti and then a blackberry cobbler for dessert.



You are speaking to me


----------



## CMP86

The sauce is delicious. I haven't made it in years. I added some cayenne pepper to it and made it a little spicy and it's so good. I still have 4 bags of frozen blackberries in my freezer from what I picked this year.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> The sauce is delicious. I haven't made it in years. I added some cayenne pepper to it and made it a little spicy and it's so good. I still have 4 bags of frozen blackberries in my freezer from what I picked this year.



I wish my kids picked me some. We are surrounded by them and they didn't pick me any


----------



## CMP86

They line the forest edge next to my apartment. So I picked a whole bunch over about a months time. I started running out of room in my freezer so I had to stop.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> They line the forest edge next to my apartment. So I picked a whole bunch over about a months time. I started running out of room in my freezer so I had to stop.



Pick some for me next time


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. This is the plan for spring/summer. What do you think? I don't know that I need both spikes. I love the white. But I'm torn. The Bianca are a go
> 
> Last pair is Rene Caovilla. I am in love with them
> 
> Any input would be great



Ok 1,5 & 6


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> Well, it's official - I quit my job!! I feel like I've had a 2 ton boulder lifted from my shoulders, now to meet the bills - find a new job - and unfortunately pair down my CL collection. If I have too I'll go back to flipping burgers(my first job in high school!). Guess I better start with making sure my resume is up to date huh? LOL


 
Congratulations! I hope your new journey will bring you more happiness and fulfillment.



poppyseed said:


> I've a shoe decision to make! Do I get a pair of CL or a pair of Isabel Marant Bekket sneakers? Obviously completely different shoes (CLs would be heels)...what do you think? I'm little worried the Bekkets will be old news in a year or so...


 
Diversify your porfolio. Do you have many CLs? I think they will stand the test of time.



Christchrist said:


> Too alike?
> 
> If you have the Choo I think you don't need the CLs. If the CL was a totally different type of shoe, say a bootie, then yes. They even have simiar heels. The bianca will be a great addition and I am in love with the idea of the white pigalle spike (hard to get a great looking white shoe). I'd love to see these on some real feet.
> View attachment 1942023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942024


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Too alike?



Maybe.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Ok. This is the plan for spring/summer. What do you think? I don't know that I need both spikes. I love the white. But I'm torn. The Bianca are a go
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941979
> 
> 
> Last pair is Rene Caovilla. I am in love with them
> 
> Any input would be great


 
I say go for the hot pink pigalle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

CMP86 said:


> They line the forest edge next to my apartment. So I picked a whole bunch over about a months time. I started running out of room in my freezer so I had to stop.



We have blackberries growing all over the place here. I make delicious blackberry vodka, so easy just chuck some blackberries, sugar and cheap vodka into a airtight jar and let is sit there for at least 2 months (if you can manage and not try taste it after about a fortnight like me lol) turning it over every week or so. The result is amazing!


----------



## CMP86

poppyseed said:
			
		

> We have blackberries growing all over the place here. I make delicious blackberry vodka, so easy just chuck some blackberries, sugar and cheap vodka into a airtight jar and let is sit there for at least 2 months (if you can manage and not try taste it after about a fortnight like me lol) turning it over every week or so. The result is amazing!



I'm going to have to try that. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I say go for the hot pink pigalle!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks girl. I'm still thinking on the spikes


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> We have blackberries growing all over the place here. I make delicious blackberry vodka, so easy just chuck some blackberries, sugar and cheap vodka into a airtight jar and let is sit there for at least 2 months (if you can manage and not try taste it after about a fortnight like me lol) turning it over every week or so. The result is amazing!



That's a great idea


----------



## Christchrist

I need opinions. I have a pivoine simple pimp but have the option to buy a pigalle 120 in the same color. Should I or no? Same color 2 shoes? Hmmm


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> I need opinions. I have a pivoine simple pimp but have the option to buy a pigalle 120 in the same color. Should I or no? Same color 2 shoes? Hmmm



To many other delicious shoes to have two so close.............


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> To many other delicious shoes to have two so close.............



Thanks miz


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I need opinions. I have a pivoine simple pimp but have the option to buy a pigalle 120 in the same color. Should I or no? Same color 2 shoes? Hmmm




i wouldn't.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i wouldn't.



Thanks. I didn't. I got the loubi bug again. Ugh. Breathe Cynthia lol


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need opinions. I have a pivoine simple pimp but have the option to buy a pigalle 120 in the same color. Should I or no? Same color 2 shoes? Hmmm



Depends on the colour I say...?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Depends on the colour I say...?



Pivoine


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pivoine



I need pics...


----------



## Christchrist

jessieg said:
			
		

> i need pics...


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1946391



I definitely wouldn't have 2 pairs in this colour, it's quite bold so won't go with that much...maybe if the other one was sandal/peep toe...I would only get the Pigs if I got rid of the Simples.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I definitely wouldn't have 2 pairs in this colour, it's quite bold so won't go with that much...maybe if the other one was sandal/peep toe...I would only get the Pigs if I got rid of the Simples.



I need to sell my simples I think. They are all too big


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need to sell my simples I think. They are all too big



Can you try padding? (Even having a cobbler put one under the sole?)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Can you try padding? (Even having a cobbler put one under the sole?)



Good idea.


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I need to sell my simples I think. They are all too big



Well there you go! Sell Simples and get the Pigalle if you can them them in your right size. 
I don't actually like Simples, so probably no point of listening to me though!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Good idea.



You don't want to get rid of your babies!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Well there you go! Sell Simples and get the Pigalle if you can them them in your right size.
> I don't actually like Simples, so probably no point of listening to me though!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> You don't want to get rid of your babies!



Lol poppy. Hahaha
MRL you know me well


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol poppy. Hahaha
> MRL you know me well



Hehehe. We speak the same addiction


----------



## sherry84

Selling shoes is always a problem


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol poppy. Hahaha
> MRL you know me well



I'm do ruthless! Sorry!!


----------



## JessieG

They're such a nice colour...I got a signed pair of pigalle 120's from eBay in magenta and LOVE them (the colour looks fairly similar))...
In deciding whether to get the sane comour un piggies...If we're being realistic...anywhere you could wear piggies you would wear these...both being closed toe shoes..so maybe not worth getting them (I can't believe I'm saying this)....unless you have an outfit that absolutely requires a pointed toe..in which case go for it!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need to sell my simples I think. They are all too big



This is just ridiculous! When did this happen!


----------



## Christchrist

sherry84 said:
			
		

> Selling shoes is always a problem



Yea. Is like selling a kid


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I'm do ruthless! Sorry!!



I still love you poppy


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They're such a nice colour...I got a signed pair of pigalle 120's from eBay in magenta and LOVE them (the colour looks fairly similar))...
> In deciding whether to get the sane comour un piggies...If we're being realistic...anywhere you could wear piggies you would wear these...both being closed toe shoes..so maybe not worth getting them (I can't believe I'm saying this)....unless you have an outfit that absolutely requires a pointed toe..in which case go for it!!



You're right babe


----------



## chilecorona

I have to lament somewhere, so here goes. I'm going on a cruise with some girlfriends December 2-9. One cancelled but its paid for, not refundable and we haven't found a replacement. What a waste! It's gonna be a scream ... It RuPaul's Drag Cruise!


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I have to lament somewhere, so here goes. I'm going on a cruise with some girlfriends December 2-9. One cancelled but its paid for, not refundable and we haven't found a replacement. What a waste! It's gonna be a scream ... It RuPaul's Drag Cruise!



What! That's fun


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I still love you poppy



Lol!


----------



## jamidee

chilecorona said:


> I have to lament somewhere, so here goes. I'm going on a cruise with some girlfriends December 2-9. One cancelled but its paid for, not refundable and we haven't found a replacement. What a waste! It's gonna be a scream ... It RuPaul's Drag Cruise!



That does sound fun! I'm sure finding a replacement won't be so hard!! Who doesn't want to be around a bunch of drag queens!?


----------



## gfairenoughh

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I have to lament somewhere, so here goes. I'm going on a cruise with some girlfriends December 2-9. One cancelled but its paid for, not refundable and we haven't found a replacement. What a waste! It's gonna be a scream ... It RuPaul's Drag Cruise!



Omg awesome!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking of doing that with my boyfriend but i have finals ughhh!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! Do any of you remember the retail price of the Python Carnival Highness?


----------



## 318Platinum

HOLLYWOOD said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Do any of you remember the retail price of the Python Carnival Highness?



I believe it was $1,895. HTH


----------



## chilecorona

We didn't find anyone, but I can't wait to go!!! I'll post pics of my  loubies on the cruise


----------



## AEGIS

chilecorona said:


> We didn't find anyone, but I can't wait to go!!! I'll post pics of my  loubies on the cruise





all the men will love you and your shoes!


----------



## gfairenoughh

chilecorona said:


> We didn't find anyone, but I can't wait to go!!! I'll post pics of my  loubies on the cruise



Awesome!!!! Hope you have fun! Who are looking forward to seeing? I was sad to see that Carmen Carrera and Willam are no shows!


----------



## heida

Ok now I´m toooootally bummed ! I just stumbled upon a listing for some gorgeous, unworn Pigalle 120´s in turquoise colour size 39 for Buy it now GBP 180 which I believe is a STEAL! So I thought "oh they may be my size!" so I first ask the seller about the insole measurement and in a separate question about if he shipped to my country. He answers about the shipping immediately and says he will ship to me. But he did not answer the insole measurement question, so I decided to wait for a moment and thought he probably has a lot of questions to answer. About 20 minutes later the listing had ended/the shoes were sold and I will regret it forever to not have clicked the BIN option!!!!! That´ll teach me, next time I will defo click the BIN option right away !!

Anyone on here who bought them ??


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Ok now I´m toooootally bummed ! I just stumbled upon a listing for some gorgeous, unworn Pigalle 120´s in turquoise colour size 39 for Buy it now GBP 180 which I believe is a STEAL! So I thought "oh they may be my size!" so I first ask the seller about the insole measurement and in a separate question about if he shipped to my country. He answers about the shipping immediately and says he will ship to me. But he did not answer the insole measurement question, so I decided to wait for a moment and thought he probably has a lot of questions to answer. About 20 minutes later the listing had ended/the shoes were sold and I will regret it forever to not have clicked the BIN option!!!!! That´ll teach me, next time I will defo click the BIN option right away !!
> 
> Anyone on here who bought them ??



That stinks!!!!! No! That's my size too. Hmmm


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> That stinks!!!!! No! That's my size too. Hmmm



*facepalm* for me !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

318Platinum said:


> I believe it was $1,895. HTH



Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!



Wait...those are supposed to be the MBBs?


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1953964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953965
> 
> Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!



I am so, so, so sorry!


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!



Seriously!?!!? Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wait...those are supposed to be the MBBs?






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> I am so, so, so sorry!






			
				chilecorona said:
			
		

> Seriously!?!!? Oh. My. Gosh.



Yes supposed to be my pink MBB. These black ones are tore up!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes supposed to be my pink MBB. These black ones are tore up!



That's insane! How many pics did the seller have up? Hopefully, she (or he) had multiple listings (or was selling else where) and mixed up the packages.


----------



## brittany729

christchrist said:


> View attachment 1953964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953965
> 
> nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!


wtf?!?


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> That's insane! How many pics did the seller have up? Hopefully, she (or he) had multiple listings (or was selling else where) and mixed up the packages.






			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> wtf?!?



She had other items but only my shoes were in the item I purchased.  I'm so pissed.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> She had other items but only my shoes were in the item I purchased.  I'm so pissed.



Hopefully it was just a mix up. I'd give it a day then open up a claim.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Hopefully it was just a mix up. I'd give it a day then open up a claim.



I'm going out of town next week. Ugh this sucks


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm going out of town next week. Ugh this sucks



Just wait a day, and open a claim (or open a claim now if you really think it wasnt an accident and/or you don't intend to purchase from this seller again). In the claim be very specific indicating you contacted the seller and any and all communications that were had re: the purchase. (They will be able to see it if it was done via eBay messages). Also, I would indicate that your going away next week so either they can try to reach a decision quicker (which may or may not happen), but they will give you leniency in the time frame if needed to ship the wrong item back. 

Everything should work out, and even though it stinks...at least you will get you money back.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Just wait a day, and open a claim (or open a claim now if you really think it wasnt an accident and/or you don't intend to purchase from this seller again). In the claim be very specific indicating you contacted the seller and any and all communications that were had re: the purchase. (They will be able to see it if it was done via eBay messages). Also, I would indicate that your going away next week so either they can try to reach a decision quicker (which may or may not happen), but they will give you leniency in the time frame if needed to ship the wrong item back.
> 
> Everything should work out, and even though it stinks...at least you will get you money back.



Yeah AND I already have the black MBB. So I feel better.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yeah AND I already have the black MBB. So I feel better.


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1953964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953965
> 
> Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!



I am so sorry!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> I am so sorry!



I hope it gets resolved


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I hope it gets resolved



She is speaking with her assistant.  I hope this gets resolved


----------



## Dessye

Sorry to hear about that CC! That's completely awful.  I'd be furious


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about that CC! That's completely awful.  I'd be furious



Thanks Dessye   I hope it gets fixed ASAP


----------



## BattyBugs

Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.

I'm glad to be back!


----------



## BattyBugs

Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.

I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.
> 
> I'm glad to be back!



Welcome back. Congrats on the freedom


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks CC!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1953964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953965
> 
> Nothing like ordering and madame butterfly and receiving this monstrosity! And the seller has not respond to my email!



What the :censor: !!!! Gurl thats awfuuuuul!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> What the :censor: !!!! Gurl thats awfuuuuul!



It's supposed to be fixed. I'll find out when I get back from Boston


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be fixed. I'll find out when I get back from Boston



Mixed up package?


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Mixed up package?


I guess. We shall see


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> I guess. We shall see



I hope it was just a mixed up package that's awful


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Thanks Dessye   I hope it gets fixed ASAP



Oh CC that is awful!!  I hope you get it resolved!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.
> 
> I'm glad to be back!



Batty!!!  Welcome back!  I've missed you!!  I quit my job too, I feel so much better!  Glad to have you back!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, so I've got some of my CL's listed on evilbay...I've got one non-payer(claim going in tomorrow) and two others that haven't paid yet...argh...I knew it was possible but really!  Chin up and keep moving forward!  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I've got some of my CL's listed on evilbay...I've got one non-payer(claim going in tomorrow) and two others that haven't paid yet...argh...I knew it was possible but really!  Chin up and keep moving forward!  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!



Oh that sucks! I'm sorry


----------



## mrscurvy

Does anyone know of a CL facebook group??


----------



## Christchrist

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a CL facebook group??



I have a shoe lovers room that turned into CL page lol.  "Shoe lovers unite"


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

How often do you ladies spot fakes being worn? Two girls on my fb posted pix with the red peeling off and black bottoms underneath.  I am beyond desturbed.  But curious if they bought fakes or have no idea


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Ok, so I've got some of my CL's listed on evilbay...I've got one non-payer(claim going in tomorrow) and two others that haven't paid yet...argh...I knew it was possible but really!  Chin up and keep moving forward!  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!



The same thing is happening to me!!! Its my first time ebay and I have a bunch of stuff up, clothing and CLs. I have had 5 different people not pay!! Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> The same thing is happening to me!!! Its my first time ebay and I have a bunch of stuff up, clothing and CLs. I have had 5 different people not pay!! Its so frustrating!!!



It's just horrible when that happens. I'm sorry girls


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> How often do you ladies spot fakes being worn? Two girls on my fb posted pix with the red peeling off and black bottoms underneath.  I am beyond desturbed.  But curious if they bought fakes or have no idea



It drives me crazy! If you can't afford the real thing don't get a fake


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

BattyBugs said:


> Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.
> 
> I'm glad to be back!



Welcome back


----------



## wannaprada

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Miss me?  I quit that sucky job that left me no time for anything. Now I plan to get back to my Real Estate courses. I haven't been able to wear any of my gorgeous shoes for a very long time. I fractured my foot about 3 months ago and it has still not healed. Guess walking on it for 8 hours a day and roughly 45 miles a week didn't help.
> 
> I'm glad to be back!



Missed you Batty! Glad to have you back.


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hey Helen,
> 
> Sorry for getting off track in the "in transit" section. My LD python crystals are black. I want to say I got them about this time last year??? I hardly ever post my shoes (read: lazy). I do have a pic of these on my phone though. In person they are insanely shiny! That strap totally keeps me locked into these babies too.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new additions!



do you find the crystal python runs smaller?


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I have a query about the new spiked pigalle in fluo rose Paris (Paris rose) whichever it is...I have one on hold in a eu boutique so it will be a mail order purchase. I've seen then in pics and adore them...but...I saw the Plato version today and didn't love them as much in person. The spikes were different colour to the shoe (more a reddy/orange colour) as opposed to that pinky colour. Can anyone tell me whether the ones theyve seen in person are the same? I've looked at online pics and they don't seem to be like this...I'm now debating whether I should go ahead with the order..??


----------



## PetitColibri

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies, I have a query about the new spiked pigalle in fluo rose Paris (Paris rose) whichever it is...I have one on hold in a eu boutique so it will be a mail order purchase. I've seen then in pics and adore them...but...I saw the Plato version today and didn't love them as much in person. The spikes were different colour to the shoe (more a reddy/orange colour) as opposed to that pinky colour. Can anyone tell me whether the ones theyve seen in person are the same? I've looked at online pics and they don't seem to be like this...I'm now debating whether I should go ahead with the order..??



are you sure the plato are also "rose paris" ? because my SA told me the rose paris only comes in regular pigalle and also someone on here posted a pic of the pigalle plato spike but in "flame" color so not as pink...


----------



## JessieG

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> are you sure the plato are also "rose paris" ? because my SA told me the rose paris only comes in regular pigalle and also someone on here posted a pic of the pigalle plato spike but in "flame" color so not as pink...



Hmmm. Maybe I should double check. They def looked like that Fluro pink on the leather...but not the spikes.


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Ok, so I've got some of my CL's listed on evilbay...I've got one non-payer(claim going in tomorrow) and two others that haven't paid yet...argh...I knew it was possible but really!  Chin up and keep moving forward!  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!





gfairenoughh said:


> The same thing is happening to me!!! Its my first time ebay and I have a bunch of stuff up, clothing and CLs. I have had 5 different people not pay!! Its so frustrating!!!



Same here! I sell my stuff on there quite often-shoes, bags etc.. It seems people are getting worse and worse. I used to get the odd one non-payer, now it's more like a norm, especially with the high end stuff. Like I'm usually surprised when the winner pays! There is no way to punish non-payers since negative feedback for buyers are not an option. They get record of non-payment, which I think get's deleted every month, totally unfair!


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Same here! I sell my stuff on there quite often-shoes, bags etc.. It seems people are getting worse and worse. I used to get the odd one non-payer, now it's more like a norm, especially with the high end stuff. Like I'm usually surprised when the winner pays! There is no way to punish non-payers since negative feedback for buyers are not an option. They get record of non-payment, which I think get's deleted every month, totally unfair!



I just don't understand bidding...actually being lucky enough to win...and then not paying! People are crazy! I too am finding eBay a whole lot of hard work for various reasons...it's soooo frustrating.
Maybe the way to do it is the BIN option requiring immediate payment??


----------



## gfairenoughh

JessieG said:


> I just don't understand bidding...actually being lucky enough to win...and then not paying! People are crazy! I too am finding eBay a whole lot of hard work for various reasons...it's soooo frustrating.
> Maybe the way to do it is the BIN option requiring immediate payment??



I have had someone do BIN and it took them a week to pay!! I mean wtf!


----------



## gfairenoughh

JessieG said:


> I just don't understand bidding...actually being lucky enough to win...and then not paying! People are crazy! I too am finding eBay a whole lot of hard work for various reasons...it's soooo frustrating.
> Maybe the way to do it is the BIN option requiring immediate payment??



I have auctioned off 13 items and have had 6 no pays!!! And one was for my spiked pigalles!!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> I have auctioned off 13 items and have had 6 no pays!!! And one was for my spiked pigalles!!



Yikes so sorry.


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> I have auctioned off 13 items and have had 6 no pays!!! And one was for my spiked pigalles!!


Well I finally got two more payments but one I had to open a non-payment.


----------



## JessieG

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I have auctioned off 13 items and have had 6 no pays!!! And one was for my spiked pigalles!!



Are yours the black leather with silver studs?? 6.5? If so, I desperately wanted but that's my 100 size, not 120....boo!!


----------



## CMP86

I'm beginning to fear that I'm going to have to sell off my beloved VPs. We are really struggling financially and I don't wear them more than a couple times a year. I really hate the idea of parting with them but I don't know what else to do. My H might kill me though if I sold them because he paid for part of them as a gift and he knows I love them so much.


----------



## Doglover1610

CMP maybe you should sit down and discuss with your H how you're feeling and see where he's at. You can always get another pair of VP when you are more financially stable.


----------



## gfairenoughh

JessieG said:


> Are yours the black leather with silver studs?? 6.5? If so, I desperately wanted but that's my 100 size, not 120....boo!!



No mine are all black 39.5. I just relisted them since the buyer was a no response/payment! ullhair:


----------



## beagly911

I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!



Yay Beagly! Good luck!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!



Yey!!!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!



Congrats beagly! I hope it goes well!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!



Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Yay Beagly! Good luck!





Christchrist said:


> Yey!!!!!





LVobsessedNYC said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!


Congratulations!


----------



## beagly911

brittany729 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!!


----------



## BattyBugs

So much for tPF time. My DH got home from work and we took off again for Canada. His Dad isn't doing well, so this is my 3rd trip in 2 months. I plan to spend Christmas with my son, who is now stationed in Florida. 

On the upside, I think my foot may finally be starting to heal. Yippee!

Beagly, good luck on the new job. They would be crazy not to hire you.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> So much for tPF time. My DH got home from work and we took off again for Canada. His Dad isn't doing well, so this is my 3rd trip in 2 months. I plan to spend Christmas with my son, who is now stationed in Florida.
> 
> On the upside, I think my foot may finally be starting to heal. Yippee!
> 
> Beagly, good luck on the new job. They would be crazy not to hire you.



Thanks Batty!!  I hope things get better with DH's Dad!


----------



## poppyseed

Does anyone own Au Palace and could post some modeling photos please?
I'm really intrigued by the simplicity of the shoe, but I'm worried how the thick heel would look with my curvy backside...


----------



## Dessye

Neat new format!  But where did the multiquote function go? Am I missing something?


----------



## Christchrist

Dessye said:
			
		

> Neat new format!  But where did the multiquote function go? Am I missing something?



I'm on my phone and it works. I had to turn it off and on again though


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm on my phone and it works. I had to turn it off and on again though



I don't even know how to multiquote from the app.. LOL I'm such a n00b


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Dessye said:


> Neat new format!  But where did the multiquote function go? Am I missing something?



I haven't worked out how to multi-quote either!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> I don't even know how to multiquote from the app.. LOL I'm such a n00b



You tap the blue arrow in all the posts you want to quote and click the white box in each. Them you hit the top right arrow to quote them


----------



## tintedrosie

Hi everyone! I'm new here! Just wanted to thank you all for all of the information in regards to buying CLs. I've yet to purchase my first pair (still trying to figure out which style would work best with my feet), but this site has definitely helped me with what to expect. Anyway, thank you a ton for being a friendly place on the web to discuss fashion without getting the "why would you spend that much money on shoes" comments. Looking forward to gushing about shoes with you all!


----------



## MegsVC

I'm having such a shoe dilemma right now!!
I have the turquoise daffs on hold for me at Barney's from their sale, but I'm a little hesitant as its still a lot of money for this time of year, plus shipping, plus duties and taxes to Canada... They would probably come out close to what you in the US pay for daffs regularly. 
I'm trying to find something I like at the places that sell CLs in Canada, but I'm having a hard time getting help. No one answers the phones in the shoe departments and the SA's are nowhere near as nice and helpful as the ones in the states! 
I don't want to let this deal pass me by, but I don't want to overspend on duties and taxes of I could find something I like here. 
all you ladies in the states are so lucky! I need to send someone I know over there to live and I can drive across the border and pick them up!

I'm just so frustrated with the lack of stock and willing people here!!


----------



## soleilbrun

I almost forgot about a pair of shoes I absolutely neeed until they popped up on the bay, a half size too big :cry: gold metal nodo! Are there any mod pics on the site? I did a little search and came up empty handed. Likewise on google. Who are the lucky ladies who have them? Please share photos, pleeease. I am fully aware of the dangers of trying to pad pigalle 120 but it is ohh so tempting.


----------



## poppyseed

Another shoe dilemma here
What should I get - Indigo or Anthracite Maggie?? I have the leopard/black ones, these would be my secodn pair of Maggies.


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Another shoe dilemma here
> What should I get - Indigo or Anthracite Maggie?? I have the leopard/black ones, these would be my secodn pair of Maggies.



I have the indigo Maggies and I love them! I wear them with a mostly neutral outfit for just a pop of color blocking on my pumps!


----------



## mularice

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Another shoe dilemma here
> What should I get - Indigo or Anthracite Maggie?? I have the leopard/black ones, these would be my secodn pair of Maggies.



I want the Anthra sooooooooooo bad!!!! Either though. I really like indigo too. But personally the Anthra would work for my wardrobe more. Ugh where are you getting them from? Do they have a 36.5?!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> I have the indigo Maggies and I love them! I wear them with a mostly neutral outfit for just a pop of color blocking on my pumps!



Do you find the indigo work well with purples and navies. I have/like these colours in my wardrobe a lot, but worry it might be overload...
The antha is nice neutral, but that's what I always end up going for lol, so I have a few grey tone pumps...


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> I want the Anthra sooooooooooo bad!!!! Either though. I really like indigo too. But personally the Anthra would work for my wardrobe more. Ugh where are you getting them from? Do they have a 36.5?!



Haha, that's just what I thought, the Anthracite is easier to wear, but then again I already have grey patent Som and roccia python Pigalle, both similar shades...I have nothing bright purple apart from Cramberry booties...Oh I don't know!! Evil bay find BTW


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Do you find the indigo work well with purples and navies. I have/like these colours in my wardrobe a lot, but worry it might be overload...
> The antha is nice neutral, but that's what I always end up going for lol, so I have a few grey tone pumps...



Here's a pic of me wearing my Maggies casually with a pink top. I think it works so long as the outfit isn't screaming with color, but I always attach a pic for reference. 

Hope it helps with your decision!!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Maggies casually with a pink top. I think it works so long as the outfit isn't screaming with color, but I always attach a pic for reference.
> 
> Hope it helps with your decision!!



Thanks for that, you look great!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Maggies casually with a pink top. I think it works so long as the outfit isn't screaming with color, but I always attach a pic for reference.
> 
> Hope it helps with your decision!!



You look great


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, you look great!



Aww thanks! And not a problem! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look great



Thanks CC! It's an older pic from this summer that I had saved on my phone lol.


----------



## faultlessaplomb

Hello ladies! It may be a foregone conclusion what your answers to this question will be, since you are the CL-lovers :smile1 but I would appreciate your opinions.

A pair of the rolling spikes loafers are on its way to me. I saw a girl in London wearing a pair and they looked fabulous... but that was months ago. This style has been available for quite a while now, and I wonder if they are timelessly cool, or if they are reaching the end of their sell-by date? Do you think these shoes will stand the test of time, or do you think in a few months they will look a bit sad and too-late-to-the-party?


----------



## 318Platinum

faultlessaplomb said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! It may be a foregone conclusion what your answers to this question will be, since you are the CL-lovers :smile1 but I would appreciate your opinions.
> 
> A pair of the rolling spikes loafers are on its way to me. I saw a girl in London wearing a pair and they looked fabulous... but that was months ago. This style has been available for quite a while now, and I wonder if they are timelessly cool, or if they are reaching the end of their sell-by date? Do you think these shoes will stand the test of time, or do you think in a few months they will look a bit sad and too-late-to-the-party?



Ummm, do you happen to have a pic? There are many different styles and colors, so it's terribly hard to give an answer without the visual guide.


----------



## mularice

faultlessaplomb said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! It may be a foregone conclusion what your answers to this question will be, since you are the CL-lovers :smile1 but I would appreciate your opinions.
> 
> A pair of the rolling spikes loafers are on its way to me. I saw a girl in London wearing a pair and they looked fabulous... but that was months ago. This style has been available for quite a while now, and I wonder if they are timelessly cool, or if they are reaching the end of their sell-by date? Do you think these shoes will stand the test of time, or do you think in a few months they will look a bit sad and too-late-to-the-party?



I love them. I want the black on black ones but they sold out in my size! I think they just work with a lot of outfits and are a nice interesting flat. They have been around for a while because they are classics, so make of that what you will. I think they are very on trend now but tbh usually I think are one of those neither here nor there type pieces. Not out of fashion but majorly in either.

I reallly reallly want a pair, I may have to add them to my list..! Enjoy them when you get them! X


----------



## martinaa

poppyseed said:


> Another shoe dilemma here
> What should I get - Indigo or Anthracite Maggie?? I have the leopard/black ones, these would be my secodn pair of Maggies.



I have both and I vote for the Indigo! The colors are absolutely amazing! I love them.


----------



## faultlessaplomb

318Platinum said:


> Ummm, do you happen to have a pic? There are many different styles and colors, so it's terribly hard to give an answer without the visual guide.



Sorry! They are the plain black ones

http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolling-Spikes-Flat/502270928,default,pd.html


----------



## poppyseed

martinaa said:


> I have both and I vote for the Indigo! The colors are absolutely amazing! I love them.



Thank you, that counts for a lot when you have both and choose indigo!


----------



## Pursecake

hello!

does anyone know how much maggies cost in general?  i don't seem to see them online or on the CL website at all


----------



## mularice

Pursecake said:
			
		

> hello!
> 
> does anyone know how much maggies cost in general?  i don't seem to see them online or on the CL website at all



Gold ones were £835 (from European Louboutin online boutique). I want to say black ones were £795. I'm not sure how much the grey or the Indigo ones were, but I think they were cheaper. I'm not sure what the prices were in US $ though sorry!

Edit : leopard ones were $1095 (Bergdorfs)


----------



## Christchrist

Pursecake said:
			
		

> hello!
> 
> does anyone know how much maggies cost in general?  i don't seem to see them online or on the CL website at all



Net a porter and Saks has them


----------



## CMP86

My H and I worked out a budget and we should be alright. It's going to take us a bit to get out of the hole we are in but we both think that we can do it. I also don't have to sell my VPs which makes me very happy!


----------



## Pursecake

Christchrist said:


> Net a porter and Saks has them


THank you!


----------



## wannaprada

CMP86 said:
			
		

> My H and I worked out a budget and we should be alright. It's going to take us a bit to get out of the hole we are in but we both think that we can do it. I also don't have to sell my VPs which makes me very happy!



That's good CMP86!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

faultlessaplomb said:


> Hello ladies! It may be a foregone conclusion what your answers to this question will be, since you are the CL-lovers :smile1 but I would appreciate your opinions.
> 
> A pair of the rolling spikes loafers are on its way to me. I saw a girl in London wearing a pair and they looked fabulous... but that was months ago. This style has been available for quite a while now, and I wonder if they are timelessly cool, or if they are reaching the end of their sell-by date? Do you think these shoes will stand the test of time, or do you think in a few months they will look a bit sad and too-late-to-the-party?



I have the navy blue velvet ones and wear them all the time!!

I'm sure you will fall in love with these when you will have them!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Hi! Can anyone tell me how comfy the une plume slings are? And does it slip off easily?


----------



## 318Platinum

faultlessaplomb said:
			
		

> Sorry! They are the plain black ones
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolling-Spikes-Flat/502270928,default,pd.html



I honestly think these are great and you shouldn't have a problem at all wearing them year round. I personally don't think they are trendy.


----------



## chilecorona

So I got my Altadamas signed by my 3 favorite drag queens while on vacation. My cabin mate got all twisted about how they were "ruined". Perhaps. But not to me! In a huge fan of these men and it increased the value for me. Just as if CL had signed then. Why would I want a pair of shoes signed for someone else, ya know? I strive to look as good as those queens and they signed my most fabulous pair! Hoorah! P.S. I'm glad to be back with you all.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> So I got my Altadamas signed by my 3 favorite drag queens while on vacation. My cabin mate got all twisted about how they were "ruined". Perhaps. But not to me! In a huge fan of these men and it increased the value for me. Just as if CL had signed then. Why would I want a pair of shoes signed for someone else, ya know? I strive to look as good as those queens and they signed my most fabulous pair! Hoorah! P.S. I'm glad to be back with you all.



Welcome Back. So tell the fun you had


----------



## gfairenoughh

chilecorona said:


> So I got my Altadamas signed by my 3 favorite drag queens while on vacation. My cabin mate got all twisted about how they were "ruined". Perhaps. But not to me! In a huge fan of these men and it increased the value for me. Just as if CL had signed then. Why would I want a pair of shoes signed for someone else, ya know? I strive to look as good as those queens and they signed my most fabulous pair! Hoorah! P.S. I'm glad to be back with you all.



OMGGGG!!!! Thats so cool!! Who signed them!!?? I would have loved to have met Carmen Carrera


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> My H and I worked out a budget and we should be alright. It's going to take us a bit to get out of the hole we are in but we both think that we can do it. I also don't have to sell my VPs which makes me very happy!



Yay!  That's great


----------



## beagly911

OH, so frustrated with ebay right now!!!  Um really any markings were in the listing....get over it!!  You can't do anything since you've relisted them....ARGH!!!!!  I didn't say they were perfect, BNIB....don't expect it!!!  ARGH!!!!!!!!  so frustrated!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> OH, so frustrated with ebay right now!!!  Um really any markings were in the listing....get over it!!  You can't do anything since you've relisted them....ARGH!!!!!  I didn't say they were perfect, BNIB....don't expect it!!!  ARGH!!!!!!!!  so frustrated!!


I feel you. There are some horrible people on eBay right now


----------



## Christchrist

My TPD app isn't working on my phone or iPad. Hmmm


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> My TPD app isn't working on my phone or iPad. Hmmm



Mine isn't either 
I'm at the airport waiting for my DBF to get home (yay!)
And it won't work at all, I'm on the actual site on my browser. Very weird.


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> OH, so frustrated with ebay right now!!!  Um really any markings were in the listing....get over it!!  You can't do anything since you've relisted them....ARGH!!!!!  I didn't say they were perfect, BNIB....don't expect it!!!  ARGH!!!!!!!!  so frustrated!!



I HATE EBAY TOO!!!!!!!! ullhair:


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Mine isn't either
> I'm at the airport waiting for my DBF to get home (yay!)
> And it won't work at all, I'm on the actual site on my browser. Very weird.


It's been 3 days. Ugh


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> My TPD app isn't working on my phone or iPad. Hmmm



mine isnt either. have to load the real site


----------



## 318Platinum

My TPF app has been out for almost a week now! I have the worst luck when it comes to my phone, so I didn't expect others to have it too. Glad i'm not alone? lol


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> My TPF app has been out for almost a week now! I have the worst luck when it comes to my phone, so I didn't expect others to have it too. Glad i'm not alone? lol


It's exhausting reading TPF from safari. Also uploading photos is even worse now. Hmmm. I'll have to post them all when the app it up. Hopefully it's soon. I'm missing all you lovely ladies purchases. I'm terrible on TPF on my PC


----------



## chilecorona

http://s1135.beta.photobucket.com/user/chilecorona/library/Drag Race


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> http://s1135.beta.photobucket.com/user/chilecorona/library/Drag%20Race



Some of them are hotter than most chicks


----------



## chilecorona

Sheesh! I'm having a really hard time figuring out how to get my pics to show up! What I used to do isn't working. Anyhow, finally had time to upload pics from my trip on the RuPaul Drag Race Cruise! 7 days of fierce and fabulous fun  

Carmen Carrera is STUNNING IN PERSON
Manila Luzon is funny in real life.
Shangela is SOOO SWEET and remembered our names, very personable
Pandora Boxx is a little shy and uses Kevyn Aucoin makeup
Sharon Needles disappointed me with the closing act which featured Alaska Thunderf*ck
Stacy Lane Matthews can sing, fo' real
Mystique put on one hell of a show
Morgan McMichaels is a darling and VERY engergetic performer (he did Pink)
Latrice laughs IRL like on the show
Alexis Mateo has the biggest transformation from male to female looking
Yara Sofia is teeny, tiny the skinny b*tch is so tiny :greengrin: I'm so jelly!
Michelle Visage is very pretty, but wore unflattering pants.  I kept thinking "why?!?"
Jiggly Caliente did a FANTASTIC Missy Elliot routine
Tatiana said "thank you" all the time LOL

My altadamas were signed by Pandora, Sharon and Manila.  Manila said, "F*ck, I can't believe I'm signing a pair of Louboutins!" :giggles:

We hit the beach and there were parties for our group in addition to the regular cruise fare. All the queens were never too busy for an autograph, hug, or photo. Carmen lives as a women and most of the time the men were in normal clothes at the buffet or at the pool, but they came out in drag on occasion and for the events.  Carmen only came out in "drag" once.  Her schtick is the whole nude/naked thing, so she only came out very late one night in the casino.  She was nude (but for 3 pasties) in her show. 

The experience was a dream come true.  Most of the cruise goers were welcoming of our group (1300 fans!). I overheard from some non-group members that a few had complained about "us" but I didn't experience it.  Our group members had to wear white bracelets so we were readily identifiable.  Anyhow, glad to be home ladies.  I spent some CL pennies on this trip, so I'll be sitting out this sale season.


----------



## beagly911

Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!



Awww that's so awesome   Congrats momma


----------



## gfairenoughh

chilecorona said:


> Sheesh! I'm having a really hard time figuring out how to get my pics to show up! What I used to do isn't working. Anyhow, finally had time to upload pics from my trip on the RuPaul Drag Race Cruise! 7 days of fierce and fabulous fun
> 
> Carmen Carrera is STUNNING IN PERSON
> Manila Luzon is funny in real life.
> Shangela is SOOO SWEET and remembered our names, very personable
> Pandora Boxx is a little shy and uses Kevyn Aucoin makeup
> Sharon Needles disappointed me with the closing act which featured Alaska Thunderf*ck
> Stacy Lane Matthews can sing, fo' real
> Mystique put on one hell of a show
> Morgan McMichaels is a darling and VERY engergetic performer (he did Pink)
> Latrice laughs IRL like on the show
> Alexis Mateo has the biggest transformation from male to female looking
> Yara Sofia is teeny, tiny the skinny b*tch is so tiny :greengrin: I'm so jelly!
> Michelle Visage is very pretty, but wore unflattering pants.  I kept thinking "why?!?"
> Jiggly Caliente did a FANTASTIC Missy Elliot routine
> Tatiana said "thank you" all the time LOL
> 
> My altadamas were signed by Pandora, Sharon and Manila.  Manila said, "F*ck, I can't believe I'm signing a pair of Louboutins!" :giggles:
> 
> We hit the beach and there were parties for our group in addition to the regular cruise fare. All the queens were never too busy for an autograph, hug, or photo. Carmen lives as a women and most of the time the men were in normal clothes at the buffet or at the pool, but they came out in drag on occasion and for the events.  Carmen only came out in "drag" once.  Her schtick is the whole nude/naked thing, so she only came out very late one night in the casino.  She was nude (but for 3 pasties) in her show.
> 
> The experience was a dream come true.  Most of the cruise goers were welcoming of our group (1300 fans!). I overheard from some non-group members that a few had complained about "us" but I didn't experience it.  Our group members had to wear white bracelets so we were readily identifiable.  Anyhow, glad to be home ladies.  I spent some CL pennies on this trip, so I'll be sitting out this sale season.



Fantastic!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!



You have every right to be a proud Momma! Congratulations...You did good!


----------



## texas87

beagly911 said:


> Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!



Congratulations Beagly my DH is an engineer too and graduated with his PhD a few years ago so I understand the whole being proud thing!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!



Beags I am thrilled for you!  You must be so proud of both your children


----------



## Louboutina

So Ive got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!

I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filos which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when Im not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really dont want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
We get along really well and I dont want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also dont want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I dont let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.

In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say shes not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;

It may sound extreme, but Im thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldnt know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I dont want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!

In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I dont treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!

On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I dont want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.

Advice much appreciated!


----------



## mularice

Louboutina said:
			
		

> So I&#146;ve got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!
> 
> I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filo&#146;s which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when I&#146;m not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really don&#146;t want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
> We get along really well and I don&#146;t want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also don&#146;t want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I don&#146;t let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.
> 
> In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say she&#146;s not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;
> 
> It may sound extreme, but I&#146;m thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldn&#146;t know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I don&#146;t want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!
> 
> In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I don&#146;t treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!
> 
> On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I don&#146;t want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.
> 
> Advice much appreciated!



My friend and SA also recommended me KG cobblers but they couldn't do what I needed them to. £185 sounds extreme though.. I may ask for more suggestions or ask my SA if that is the normal price! Good to know!

As for your shoe situation, I don't think anyone here would support buying fakes for whatever reason. I know it's awkward but I would maybe confide in your bf and explain why you treasure your shoes so much. I wouldn't let anyone borrow my shoes but I think it's more the hygiene reason for me (I'm really weird like that).

I totally understand why you wouldn't want those shoes being borrowed for a 21st birthday or by someone who has not exactly been careful with other shoes in the past. Have you actually worn them yourself yet? If not maybe use that as an excuse? And say you haven't worn them and want to be the first person to do so? Or did you let your friend borrow that particular pair already?

Explaining the truth in a kind way is probably your best idea though.


----------



## indypup

I would avoid using any kind of excuse when dealing with her about the shoes.  Just say no, that you're not comfortable letting her wear them to clubs.  You can say that you know she'd do her best to take care of them (whether that's true or not), but that you're just not comfortable with it.  You're not obligated to let anyone else wear them.

Regarding fakes, I feel pretty strongly about not purchasing them... why support something illegal?  And besides, why should you spend more money to get out of a situation can be solved with a simple no?

As for the cobbler, that sounds like a big chunk of money to me for simple repairs and a vibram sole.   Did you ask them to break down the bill and explain what each repair cost?


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutina said:
			
		

> So I&#146;ve got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!
> 
> I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filo&#146;s which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when I&#146;m not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really don&#146;t want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
> We get along really well and I don&#146;t want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also don&#146;t want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I don&#146;t let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.
> 
> In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say she&#146;s not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;
> 
> It may sound extreme, but I&#146;m thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldn&#146;t know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I don&#146;t want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!
> 
> In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I don&#146;t treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!
> 
> On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I don&#146;t want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.
> 
> Advice much appreciated!



I don't loan my loubi shoes. I don't care who it is. It's an investment and they aren't cheap. Also unless its a nude or black it's probably irreplaceable.  She scuffed your jimmy choos. That's enough for me. There are plenty of lower end brands that would look nice. You're not a shoe bank.
Oh and she isn't entitled to your shoes because she recommended the purchase. They aren't hers. You have to be honest with her.


----------



## Christchrist

Do you ladies separate by color or by model then color?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Do you ladies separate by color or by model then color?



What do you mean?


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Do you ladies separate by color or by model then color?



Mainly colour. But within the "black" section similar styles will be placed together. For example, black peep toes, black slingbacks, black closed toe.
I used to do height order too within the colours but I got lazy.

However I like my shoes in boxes now so there is less order!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



When they are put in a cabinet.  I mean organization


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Mainly colour. But within the "black" section similar styles will be placed together. For example, black peep toes, black slingbacks, black closed toe.
> I used to do height order too within the colours but I got lazy.
> 
> However I like my shoes in boxes now so there is less order!



Ok. I'll try by height and color.


----------



## Kalos

Louboutina said:


> So Ive got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!
> 
> I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filos which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when Im not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really dont want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
> We get along really well and I dont want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also dont want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I dont let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.
> 
> In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say shes not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;
> 
> It may sound extreme, but Im thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldnt know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I dont want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!
> 
> In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I dont treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!
> 
> On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I dont want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.
> 
> Advice much appreciated!


I've used Classic Shoe Repairs, not for resoleing but for extending the straps on my Wallis and they put in an extra hole in the straps of my Miss Cristo on another occasion (free of charge).  They seem pretty good there.  Whilst they were doing the straps I was a bit noisy and saw that they dealt with a lot of high end shoes and handbags. Have a look in the Cobbler resource thread there may be more info on them in there.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Louboutina said:


> So Ive got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!
> 
> I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filos which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when Im not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really dont want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
> We get along really well and I dont want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also dont want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I dont let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.
> 
> In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say shes not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;
> 
> It may sound extreme, but Im thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldnt know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I dont want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!
> 
> In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I dont treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!
> 
> On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I dont want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.
> 
> Advice much appreciated!



You have every right to say no, she is the one asking you! I do not think its okay for people to ask to borrow such expensive and personal items from friends. Plus she wants to wear your shoes for her 21st birthday??!! Heck no to that girl!!!


----------



## Kalos

Kalos said:
			
		

> I've used Classic Shoe Repairs, not for resoleing but for extending the straps on my Wallis and they put in an extra hole in the straps of my Miss Cristo on another occasion (free of charge).  They seem pretty good there.  Whilst they were doing the straps I was a bit noisy and saw that they dealt with a lot of high end shoes and handbags. Have a look in the Cobbler resource thread there may be more info on them in there.



*lol I was nosy, not noisy!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> When they are put in a cabinet.  I mean organization



I organize mine by style and color. Currently my order goes as: booties; Classic close toe (bianca, Bibi, Daff, simple/NS/LL); piggies (120; PPs; 100);  Classic open toe (LPs; ADs; VPs; Bana); open toe  CLs/sandals; strass; wedges

Hope this helps!!


----------



## texas87

Louboutina said:


> So Ive got myself into a sticky situation and need your help, pretty please!
> 
> I own several pairs of Loubies (much to the dislike of my bank balance). Anywhoo for my birthday present last year, my bf bought me the gorgeous Filos which I adore and only every where on special occasions or when Im not having an alcohol-fuelled night! So his sister (soon to be sister-in-law) wants to borrow them for her 21st  birthday party next month!!!! I really dont want her to borrow them, but I also cant say know as it was her who actually gave my bf the idea of buying me a pair as a present and she helped him choose me a perfect pair.
> We get along really well and I dont want to cause an issue by saying no, but then I also dont want my beloved shoes to be ruined!! I cant use excuse that I dont let anyone borrow them, as I recently let my best friend borrow them for one of her wedding events as shes always dreamed of owning a pair but can simply not afford them.
> 
> In the past she borrowed my Jimmy Choos and lets just say shes not that great at looking after an expensive pair of shoes. When she returned them they had a few scuffs &#61516;
> 
> It may sound extreme, but Im thinking of buying a fake/replica pair which she I can give to her when she wants to borrow mine! Trouble is I wouldnt know where to start to even look for a pair. Any suggestions of trusted websites. I googled quickly but theres so many random websites and I dont want to fall for a scam!! Tried looking on ebay but there are none!
> 
> In all honesty she wont even realise the difference! I save up a bit of my salary every month to buy myself an occasional treat such as Louboutins, so they are very dear to me! I dont treat them like any other cheap high street retail shoe!!
> 
> On a separate note, my nude pair are extremely scuffed and need resoling (had them for over 3 years and did wear them quite a bit). I was recommended by louboutin customer service to use KG cobblers in Euston, apparently they deal with Louboutins on a daily basis. I took them in and they are charging me £185!!! Am I being ripped off? I did leave it with them, after all I dont want to send expensive shoes to just any other cobbler.
> 
> Advice much appreciated!



I would absolutely not loan them out and quite frankly you have every right to say no. Sure she might be upset but you should explain to her very kindly that you are just not comortable with it. Personally I would never loan any shoes of any kind out to anyone (I think its kind of gross to have somone else's sweaty foot in your shoes its not a dress or blouse you can have dry cleaned) but that's just me. Given that she has a track record of not keeping her loaned out shoes in great condition and combined with the fact that these are for her booze-filled crazy partying 21st birthday night, I would highly suggest you keep those puppies locked up in your closet. If your DF says anything to you about it, you can explain it to him too and I am sure he will understand your point of view as well.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I organize mine by style and color. Currently my order goes as: booties; Classic close toe (bianca, Bibi, Daff, simple/NS/LL); piggies (120; PPs; 100);  Classic open toe (LPs; ADs; VPs; Bana); open toe  CLs/sandals; strass; wedges
> 
> Hope this helps!!



It does. Thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> When they are put in a cabinet.  I mean organization



Ahh yay you're doing your shoe cabinet.  How exciting!!  Pics when you're done please so I can perve


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Ahh yay you're doing your shoe cabinet.  How exciting!!  Pics when you're done please so I can perve



Lol. Sounds good


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

http://www.footnotesonline.com/Jeff...ell-Battle-Black/1190/Product?ad_id=shopstyle

Has anyone seen these?


----------



## Christchrist

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> http://www.footnotesonline.com/Jeffrey-Campbell/Jeffrey-Campbell---Battle-Spike---Black-Leather-Platform-Pump/JeffreyCampbell-Battle-Black/1190/Product?ad_id=shopstyle
> 
> Has anyone seen these?



Those are hideous


----------



## MegsVC

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> http://www.footnotesonline.com/Jeffrey-Campbell/Jeffrey-Campbell---Battle-Spike---Black-Leather-Platform-Pump/JeffreyCampbell-Battle-Black/1190/Product?ad_id=shopstyle
> 
> Has anyone seen these?



What a sad, sad imitation of the asteroids 
They say imitation is the highest form of flattery?? There is nothing flattering about these monstrosities...


----------



## caitle

Kalos said:


> I've used Classic Shoe Repairs, not for resoleing but for extending the straps on my Wallis and they put in an extra hole in the straps of my Miss Cristo on another occasion (free of charge).  They seem pretty good there.  Whilst they were doing the straps I was a bit noisy and saw that they dealt with a lot of high end shoes and handbags. Have a look in the Cobbler resource thread there may be more info on them in there.



Hi Kalos! When they extended the straps, did they add to the little elastic bit? I have a pair too and the straps are way too tight  I want to do the same to my pair - and want to make sure I ask for the right thing! Thank you!


----------



## Kalos

caitle said:


> Hi Kalos! When they extended the straps, did they add to the little elastic bit? I have a pair too and the straps are way too tight  I want to do the same to my pair - and want to make sure I ask for the right thing! Thank you!



They pulled out the short strap that's an elastic, then stitched it to keep it extended.  It gave me an extra 1cm, but that was enough.  Before I went in I was thinking they'd need to make an extension, and hadn't even thought about pulling it out and stitching it down.  To be honest my eyes nearly popped out of my head when he pulled the elastic, but it turns out Louboutins are more resilient than I thought.  They're really good there and if they can't pull and stitch like mine I'm sure they'll suggest something else that will work.  Good luck!


----------



## caitle

Kalos said:


> They pulled out the short strap that's an elastic, then stitched it to keep it extended.  It gave me an extra 1cm, but that was enough.  Before I went in I was thinking they'd need to make an extension, and hadn't even thought about pulling it out and stitching it down.  To be honest my eyes nearly popped out of my head when he pulled the elastic, but it turns out Louboutins are more resilient than I thought.  They're really good there and if they can't pull and stitch like mine I'm sure they'll suggest something else that will work.  Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## PursePrincess24

im fairly new to CL (less than a year) and let me just say this is a sick (wonderful) addiction!!! lol


----------



## AEGIS

i scored a pair for $87! yay for being sick with the flu last week and for being on ebay at random times. they're greeeeeeeat


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i scored a pair for $87! yay for being sick with the flu last week and for being on ebay at random times. they're greeeeeeeat



What! That's amazing !!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Me and my son and daughter after his masters graduation....Engineering Masters with a Mechanical Specialty...I'm such a proud mama!!!!  And my daughter is graduating next winter with a degree in mathematics with a specialty in statistics!!!! I'm so proud of both of my kids!!! They have achieved so much!!!  Very proud Momma!!! Sorry to be boisterous!!  But I'm so very proud  of their accomplishments... I love my kiddos!!!





smart kids!!!


----------



## Christchrist

I finally experienced ikea today. It was a long day. That place is amazing. Got the things for my closet and hopefully will be setting up the billy book case soon


----------



## Christchrist

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> im fairly new to CL (less than a year) and let me just say this is a sick (wonderful) addiction!!! lol



You're preaching to the choir. I'm so beyond bad.  It's truly an addiction!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> I got an interview for a job!! woo hoo!!  Big pay cut but still looking at other possibilities!




hope this went well!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I finally experienced ikea today. It was a long day. That place is amazing. Got the things for my closet and hopefully will be setting up the billy book case soon



Yay can't wait to see it


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i scored a pair for $87! yay for being sick with the flu last week and for being on ebay at random times. they're greeeeeeeat



Congrats!!! I'm glad your feeling better now! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> i scored a pair for $87! yay for being sick with the flu last week and for being on ebay at random times. they're greeeeeeeat



That's awesome!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> hope this went well!



Nope, over qualified!  Resume going out for two more positions today.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Nope, over qualified!  Resume going out for two more positions today.





that is so BS.  I hope your interviews today went well


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> What! That's amazing !!





thanks! a pair of duvettes it's 90mm i think, lower than usual, but who am i to say no to $87 shoes?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks! a pair of duvettes it's 90mm i think, lower than usual, but who am i to say no to $87 shoes?



I'd smack you if you did say no lol. That's great


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i scored a pair for $87! yay for being sick with the flu last week and for being on ebay at random times. they're greeeeeeeat



NICE!!!  Always so random. I'm gonna need a pm during these hrs!


----------



## Christchrist

Does anyone live in San Francisco ?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does anyone ever ordered from matches.com??how is the experience with them?im located in the USA?is the price still end dup been cheaper than the USA?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Does anyone live in San Francisco ?



I'm in the SF Bay Area/NorCal.  



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does anyone ever ordered from matches.com??how is the experience with them?im located in the USA?is the price still end dup been cheaper than the USA?



I've ordered from matches.com and I'm in the U.S.  My previous transactions with them have been satisfactory.  Relatively speedy delivery with DHL, good packaging.  The often have cheaper prices.  I was hit by customs in the past, but I think they changed it so you can pay it all up front


----------



## NANI1972

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does anyone ever ordered from matches.com??how is the experience with them?im located in the USA?is the price still end dup been cheaper than the USA?



The prices are listed in US dollars if you choose the US as your shipping destination. You can choose whether you want to pay the customs fees upfront or take a chance on paying later to DHL after delivery. You will have to call or ask them to call you in order to purchase CLs. Their CS is great.


----------



## gfairenoughh

christchrist said:


> does anyone live in san francisco ?



bayyyy areaaa!!!! Yeeaaah


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> bayyyy areaaa!!!! Yeeaaah



Sweet. Sent you a pm


----------



## ayobeckah

bergdorf goodman has 50% off a bunch of louboutin styles, sizes 8+ have more than the smaller sizes but they do have some beautiful booties in general all on sale it's a dream come true !


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> bergdorf goodman has 50% off a bunch of louboutin styles, sizes 8+ have more than the smaller sizes but they do have some beautiful booties in general all on sale it's a dream come true !



Want! Ugh. Wish I had one here


----------



## ayobeckah

Barneys had a few at 40% but honestly.. they were crap, most of the shoes in general looked diseased and I don't think much of Barneys to begin with besides their handbag collection. After my bergdorf purchase I didn't want to push my luck going to saks and seeing something else I liked after two pairs but these are what I did score at a steal !


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ayobeckah said:


> Barneys had a few at 40% but honestly.. they were crap, most of the shoes in general looked diseased and I don't think much of Barneys to begin with besides their handbag collection. After my bergdorf purchase I didn't want to push my luck going to saks and seeing something else I liked after two pairs but these are what I did score at a steal !



The first pair are super cute!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> The first pair are super cute!!!



Thank you ! They had it in purple too, and the second one I got cause I can practice my heel walking in. I could have just  gotten any old solid heel boots but I have a growing obsession with red bottoms I couldn't help myself


----------



## mularice

Yay I got extra dust bags as I was missing a couple 

On a side note, it's 4.15am and I can't sleep because its so cold in London  is it bad I am thinking about going to get McD's breakfast at 5am when it opens..?!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Yay I got extra dust bags as I was missing a couple
> 
> On a side note, it's 4.15am and I can't sleep because its so cold in London  is it bad I am thinking about going to get McD's breakfast at 5am when it opens..?!



What. Ha. Don't you have heat?


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> What. Ha. Don't you have heat?



The heating is on full! Usually my flat is really warm too but the -3 temp is just proving worse than I expected! I am wearing a onesie too. Ahhh!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> The heating is on full! Usually my flat is really warm too but the -3 temp is just proving worse than I expected! I am wearing a onesie too. Ahhh!



That sounds horrible !!!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> That sounds horrible !!!



The snow started beginning of the week, due to get hit with more on Friday and the weekend. I am holing myself up till the weather gets milder, I haven't felt my feet in quite a few hours lol


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> The snow started beginning of the week, due to get hit with more on Friday and the weekend. I am holing myself up till the weather gets milder, I haven't felt my feet in quite a few hours lol



That's crazy. I'd  be layering


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> The heating is on full! Usually my flat is really warm too but the -3 temp is just proving worse than I expected! I am wearing a onesie too. Ahhh!



It's 43 degrees in Sydney today. I don't know what's worse!


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> It's 43 degrees in Sydney today. I don't know what's worse!



I don't deal well with extreme temperatures - hot or cold! Lol
Where can I emigrate to that has relatively nice weather all year round..? AND has good access to Louboutins..


----------



## JessieG

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> Barneys had a few at 40% but honestly.. they were crap, most of the shoes in general looked diseased and I don't think much of Barneys to begin with besides their handbag collection. After my bergdorf purchase I didn't want to push my luck going to saks and seeing something else I liked after two pairs but these are what I did score at a steal !



Love the aqua booties...can I ask how much. I love these in purple (tho they're equally nice in blue)...any size 6.5...ish?? That you know of?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

mularice said:
			
		

> I don't deal well with extreme temperatures - hot or cold! Lol
> Where can I emigrate to that has relatively nice weather all year round..? AND has good access to Louboutins..



Dubai! It's so cold today I literally almost fell over my legs seized up


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Has anyone got the matte python daffodil? What product do you use to treat the scales?

I've got a serious love hate relationship happening with them I just can't be dealing with exotics. If anyone can recommend an easy to use spray or something that conditions the matte python I'd be thankful otherwise they'll be on to a new home ASAP


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> It's 43 degrees in Sydney today. I don't know what's worse!



My feet would swell. Loubis wouldn't fit


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Dubai! It's so cold today I literally almost fell over my legs seized up



Bahahaha


----------



## poppyseed

Hey ladies,
I'm putting an outfit together for a wedding this summer ( I know it's a bit early, I'm a bit OCD like that)
Do you think wearing Meridian Strass CL with royal blue dress and gold accessories (belt,clutch, jewellery) is too much? Gold is the only colour I could come up with that goes well with the bright blue and the strass changing colours...


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> I don't deal well with extreme temperatures - hot or cold! Lol
> Where can I emigrate to that has relatively nice weather all year round..? AND has good access to Louboutins..



Anywhere but UK lol! It's freezing AND wet, I hate it!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Anywhere but UK lol! It's freezing AND wet, I hate it!



Don't forget snow, fog and helicopters hazards


----------



## poppyseed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Don't forget snow, fog and helicopters hazards



LOL! I think I need to think really hard to remember why I ever moved here...


----------



## mularice

poppyseed said:


> LOL! I think I need to think really hard to remember why I ever moved here...



Lol!
I mean I love London as a city but the weather is just so skitzo!
I agree that I can't go anywhere really hot because my legs and feet swell (it's so gross) and then I can't wear my Loubis!

But seriously, how awful was that helicopter crash?! I was saying to my BF I am glad I wasn't around at the time because knowing me, my reaction would be to stand and stare instead of run for cover!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> My feet would swell. Loubis wouldn't fit



Haha that's why I'm wearing my very roomy Pradas today


----------



## ayobeckah

I managed to get my hands on these today, I think they're yousra or something but they were $318 and they had these nice boots for 600


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Haha that's why I'm wearing my very roomy Pradas today



Bahahaha. I'm not kidding. I rocked piggy 120 tonight for maiden voyage and when I got into the car the heat on my feet instantly made them swell and start hurting


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> I managed to get my hands on these today, I think they're yousra or something but they were $318 and they had these nice boots for 600



So you got both?


----------



## ayobeckah

Christchrist said:
			
		

> So you got both?



As much as I wanted the red ones I'm not a huge fan of pony hair - I promised myself a red pair of Loubies would be my last so I don't want to end the voyage just yet -  I did however leave with my very first pair of YSL'S but I'm not sure if here is the place to post a pic, but whatever here it is


----------



## JessieG

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> As much as I wanted the red ones I'm not a huge fan of pony hair - I promised myself a red pair of Loubies would be my last so I don't want to end the voyage just yet -  I did however leave with my very first pair of YSL'S but I'm not sure if here is the place to post a pic, but whatever here it is



Love the crystals underneath...super cute. Good choice!


----------



## ayobeckah

JessieG said:


> Love the crystals underneath...super cute. Good choice!


thank you ! i got the louboutins at such a great price i figured why the hell not lol


----------



## JessieG

So....I'm considering the flo in canary yellow...anyone seen it irl...opinions would b grt! I will have to order online...thoughts pls...??


----------



## JessieG

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> thank you ! i got the louboutins at such a great price i figured why the hell not lol



Good on you....!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

JessieG said:
			
		

> So....I'm considering the flo in canary yellow...anyone seen it irl...opinions would b grt! I will have to order online...thoughts pls...??



I ordered a pair yesterday.  CC has a mode shot in her collection thread.


----------



## JessieG

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> I ordered a pair yesterday.  CC has a mode shot in her collection thread.



Yes...they do look good..trying to decide whether I need them or not...hmm?


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, anyone know whether the caraibas (not sure whether I got that right) turquoise/blue colour comes in any style other than a bianca? Love the colour but don't love bianca on me..


----------



## chilecorona

ayobeckah said:


> As much as I wanted the red ones I'm not a huge fan of pony hair - I promised myself a red pair of Loubies would be my last so I don't want to end the voyage just yet -  I did however leave with my very first pair of YSL'S but I'm not sure if here is the place to post a pic, but whatever here it is



I live for those!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I live for those!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ladies, anyone know whether the caraibas (not sure whether I got that right) turquoise/blue colour comes in any style other than a bianca? Love the colour but don't love bianca on me..



Bergdorf goodman had a strappy kind in the bright blueish you're talking about I'm not sure of the style name but they didn't have A platform like the bianca


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Yes...they do look good..trying to decide whether I need them or not...hmm?



I would say yes because I love mine. Ha


----------



## gymangel812

so close to getting a pair i've wanted to 2 years, seller agreed to the deal then backed out  now i think they sold them to someone else


----------



## ayobeckah

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> so close to getting a pair i've wanted to 2 years, seller agreed to the deal then backed out  now i think they sold them to someone else



Which ones? We can keep a lookout


----------



## chilecorona

General rant . . . I'm NEVER letting a pair of shoes get away from me again.  3 times I held off and lost out. One pair of CLs, one Valentino and one Alexandre Birman.  Now I scour the ends of the internet and have automatic search notifications on eBay. Ack. ullhair:


----------



## ayobeckah

chilecorona said:
			
		

> General rant . . . I'm NEVER letting a pair of shoes get away from me again.  3 times I held off and lost out. One pair of CLs, one Valentino and one Alexandre Birman.  Now I scour the ends of the internet and have automatic search notifications on eBay. Ack. ullhair:



I feel your pain girl, we all learn that lesson one way or another


----------



## MegsVC

chilecorona said:
			
		

> General rant . . . I'm NEVER letting a pair of shoes get away from me again.  3 times I held off and lost out. One pair of CLs, one Valentino and one Alexandre Birman.  Now I scour the ends of the internet and have automatic search notifications on eBay. Ack. ullhair:



I feel your pain too.
Someone just posted my ULTIMATE HG shoe in the authenticate this thread, they're the size I'd need and I'm dyyyying. I can not buy anymore shoes until summer at least, but I'm considering selling a kidney for these... Any takers?? 
Seeing a picture of these exact shoes a few years ago is what made me fall head over heels for Louboutins and started my obsession to own a few pairs. 

Whyyy did they have to pop up now...  frick!


----------



## Christchrist

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> so close to getting a pair i've wanted to 2 years, seller agreed to the deal then backed out  now i think they sold them to someone else



That stinks. I hate when that happens


----------



## skislope15

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the matte python daffodil? What product do you use to treat the scales?
> 
> I've got a serious love hate relationship happening with them I just can't be dealing with exotics. If anyone can recommend an easy to use spray or something that conditions the matte python I'd be thankful otherwise they'll be on to a new home ASAP



Meltonian works great on python, I've used it on 5 different pairs now and it not only protects them it it also stops them from drying out. There's a spray you use and if there really dried out I use the cream. They sell it on amazon and eBay, there's an entire thread on here about it


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Ladies, anyone know whether the caraibas (not sure whether I got that right) turquoise/blue colour comes in any style other than a bianca? Love the colour but don't love bianca on me..



I think they came in Ron Rons but don't quote me on that


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> I ordered a pair yesterday.  CC has a mode shot in her collection thread.



Please let me know how they feel in terms of comfort.  I'm contemplating them as well.



JessieG said:


> Yes...they do look good..trying to decide whether I need them or not...hmm?



You do


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> Please let me know how they feel in terms of comfort.  I'm contemplating them as well.
> 
> You do



I don't need extra encouragement miss hv (but I like it....!!) haven't pulled the trigger...still thinking about it...checked to make sure they were still available...
Ps... CC says they're super comfy. I think they're her fave style. Maybe you should get them and tell me what you think...?


----------



## chilecorona

MegsVC said:


> I feel your pain too.
> Someone just posted my ULTIMATE HG shoe in the authenticate this thread, they're the size I'd need and I'm dyyyying. I can not buy anymore shoes until summer at least, but I'm considering selling a kidney for these... Any takers??
> Seeing a picture of these exact shoes a few years ago is what made me fall head over heels for Louboutins and started my obsession to own a few pairs.
> 
> Whyyy did they have to pop up now...  frick!



Oh that's terrible! I had to sit out this sale season, but if my UHG pops up I gotta snap them up!


----------



## chilecorona

gymangel812 said:


> so close to getting a pair i've wanted to 2 years, seller agreed to the deal then backed out  now i think they sold them to someone else



Yes what style/size?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> I don't need extra encouragement miss hv (but I like it....!!) haven't pulled the trigger...still thinking about it...checked to make sure they were still available...
> Ps... CC says they're super comfy. I think they're her fave style. Maybe you should get them and tell me what you think...?



Get them! Lol


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> I don't need extra encouragement miss hv (but I like it....!!) haven't pulled the trigger...still thinking about it...checked to make sure they were still available...
> Ps... CC says they're super comfy. I think they're her fave style. Maybe you should get them and tell me what you think...?



I've already exceeded my CL quota for the month AND next month's hahaha.  This "one pair per month" is pretty painful.  Where would you be getting them from?

Do you know if the boutique or DJs has them?  I'd love to try them on


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> I've already exceeded my CL quota for the month AND next month's hahaha.  This "one pair per month" is pretty painful.  Where would you be getting them from?
> 
> Do you know if the boutique or DJs has them?  I'd love to try them on



NAP....where else..?

An thinking might wait for the yellow spikes..I love them. R they different enough?


----------



## samina

It's sooo cold in London and I'm wanting gold glitter peep toe with closed back.. Can only find multiglitter no prive


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> It's sooo cold in London and I'm wanting gold glitter peep toe with closed back.. Can only find multiglitter no prive



That glitter is hard to find


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> So....I'm considering the flo in canary yellow...anyone seen it irl...opinions would b grt! I will have to order online...thoughts pls...??


I saw it online and love the Canary Yellow.  Just can't justify buying a color I probably would hardly ever wear though!  I hear its very pretty IRL.  Go for it!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> NAP....where else..?
> 
> An thinking might wait for the yellow spikes..I love them. R they different enough?



The pigalle 100 spike?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Ladies, anyone know whether the caraibas (not sure whether I got that right) turquoise/blue colour comes in any style other than a bianca? Love the colour but don't love bianca on me..



I got them in Decollette 554 watersnake lucido.  Saw them in the AD style too in the boutique over here.

Gorgeous!  Love the color!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> I feel your pain too.
> Someone just posted my ULTIMATE HG shoe in the authenticate this thread, they're the size I'd need and I'm dyyyying. I can not buy anymore shoes until summer at least, but I'm considering selling a kidney for these... Any takers??
> Seeing a picture of these exact shoes a few years ago is what made me fall head over heels for Louboutins and started my obsession to own a few pairs.
> 
> Whyyy did they have to pop up now...  frick!


Do you have a 2nd hand brand store that would buy things off of you?  I let go quite a few of my designer bags I never use, such as my Louis Vuittons and Balenciagas in order to not break my bank.  It sure did afford me some CLs I wanted hehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Please let me know how they feel in terms of comfort.  I'm contemplating them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You do


The Flo is very comfy.  Surprisingly for a 120 with no platform.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> NAP....where else..?
> 
> An thinking might wait for the yellow spikes..I love them. R they different enough?


I want the canary too badly.  I am really trying hard to hold back.  Like I said in the earlier post, I keep telling myself Im not sure how much wear I would get out of them.  A nude color shoe is enough, a nude is enough, a nude is enough...  like a mantra.  Bbbbuuuttttt I want em!!!  Hahaha!!!

I have other shoes I am eyeing so that is also helping me from behaving.  Oh I wish I could buy everything that is out there, ARGH!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I got them in Decollette 554 watersnake lucido.  Saw them in the AD style too in the boutique over here.
> 
> Gorgeous!  Love the color!



Wow these are perfection!


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That glitter is hard to find



I know  still looking


----------



## samina

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ladies, anyone know whether the caraibas (not sure whether I got that right) turquoise/blue colour comes in any style other than a bianca? Love the colour but don't love bianca on me..



I saw them in simples style patent in motcomb st, London


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The Flo is very comfy.  Surprisingly for a 120 with no platform.



Oooh really?  That was my apprehension actually.  120 with no platform.  Brings back nightmares of Pigalle 120s which were hell on my feet.

I'm contemplating the Flo in black patent for everyday (in summer) work heels


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh really?  That was my apprehension actually.  120 with no platform.  Brings back nightmares of Pigalle 120s which were hell on my feet.
> 
> I'm contemplating the Flo in black patent for everyday (in summer) work heels


Go for it!  I got the black.  Surprisingly comfy!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Go for it!  I got the black.  Surprisingly comfy!



Yes!!!! It's amazing. Listen to Helen she is a pro


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yes!!!! It's amazing. Listen to Helen she is a pro


Well, CC is a pro as well


----------



## loubi_love

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh really?  That was my apprehension actually.  120 with no platform.  Brings back nightmares of Pigalle 120s which were hell on my feet.
> 
> I'm contemplating the Flo in black patent for everyday (in summer) work heels



I was JUST about to click purchase of some glittery Pigalle 120s (without ever trying them on).  I didn't know they were THAT bad. Oh my gosh I'm so glad I read that..I can take uncomfortable, but not "hell of my feet" uncomfortable.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

loubi_love said:
			
		

> I was JUST about to click purchase of some glittery Pigalle 120s (without ever trying them on).  I didn't know they were THAT bad. Oh my gosh I'm so glad I read that..I can take uncomfortable, but not "hell of my feet" uncomfortable.



Yea they are a nightmare! Although so pretty. :sigh:


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:
			
		

> I was JUST about to click purchase of some glittery Pigalle 120s (without ever trying them on).  I didn't know they were THAT bad. Oh my gosh I'm so glad I read that..I can take uncomfortable, but not "hell of my feet" uncomfortable.



While I'll admit that they are not the most comfortable, I for one love my Pigalle 120s. By far the sexist shoe I own and well worth the discomfort, IMO.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> While I'll admit that they are not the most comfortable, I for one love my Pigalle 120s. By far the sexist shoe I own and well worth the discomfort, IMO.


I agree 100000%. But, they are def a pair of CLs that proper fit is a must (more so than with any other heel). My black nappa spikes are def one of my favorite CLs I own!


----------



## loubi_love

wannaprada said:


> While I'll admit that they are not the most comfortable, I for one love my Pigalle 120s. By far the sexist shoe I own and well worth the discomfort, IMO.



Now I am so torn...going to sleep on it. Will post a pic if I decide to purchase


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Now I am so torn...going to sleep on it. Will post a pic if I decide to purchase



I don't find them uncomfortable but I don't work in them. I wear them to dinner etc


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Do you have a 2nd hand brand store that would buy things off of you?  I let go quite a few of my designer bags I never use, such as my Louis Vuittons and Balenciagas in order to not break my bank.  It sure did afford me some CLs I wanted hehe



I wish  I've never gotten in to designer fashion up until I got addicted to Loubies, they were my first 'designer label' purchases. 
When I was younger I spent all my money on my horseback riding stuff, so I have several thousands worth of leather goods, just not shoes/bags lol. And I can't bring myself to sell that stuff yet..
I only have some coach/dooney bags and that's about it, and even if I sold my entire collection it still wouldn't get me my UHG shoes. 
 I also live in a small city that doesn't have anywhere to buy designer labels, and no one here appreciates fashion. 

I'll just have to keep my eye out on eBay for them to pop up again, and in the mean time figure out what to go back to school for, so I can buy myself a whole closet full 

On another note, I wore my filo's out last night for drinks. I saw two girls wearing fake Louboutin's, and it made me so sad. It completely cheapens the brand... And everything about these girls looked cheap. Yuck.

You can't go anywhere in this city without seen badly done fakes. Louboutins, Chanel's, LVs.


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I quit that sucky job at the end of October, so my fractured foot is finally almost healed. I've been cheating on CL a lot lately, buying shoes that don't kill my foot. Plus, 3 trips to Canada and 2 to Florida have kept me too busy to go on a CL hunt. At the moment I am in the mood to upgrade some of our major appliances, so I think I will probably live vicariously through all of you for a little while.

Beagly, congrats on raising two kids with brains and drive.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Batty- glad your foot is almost healed! Living in the north right now (and getting a blizzard currently), I am going to live vicariously through you and think about Florida  Wishing I was bathing in the sun!

Also- FYI ladies....gilt has CL's on sale starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Go for it!  I got the black.  Surprisingly comfy!





Christchrist said:


> Yes!!!! It's amazing. Listen to Helen she is a pro



You have sold me ladies.  Did you both take them TTS?  And any idea which stores/boutiques have them?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

loubi_love said:


> I was JUST about to click purchase of some glittery Pigalle 120s (without ever trying them on).  I didn't know they were THAT bad. Oh my gosh I'm so glad I read that..I can take uncomfortable, but not "hell of my feet" uncomfortable.



I suggest at least trying them on before committing to buying them if you can.  Apart from not being uncomfortable, I couldn't walk in them.  They were too narrow and long for my foot, so the ball off my foot went spilling over the sides but there was a 1cm gap at the back


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> You have sold me ladies.  Did you both take them TTS?  And any idea which stores/boutiques have them?


TTS.  US6.5 so got a 36.5.

As for boutiques, Horatio (Baby Pink) and Saks (Black and Nude kid).


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> You have sold me ladies.  Did you both take them TTS?  And any idea which stores/boutiques have them?



I got 1/2 down from tts. I'm the same size in Bianca as flo. 39 Bianca python. 39 flo. 39 Maggie.  I have funky feet though lol


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I got 1/2 down from tts. I'm the same size in Bianca as flo. 39 Bianca python. 39 flo. 39 Maggie.  I have funky feet though lol



Oh no conflicting recommendations!  Will have to wait for the Sydney boutique to get them in so I can try them on


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh no conflicting recommendations!  Will have to wait for the Sydney boutique to get them in so I can try them on



Are they getting them? I have thin heels. I'm a weirdo. Get the size you take in Bianca. Listen to HOT. She knows her stuff.  I'm interested in what others take in the shoe. I'm all over the place with CL sizing


----------



## mrsmadz902

If it helps, my 120 Pigalles are 36 while my  Dugueclina booty are 35.5 an amazing comfortable! . Think it has everything to do with the Pigalles being patent leather whereas my booties are incredible lamb skin?  Sooo buttery...

Happy shopping!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

My canary flo came today. I took a 38. Tts. Fit perfectly!! Also new declic in bleu took a 38. Fit
like a dream!! I think they r my new favorite style.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> My canary flo came today. I took a 38. Tts. Fit perfectly!! Also new declic in bleu took a 38. Fit
> like a dream!! I think they r my new favorite style.



How comfy? I am so close to pulling the trigger on them. Mod pics?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh no conflicting recommendations!  Will have to wait for the Sydney boutique to get them in so I can try them on


hermosa

CC and my size recommendation might not be different.  It may simply be a difference in what we describe as TTS.

CC says her Flo is the same size as her Bianca.  Same here.  My Flo is 36.5 as well as Bianca.  My Bianca Python is 37 as well as Maggies.  I just say TTS=30+US6.5=36.5

Ladies, if my concept of a TTS is wrong in the Forum, please kindly educate me please! 
Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> hermosa
> 
> CC and my size recommendation might not be different.  It may simply be a difference in what we describe as TTS.
> 
> CC says her Flo is the same size as her Bianca.  Same here.  My Flo is 36.5 as well as Bianca.  My Bianca Python is 37 as well as Maggies.  I just say TTS=30+US6.5=36.5
> 
> Ladies, if my concept of a TTS is wrong in the Forum, please kindly educate me please!
> Thank you!



Hmm well I take my Bianca half a size down from my TTS  I guess I better wait for them to come to Australia so I can try them on!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hmm well I take my Bianca half a size down from my TTS  I guess I better wait for them to come to Australia so I can try them on!


Actually I have a kid Bianca that is half size down (36) from my Flos.  The patent is 36.5 and python roma is 37 since that was the only size available at the time.

Have very tiny heels so get heel slippage on all of them, ugh!

Yes trying them on is the best!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> My canary flo came today. I took a 38. Tts. Fit perfectly!! Also new declic in bleu took a 38. Fit
> like a dream!! I think they r my new favorite style.



Congrats! It's a stunning shoe. Love love


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hmm well I take my Bianca half a size down from my TTS  I guess I better wait for them to come to Australia so I can try them on!



I vote you take the same size as Bianca. If you have no slippage with Bianca get that size in flo


----------



## samanthatyy

Hi all CL lovers! I'm going to purchase a pair of CL pumps on net-a-porter, I'm eyeing on the Pigalle 100mm in Nude Patent Leather. Any CL lovers owning this Pigalle 100 can advise me are they comfortable to be walked in? Since it's pointy toe design, I'm afraid that this pair of pumps can't even last for few hours walking around? Hope anyone can advise me on this, as this is going to be my first pair of CL pumps, I'm quite skeptical on patent leather shoes as I had bad experience with Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather flats. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## texas87

samanthatyy said:


> Hi all CL lovers! I'm going to purchase a pair of CL pumps on net-a-porter, I'm eyeing on the Pigalle 100mm in Nude Patent Leather. Any CL lovers owning this Pigalle 100 can advise me are they comfortable to be walked in? Since it's pointy toe design, I'm afraid that this pair of pumps can't even last for few hours walking around? Hope anyone can advise me on this, as this is going to be my first pair of CL pumps, I'm quite skeptical on patent leather shoes as I had bad experience with Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather flats. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2032782



I have pigalle platos 120mm which is the same as a pigalle 100 and they are very comfy at least for me. The pitch is nothing and I can walk in them for a while. HTH!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samanthatyy said:


> Hi all CL lovers! I'm going to purchase a pair of CL pumps on net-a-porter, I'm eyeing on the Pigalle 100mm in Nude Patent Leather. Any CL lovers owning this Pigalle 100 can advise me are they comfortable to be walked in? Since it's pointy toe design, I'm afraid that this pair of pumps can't even last for few hours walking around? Hope anyone can advise me on this, as this is going to be my first pair of CL pumps, I'm quite skeptical on patent leather shoes as I had bad experience with Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather flats. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2032782


I run around all over town having meetings in these shoes for over 8 hours no problem!


----------



## orangepeels48

Hi guys, I'm thinking about purchasing a pair of Rolando 120's. Can anyone give me tips on the comfort of them? I'm hoping the toebox isn't too small. Any advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

samanthatyy said:


> Hi all CL lovers! I'm going to purchase a pair of CL pumps on net-a-porter, I'm eyeing on the Pigalle 100mm in Nude Patent Leather. Any CL lovers owning this Pigalle 100 can advise me are they comfortable to be walked in? Since it's pointy toe design, I'm afraid that this pair of pumps can't even last for few hours walking around? Hope anyone can advise me on this, as this is going to be my first pair of CL pumps, I'm quite skeptical on patent leather shoes as I had bad experience with Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather flats. Thank you so much in advance!



My toes get crushed a bit in these because of the pointed toe.  But they will stretch out a bit, especially if they're worn reasonably frequently.  Ferragamo patent flats are notoriously painful - I'm still trying to break mine in and it's been a year!


----------



## samanthatyy

texas87 said:


> I have pigalle platos 120mm which is the same as a pigalle 100 and they are very comfy at least for me. The pitch is nothing and I can walk in them for a while. HTH!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I run around all over town having meetings in these shoes for over 8 hours no problem!





hermosa_vogue said:


> My toes get crushed a bit in these because of the pointed toe.  But they will stretch out a bit, especially if they're worn reasonably frequently.  Ferragamo patent flats are notoriously painful - I'm still trying to break mine in and it's been a year!


Thank you so much for the input ladies~! 

Pigalle 100mm should be an easy height for most of us, I saw the 85mm Pigalle in black too but this would be my first pair of CL, I'm thinking getting nude pumps would be easier to go with most of the outfits and it's nice contrast colour between the nude patent & the red sole!  I do have 1 more question though, I'm usually wearing size 35, should I go half size up which is 35.5 or should I go TTS? 

@hermosa_vogue, I gave up trying on my SF flats as they are really causing so much pain to my feet. I would stop buying SF and should invest in good CL instead, even though I still love Chanel footwear so so much.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

samanthatyy said:


> Thank you so much for the input ladies~!
> 
> Pigalle 100mm should be an easy height for most of us, I saw the 85mm Pigalle in black too but this would be my first pair of CL, I'm thinking getting nude pumps would be easier to go with most of the outfits and it's nice contrast colour between the nude patent & the red sole!  I do have 1 more question though, I'm usually wearing size 35, should I go half size up which is 35.5 or should I go TTS?
> 
> @hermosa_vogue, I gave up trying on my SF flats as they are really causing so much pain to my feet. I would stop buying SF and should invest in good CL instead, even though I still love Chanel footwear so so much.



Are you normally a 35 in CL? Because for these I went down 1/2 size. I'm normally a 35.5 and I take 35 in Pigalle 100


----------



## samanthatyy

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Are you normally a 35 in CL? Because for these I went down 1/2 size. I'm normally a 35.5 and I take 35 in Pigalle 100



I remember trying a pair of Very Prive in the CL boutique here in SG but I forgot what was the size I tried. Should I walk in to the local boutique here and try on the sizes first before placing the order on net-a-porter?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samanthatyy said:


> I remember trying a pair of Very Prive in the CL boutique here in SG but I forgot what was the size I tried. Should I walk in to the local boutique here and try on the sizes first before placing the order on net-a-porter?


I am a US6.5 and my piggy100s are a 37.
Yes do try on a few pairs and let us know the style and size that fit you and we would be able to give you a better indication.  My VP and Bianca is half a size down from my piggy 100s.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

samanthatyy said:


> I remember trying a pair of Very Prive in the CL boutique here in SG but I forgot what was the size I tried. Should I walk in to the local boutique here and try on the sizes first before placing the order on net-a-porter?



If you can, I would highly recommend it.  You can see just by this forum that different styles fit different people differently.  I take Pigalle 100s half a size down whereas HelenOfTroy takes them half a size up.


----------



## samanthatyy

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I am a US6.5 and my piggy100s are a 37.
> Yes do try on a few pairs and let us know the style and size that fit you and we would be able to give you a better indication.  My VP and Bianca is half a size down from my piggy 100s.






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> If you can, I would highly recommend it.  You can see just by this forum that different styles fit different people differently.  I take Pigalle 100s half a size down whereas HelenOfTroy takes them half a size up.



Thanks ladies!! I would drop by the boutique this week to have a try on the Pigalle.


----------



## texas87

samanthatyy said:


> Thank you so much for the input ladies~!
> 
> Pigalle 100mm should be an easy height for most of us, I saw the 85mm Pigalle in black too but this would be my first pair of CL, I'm thinking getting nude pumps would be easier to go with most of the outfits and it's nice contrast colour between the nude patent & the red sole!  I do have 1 more question though, I'm usually wearing size 35, should I go half size up which is 35.5 or should I go TTS?
> 
> @hermosa_vogue, I gave up trying on my SF flats as they are really causing so much pain to my feet. I would stop buying SF and should invest in good CL instead, even though I still love Chanel footwear so so much.



Samantha,
I went TTS in my PPs and Pigalle 100 is normally TTS or 1/2 down. Definitely do not go up!


----------



## samanthatyy

texas87 said:


> Samantha,
> I went TTS in my PPs and Pigalle 100 is normally TTS or 1/2 down. Definitely do not go up!


noted! What is PP btw? HAHAHA sorry i'm still noob in CL


----------



## crystalhowlett

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> noted! What is PP btw? HAHAHA sorry i'm still noob in CL



Pigalle Plato ; ) 

It's awesome if u r nervous about a pigalle 120 the Plato is a wonderful choice.


----------



## samanthatyy

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato ; )
> 
> It's awesome if u r nervous about a pigalle 120 the Plato is a wonderful choice.



Thanks babe! Will keep a look out on PP and Pigalle, I kinda like the New Simple too, very cute almond toe design. I wish NAP would have new stock of CL on their web site soon.


----------



## crystalhowlett

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> Thanks babe! Will keep a look out on PP and Pigalle, I kinda like the New Simple too, very cute almond toe design. I wish NAP would have new stock of CL on their web site soon.



Oh NS r very comfortable n all around great heel as well.  All 3 r keepers.


----------



## mularice

Aghhh now I realise why I like TPF. On another forum I mentioned I saw another girl members tumblr which has a picture of shoes with red nail varnish on the bottom. I said it made me feel ill.

She came at me saying I'm a stuck up *****. Now, I fully admit I am sort of but really, defensive much?

I feel like people are so bitter and love to hate.

I'm glad I don't have to defend my choices on how I spend my money.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Aghhh now I realise why I like TPF. On another forum I mentioned I saw another girl members tumblr which has a picture of shoes with red nail varnish on the bottom. I said it made me feel ill.
> 
> She came at me saying I'm a stuck up *****. Now, I fully admit I am sort of but really, defensive much?
> 
> I feel like people are so bitter and love to hate.
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to defend my choices on how I spend my money.



Holy crap! That would make ms sick too. If you can't afford it don't be a poser. So classless. 
That girl was a ||*|*£~'s for saying that to you


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Holy crap! That would make ms sick too. If you can't afford it don't be a poser. So classless.
> That girl was a ||*|*£~'s for saying that to you



Indeed! She also said something about how I use my parents money to buy my CLs implying that it would make my point invalid.

SMH, my parents don't need to give me money to buy my shoes, I can afford them myself lol

Then she was like, stripping isn't a real job (long story about how that came into play). Now firstly, I'm not a stripper and secondly if it pays the rent stripping IS a job and it takes damn good muscle tone to be a good one.

I replied sarcastically about how I actually make good money stripping if i can afford £800 shoes and she seems to take it seriously. I was like dumbfounded at how moronic someone could be.

I think she was just annoyed that I noticed the nail varnished red bottoms and also because its a male dominated forum and she wants to remain in the spotlight and "Queen Bee".

Why do people take the Internet so seriously?


----------



## chilecorona

mularice said:


> Indeed! She also said something about how I use my parents money to buy my CLs implying that it would make my point invalid.
> 
> SMH, my parents don't need to give me money to buy my shoes, I can afford them myself lol
> 
> Then she was like, stripping isn't a real job (long story about how that came into play). Now firstly, I'm not a stripper and secondly if it pays the rent stripping IS a job and it takes damn good muscle tone to be a good one.
> 
> I replied sarcastically about how I actually make good money stripping if i can afford £800 shoes and she seems to take it seriously. I was like dumbfounded at how moronic someone could be.
> 
> I think she was just annoyed that I noticed the nail varnished red bottoms and also because its a male dominated forum and she wants to remain in the spotlight and "Queen Bee".
> 
> Why do people take the Internet so seriously?



Wow. I dont get it though. I wouldn't slap a Chanel sticker on some pumps or masking tape Burberry novacheck on a tote. :weird: I mean why?! New-to-me CLs are not THAT expensive.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Indeed! She also said something about how I use my parents money to buy my CLs implying that it would make my point invalid.
> 
> SMH, my parents don't need to give me money to buy my shoes, I can afford them myself lol
> 
> Then she was like, stripping isn't a real job (long story about how that came into play). Now firstly, I'm not a stripper and secondly if it pays the rent stripping IS a job and it takes damn good muscle tone to be a good one.
> 
> I replied sarcastically about how I actually make good money stripping if i can afford £800 shoes and she seems to take it seriously. I was like dumbfounded at how moronic someone could be.
> 
> I think she was just annoyed that I noticed the nail varnished red bottoms and also because its a male dominated forum and she wants to remain in the spotlight and "Queen Bee".
> 
> Why do people take the Internet so seriously?



I swear its how some people live. It's very weird and sad. That's her world. How sad.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Wow. I dont get it though. I wouldn't slap a Chanel sticker on some pumps or masking tape Burberry novacheck on a tote. :weird: I mean why?! New-to-me CLs are not THAT expensive.



Right! Some people live in shoe dazzle lol


----------



## mularice

chilecorona said:


> Wow. I dont get it though. I wouldn't slap a Chanel sticker on some pumps or masking tape Burberry novacheck on a tote. :weird: I mean why?! New-to-me CLs are not THAT expensive.



Exactly. She said she wore them for one night and what's the big deal. I said I just don't agree with fakes, if you can't afford it don't pretend you can. It's insulting.

 Compared it to how the guys on the forum feel about collectible expensive sneakers. I said that Yeezy'a are often faked and for those that love the shoe it's insulting when people rip them off and pretend like they got them. I think I made my point though.


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Aghhh now I realise why I like TPF. On another forum I mentioned I saw another girl members tumblr which has a picture of shoes with red nail varnish on the bottom. I said it made me feel ill.
> 
> She came at me saying I'm a stuck up *****. Now, I fully admit I am sort of but really, defensive much?
> 
> I feel like people are so bitter and love to hate.
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to defend my choices on how I spend my money.



Aww hugs - this is why I stick to Tpf the ladies are soo much nicer and don't do fake..


----------



## AquaBelle

Christchrist said:


> Holy crap! That would make ms sick too. If you can't afford it don't be a poser. So classless.
> That girl was a ||*|*£~'s for saying that to you



I completely agree, but what i hate the most is people who don't own up that they are fake.. i was at a hotel this weekend with some family for a birthday and one lady i know she was wearing fakes and she saw my CL MBB and said how much she loved them but without me even saying anything about her shoes she said oh but mine cost a bomb you know what it's like.. the bad thing was i couldn't tell her they were fake and she's quite catty so i avoided it and just nodded my head because she's married to a good friend.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I sometimes call people out on instagram. 

One girl's response was she works at Saks and that Louboutins absolutely DO come with a plastic authenticity card and that she knows because she sells them to her clients like that..................


----------



## Christchrist

AquaBelle said:


> I completely agree, but what i hate the most is people who don't own up that they are fake.. i was at a hotel this weekend with some family for a birthday and one lady i know she was wearing fakes and she saw my CL MBB and said how much she loved them but without me even saying anything about her shoes she said oh but mine cost a bomb you know what it's like.. the bad thing was i couldn't tell her they were fake and she's quite catty so i avoided it and just nodded my head because she's married to a good friend.


So disgusting. Have some respect for yourself. I can't stand people that think fake is ok. It's robbery 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I sometimes call people out on instagram.
> 
> One girl's response was she works at Saks and that Louboutins absolutely DO come with a plastic authenticity card and that she knows because she sells them to her clients like that..................



What! That's crazy


----------



## AquaBelle

it's so depressing every time i go shopping on the high street theres SO MANY copy's i refuse to buy high street shoes because they're not original they stole great ideas and made some tacky shoes. 

But tomorrow i'll be visiting selfridges my sa told me the new styles are in its exciting


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I sometimes call people out on instagram.
> 
> One girl's response was she works at Saks and that Louboutins absolutely DO come with a plastic authenticity card and that she knows because she sells them to her clients like that..................





lol i did that once on the Louboutinista thing....and she was like she got them from the FL boutique. i was like yeah you got them from there and im Jesus...bish please


----------



## mularice

AEGIS said:


> lol i did that once on the Louboutinista thing....and she was like she got them from the FL boutique. i was like yeah you got them from there and im Jesus...bish please



LOL.

Talking of Instagram I hate it when people take my pictures as pretend that it was theirs!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> lol i did that once on the Louboutinista thing....and she was like she got them from the FL boutique. i was like yeah you got them from there and im Jesus...bish please



Lol, I remember that like it was yesterday! People are STILL on her like she is JLo or some ish! A mess!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> lol i did that once on the Louboutinista thing....and she was like she got them from the FL boutique. i was like yeah you got them from there and im Jesus...bish please



Hahaha you almost want to say, don't you know who I am? I know my sh!t.


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, can anyone confirm is these Piggies on NAP are the Rose Matador?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/331070

Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, can anyone confirm is these Piggies on NAP are the Rose Matador?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/331070
> 
> Thank you!



Yes they are


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Yes they are



Well WOOHOO then!

What is the pink like IRL?


----------



## PursePrincess24

ugh I'm having sellers remorse!! dont want to let them go but they need to be shipped :/ any words of encouragement? lol


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Well WOOHOO then!
> 
> What is the pink like IRL?



It's like a rich Barbie pink


----------



## Christchrist

PursePrincess24 said:


> ugh I'm having sellers remorse!! dont want to let them go but they need to be shipped :/ any words of encouragement? lol



Oh no. Why? What did you sell?


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> It's like a rich Barbie pink
> 
> View attachment 2040676



Oh thank you for the pic CC!! I hope the colour has a bit of edge to it as I'm not normally into standard pink, but this year I decided to get something in one of the fluo colours...not sure if I would have prefered the flame or rose paris...


----------



## PursePrincess24

Christchrist said:


> Oh no. Why? What did you sell?



My simples in amethyste :/ I got them months ago and havent worn them yet and I just feel like I'm not going to wear them. I think the metallic throws me off. And I def could use the $ for other shoes or a new bag or my debt lol i know its the "practical" thing to do but still..  i dont wanna let gooo!


----------



## poppyseed

PursePrincess24 said:


> My simples in amethyste :/ I got them months ago and havent worn them yet and I just feel like I'm not going to wear them. I think the metallic throws me off. And I def could use the $ for other shoes or a new bag or my debt lol i know its the "practical" thing to do but still..  i dont wanna let gooo!



I know how you feel, just sold my pailette VPs due to overload of similar colour shoes in my collection and the fact that I bought nude glitter Balotas. I didn't wear the VPs enough and although it hurt letting them go, I'm glad cause I have the Balotas that I will wear a LOT!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Oh thank you for the pic CC!! I hope the colour has a bit of edge to it as I'm not normally into standard pink, but this year I decided to get something in one of the fluo colours...not sure if I would have prefered the flame or rose paris...



The flame is more orangy. The rose Paris is very pretty also. It's more neon than the matador . That's on my radar. Here is the flame and rose matador together 
I added the cameo rose also for color difference. Hope this helps 
The orange on the bottom left near my red vp is more true color of the flame. It's photos weird


----------



## Christchrist

PursePrincess24 said:


> My simples in amethyste :/ I got them months ago and havent worn them yet and I just feel like I'm not going to wear them. I think the metallic throws me off. And I def could use the $ for other shoes or a new bag or my debt lol i know its the "practical" thing to do but still..  i dont wanna let gooo!



Well if you don't think you're gonna wear them you made the right choice.  It's always hard to part. Sometimes it has to be done


----------



## PursePrincess24

Christchrist said:


> Well if you don't think you're gonna wear them you made the right choice.  It's always hard to part. Sometimes it has to be done



your right, it wasnt as hard departing as i thought. its all good. hopefully karma will be on my side and i'll find something even better


----------



## PursePrincess24

poppyseed said:


> I know how you feel, just sold my pailette VPs due to overload of similar colour shoes in my collection and the fact that I bought nude glitter Balotas. I didn't wear the VPs enough and although it hurt letting them go, I'm glad cause I have the Balotas that I will wear a LOT!!




yup i just feel that if I havent worn them by now and I got them months ago then they're probably not worth keeping and I should put the $ towards something else more valuable to me.


----------



## DezinrDiva

I am so excited.  I have been to a couple of CL boutiques trying to find my first pair.  Size 42 is so impossible to find.  Would love to get shoes on sale but never happens in my size. I did place an order for the Zoulou .  Should be in store to try on tomorrow.  So excited!  What should I expect with the fit?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> lol i did that once on the Louboutinista thing....and she was like she got them from the FL boutique. i was like yeah you got them from there and im Jesus...bish please



 The ghost is up.. bow out with dignity atleast


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> The flame is more orangy. The rose Paris is very pretty also. It's more neon than the matador . That's on my radar. Here is the flame and rose matador together
> I added the cameo rose also for color difference. Hope this helps
> The orange on the bottom left near my red vp is more true color of the flame. It's photos weird
> View attachment 2040726



Rose matador is pink perfection incarnate.. I havent wanted a pink shoe so bad since BP Biancas.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Rose matador is pink perfection incarnate.. I havent wanted a pink shoe so bad since BP Biancas.



Better jump on them girl


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Better jump on them girl



Can't find the 120s!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can't find the 120s!



What! What size?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> What! What size?



38.5 preferably! I don't do a lot of boutique shopping so have no hook ups!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> 38.5 preferably! I don't do a lot of boutique shopping so have no hook ups!



I'm on it


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it


----------



## beagly911

OMG, had the funniest thing happen today!!  I went to get my haircut with my usual lady, she loves my CL's and always looks forward to which ones I wear so I wore my new ones today (she's my size and is hoping I'll leave them to her in my will haha!!).  As I was finishing one of the other beauticians asked if I was wearing "red bottoms"; I said yes and she continued to ooh and ahh over them.  She couldn't get over that someone in Martinsburg actually had CL's!!  It's so funny when I wear them in my small little town and someone recognizes them as CL's and goes all crazy!


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OMG, had the funniest thing happen today!!  I went to get my haircut with my usual lady, she loves my CL's and always looks forward to which ones I wear so I wore my new ones today (she's my size and is hoping I'll leave them to her in my will haha!!).  As I was finishing one of the other beauticians asked if I was wearing "red bottoms"; I said yes and she continued to ooh and ahh over them.  She couldn't get over that someone in Martinsburg actually had CL's!!  It's so funny when I wear them in my small little town and someone recognizes them as CL's and goes all crazy!



 celebrity status r we!  Hot momma!!

  That's funny, my BFF says the average person wouldn't dream of spending that much on a shoe. Uh good thing! We need them all don't we


----------



## anniethecat

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can't find the 120s!




Try CL at the Palazzo in Vegas, I know they have them.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> OMG, had the funniest thing happen today!!  I went to get my haircut with my usual lady, she loves my CL's and always looks forward to which ones I wear so I wore my new ones today (she's my size and is hoping I'll leave them to her in my will haha!!).  As I was finishing one of the other beauticians asked if I was wearing "red bottoms"; I said yes and she continued to ooh and ahh over them.  She couldn't get over that someone in Martinsburg actually had CL's!!  It's so funny when I wear them in my small little town and someone recognizes them as CL's and goes all crazy!



Lol. She called then "red bottoms". You must be the best dressed there


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> celebrity status r we!  Hot momma!!
> 
> That's funny, my BFF says the average person wouldn't dream of spending that much on a shoe. Uh good thing! We need them all don't we





Christchrist said:


> Lol. She called then "red bottoms". You must be the best dressed there


It was so funny(in my mind) when she said red bottoms - part of me cringed and then laughed!!  

*crystal* I can't imagine most women here spending $100 on a pair of shoes...although I have met one tPF'er up here in WV!!!  I love that connection!!

*CC*There aren't a lot of CL's out here so having someone know what they are is amazing!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I'm on it



Honestly....you're the biggest sweetheart!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jessieg said:


> honestly....you're the biggest sweetheart!!


yes she is!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can't find the 120s!



Hope you find them! I got the 100 since I am trying to be buying relatively comfy CLs and love them! And I'm not even into pink


----------



## poppyseed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can't find the 120s!





beagly911 said:


> OMG, had the funniest thing happen today!!  I went to get my haircut with my usual lady, she loves my CL's and always looks forward to which ones I wear so I wore my new ones today (she's my size and is hoping I'll leave them to her in my will haha!!).  As I was finishing one of the other beauticians asked if I was wearing "red bottoms"; I said yes and she continued to ooh and ahh over them.  She couldn't get over that someone in Martinsburg actually had CL's!!  It's so funny when I wear them in my small little town and someone recognizes them as CL's and goes all crazy!



Haha, love it, especially since I think I live in a similar "CL unaware" place. I think I would be in a state of absolute shock if someone recognized my shoes and called them red bottoms


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Honestly....you're the biggest sweetheart!!



I have my moments.  This is a good one. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> yes she is!!!



No you are!


----------



## crystalhowlett

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Haha, love it, especially since I think I live in a similar "CL unaware" place. I think I would be in a state of absolute shock if someone recognized my shoes and called them red bottoms



I hate when people say that. Uueeggghhh. People here in Louisville Ky. refer to my pretties as red bottoms as well. Not a single store in the State sells Louboutins. Haven't seen a pair since 2010 black VP in a bar about 2pm. Hahaha. Think she went to a wedding or on her way. 
Sad I remember that.......


----------



## poppyseed

crystalhowlett said:


> I hate when people say that. Uueeggghhh. People here in Louisville Ky. refer to my pretties as red bottoms as well. Not a single store in the State sells Louboutins. Haven't seen a pair since 2010 black VP in a bar about 2pm. Hahaha. Think she went to a wedding or on her way.
> Sad I remember that.......



Not so sad, the one time I saw couple of girls wearing CLs was about 3 years ago in a bar. It was half way through the night on my hen do with slightly blurred vision so not sure if they weren't fakes but I will always remember


----------



## crystalhowlett

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Not so sad, the one time I saw couple of girls wearing CLs was about 3 years ago in a bar. It was half way through the night on my hen do with slightly blurred vision so not sure if they weren't fakes but I will always remember



Maybe it was Paris Hilton or fergie or Steve Madden. They used to have pink/red soles.  Hahaha!! Or Louboutin. Uuuuhhhhh Paris Hilton probably. A "couple" of Louboutins def blurred vision. LOL 

Well at least we bring a little color and style to these drab cities we live in. (With poppyseed and Beagly911)


----------



## karlajo

Christchrist said:


> Do you segregate your shoes in the closet? I do lol
> My naughty monkeys don't get to sit near the loubis bahahahahah




Hello, Ladies
First of all lol on the "naughty monkeys" comment.  
I segregate my shoes too.  Most of my shoes are Shoedazzle or JustFab and they go on the floor but my Loubies (Bianca, Decollette, and Decoltissimos) sit on their own shelf up high.  I mean what if my apartment flooded? The girls would be safe.


----------



## karlajo

Christchrist said:


> My piggys come tomorrow and I can't do mod shots . These feet are blistered.
> 
> But my bling buddy is working on my dryer and flat irons. Man I love her work
> 
> View attachment 1890801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890802
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890817




Love, love love the MAC brush


----------



## karlajo

CMP86 said:


> He was born with a cleft lip and palate. For 4 months we were going back and for to Seattle Children's hospital to do a dental appliance to help close the cleft. When we started in June 2011 his cleft was 2.5cm wide. When we finished the NAM after a couple setbacks of the tape tearing apart his cheeks his cleft was 1cm wide. He had his lip repair surgery on October 7th, 2011 and did awesome. Here is a before and after photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had his second surgery on April 26th, 2012, 4 days before his first birthday. It's been a long road but he is doing awesome and is getting so big and so much fun. We go in at the end of October for his 6 month post op appointment and to start speech therapy and also to have his hearing checked. He had temporary hearing loss due to fluid in his ears and had tubes put in when they did his palate repair.




Awww what a cutie.  Praying for a full recovery!!


----------



## karlajo

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hey Helen,
> 
> Sorry for getting off track in the "in transit" section. My LD python crystals are black. I want to say I got them about this time last year??? I hardly ever post my shoes (read: lazy). I do have a pic of these on my phone though. In person they are insanely shiny! That strap totally keeps me locked into these babies too.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new additions!



 omg those are gorgeous


----------



## karlajo

gfairenoughh said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I would share a set of paintings my boyfriend's sister had done for me!



Those are amazing!!!! She is super talented.


----------



## Christchrist

karlajo said:


> Hello, Ladies
> First of all lol on the "naughty monkeys" comment.
> I segregate my shoes too.  Most of my shoes are Shoedazzle or JustFab and they go on the floor but my Loubies (Bianca, Decollette, and Decoltissimos) sit on their own shelf up high.  I mean what if my apartment flooded? The girls would be safe.



Lol. Exactly!! I do like my naughty monkeys but not that much. Haha. My Louis now have their own home


----------



## Christchrist

karlajo said:


> Love, love love the MAC brush



We blings whatever I send her. It's wonderful


----------



## karlajo

chilecorona said:


> My favorite Burberry has blue jean transfer stains. Ugh. I've tried every cleaning suggestion the Burberry forum has.  It looks like I need a new bag for work.I  I think I'm over Burberry if the PVC is gonna do this.  Any suggestions? It need to be small-ish (I like hobos) and professional for work (courtroom). Thanks and I hope everyone is well as Thanksgiving approaches.



its not just PVC, my fabric Coach bags have the same issue.


----------



## karlajo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got them in Decollette 554 watersnake lucido.  Saw them in the AD style too in the boutique over here.
> 
> Gorgeous!  Love the color!



wait that means my patent leather CLs are most definitely NOT Decollettes.  Crap now i have to figure out what they are.


----------



## karlajo

mularice said:


> I don't deal well with extreme temperatures - hot or cold! Lol
> Where can I emigrate to that has relatively nice weather all year round..? AND has good access to Louboutins..



then Arizona is not the place for you. The summer is unbearable. I know i am a native.  if you would like to visit, March and October are lovely times to do just that.  We have a Barneys, a Saks, and if that doesnt work, go to Vegas, they have several places.  (6 hour drive)


----------



## karlajo

Christchrist said:


> Are they getting them? I have thin heels. I'm a weirdo. Get the size you take in Bianca. Listen to HOT. She knows her stuff.  I'm interested in what others take in the shoe. I'm all over the place with CL sizing



In my Decoltissimos, i wear a 41.5 
in my grey flannel Biancas, I wear a 42
In my now determined mystery CL I wear a 42


----------



## Christchrist

karlajo said:


> then Arizona is not the place for you. The summer is unbearable. I know i am a native.  if you would like to visit, March and October are lovely times to do just that.  We have a Barneys, a Saks, and if that doesnt work, go to Vegas, they have several places.  (6 hour drive)



I'm from Tucson . Where are you?


----------



## karlajo

Christchrist said:


> I'm from Tucson . Where are you?



North Phoenix


----------



## Christchrist

karlajo said:


> North Phoenix



I don't miss the traffic in phx. I do miss the food


----------



## Christchrist

I love them


----------



## MegsVC

Are the flo's going to be a part of his classic collection? I'm dying over them, they're so gorgeous and I think once my ban is over I need them in black or nude (or both) and I'm hoping I'll be able to find them still in my size around my birthday in the summer...


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Are the flo's going to be a part of his classic collection? I'm dying over them, they're so gorgeous and I think once my ban is over I need them in black or nude (or both) and I'm hoping I'll be able to find them still in my size around my birthday in the summer...



I hope so. It's one of my favs. Nude and black are at Saks


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, the décolleté polka-dot water snake...has anyone seen it irl....thoughts? Anyone have pics? Considering ordering it online but I can't return.

I'm pretty sure décolleté fits like pigalle right..?


----------



## mrl1005

JessieG said:


> Ladies, the décolleté polka-dot water snake...has anyone seen it irl....thoughts? Anyone have pics? Considering ordering it online but I can't return.
> 
> I'm pretty sure décolleté fits like pigalle right..?



Haven't seen the décolleté in real life, but I've tried on the patent decollete 554 (the super point décolleté...I may be wrong w the number though lol) and it fit the same as my piggy 100 size.


----------



## JessieG

mrl1005 said:


> Haven't seen the décolleté in real life, but I've tried on the patent decollete 554 (the super point décolleté...I may be wrong w the number though lol) and it fit the same as my piggy 100 size.



Thanks


----------



## DezinrDiva

Christchrist said:


> I love them
> 
> View attachment 2056074



Ditto...they are fierce!


----------



## poppyseed

Oh I'm in need of a rant! I really wish some of these hateful people would do one
My arrogant witch colleague trying to put me down when I was discussing a bag that I sold with my friend, all pleased with myself getting some cash towards another purchase...but of course my Miu Miu bag that came from Hong Kong MM boutique must be a fake since although she has no idea of high end stuff, being italian she would know right! Honestly I thought *****ing like this ended with hig school...


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I love them
> 
> View attachment 2056074



Wow I don't blame you! I love them too...I like how they're not a solid colour, so cool!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Oh I'm in need of a rant! I really wish some of these hateful people would do one
> My arrogant witch colleague trying to put me down when I was discussing a bag that I sold with my friend, all pleased with myself getting some cash towards another purchase...but of course my Miu Miu bag that came from Hong Kong MM boutique must be a fake since although she has no idea of high end stuff, being italian she would know right! Honestly I thought *****ing like this ended with hig school...



Yikes. Girl you can't change stupid


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Wow I don't blame you! I love them too...I like how they're not a solid colour, so cool!



Like a filthy snake I tell ya


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Yikes. Girl you can't change stupid



or jealous lol!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> or jealous lol!



Yes that too. Haha


----------



## bitchychinky

Im probably in the wrong section but does anyone have an SA in San Fransisco?  BF is heading down there next month and I may send him off to find a few pairs I been hunting.  Although I think its gonna be a dead end


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Im probably in the wrong section but does anyone have an SA in San Fransisco?  BF is heading down there next month and I may send him off to find a few pairs I been hunting.  Although I think its gonna be a dead end



Saks. Ask for Tim in shoes. Tell him Cynthia sent ya
Also Imelda at Barney's


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Saks. Ask for Tim in shoes. Tell him Cynthia sent ya
> Also Imelda at Barney's



Imelda....she's in the right business!!


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Saks. Ask for Tim in shoes. Tell him Cynthia sent ya
> Also Imelda at Barney's



Thanks so much for the info!  Which location are these ones?  I looked it up and found one at union district and financial district for Saks, and financial for Barneys?  Do they have an email?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Imelda....she's in the right business!!



I like her.


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  Which location are these ones?  I looked it up and found one at union district and financial district for Saks, and financial for Barneys?  Do they have an email?



They both are in walking distance in the union square area. I don't have email. I have cell. I'll I'm you


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I like her.



Great name...my work colleagues used to call me Imelda....and that was waaaaay before I owned any loub's!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Great name...my work colleagues used to call me Imelda....and that was waaaaay before I owned any loub's!!



Lol


----------



## chilecorona

I checked out this website http://www.vestiairecollective.com per a suggestion in the Steal and Deals thread and was like  There were so many older styles! I wanted to buy them all and gift them, so fellow TPFrs could have them. LOL  

In unrelated news . . . jewlery porn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jZIJ72ZLCA


----------



## 318Platinum

chilecorona said:


> I checked out this website http://www.vestiairecollective.com per a suggestion in the Steal and Deals thread and was like  There were so many older styles! I wanted to buy them all and gift them, so fellow TPFrs could have them. LOL
> 
> In unrelated news . . . jewlery porn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jZIJ72ZLCA



All of those shoes, and only TWO of them in my size? FML :..-( I forgot I am a member of that site until you posted this. Thank you, even though there is nothing in my size. Good luck to everyone. There is some very nice things on there.


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> All of those shoes, and only TWO of them in my size? FML :..-( I forgot I am a member of that site until you posted this. Thank you, even though there is nothing in my size. Good luck to everyone. There is some very nice things on there.



There are apair of dorepi on ebay.fr that might be your size. I'll try and find the link for you, if you'd like.


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> There are apair of dorepi on ebay.fr that might be your size. I'll try and find the link for you, if you'd like.



I've never heard of that style. Is it 120 or higher and closed toe? You don't have to go through the trouble. Thank you, though. That's very sweet of you.


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> I've never heard of that style. Is it 120 or higher and closed toe? You don't have to go through the trouble. Thank you, though. That's very sweet of you.



It is 120, basically a pigalle with the chain on the back of the heel


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> It is 120, basically a pigalle with the chain on the back of the heel



OMG, stop it!!! I need to see this listing now! I'm about to look for it now!! ;-D Thanks, boo!


----------



## crystalhowlett

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, stop it!!! I need to see this listing now! I'm about to look for it now!! ;-D Thanks, boo!



It's hot!!! U will love it.


----------



## beagly911

Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...







They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!



Oh i love yellow roses!!!  Lucky gal


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!



Oh and they have the most great subtle rose sent!!!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh i love yellow roses!!!  Lucky gal



Thanks hermosa...they are a truly great light yellow color and have a wonderful light rose sent!!!  Heavenly roses!!!! Wish I could share my friend!!!


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!



Awwww... Roses...I love them!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...
> 
> They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!



I love that color. It's so cheerful


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Ok the DH did good with the roses for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a great soft yellow color!!!  Had no wish for CL's but such a great bouquet makes me know I'm loved!!!  It's not the big, expensive things but the small heartfelt connections and love that makes me happy!!  I love my DH every day and for all days!!



How sweet! You know, sometimes it's the little things in life that mean so much!


----------



## Myrkur

OMG!! I just had a look on the US CL website and there are about double more shoes on the website then our european website, so unfair..


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> OMG!! I just had a look on the US CL website and there are about double more shoes on the website then our european website, so unfair..



Yeah you guys have older stuff too


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you guys have older stuff too



Yeah I noticed..  I think I'm going to wait until I'm in NY in two months and just buy my first pair there, at least I can try them on as well


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Yeah I noticed..  I think I'm going to wait until I'm in NY in two months and just buy my first pair there, at least I can try them on as well



Yes! Go see Alec at Horatio or Jeffery at Madison. They are great


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Yes! Go see Alec at Horatio or Jeffery at Madison. They are great



Thanks! I will


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Myrkur said:


> OMG!! I just had a look on the US CL website and there are about double more shoes on the website then our european website, so unfair..




And geographically we're closer to monsieur's home town you'd think he'd show some loyalty.

Sidenote-- Any intel on the glitter tres decolette, pricing, sizing and where to find them?


----------



## Myrkur

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> And geographically we're closer to monsieur's home town you'd think he'd show some loyalty.
> 
> Sidenote-- Any intel on the glitter tres decolette, pricing, sizing and where to find them?



Yeah exactly! I'm only 5 hours away by car  At least our prices are lower then US though, but still..


----------



## Myrkur

Ahh, I'm looking at the CL forum all day! I just can't stop thinking about buying a pair RIGHT NOW, but it's smarter to just wait until I'm in NY, but it's so hard!


----------



## margeo1926

Dianabanana12 said:


>



love this!!


----------



## margeo1926

dhampir2005 said:


> Sixth



will for sure chek out!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Ahh, I'm looking at the CL forum all day! I just can't stop thinking about buying a pair RIGHT NOW, but it's smarter to just wait until I'm in NY, but it's so hard!



Preach on preach on. Ugh. I'm jelly you're going to ny. I've never been


----------



## margeo1926

great blog!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Preach on preach on. Ugh. I'm jelly you're going to ny. I've never been



This is my first time also actually, was supposed to go to NY last year, got tickets already, but my BF got sick then so I stayed home. Now second chance and nothing is standing in my way  You should go to NY though, you live closer to it then I do and I'm sure plane tickets must be cheaper when you're already in the US?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> This is my first time also actually, was supposed to go to NY last year, got tickets already, but my BF got sick then so I stayed home. Now second chance and nothing is standing in my way  You should go to NY though, you live closer to it then I do and I'm sure plane tickets must be cheaper when you're already in the US?



Yes I am but I have a 2 year old boy and I am a 5.5 hour flight away. It's a tough trip to make


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Preach on preach on. Ugh. I'm jelly you're going to ny. I've never been


Girl, I'm about 2 hours from NY and have never been....yet!!  But I've only been on the east coast for 6 years. Shame on me!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Girl, I'm about 2 hours from NY and have never been....yet!!  But I've only been on the east coast for 6 years. Shame on me!!



Yes, shame on you Beagly!!  I would be there all the time if I was that close! Love that city!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Girl, I'm about 2 hours from NY and have never been....yet!!  But I've only been on the east coast for 6 years. Shame on me!!





wannaprada said:


> Yes, shame on you Beagly!!  I would be there all the time if I was that close! Love that city!



Ok I'm coming to visit!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm coming to visit!



Let me know when!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Let me know when!



I need a trip just for CL then I'm coming home. Haha


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I need a trip just for CL then I'm coming home. Haha



You and me both...I was there in June 2001, before I even knew about CL.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> You and me both...I was there in June 2001, before I even knew about CL.



Lets go together!!!  Helenoftroy needs to come too


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Lets go together!!!  Helenoftroy needs to come too



Believe me I would love too!  Can't do it this year, already have all my vacay time accounted for, trying to fit in a quick trip to Vegas too.


----------



## SeeingRed

anniethecat said:


> Believe me I would love too!  Can't do it this year, already have all my vacay time accounted for, trying to fit in a quick trip to Vegas too.


Oh Vegas! When!


----------



## anniethecat

SeeingRed said:


> Oh Vegas! When!



Either April or Septemeber/October.


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need a trip just for CL then I'm coming home. Haha



I'm planning my summer vacay around shoe buying... It's either going to be to Ontario (to visit family) and spending a weekend in New York, or to Paris


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Believe me I would love too!  Can't do it this year, already have all my vacay time accounted for, trying to fit in a quick trip to Vegas too.



Yeah I want a day trip to Vegas lol


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> I'm planning my summer vacay around shoe buying... It's either going to be to Ontario (to visit family) and spending a weekend in New York, or to Paris



Oh my gosh. All fabulous. Lucky


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm coming to visit!





wannaprada said:


> Let me know when!



Okay I was a little optimistic(and hopeful), I'm actually about 4 hours from NYC...but still too close not to have been there!!  Any time anyone wants to come visit let me know...my door is always open!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Either April or Septemeber/October.


Oh have a great time anniethecat!!  sounds like an awesome trip!!


----------



## SeeingRed

anniethecat said:


> Either April or Septemeber/October.



Hoping to get out there sometime in April as well.  Then again in late September early October for Frozen Fury, and shopping of course!


----------



## Myrkur

MegsVC said:
			
		

> I'm planning my summer vacay around shoe buying... It's either going to be to Ontario (to visit family) and spending a weekend in New York, or to Paris



I'm also planning Paris in summer, but Paris is really close to my home!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes I am but I have a 2 year old boy and I am a 5.5 hour flight away. It's a tough trip to make



Oh i totally understand, i have two dogs who have separate anxiety so need to bring then with me wherever i go or hoping someone will babysit them


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Oh i totally understand, i have two dogs who have separate anxiety so need to bring then with me wherever i go or hoping someone will babysit them



Hahaha my dog cries when I leave. Woos!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Hahaha my dog cries when I leave. Woos!



Lol poor doggie, does your dog also greet you like this when you come back? Dogs are fun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsz5-IqCUFQ


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Myrkur said:


> Lol poor doggie, does your dog also greet you like this when you come back? Dogs are fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsz5-IqCUFQ



My dog brings me chewed up toys as "welcome home" gifts and then runs away when I try to take them from her. That's love lol


----------



## Myrkur

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My dog brings me chewed up toys as "welcome home" gifts and then runs away when I try to take them from her. That's love lol



Hahaha my dog does that too, it's probably a dog's game


----------



## Myrkur

I started working more, so I can buy more then 1 pair of loubis when I'm in NY, addicted already without any!!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Lol poor doggie, does your dog also greet you like this when you come back? Dogs are fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsz5-IqCUFQ



Is that your dog? Mine is old. He just walks up to say hello and is done. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My dog brings me chewed up toys as "welcome home" gifts and then runs away when I try to take them from her. That's love lol



Bahha. Better than a dead animal


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I started working more, so I can buy more then 1 pair of loubis when I'm in NY, addicted already without any!!



It will be a good trip then. Get a classic then you can get 2. For go crazy on 1 pair that you can't wear with everything


----------



## beagly911

My beagle squeals like a piglet when we get home, and every part is wiggling like crazy!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> My beagle squeals like a piglet when we get home, and every part is wiggling like crazy!!



I'd squeal if you came home to rub my belly too beags. Hahah


----------



## beagly911

I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.



Congrats beagy! You deserve the best! You're so sweet


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.




That's great!  Congrats & Good Luck!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Bahha. Better than a dead animal



Thank heavens for small mercies lol.



beagly911 said:


> I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.



Fingers crossed!! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.



Oh so happy for you!!!  
Can't wait to see what you pick next to add to your collection!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> I got an email today for testing for a job!  YEA!!  And 3 more apps in that are moving forward.



Good luck beagly!!! I'm sure you will find something soon!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, crazy question....how many of you grind your own coffee beans for your coffee in the morning???  Am I totally anal on the coffee thing???  I have my coffee shipped from Colorado because of the taste!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Good luck beagly!!! I'm sure you will find something soon!!!



Thanks mrl!!  I'm very hopeful!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> Ok, crazy question....how many of you grind your own coffee beans for your coffee in the morning???  Am I totally anal on the coffee thing???  I have my coffee shipped from Colorado because of the taste!!



No you're not! I prefer to grind my own beans before coffee in the morning, I can TOTALLY tell a difference in taste between newly ground coffee and a week old.  It tastes soooooo much better. It's ok to be a coffee snob, I am too!


----------



## SeeingRed

jess10141 said:


> No you're not! I prefer to grind my own beans before coffee in the morning, I can TOTALLY tell a difference in taste between newly ground coffee and a week old.  It tastes soooooo much better. It's ok to be a coffee snob, I am too!



My husband would grind beans and make coffee every morning.  He would also make a HUGE mess every morning.  I have since switched to Keuring.  No fuss, no mess.  Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok, crazy question....how many of you grind your own coffee beans for your coffee in the morning???  Am I totally anal on the coffee thing???  I have my coffee shipped from Colorado because of the taste!!



I cold brew my coffee. Man I miss being able to drink it ;(


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Is that your dog? Mine is old. He just walks up to say hello and is done. Ha



Lol no, but I have two shiba's though. But they make more noise then that dog in the video one thinks he's a cat and the other thinks he's a wolf, weirdos.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> It will be a good trip then. Get a classic then you can get 2. For go crazy on 1 pair that you can't wear with everything



Yeh I only had in mind to go crazy at Tiffany's in first place, but now I want CL too I'll just have to work more or buy less at Tiffany's... I'll definitely buy something in black as a classic pair and probably some other pair as well, I want summer shoes in a nice bright color


----------



## Myrkur

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/nl_en/shop/women/bengali-velvet.html

I love these, but just wish they would have a black heel. But then of course the name would be different.  Anyone here has these?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Yeh I only had in mind to go crazy at Tiffany's in first place, but now I want CL too I'll just have to work more or buy less at Tiffany's... I'll definitely buy something in black as a classic pair and probably some other pair as well, I want summer shoes in a nice bright color



I'm not a fan if Tiffany because I'm a jewelry designer sooooooo I say spend it all on louboutin. HahahA


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/nl_en/shop/women/bengali-velvet.html
> 
> I love these, but just wish they would have a black heel. But then of course the name would be different.  Anyone here has these?



I wanted them but the heel bothered me. Someone got them. I would like to get them in Sale and dye the heel


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I wanted them but the heel bothered me. Someone got them. I would like to get them in Sale and dye the heel



That's a great idea hmm


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I'm not a fan if Tiffany because I'm a jewelry designer sooooooo I say spend it all on louboutin. HahahA



Lol! I'm going to start changing my buy-list again. I always make lists so I wont make bad impulse buys, but the list has been changed every day for the past few months


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Lol! I'm going to start changing my buy-list again. I always make lists so I wont make bad impulse buys, but the list has been changed every day for the past few months



Haha. A list of good. I should try that


----------



## Myrkur

Ok I now have 4 pairs on my list I wanna buy in NY lol, my Tiffanys list is getting smaller and CL bigger. Now I'll just have to make sure I'll be busy doing stuff the whole week so I won't be distracted by other shops


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Ok I now have 4 pairs on my list I wanna buy in NY lol, my Tiffanys list is getting smaller and CL bigger. Now I'll just have to make sure I'll be busy doing stuff the whole week so I won't be distracted by other shops



At least your priorities are straight


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Ok, crazy question....how many of you grind your own coffee beans for your coffee in the morning???  Am I totally anal on the coffee thing???  I have my coffee shipped from Colorado because of the taste!!



I get it! I work at Starbucks. 14 years! I'm resigning next month though.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> At least your priorities are straight



Whahahaha, I'm learning


----------



## anniethecat

chilecorona said:


> I get it! I work at Starbucks. 14 years! I'm resigning next month though.




Oh Starbucks, I love Starbucks.  I was so sad when they closed the 2 nearest my work.  Why are you resigning, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Myrkur

chilecorona said:


> I get it! I work at Starbucks. 14 years! I'm resigning next month though.



Wow you worked at starbucks for 14 years?


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> Oh Starbucks, I love Starbucks.  I was so sad when they closed the 2 nearest my work.  Why are you resigning, if you don't mind me asking?



The closest nearby my place is 30 minutes away lol but luckily there's one on the airport 2 mins away from my work, I love their chai tea latte's


----------



## anniethecat

Myrkur said:


> The closest nearby my place is 30 minutes away lol but luckily there's one on the airport 2 mins away from my work, I love their chai tea latte's




I love their Chai, and the Green Tea Frapps are so yummy!  The closet one to my house is about 10-15 minutes inside a Target. There is still one within 10 minutes of my work, but there used to be one right across the street.


----------



## ayobeckah

chilecorona said:


> I get it! I work at Starbucks. 14 years! I'm resigning next month though.



I worked at the one at Rockefeller center for about a year until a new manager came and kept throwing my LV's on the dirty floor while her also bag was perched ontop of the safe -___-


----------



## chilecorona

ayobeckah said:


> I worked at the one at Rockefeller center for about a year until a new manager came and kept throwing my LV's on the dirty floor while her also bag was perched ontop of the safe -___-





anniethecat said:


> Oh Starbucks, I love Starbucks.  I was so sad when they closed the 2 nearest my work.  Why are you resigning, if you don't mind me asking?



OMYGosh that's so rude!

As to why I'm quitting, it's because I've been working there 1-2 days a week for the last 5 years. Even that small amount of part-time is no longer feasible with my new job.


----------



## ayobeckah

chilecorona said:


> OMYGosh that's so rude!
> 
> As to why I'm quitting, it's because I've been working there 1-2 days a week for the last 5 years. Even that small amount of part-time is no longer feasible with my new job.



I never want to visit rock plaza again because of my horrible job, I'm glad it's almost over for you !


----------



## Myrkur

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> I worked at the one at Rockefeller center for about a year until a new manager came and kept throwing my LV's on the dirty floor while her also bag was perched ontop of the safe -___-



You didn't get lockers? I worked at a bagel shop some time ago and we each had our own locker to put our stuff away. But that's really rude of your manager ugh


----------



## Myrkur

omg guys can I share this with you, this is just too cute, I'm going to die.


----------



## ayobeckah

Myrkur said:


> You didn't get lockers? I worked at a bagel shop some time ago and we each had our own locker to put our stuff away. But that's really rude of your manager ugh



They had lockers but removed them a year prior to my employment because it was INFESTED with disgusting roaches. That's not even that bad, the Starbucks down the hall got a C cause of rat feces.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> omg guys can I share this with you, this is just too cute, I'm going to die.



That's friggin adorable


----------



## Myrkur

ayobeckah said:


> They had lockers but removed them a year prior to my employment because it was INFESTED with disgusting roaches. That's not even that bad, the Starbucks down the hall got a C cause of rat feces.



Omg, I find roaches 1000x more disgusting than rats. You know roaches can fly and pee in your eye (that sounds so stupid, but it actually happened to my mum once) her eye got all infected


----------



## ayobeckah

Myrkur said:


> Omg, I find roaches 1000x more disgusting than rats. You know roaches can fly and pee in your eye (that sounds so stupid, but it actually happened to my mum once) her eye got all infected



I know I'm not saying they're less disgusting than rat poo but the Starbucks with the roaches wasn't shut down they got an exterminator, the other one though got the district manager fired and the manager replaced and demoted to a barista, that's how terrible it was.


----------



## Myrkur

ayobeckah said:


> I know I'm not saying they're less disgusting than rat poo but the Starbucks with the roaches wasn't shut down they got an exterminator, the other one though got the district manager fired and the manager replaced and demoted to a barista, that's how terrible it was.



Yikes, can't believe they don't just do something about it? They have many remedies for it nowadays


----------



## ayobeckah

Myrkur said:


> Yikes, can't believe they don't just do something about it? They have many remedies for it nowadays



They gave our assistant manager that store and replaced our manager - so then everything really went down the ****ter. This was almost two years ago it's whatever now


----------



## MegsVC

Does anyone have a really amazing SA at either of the Vegas boutiques or the Wynn store? (don't think it's a boutique but def sells CLs) and maybe New York?
I'm still waffling on my vacation plans, but it's going to be around shoe purchases. Lol.
It was either going to be Ontario to visit family and take a weekend trip to New York, or a European cruise, with the most notable stop being Paris! Lol.
Now Vegas is being thrown into the mix with friends for their ten year anniversary...

If I do Ontario/Europe for a couple weeks that would be my only trip this year. If I did Vegas I could do a week somewhere warm as well in the fall... Decisions decisions... But I'm only going somewhere that I can take a trip to a boutique!!


----------



## SeeingRed

MegsVC said:


> Does anyone have a really amazing SA at either of the Vegas boutiques or the Wynn store? (don't think it's a boutique but def sells CLs) and maybe New York?
> I'm still waffling on my vacation plans, but it's going to be around shoe purchases. Lol.
> It was either going to be Ontario to visit family and take a weekend trip to New York, or a European cruise, with the most notable stop being Paris! Lol.
> Now Vegas is being thrown into the mix with friends for their ten year anniversary...
> 
> If I do Ontario/Europe for a couple weeks that would be my only trip this year. If I did Vegas I could do a week somewhere warm as well in the fall... Decisions decisions... But I'm only going somewhere that I can take a trip to a boutique!!


In addition to the CL boutique at the Venitian, there is also one at Ceasar's Forum, and at the Fashion Show Mall there is Neiman Marcus and Saks! At least four opportunities! As far as SAs I do not know any...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

MegsVC said:


> Does anyone have a really amazing SA at either of the Vegas boutiques or the Wynn store? (don't think it's a boutique but def sells CLs) and maybe New York?
> I'm still waffling on my vacation plans, but it's going to be around shoe purchases. Lol.
> It was either going to be Ontario to visit family and take a weekend trip to New York, or a European cruise, with the most notable stop being Paris! Lol.
> Now Vegas is being thrown into the mix with friends for their ten year anniversary...
> 
> If I do Ontario/Europe for a couple weeks that would be my only trip this year. If I did Vegas I could do a week somewhere warm as well in the fall... Decisions decisions... But I'm only going somewhere that I can take a trip to a boutique!!



PMing you a good SA in Vegas!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm going absolutely crazy right now. AHHH, seriously, I want to order now, but I just can't make a decision. Bianca, VP, VP arabesque, Decolette 868... I really can't decide


----------



## chilecorona

Myrkur said:


> I'm going absolutely crazy right now. AHHH, seriously, I want to order now, but I just can't make a decision. Bianca, VP, VP arabesque, Decolette 868... I really can't decide



Arabesque hands down all the way. Seriously. Buy. Now.  No peer pressure...


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Arabesque hands down all the way. Seriously. Buy. Now.  No peer pressure...



I love that shoe


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I'm going absolutely crazy right now. AHHH, seriously, I want to order now, but I just can't make a decision. Bianca, VP, VP arabesque, Decolette 868... I really can't decide


I agree the arabesque, oh how I wish I could get that CL in the US!!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I love that shoe



They aren't available after a while right? Maybe I should just get them before they're gone. What about the lace VP, will they be around any longer? I am definitely going to buy a pair in NY though, so can always get the bianca's there... I'm so bad with this


----------



## Myrkur

And what about the yellow flo's? sorry :')


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> And what about the yellow flo's? sorry :')



That vp won't be around. I was trying to get it. Also I have the yellow flo and I love it


----------



## Myrkur

I just ordered my first pair, you guys will have to wait for reveal time


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered my first pair, you guys will have to wait for reveal time



You did!!! Woot woot


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered my first pair, you guys will have to wait for reveal time


 I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm already prepared for being broke soon.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I'm already prepared for being broke soon.



Bahahahahahaha did you order the vp arb! Killing me!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bahahahahahaha did you order the vp arb! Killing me!



Ok i can't wait till reveal, i ordered bianca. Because they fit my clothes better, but maybe i'll order vp arb soon before i regret. When do you think it'll be gone? And the lace vp? I want the lace so damn bad, but it's so pricey.


----------



## bitchychinky

Myrkur said:


> Ok i can't wait till reveal, i ordered bianca. Because they fit my clothes better, but maybe i'll order vp arb soon before i regret. When do you think it'll be gone? And the lace vp? I want the lace so damn bad, but it's so pricey.



Biancas are great!  If you dont snag on what you want now, you may regret it later.  And it doesnt hurt that CC is the biggest enabler here!  Ahahaha.  PLUS once you get one Loubie, your on a downhill spiral haha.  I told myself oh Ill only own 3 pairs...10 pairs later Im still adding!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Ok i can't wait till reveal, i ordered bianca. Because they fit my clothes better, but maybe i'll order vp arb soon before i regret. When do you think it'll be gone? And the lace vp? I want the lace so damn bad, but it's so pricey.



The lace vp turns up on eBay a lot. The arb I haven't seen I want it!!! The Bianca was a good choice. You will wear it more than the other 2


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Ok i can't wait till reveal, i ordered bianca. Because they fit my clothes better, but maybe i'll order vp arb soon before i regret. When do you think it'll be gone? And the lace vp? I want the lace so damn bad, but it's so pricey.


You will get a lot of use out of the bianca.  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> The lace vp turns up on eBay a lot. The arb I haven't seen I want it!!! The Bianca was a good choice. You will wear it more than the other 2


Girlie you aren't the only one that wants the VP arabesque


----------



## beagly911

Alright, why when I'm on a ban am I bidding on CL's????


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Alright, why when I'm on a ban am I bidding on CL's????


Ha ha, it's your naughty little addiction! What are you bidding on?


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Girlie you aren't the only one that wants the VP arabesque



It's amazing!


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Girlie you aren't the only one that wants the VP arabesque



I know! It's sold out in my size. But how do I get my lil mitts on a pair from the eu.CL website? They have the lame cork bianca.


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Ha ha, it's your naughty little addiction! What are you bidding on?


It's a pair of black calf simples that need some TLC, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Does anyone know how I can get my hands on a pair of Pigaresille 100mm 39.5?  Barney's was the only site that had it but now they are sold out?


----------



## Myrkur

Well if anyone wants I can get the VP arab for you? Since I'm going to NY


----------



## Myrkur

Gahhhh, I have to call CL, because it says I have to confirm the billing information, I just want my shoes


----------



## anniethecat

Myrkur said:


> Gahhhh, I have to call CL, because it says I have to confirm the billing information, I just want my shoes



OMG I am going thru the same thing right now, trying to get Bianca from Madison and thye keep saying my billing address is incorrect, then I call my cc company and it's fine.


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> OMG I am going thru the same thing right now, trying to get Bianca from Madison and thye keep saying my billing address is incorrect, then I call my cc company and it's fine.



Lol how annoying. I just called CL and they had a thousand of questions, what shoes they were, what size, my address, how much it cost etc. but yay, they are going to send out the shoes today, so I hope I will get them on Friday!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

anniethecat said:


> OMG I am going thru the same thing right now, trying to get Bianca from Madison and thye keep saying my billing address is incorrect, then I call my cc company and it's fine.



I went through the *exact* same thing with Madison for a pair of flats, had to do a 3-way call with CL, the bank, and me. Soooooooooo annoying.


----------



## Myrkur

Guess there is (has been) much fraud with CL, otherwise they probably wouldn't do it right?!


----------



## mularice

Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..

I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.

Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.

Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/

Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..
> 
> I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.
> 
> Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.
> 
> Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/
> 
> Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!



Oh no M that's awful   I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mularice said:


> Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..
> 
> I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.
> 
> Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.
> 
> Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/
> 
> Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!



Glad you are ok!! Hope you can get back in there soon!


----------



## SeeingRed

mularice said:


> Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..
> 
> I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.
> 
> Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.
> 
> Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/
> 
> Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!



Good to hear you are ok!!!


----------



## mularice

Thanks girls 

Just been back to pick up some stuff and there is leaking from water damage after they hosed the fire.

I got paranoid and have put all my Louboutin boxes and other shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to make sure they don't get wet.

Stressful but I'm glad there isn't loads of damage or anyone hurt.


----------



## bitchychinky

mularice said:


> Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..
> 
> I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.
> 
> Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.
> 
> Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/
> 
> Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!



Glad your OK and everyone is safe.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Didn't want to detailed the other thread but to the ladies who expressed their concern regarding my flat in fire..
> 
> I'm fine, I was in at the time and got out (I threw on some leggings and a jumper and grabbed my coat) however I ran back to get a handbag with my wallet but stupidly didn't put socks on or grab our laptops.
> 
> Luckily it was in a different part of the building (there is a hotel next door and its old townhouse buildings in London) so no smoke, fire or water damage but structurally they are unsure so we can't go back for safety reasons.
> 
> Currently staying with a friend. I was extremely concerned for mine and my BFs shoe collections. Not to mention bags and my new Isabel Marant trainers that were just lying around :/
> 
> Everything should be okay and no one was injured etc!



Oh that's so good. I'm happy you're ok


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:
			
		

> Thanks girls
> 
> Just been back to pick up some stuff and there is leaking from water damage after they hosed the fire.
> 
> I got paranoid and have put all my Louboutin boxes and other shoe boxes into massive plastic bags to make sure they don't get wet.
> 
> Stressful but I'm glad there isn't loads of damage or anyone hurt.



Wow, that is awful. Good thing you're ok


----------



## Myrkur

My shoes were delivered today *omg superfast shipping!!* but I was at work so I'll have to wait 'till tomorrow morning


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> My shoes were delivered today *omg superfast shipping!!* but I was at work so I'll have to wait 'till tomorrow morning



Oh bummer. I hate waiting


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh bummer. I hate waiting



I should go to sleep early today so the waiting time is shorter bhahaha


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I should go to sleep early today so the waiting time is shorter bhahaha



I would do that haha


----------



## Christchrist

Well I give up on the lady peep. I will keep my white python , gold nappa spikes and ring strass but other than that I give up! It hates me dammit


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Well I give up on the lady peep. I will keep my white python , gold nappa spikes and ring strass but other than that I give up! It hates me dammit



What's wrong, Lady? What's going on?


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Well I give up on the lady peep. I will keep my white python , gold nappa spikes and ring strass but other than that I give up! It hates me dammit



Whats wrong with the lady peep?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> What's wrong, Lady? What's going on?



I just feel unstable in it. My ankles hate it


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Whats wrong with the lady peep?





Christchrist said:


> I just feel unstable in it. My ankles hate it



I'll keep my favs though


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I'll keep my favs though


Ah that explains things!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ah that explains things!!



Lol. Seriously I almost roll my ankle on a grain of sand. It's insane! I have a weak ankle after my accident I guess.  
I can't even walk on carpet!


----------



## bitchychinky

If your not feeling safe in them, return them.  
I dont believe you have a weak ankle after your accident!  You rock all your loubies out and about!!!!


----------



## DezinrDiva

I preordered a pair of shoes through the Saks website - I want to get excited about their future arrival but this is my first preorder and I am not sure if I am guaranteed to get them. Anyone have experiences they could share....I am so hoping they are good experiences.


----------



## Christchrist

DezinrDiva said:


> I preordered a pair of shoes through the Saks website - I want to get excited about their future arrival but this is my first preorder and I am not sure if I am guaranteed to get them. Anyone have experiences they could share....I am so hoping they are good experiences.



You should be fine. All of my Saks preorder arrives fine. If you call a Saks the shoes may be available now. Do you have an SA?


----------



## DezinrDiva

Christchrist said:


> You should be fine. All of my Saks preorder arrives fine. If you call a Saks the shoes may be available now. Do you have an SA?



Thanks CC, I do have an SA.  I"ll check with her...getting excited now!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Lol. Seriously I almost roll my ankle on a grain of sand. It's insane! I have a weak ankle after my accident I guess.
> I can't even walk on carpet!



What happened? What accident? :o


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> What happened? What accident? :o



I fell off my mountain bike and have never been the same


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I fell off my mountain bike and have never been the same


CC I so understand, I broke my big toe on my left foot years ago...just one of the reasons I can't do a piggie 120!! or any 120!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> CC I so understand, I broke my big toe on my left foot years ago...just one of the reasons I can't do a piggie 120!! or any 120!!



That's terrible. Glad you can wear heels though


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> If your not feeling safe in them, return them.
> I dont believe you have a weak ankle after your accident!  You rock all your loubies out and about!!!!


It's only my bad ankle that gets irritated after awhile. I can wear them but not for long.  I teeter more on the left side.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I fell off my mountain bike and have never been the same



Oh no! Clumsy you. I actually have really bad back problems and sometimes really bad pain shots in my legs and wearing heels isn't the smartest thing to do so I kinda feel your pain. Sometimes my ankle goes all wobbly because it's less stronger then it was when my leg was more muscly when I was still able to sport a lot.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Oh no! Clumsy you. I actually have really bad back problems and sometimes really bad pain shots in my legs and wearing heels isn't the smartest thing to do so I kinda feel your pain. Sometimes my ankle goes all wobbly because it's less stronger then it was when my leg was more muscly when I was still able to sport a lot.


That's horrible I'm sorry girl


----------



## Myrkur

Well it was nice getting massaged by my manual therapist lol


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Well it was nice getting massaged by my manual therapist lol


Hahaha those are the pluses


----------



## CMP86

I can't wear heels very long either. My scoliosis and lower back problems really limit things. The last time I tried to wear heels I had to take them off after about 2.5 hours. I try to just stick with flats most of the time now.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:


> I can't wear heels very long either. My scoliosis and lower back problems really limit things. The last time I tried to wear heels I had to take them off after about 2.5 hours. I try to just stick with flats most of the time now.


That stinks. What about gel pads?


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> I can't wear heels very long either. My scoliosis and lower back problems really limit things. The last time I tried to wear heels I had to take them off after about 2.5 hours. I try to just stick with flats most of the time now.


I'm so sorry CMP...I wish you could wear your beloved CL's more!!  How's little man doing??


----------



## beagly911

Well the ugly snow storm has started...12-18", good grief!!  Although compared to some of the storms I had in Colorado, this is a drop in the bucket....but this is big for this area!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Well the ugly snow storm has started...12-18", good grief!!  Although compared to some of the storms I had in Colorado, this is a drop in the bucket....but this is big for this area!




It's ugly, we got almost a foot of snow.  The only good part was it's March so it started to melt as soon as it stopped, and MNDOT did a great job clearing the roads, so all the main roads were dry last night already.  We have so much snow here this year it's going to take forever to melt.  But we have 40's this weekend!  Stay safe.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> It's ugly, we got almost a foot of snow.  The only good part was it's March so it started to melt as soon as it stopped, and MNDOT did a great job clearing the roads, so all the main roads were dry last night already.  We have so much snow here this year it's going to take forever to melt.  But we have 40's this weekend!  Stay safe.


Thanks anniethecat...I wish this area was better prepared for this kind of snow...MN and CO are able to take on the challenge, we just don't get this kind of snow very often!!  But like you said it's March and we are supposed to be in the 50's by Saturday!!  I decided to make baked ziti with homemade Italian turkey sausage for dinner...at least we have a yummie dinner!!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Thanks anniethecat...I wish this area was better prepared for this kind of snow...MN and CO are able to take on the challenge, we just don't get this kind of snow very often!!  But like you said it's March and we are supposed to be in the 50's by Saturday!!  I decided to make baked ziti with homemade Italian turkey sausage for dinner...at least we have a yummie dinner!!



Beagly, I'm slogging through the snow to get to your house for dinner!  We just got cold rain and the winds are howling now. Stay safe and enjoy your baked ziti...you've given me an idea for dinner!


----------



## Christchrist

What the heck. We haven't gotten any and I'm in Washington State. Grrr share the snow and the ziti


----------



## Christchrist

When is the stupid purse forum app going to work!!! Ugh. This safari thing is brutal


----------



## beagly911

DebbiNC said:


> Beagly, I'm slogging through the snow to get to your house for dinner!  We just got cold rain and the winds are howling now. Stay safe and enjoy your baked ziti...you've given me an idea for dinner!





Christchrist said:


> What the heck. We haven't gotten any and I'm in Washington State. Grrr share the snow and the ziti


Glad I could inspire you DebbiNC!! Wish I could share with the ziti with you all, but I am having a neighbor and her daughter over for dinner.  Sharing a meal with friends is always nice when the weather is yucky!!  Decided to make chocolate chip brownies too! yummm!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Glad I could inspire you DebbiNC!! Wish I could share with the ziti with you all, but I am having a neighbor and her daughter over for dinner.  Sharing a meal with friends is always nice when the weather is yucky!!  Decided to make chocolate chip brownies too! yummm!!


Ok I'm coming!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I am soo confused  I have just gotten my first python and want to protect and condition them. I have read Nat's recommendation of Meltonian and went to buy it except there is a large range of Meltonian products. Does anyone know which one I buy from Amazon?


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Glad I could inspire you DebbiNC!! Wish I could share with the ziti with you all, but I am having a neighbor and her daughter over for dinner.  Sharing a meal with friends is always nice when the weather is yucky!!  Decided to make chocolate chip brownies too! yummm!!




Ok you had me at brownies!  What time is dinner?


----------



## anniethecat

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I am soo confused  I have just gotten my first python and want to protect and condition them. I have read Nat's recommendation of Meltonian and went to buy it except there is a large range of Meltonian products. Does anyone know which one I buy from Amazon?




This is what I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Wat...TF8&qid=1362584281&sr=8-18&keywords=Meltonian


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

anniethecat said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Wat...TF8&qid=1362584281&sr=8-18&keywords=Meltonian



Awesome! Thanks Ordering now


----------



## Mi_Lan

I also am wonder when the PF app works!! Hate posting photos with photobucket!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Glad I could inspire you DebbiNC!! Wish I could share with the ziti with you all, but I am having a neighbor and her daughter over for dinner.  Sharing a meal with friends is always nice when the weather is yucky!!  Decided to make chocolate chip brownies too! yummm!!



What is snow???
ANYTHING CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Mi_Lan said:


> I also am wonder when the PF app works!! Hate posting photos with photobucket!





Christchrist said:


> When is the stupid purse forum app going to work!!! Ugh. This safari thing is brutal



http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/tpf-app-for-ios-android-unavailable-few-days-806689.html

Gives some info about it...ugh!


----------



## beagly911

Well the snow was a bust, only 5" and then it got warm enough that it switched to rain.  Brownies are done and the ziti is in the oven!


----------



## bitchychinky

beagly911 said:


> Well the snow was a bust, only 5" and then it got warm enough that it switched to rain.  Brownies are done and the ziti is in the oven!



Oh man ziti sounds good!  Yummmmm


----------



## beagly911

*****ychinky said:


> Oh man ziti sounds good!  Yummmmm


It was sooooo yummie!


----------



## MegsVC

I think I'm developing a serious love/hate relationship with Louboutin... 

I was going to wait until summer holidays to buy shoes so I can go to a Loub boutique, but now I'm getting scared to wait that long... The Flo's are my dream shoe. I hope hope hope so bad they become part of the classic collection. 

Only Sak's for online has my size left in the black kid, and I really wanted to be able to go to a boutique and have the full experience, but I'd diiiee if they're sold out in June/July.. I would much rather buy in the States or Europe though, import taxes and duties are nuts... 
Now I just have to decide if I can stomach the fear of waiting, or stomach the yucky expensive mark up.


----------



## CMP86

Christchrist said:


> What the heck. We haven't gotten any and I'm in Washington State. Grrr share the snow and the ziti



I want some snow too. Everyone keeps telling me I just need to go to the Mountains to see it and have it stay there and I just want some that I get snowed in for just 1 day and can take my son out to play in it without having to drive 2 hours to get there.


----------



## bitchychinky

beagly911 said:


> It was sooooo yummie!



Ill be over next time you serving up some ziti.  Ill bring you some snow as an exchange ahaha.  We got a huge drop off on Sunday.  Probably like 8 inches.  8 inches of unwanted snow


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> I think I'm developing a serious love/hate relationship with Louboutin...
> 
> I was going to wait until summer holidays to buy shoes so I can go to a Loub boutique, but now I'm getting scared to wait that long... The Flo's are my dream shoe. I hope hope hope so bad they become part of the classic collection.
> 
> Only Sak's for online has my size left in the black kid, and I really wanted to be able to go to a boutique and have the full experience, but I'd diiiee if they're sold out in June/July.. I would much rather buy in the States or Europe though, import taxes and duties are nuts...
> Now I just have to decide if I can stomach the fear of waiting, or stomach the yucky expensive mark up.


I think it will be ok. The Saks store has them also.


----------



## Myrkur

Finally the website works again, I was so bored.


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Finally the website works again, I was so bored.



Lol, me too! I don't bother with FB anymore...


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> Lol, me too! I don't bother with FB anymore...



Me neither hahah. Lol today at work was so fun, a colleague asked me if my Chanel bag was real, he was a GUY hahaha. Turns out he used to buy chanel bags for his ex girlfriends ......


----------



## beagly911

I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms.:lolots:


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms.:lolots:


Exactly!


----------



## beagly911

Alright ladies, I need some advise - should I jump on these??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290874326812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Alright ladies, I need some advise - should I jump on these??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290874326812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I would put that $150 into a jar, keep adding to it, and save it for some CLs that you REALLY want! Just my opinion...


----------



## beagly911

They've actually been listed for about a month and I keep going back to them.  I can't do anything really high and I love the color!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> They've actually been listed for about a month and I keep going back to them.  I can't do anything really high and I love the color!


I have to admit, I like the blue. But not a fan of the toe. If they keep catching your eye, then maybe you should. I like the variety of older styles that I have been seeing on eBay lately, I have to really control myself.


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> I think it will be ok. The Saks store has them also.



Do you know which boutiques got the black kid flo? I SO wanted the boutique experience rather then buying from a department store (silly I know, but it'll be my first pair I'm buying in person, and not ordering)


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Do you know which boutiques got the black kid flo? I SO wanted the boutique experience rather then buying from a department store (silly I know, but it'll be my first pair I'm buying in person, and not ordering)


Email or call Alec at Horatio. He will find it for ya


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Alright ladies, I need some advise - should I jump on these??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290874326812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Whenever my BFF and I go shopping and want to buy new shoes she asks "Quick, name 3 outfits you can wear them with" She nevers buys shoes for one outfit, I tell her you buy the shoes then the outfits.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Whenever my BFF and I go shopping and want to buy new shoes she asks "Quick, name 3 outfits you can wear them with" She nevers buys shoes for one outfit, I tell her you buy the shoes then the outfits.


That's what I do!  Ha


----------



## Myrkur

Me too. But I'm also much easier with buying bags and shoes then clothes. I barely buy clothes, because I'm too picky. I don't like the quality, don't like the fitting, don't like the color, BLAH, there is always something, even something small, what's making me not buy it eventually.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Whenever my BFF and I go shopping and want to buy new shoes she asks "Quick, name 3 outfits you can wear them with" She nevers buys shoes for one outfit, I tell her you buy the shoes then the outfits.





Christchrist said:


> That's what I do!  Ha





Myrkur said:


> Me too. But I'm also much easier with buying bags and shoes then clothes. I barely buy clothes, because I'm too picky. I don't like the quality, don't like the fitting, don't like the color, BLAH, there is always something, even something small, what's making me not buy it eventually.


Thanks ladies, anniethecat - I know I have 3+ outfits to wear, including jeans which I think would look great!  I keep looking at them every time I'm on the bay ~ I'm so bad!!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Thanks ladies, anniethecat - I know I have 3+ outfits to wear, including jeans which I think would look great!  I keep looking at them every time I'm on the bay ~ I'm so bad!!



Sounds like you really like em huh?! I would get them then if I were you


----------



## beagly911

Just got a call a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Just got work a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:



Oh noooo! That is horrible, I'm so sorry. I hope you're okay  My father also passed away in his sleep, so at least they both didn't die in pain


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Oh noooo! That is horrible, I'm so sorry. I hope you're okay  My father also passed away in his sleep, so at least they both didn't die in pain


Thanks Mykur, I'm still in shock.  My Dad passed away in 1988 and my Mom in 2006...you struggle to know who to turn to for advise and a shoulder!


----------



## bitchychinky

beagly911 said:


> Just got a call a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:



Oh no! Im sorry to hear! 
I hope you are OK!
We are always here for you!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Just got a call a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:


Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry!!! I know how it feels. I pray you and your family are blessed with peace.


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Mykur, I'm still in shock.  My Dad passed away in 1988 and my Mom in 2006...you struggle to know who to turn to for advise and a shoulder!



Aww, I kind of know how you feel I guess. My mum is a workaholic and now since my dad passed away (last november) she started focusing on work even more so she gets distracted, so she barely has time to spend with me.. :wondering


----------



## beagly911

*****ychinky said:


> Oh no! Im sorry to hear!
> I hope you are OK!
> We are always here for you!!





SeeingRed said:


> Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry!!! I know how it feels. I pray you and your family are blessed with peace.


Thank you so much ladies!!  It's so much harder when I don't have someone to turn to...I'm the matriarch on this side of the family....crud, how did that happen?????  Thank you for your thoughts, prayers and hugs!!!  I will need them over then next few day!!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Aww, I kind of know how you feel I guess. My mum is a workaholic and now since my dad passed away (last november) she started focusing on work even more so she gets distracted, so she barely has time to spend with me.. :wondering


I understand Mykur, my Mom did the same thing when my Dad passed...all I can say is try your best to "create" a reason to get together, lunch, a game on tv, a common tv show...any reason to spend a little time together, as I know it can end before you know it or before you're ready!!!!  My Dad passed when I was 20...way too early for any daughter!!  Treasure your Mom and find ANY excuse!!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> I understand Mykur, my Mom did the same thing when my Dad passed...all I can say is try your best to "create" a reason to get together, lunch, a game on tv, a common tv show...any reason to spend a little time together, as I know it can end before you know it or before you're ready!!!!  My Dad passed when I was 20...way too early for any daughter!!  Treasure your Mom and find ANY excuse!!



I'm 20 too, sucks. Bleh. But thank you for your kind words, at least I know I'll be fine keeping in mind you've been through the same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myrkur

I can't wait to go to NY, just one more month.. ahh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I can't wait to go to NY, just one more month.. ahh!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Woohoo!!!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Just got a call a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:



I'm so sorry for your loss.  Prayers are with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myrkur

Are there CL ladies here with instagram? I just started a new one for myself instead of one for my dogs. I already found Mi_Lan  my instagram is loubivalentine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Are there CL ladies here with instagram? I just started a new one for myself instead of one for my dogs. I already found Mi_Lan  my instagram is loubivalentine
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just added you


----------



## Mi_Lan

Myrkur said:


> Are there CL ladies here with instagram? I just started a new one for myself instead of one for my dogs. I already found Mi_Lan  my instagram is loubivalentine
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I added you Myrkur 




Christchrist said:


> I just added you




What's your IG CC?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I just added you as well..feleciadenise


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I just added you



Yay, I've send a request back.


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> I added you Myrkur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your IG CC?


Teamyummymummy. Ha


----------



## MeanyPants

Hi! I'm new to TPF. Just wanted to say hello to all my fellow Loub fanatics!


----------



## Myrkur

-


----------



## SeeingRed

MeanyPants said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF. Just wanted to say hello to all my fellow Loub fanatics!


Hello! Glad you could join the fun!


----------



## beagly911

MeanyPants said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF. Just wanted to say hello to all my fellow Loub fanatics!


Welcome!  Not only are we fanatics but enablers also!!  It's a great place and the ladies and gents are wonderful!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Just got a call a while ago that my "second Mom" passed away in her sleep...so sad!!  To my "brother" no throwing frozen chickens(inside joke that I needed to share)  RIP in peace "Aunt Nancy"...:rain:




Oh no beags...I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## anniethecat

Is the app for tpf still down?


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> Is the app for tpf still down?



yup


----------



## anniethecat

Myrkur said:


> yup




Thanks...I was just reading the the feedback dropbox and it sounds like that it's going to be a while and a totally different app once it's done.


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> Thanks...I was just reading the the feedback dropbox and it sounds like that it's going to be a while and a totally different app once it's done.



Hope some things will finally work properly then like uploading photos!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Teamyummymummy. Ha



CC I added you as well, hope you don't mind...


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Oh no beags...I am so sorry for your loss


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> CC I added you as well, hope you don't mind...


No problem. What's your name in there?


----------



## 91coucou

I have a question... Does Louboutin have its own catalogue?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> No problem. What's your name in there?



feleciadenise


----------



## Christchrist

Teenagers suck the living hell out of you and it's 100x worse when it's a girl! Ugh


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Teenagers suck the living hell out of you and it's 100x worse when it's a girl! Ugh


Ok I almost shot wine out my nose and across the room when I read this!!  LOL 
Sweetie, all I can say is that it does get better but there were a few years that I wanted to put my daughter in a barrel and feed her through a hole!!  PM me if you need to vent and have an understanding ear!  Been there and gone through it!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok I almost shot wine out my nose and across the room when I read this!!  LOL
> Sweetie, all I can say is that it does get better but there were a few years that I wanted to put my daughter in a barrel and feed her through a hole!!  PM me if you need to vent and have an understanding ear!  Been there and gone through it!!


Thanks beags. It's just so stressful!!! When you have a boy you have 1 Twinkie to worry about. When you have a girl you have MILLIONS of twinkies to worry about


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Thanks beags. It's just so stressful!!! When you have a boy you have 1 Twinkie to worry about. When you have a girl you have MILLIONS of twinkies to worry about


It's the female drama factor...expanded beyond any reasonable point!  That's why my extremely analytical Ex could handle DD better than me sometimes!  Oh and feel secure with how you raised her, as much as you think something, she really does know what's right!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thanks beags. It's just so stressful!!! When you have a boy you have 1 Twinkie to worry about. When you have a girl you have MILLIONS of twinkies to worry about



Haha my parents had 4 girls.  I almost feel sorry for them until I realise that was their choice


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Haha my parents had 4 girls.  I almost feel sorry for them until I realise that was their choice


huh??? their choice?  But 4 wow, are you close to you sisters now?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> huh??? their choice?  But 4 wow, are you close to you sisters now?



Sorry I mean as in they decided to have 4 kids, I know it wasn't up to them what gender they were.

Yep I'm the oldest and the youngest is 8 years younger - we are all super super close!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Sorry I mean as in they decided to have 4 kids, I know it wasn't up to them what gender they were.
> 
> Yep I'm the oldest and the youngest is 8 years younger - we are all super super close!


oh, got it...just wondered as I'm adopted, so I was just curious!  I'm so glad that all of you are so close!!  That's awesome!!  My son and daughter have just started getting close in the last 2-3 years!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> It's the female drama factor...expanded beyond any reasonable point!  That's why my extremely analytical Ex could handle DD better than me sometimes!  Oh and feel secure with how you raised her, as much as you think something, she really does know what's right!!


Thanks. I sure hope so


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Haha my parents had 4 girls.  I almost feel sorry for them until I realise that was their choice


4 girls!  I'd have a heart attack for sure


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> oh, got it...just wondered as I'm adopted, so I was just curious!  I'm so glad that all of you are so close!!  That's awesome!!  My son and daughter have just started getting close in the last 2-3 years!!



I think kids tend to become close once they've matured.  We never used to be this close until the last few years.  That's so nice that your kids are now close though, must make you feel over the moon as a Mum!



Christchrist said:


> 4 girls!  I'd have a heart attack for sure



Haha, I'm surprised neither of my parents have had one yet


----------



## SeeingRed

91coucou said:


> I have a question... Does Louboutin have its own catalogue?


 I have never heard of one, just their website.  I wish they did, it would be a great resource!!!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> I think kids tend to become close once they've matured.  We never used to be this close until the last few years.  That's so nice that your kids are now close though, must make you feel over the moon as a Mum!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm surprised neither of my parents have had one yet


I know I would have had a heart attack with 4 girls.  And I agree, the maturity level matters, my son will be 24 this year and my daughter 21 so we've passed the teenage drama years!


----------



## anniethecat

I just can't wait, my daughter will be 4 in June and I think with the drama she should be 14!  It's fun though.


----------



## Camille Lyon

Hello Ladies, 

I would like to introduce myself, I'm Camille I live in Lyon (France)... I've been reading you all since 1 year, crazy but I am already used with some names and stories !

As a new member I cannot start my own thread. But I have a big dilemma to solve : 

This will be my first CL's and even if I'm used to heels, I'm petrified with the idea of taking the wrong decision.

I contacted the CL store in Paris to buy a pair Daffodile, they have my size but only in Black (I wanted nude) Well I am suppose to make the payment tomorrow morning.

But not later then 1 hour ago I found a pair of Elisa, my size also in Black on a very trustable website here in France.

Ladies, what should I do? 

I've been doing my investigation, and maybe I'm totally wrong but I have the impression that Daffodile are more confortable but requires a lot of courage to wear (I mean the shape, the size, I'l affraid of people's judgement at the street), 

In the other hand it seems that Elisa are pretty hard to walk with due to the thin heel.

In your opinion, what should I do? Knowing that I know how to walk in hight heels, I do prefer when they have a platform, but if they are not very high (90 mm) I can walk without. I would like my first pair of CL to be a very distinguished and elegant look.

Thanks in advance for all advices you can give me,


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> I just can't wait, my daughter will be 4 in June and I think with the drama she should be 14!  It's fun though.


Lolhaha. 4! That's a fun age. Dress up! Woohooo


----------



## Christchrist

Camille Lyon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to introduce myself, I'm Camille I live in Lyon (France)... I've been reading you all since 1 year, crazy but I am already used with some names and stories !
> 
> As a new member I cannot start my own thread. But I have a big dilemma to solve :
> 
> This will be my first CL's and even if I'm used to heels, I'm petrified with the idea of taking the wrong decision.
> 
> I contacted the CL store in Paris to buy a pair Daffodile, they have my size but only in Black (I wanted nude) Well I am suppose to make the payment tomorrow morning.
> 
> But not later then 1 hour ago I found a pair of Elisa, my size also in Black on a very trustable website here in France.
> 
> Ladies, what should I do?
> 
> I've been doing my investigation, and maybe I'm totally wrong but I have the impression that Daffodile are more confortable but requires a lot of courage to wear (I mean the shape, the size, I'l affraid of people's judgement at the street),
> 
> In the other hand it seems that Elisa are pretty hard to walk with due to the thin heel.
> 
> In your opinion, what should I do? Knowing that I know how to walk in hight heels, I do prefer when they have a platform, but if they are not very high (90 mm) I can walk without. I would like my first pair of CL to be a very distinguished and elegant look.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all advices you can give me,


I'm more of a classic shoe lover. You have to buy what you're drawn too. The elisa is very classic and versatile. The daf IMO is not as versatile.  It's more sexy to me


----------



## Myrkur

I went to the vet's yesterday to check up on my dog, he is acting so strange lately. I thought he might be sick, he's crying and meowing (yeh like a cat) the whole day, shaking his whole body, following you around the house the whole day. Turns out, he is perfectly healthy and that he is just stressed, most probably about my dad passing away. It's so sad, don't know what to do about it


----------



## PetitColibri

Camille Lyon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to introduce myself, I'm Camille I live in Lyon (France)... I've been reading you all since 1 year, crazy but I am already used with some names and stories !
> 
> As a new member I cannot start my own thread. But I have a big dilemma to solve :
> 
> This will be my first CL's and even if I'm used to heels, I'm petrified with the idea of taking the wrong decision.
> 
> I contacted the CL store in Paris to buy a pair Daffodile, they have my size but only in Black (I wanted nude) Well I am suppose to make the payment tomorrow morning.
> 
> But not later then 1 hour ago I found a pair of Elisa, my size also in Black on a very trustable website here in France.
> 
> Ladies, what should I do?
> 
> I've been doing my investigation, and maybe I'm totally wrong but I have the impression that Daffodile are more confortable but requires a lot of courage to wear (I mean the shape, the size, I'l affraid of people's judgement at the street),
> 
> In the other hand it seems that Elisa are pretty hard to walk with due to the thin heel.
> 
> In your opinion, what should I do? Knowing that I know how to walk in hight heels, I do prefer when they have a platform, but if they are not very high (90 mm) I can walk without. I would like my first pair of CL to be a very distinguished and elegant look.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all advices you can give me,




Welcome Camille !

as a first pair of CL I would recommend the Elisa over the daff because they will be easy to wear all the time and everywhere !
I love daffs but I feel unsteady when walking on the streets with uneven pavements it's not an every day shoe at all !
So IMO you would get more use out of the Elisa and they will be very easy to walk


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> I went to the vet's yesterday to check up on my dog, he is acting so strange lately. I thought he might be sick, he's crying and meowing (yeh like a cat) the whole day, shaking his whole body, following you around the house the whole day. Turns out, he is perfectly healthy and that he is just stressed, most probably about my dad passing away. It's so sad, don't know what to do about it


 So sorry to hear about you dad, I understand...
They say that animals can read your feelings, most likely this is what is going on.  Maybe  more attention, more frequently for awhile would help both of you.  He might be trying to help you through this.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I went to the vet's yesterday to check up on my dog, he is acting so strange lately. I thought he might be sick, he's crying and meowing (yeh like a cat) the whole day, shaking his whole body, following you around the house the whole day. Turns out, he is perfectly healthy and that he is just stressed, most probably about my dad passing away. It's so sad, don't know what to do about it


That's heartbreaking. Lots of love for him. Lots of cuddles. And lots of love for you


----------



## 91coucou

SeeingRed said:


> I have never heard of one, just their website.  I wish they did, it would be a great resource!!!


I thought so... :cry:


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I went to the vet's yesterday to check up on my dog, he is acting so strange lately. I thought he might be sick, he's crying and meowing (yeh like a cat) the whole day, shaking his whole body, following you around the house the whole day. Turns out, he is perfectly healthy and that he is just stressed, most probably about my dad passing away. It's so sad, don't know what to do about it


Oh no!!  Poor baby!  Did he spend a lot of time with your dad?  I'll bet he's going through his own grieving process!  Big hugs and cuddles for both of you!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> That's heartbreaking. Lots of love for him. Lots of cuddles. And lots of love for you





SeeingRed said:


> So sorry to hear about you dad, I understand...
> They say that animals can read your feelings, most likely this is what is going on.  Maybe  more attention, more frequently for awhile would help both of you.  He might be trying to help you through this.





beagly911 said:


> Oh no!!  Poor baby!  Did he spend a lot of time with your dad?  I'll bet he's going through his own grieving process!  Big hugs and cuddles for both of you!



Thank you  Yes he has spend a lot of time with my dad. It's really sad because before we got him, he lived with another family, he got a lot of attention until they got a baby and they totally neglected him, he also had to stay in his crate everyday from 9 to 5 and eventually at 2,5 years old they gave him away to us. So he already was afraid of us leaving him or giving him up again, whenever he won't come or listen we say 'bye' and he comes running to us afraid we will leave him. 

My dad was sick the past few years, so he spend a lot of time with my dog, he took him everywhere, to the dog park, the woods, beach, to the office everyday, when my dad had clients over and they went for lunch in amsterdam or something, he let him walk loose in the city, that was so cute, because Kenta listens very well and is really sweet actually, but most people have a wrong idea about him, because he's always a bit grumpy towards strangers because he is very protective against us and people always thinks he is an 'aggressive' dog, but he really isn't. 

I've been doing long walks again and long plays in the park, spend a few hours outside and then he is totally fine, really playful, comes to me whenever I call him, but when we come back home, it's like he's a totally different dog again and starts doing all the nervous things I mentioned, it's so sad and a bit weird to see him like that. Maybe my dad is around the house, not sure, I thought they could feel spirits and stuff..


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Thank you  Yes he has spend a lot of time with my dad. It's really sad because before we got him, he lived with another family, he got a lot of attention until they got a baby and they totally neglected him, he also had to stay in his crate everyday from 9 to 5 and eventually at 2,5 years old they gave him away to us. So he already was afraid of us leaving him or giving him up again, whenever he won't come or listen we say 'bye' and he comes running to us afraid we will leave him.
> 
> My dad was sick the past few years, so he spend a lot of time with my dog, he took him everywhere, to the dog park, the woods, beach, to the office everyday, when my dad had clients over and they went for lunch in amsterdam or something, he let him walk loose in the city, that was so cute, because Kenta listens very well and is really sweet actually, but most people have a wrong idea about him, because he's always a bit grumpy towards strangers because he is very protective against us and people always thinks he is an 'aggressive' dog, but he really isn't.
> 
> I've been doing long walks again and long plays in the park, spend a few hours outside and then he is totally fine, really playful, comes to me whenever I call him, but when we come back home, it's like he's a totally different dog again and starts doing all the nervous things I mentioned, it's so sad and a bit weird to see him like that. Maybe my dad is around the house, not sure, I thought they could feel spirits and stuff..


 You could try a "Thunder Shirt".  Basically a wrap that you put on them to help them feel secure...  Google it for more details.  It might help till he settles in.  Good luck, and hugs!


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> You could try a "Thunder Shirt".  Basically a wrap that you put on them to help them feel secure...  Google it for more details.  It might help till he settles in.  Good luck, and hugs!



Thanks for that tip, going to do some reading about it


----------



## 91coucou

Myrkur said:


> Thank you  Yes he has spend a lot of time with my dad. It's really sad because before we got him, he lived with another family, he got a lot of attention until they got a baby and they totally neglected him, he also had to stay in his crate everyday from 9 to 5 and eventually at 2,5 years old they gave him away to us. So he already was afraid of us leaving him or giving him up again, whenever he won't come or listen we say 'bye' and he comes running to us afraid we will leave him.
> 
> My dad was sick the past few years, so he spend a lot of time with my dog, he took him everywhere, to the dog park, the woods, beach, to the office everyday, when my dad had clients over and they went for lunch in amsterdam or something, he let him walk loose in the city, that was so cute, because Kenta listens very well and is really sweet actually, but most people have a wrong idea about him, because he's always a bit grumpy towards strangers because he is very protective against us and people always thinks he is an 'aggressive' dog, but he really isn't.
> 
> I've been doing long walks again and long plays in the park, spend a few hours outside and then he is totally fine, really playful, comes to me whenever I call him, but when we come back home, it's like he's a totally different dog again and starts doing all the nervous things I mentioned, it's so sad and a bit weird to see him like that. Maybe my dad is around the house, not sure, I thought they could feel spirits and stuff..


I'm speechless! That's such a touching story! It really proves that dogs are people's best friends!


----------



## Myrkur

91coucou said:


> I'm speechless! That's such a touching story! It really proves that dogs are people's best friends!



Yeah they really are! You should see the movie Hachiko, it's about an Akita who is loyal to his owner, even after his death. They used a Shiba Inu as the puppy in the movie, the same breed as I have. They are very loyal to their owners


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Myrkur said:


> I went to the vet's yesterday to check up on my dog, he is acting so strange lately. I thought he might be sick, he's crying and meowing (yeh like a cat) the whole day, shaking his whole body, following you around the house the whole day. Turns out, he is perfectly healthy and that he is just stressed, most probably about my dad passing away. It's so sad, don't know what to do about it



Awww that's so touching.  I recently had a scare with my dog because he ingested qutie a fair bit of rat poison and was having massive internal bleeding :S  Very very scary week but thank goodness that's behind us now.


----------



## Myrkur

hermosa_vogue said:


> Awww that's so touching.  I recently had a scare with my dog because he ingested qutie a fair bit of rat poison and was having massive internal bleeding :S  Very very scary week but thank goodness that's behind us now.



Ohh I know how that feels! My other dog loves to eat everything, I once thought there was a coco cola can inside him because we couldn't find a part he was chewing on, luckily he was ok.


----------



## Myrkur

Wanna hear a funny story?! So yesterday, Kenta thought it was funny to take the big bag of cat litter and rip it all apart and then go digging, seriously the whole kitchen was a mess. I think he was doing that for 15 minutes and then, to make it even worse, my other dog Kitsu, who is in puberty, thought it was funny to pee on it and then run away as fast as possible with that stupid smile on his face. Result: 







I was seriously crying atm, but now I'm thinking back about it, it's kind of funny, because I have the two weirdest and craziest dogs ever lol I could never ever give them up for adoption (like most people do here in our country if their dog has bad behavior.. )


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Wanna hear a funny story?! So yesterday, Kenta thought it was funny to take the big bag of cat litter and rip it all apart and then go digging, seriously the whole kitchen was a mess. I think he was doing that for 15 minutes and then, to make it even worse, my other dog Kitsu, who is in puberty, thought it was funny to pee on it and then run away as fast as possible with that stupid smile on his face. Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously crying atm, but now I'm thinking back about it, it's kind of funny, because I have the two weirdest and craziest dogs ever lol I could never ever give them up for adoption (like most people do here in our country if their dog has bad behavior.. )


 It's NOT a stupid smile!!!!  Lol
Sorry you had to start out your Friday with all that work! 
TGIF!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Myrkur said:


> Yeah they really are! You should see the movie Hachiko, it's about an Akita who is loyal to his owner, even after his death. They used a Shiba Inu as the puppy in the movie, the same breed as I have. They are very loyal to their owners


I watched that movie and cried from the death of Richard Gere to the credits.. The next time I saw it on TV it was on my screen about 10 seconds before I remembered how sad I was the first time and started bawling again LOL..Had to switch it off! Have to be a dog owner to understand I think!


----------



## 91coucou

Myrkur said:


> Yeah they really are! You should see the movie Hachiko, it's about an Akita who is loyal to his owner, even after his death. They used a Shiba Inu as the puppy in the movie, the same breed as I have. They are very loyal to their owners


Thanx! I watched that movie yesterday and it was great! So touching and full of emotions. Beautiful movie!


----------



## SHOECRAZI

Christchrist said:


> Let me repost my anger
> 
> Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen.
> Ages 15 & 16. They must be crazy to even ask


Omg... I would be like you at first then eventually becuz of the person I am I would give in.... 




LOOKING TO BUY LOUBI ZEPPA'S IN A SIZE 39!!!!
LOOKING TO BUY CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTINS PENSEE IN A 39!!!


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> It's NOT a stupid smile!!!!  Lol
> Sorry you had to start out your Friday with all that work!
> TGIF!


It's ok I guess. I think I love my animals too much to ever be angry at them haha, maybe for two seconds, but I can never resist puppy eyes. First thing my sister said when I got my bianca's was what would you do if Kitsu ruined your louboutins? Lol



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I watched that movie and cried from the death of Richard Gere to the credits.. The next time I saw it on TV it was on my screen about 10 seconds before I remembered how sad I was the first time and started bawling again LOL..Had to switch it off! Have to be a dog owner to understand I think!


Yeh, it's a really sad movie. But lot of people do get the wrong idea about those type of dogs from the movie. Every year, they broadcast the movie in our country and a little after that, all the akita's and shiba's start selling extremely fast. A year after once they are no puppy anymore and start to go in puberty, they are all on this website like ebay, all up for rehoming, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Christchrist

SHOECRAZI said:


> Omg... I would be like you at first then eventually becuz of the person I am I would give in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING TO BUY LOUBI ZEPPA'S IN A SIZE 39!!!!
> LOOKING TO BUY CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTINS PENSEE IN A 39!!!


Oh I'm not very nice. I don't give in often. The more they ask or complain the more pissed off I get


----------



## SeeingRed

Christchrist said:


> Oh I'm not very nice. I don't give in often. The more they ask or complain the more pissed off I get


Good for you!  I made my son pay for his Iphone, and the first year of data up front.  Thankfully he took good care of his phone and proved himself. He has not gone over his usage limits, and now I am willing to pay for his usage.


----------



## mularice

Ripped a hole in the leather on one of my heels last night. Fell into a crack in the floor. Luckily it's fixable and my SA has already ordered me the leather. I was gonna strass over them anyway. Annoying nonetheless!


----------



## Christchrist

SeeingRed said:


> Good for you!  I made my son pay for his Iphone, and the first year of data up front.  Thankfully he took good care of his phone and proved himself. He has not gone over his usage limits, and now I am willing to pay for his usage.


That's genius! What a great idea.  I'd make my daughter pay but I just cleaned out her savings because she crashed my car!


mularice said:


> Ripped a hole in the leather on one of my heels last night. Fell into a crack in the floor. Luckily it's fixable and my SA has already ordered me the leather. I was gonna strass over them anyway. Annoying nonetheless!



Oh no! What shoes?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Wanna hear a funny story?! So yesterday, Kenta thought it was funny to take the big bag of cat litter and rip it all apart and then go digging, seriously the whole kitchen was a mess. I think he was doing that for 15 minutes and then, to make it even worse, my other dog Kitsu, who is in puberty, thought it was funny to pee on it and then run away as fast as possible with that stupid smile on his face. Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously crying atm, but now I'm thinking back about it, it's kind of funny, because I have the two weirdest and craziest dogs ever lol I could never ever give them up for adoption (like most people do here in our country if their dog has bad behavior.. )


How did I just see this!!! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## oorin

Hullo girls! I'm a phantom lurker to this sub forum for awhile and I decided to join in.. I didn't see any Introduction thread so I post along here XD Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> How did I just see this!!! Bahahahahahaha



He also jumped in the shower with me this morning and he absolutely HATES water, he normally screams like he's getting killed when he needs to take a shower lol


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Hullo girls! I'm a phantom lurker to this sub forum for awhile and I decided to join in.. I didn't see any Introduction thread so I post along here XD Nice to meet you guys!



welcome


----------



## oorin

Myrkur said:


> welcome



Thanks! I totally followed your instagram haha..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw, what do you girls recommend for a black patent CL? I am for a platformed heels and prefers peeptoes.. VP/HP is very hard to find around me (asia/CL retail).. And after my first CL being AD, I feel HP/VP so low .. Though I really want them real bad lol.. Thinking about Bianca but I think Bianca is better in nude? But then, closed toe pumps isn't really my cup of tea.. makes my leg looks short since I have a plump body..


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Thanks! I totally followed your instagram haha..
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Btw, what do you girls recommend for a black patent CL? I am for a platformed heels and prefers peeptoes.. VP/HP is very hard to find around me (asia/CL retail).. And after my first CL being AD, I feel HP/VP so low .. Though I really want them real bad lol.. Thinking about Bianca but I think Bianca is better in nude? But then, closed toe pumps isn't really my cup of tea.. makes my leg looks short since I have a plump body..



I followed you back! Btw, my mum is also from Indonesia, but Bandung hehe 

And what about highness? They are 160. Or the lady highness. I also like the jenny, but I don't believe it's available in patent leather..


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> He also jumped in the shower with me this morning and he absolutely HATES water, he normally screams like he's getting killed when he needs to take a shower lol


I'm not sure if I'm laughing because your dog is looney or because you had the phone in the shower. Hahahahaha


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> That's genius! What a great idea.  I'd make my daughter pay but I just cleaned out her savings because she crashed my car!
> 
> 
> Oh no! What shoes?



Oh it's just the Decolettes in Jazz leather. I IG'd the pic and tagged my SA so he Whatsapped me saying he is ordering me the leather so it can me fixed. I have a feeling he will get a cobbler to remove all the leather from the heel and re-cover it. I wasn't sad, more just annoyed.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I'm not sure if I'm laughing because your dog is looney or because you had the phone in the shower. Hahahahaha



Lol I just couldn't resist taking a picture


----------



## oorin

*Myrkur* Highness is a bit too "high" for me haha.. I don't know why but I had zero self confidence in walking when I tried on highness.. even Daffodile gave me the heavy feet  Lady peep is uncomfortable I don't know why  I really want a black patent CL .. It pops the red sole out and gives everyone a shout "hey im a CL" LOL..

Also I just checked last page and why do you have your phone in shower XD! My chihuahua seems to enjoy taking bathe


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> *Myrkur* Highness is a bit too "high" for me haha.. I don't know why but I had zero self confidence in walking when I tried on highness.. even Daffodile gave me the heavy feet  Lady peep is uncomfortable I don't know why  I really want a black patent CL .. It pops the red sole out and gives everyone a shout "hey im a CL" LOL..
> 
> Also I just checked last page and why do you have your phone in shower XD! My chihuahua seems to enjoy taking bathe



And the bana? It's 140. Otherwise I'd go for the VP, I love the VP! I have the bianca and love it, I'm also kinda short, but love how they look on me.

I normally don't bring my phone into the shower haha, just had to take a photo of his weird behavior.


----------



## SeeingRed

Christchrist said:


> That's genius! What a great idea.  I'd make my daughter pay but I just cleaned out her savings because she crashed my car!
> 
> 
> Oh no! What shoes?


Oh that sucks!!!  We used the same idea when my son wanted a car.  He had to save the $, he was a little short, so we pitched in some funds. He takes good care of it, but it still needs maint and repairs, he has to work/pay for a portion of that.  How about the insurance??!!!!  Dang, kids are expensive!!!  He has FFA state meeting to go to in April, Prom in May, and graduates in June =$$$$
I wish you luck dear, you are on the right track!!!


----------



## oorin

Myrkur said:


> And the bana? It's 140. Otherwise I'd go for the VP, I love the VP! I have the bianca and love it, I'm also kinda short, but love how they look on me.
> 
> I normally don't bring my phone into the shower haha, just had to take a photo of his weird behavior.



I would love Bana or VP but the retail here is very limited to just new season shoes.. They rarely got classic pairs in black/nude.. Gosh I wish I live in USA or Paris Hahahaha.. I've tried Bianca but I don't know if its me or what but it feels so loose.. Feels like my feet doesn't have a grip on the toe box.. I have wide font feet but then maybe I am used to peep toe which has slim front, closed toe box feels weird and loose on me.. On the same issue.. Peep toe seems to give me claw toes.. I never looked at my toes before but lately it curls downward ...  So that really strikes out Pigalle for me.. Since my fourth little toe (next to pinky toe) curls and makes Pigalle very painful when I try them on.. Sucks.


----------



## oorin

Is there any tips on how to get used to non platform heels? I always get that burning pain from wearing a non platform heels for hours.. gel pad is a no no since my feet is wide and gel pad gives me more pain from uneven padding..


----------



## mrscurvy

Wore my Soso's out partying last nite and i must say that is the most comfortable shoe. I am so happy i decided to purchase them. Only issue i have is my little toe trying to poke out the side opening. That feels weird lol. Any suggestions on how to prevent it??


----------



## Christchrist

SeeingRed said:


> Oh that sucks!!!  We used the same idea when my son wanted a car.  He had to save the $, he was a little short, so we pitched in some funds. He takes good care of it, but it still needs maint and repairs, he has to work/pay for a portion of that.  How about the insurance??!!!!  Dang, kids are expensive!!!  He has FFA state meeting to go to in April, Prom in May, and graduates in June =$$$$
> I wish you luck dear, you are on the right track!!!



It was all cosmetic damage. Looks great now. Ha. No insurance intervention cause then my rates go up.  You're a good momma


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> Is there any tips on how to get used to non platform heels? I always get that burning pain from wearing a non platform heels for hours.. gel pad is a no no since my feet is wide and gel pad gives me more pain from uneven padding..


Just keep wearing them. It takes time


----------



## SeeingRed

Christchrist said:


> It was all cosmetic damage. Looks great now. Ha. No insurance intervention cause then my rates go up.  You're a good momma



Thanks Hon! We all do the best that we can!


----------



## oorin

Christchrist said:


> Just keep wearing them. It takes time



Oh gosh! I guess it is the best resolve, but wouldn't it damage my feet if I force it on? I've googled and it does say your ball cushion will get thinner and eventually you won't be able to wear heels because even flats will hurt your ball of feet.. :s 

I do hope that is not true!


----------



## Myrkur

Kenta just got surgery, he's so sad now haha


----------



## beagly911

oorin said:


> Hullo girls! I'm a phantom lurker to this sub forum for awhile and I decided to join in.. I didn't see any Introduction thread so I post along here XD Nice to meet you guys!


Hello and welcome!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> He also jumped in the shower with me this morning and he absolutely HATES water, he normally screams like he's getting killed when he needs to take a shower lol


Ummm no comment!! LOL!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Kenta just got surgery, he's so sad now haha


Oh, so sorry Myrkur!!  Hope Kenta recovers quickly!!


----------



## Myrkur

Yay to stay in bed all day!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Oh, so sorry Myrkur!!  Hope Kenta recovers quickly!!



Thank you, I think he will be okay! It's just that he can be so damn stubborn, so I have to watch him 24/7 before he does something his body can not handle yet.


----------



## oorin

Myrkur said:


> Kenta just got surgery, he's so sad now haha



What happened to Kenta? Get well soon, Kenta..


----------



## bitchychinky

Myrkur said:


> Yay to stay in bed all day!



So cute!  Im so jealous Kenta is laying in a bed.  Oh how I would love to be laying in bed and not havin a care in the world!  ahaha


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Myrkur said:


> Yay to stay in bed all day!



Oh my goodness, I wouldn't be able to stay away from this! Sooooo cute, I'd want to snuggle all day! Get better soon Kenta!


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Kenta just got surgery, he's so sad now haha


 Something to do with kitty litter ingestion?
Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## poppyseed

Myrkur said:


> Kenta just got surgery, he's so sad now haha


 


Myrkur said:


> Yay to stay in bed all day!


 

I hope he gets well soon poor little baby! What was the surgery for? I would be a complete vegetable if anything happened to my pup, I can't even imagine! All the best a speedy recovery!


----------



## poppyseed

Does anyone still have problems using your Iphone tPF app?


----------



## SeeingRed

poppyseed said:


> Does anyone still have problems using your Iphone tPF app?


 Mine just sits there... "Loading"... Ugh


----------



## oorin

poppyseed said:


> Does anyone still have problems using your Iphone tPF app?


  yeap still broken D:


----------



## oorin

Excuse my language but how the heck do some people I see be able to walk in a heels that is obviously at least 1-2 size larger than her size? How do you even grip them heels ? XD


----------



## poppyseed

SeeingRed said:


> Mine just sits there... "Loading"... Ugh


 
Mine too! It's annoying...


----------



## oorin

Has anyone tried spraying anti perspirant (deodorant) or using deodorant stick on their feet to prevent blisters?


----------



## SeeingRed

poppyseed said:


> Mine too! It's annoying...


 VERY!!! I almost deleted it out of frustration!ullhair:


----------



## PetitColibri

Myrkur said:


> Yay to stay in bed all day!



so cute


----------



## Myrkur

Thanks everyone, he is doing fine.  He's being a bit drama now I think he feel betrayed we took his balls lol, hope he'll recover quickly.


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Thanks everyone, he is doing fine.  He's being a bit drama now I think he feel betrayed we took his balls lol, hope he'll recover quickly.


 Guess you can call him a drama "queen" now!!! LOL, sorry that was bad, but I couldn't help myself!!!


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> Guess you can call him a drama "queen" now!!! LOL, sorry that was bad, but I couldn't help myself!!!



Oh didn't you know, that's his second name  :giggles:


----------



## Myrkur

Oh god, I just found out I have a course tomorrow for work. It's from 9 to 5. But I can't leave my dog alone and no one else can watch him for the day, he's a real pain in the *** to take care of..


----------



## poppyseed

SeeingRed said:


> VERY!!! I almost deleted it out of frustration!ullhair:


 
I have!!! And put downloaded back on and deleted again, about 10 times now!


----------



## anniethecat

poppyseed said:


> I have!!! And put downloaded back on and deleted again, about 10 times now!


 

They are re-doing the app so it is going to be a while.


----------



## SeeingRed

anniethecat said:


> They are re-doing the app so it is going to be a while.


 Patience is not my strong point....
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> They are re-doing the app so it is going to be a while.



Hope they'll make some good improvements


----------



## chilecorona

Hi all! DH asked me to "re-marry" him  during our anniversary. I'm thrilled!!! We eloped, so I'm planning a full "wedding".  

Anyhow, the bad news is that I'm overwhelmed a mere 2 weeks into planning. I can't even decide which CL style I want. I know I prefer custom strass, no platform, slingback or peeptoe. I'm drawing blanks here . . . decollete, decoltissimo, filo?

FYI, I'm having a custom gown made that will have a front slit, so my shoes can be seen.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Hi all! DH asked me to "re-marry" him  during our anniversary. I'm thrilled!!! We eloped, so I'm planning a full "wedding".
> 
> Anyhow, the bad news is that I'm overwhelmed a mere 2 weeks into planning. I can't even decide which CL style I want. I know I prefer custom strass, no platform, slingback or peeptoe. I'm drawing blanks here . . . decollete, decoltissimo, filo?
> 
> FYI, I'm having a custom gown made that will have a front slit, so my shoes can be seen.


Fifi is great strassed. Congrats! That's super sweet. How long you been married?


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> Hi all! DH asked me to "re-marry" him  during our anniversary. I'm thrilled!!! We eloped, so I'm planning a full "wedding".
> 
> Anyhow, the bad news is that I'm overwhelmed a mere 2 weeks into planning. I can't even decide which CL style I want. I know I prefer custom strass, no platform, slingback or peeptoe. I'm drawing blanks here . . . decollete, decoltissimo, filo?
> 
> FYI, I'm having a custom gown made that will have a front slit, so my shoes can be seen.


Oh that's so romantic!!  Oh I think if you are going all out you need an "ALL OUT CL"!!!!  Can I help in any way since I'm close and unemployed???? LOL haha!!!  What CL TTS are you???  We must find you an awesome CL for this wonderful day!!!


----------



## SHOECRAZI

Has anyone seen the Loubi Zeppa's in a size 39!!!! If so please pm me!! Thanks a bunch I'm dying to have these shoes


----------



## oorin

Uhm does anyone has any tips on how to avoid the pain on big toe when wearing peep toe? My altadama hurts my big toe so badly it really is painful to walk in them for a long time  I think i need myself a closed toe.. sigh..


----------



## sakura

oorin said:


> Uhm does anyone has any tips on how to avoid the pain on big toe when wearing peep toe? My altadama hurts my big toe so badly it really is painful to walk in them for a long time  I think i need myself a closed toe.. sigh..



Use the sock trick to stretch out the toebox first.


----------



## Myrkur

Does the VP come in exotics?


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Does the VP come in exotics?


Yes, not sure if they are available in stores anymore.  They came in watersnake, eel and python in different colorways.

There are pics of a lot of the different options here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ur-prives-hyper-prives-alta-damas-645884.html

Plus there is a pic of the Aqua Watersnake VP's on the first page of my Collection Thread.


----------



## oorin

sakura said:


> Use the sock trick to stretch out the toebox first.



Ah I wanted to do that but I'm scared it will stretch the heel part more since the heels already keep slipping off my feet when I walk.. I really need to learn how to grip my heels lol..


----------



## chilecorona

Thanks ladies! 8 years of wedded bliss (most of the time, LOL) and the fifi looks great, I found this: http://diy.weddingbee.com/topic/chr...y-own-christian-louboutin-heels#axzz2O8p9PX7X
I've been browsing online, but don't see any for sale in a light color.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Does the VP come in exotics?


Yup. I have some Moroccan red crystal python


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Yes, not sure if they are available in stores anymore.  They came in watersnake, eel and python in different colorways.
> 
> There are pics of a lot of the different options here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ur-prives-hyper-prives-alta-damas-645884.html
> 
> Plus there is a pic of the Aqua Watersnake VP's on the first page of my Collection Thread.



Yours are beautiful, going to look at that thread. I really hope they have some in stores. Otherwise I'm probably getting an exotic bianca! 



Christchrist said:


> Yup. I have some Moroccan red crystal python



Just found a photo you posted.. omg I want those! I'm starting to feel exotics more and more now lol


----------



## beagly911

Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!


 Watch out Christian Louboutin....  Beagly is on her way back!  
Congrats girl, keep us posted!!!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Watch out Christian Louboutin....  Beagly is on her way back!
> Congrats girl, keep us posted!!!


Hehe,   Have to take care of some bills first but hopefully soon!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Hehe,   Have to take care of some bills first but hopefully soon!!



Yay!!!! Go girl! Cant wait to see your future purchases!


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!


 

YAY! That's great. Now we're twinsies because I'm on the job hunt too.  

BTW please let me know if you can think of any great venues.


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> YAY! That's great. Now we're twinsies because I'm on the job hunt too.
> 
> BTW please let me know if you can think of any great venues.


Well that's not what I want to be twinsies with!!! haha!!  Good luck on your job hunt!!


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!


 


beagly911 said:


> Well that's not what I want to be twinsies with!!! haha!!  Good luck on your job hunt!!


 
I'm looking on the bright side with the silver lining (or go postal there)!   Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> I'm looking on the bright side with the silver lining (or go postal there)!   Good luck, and keep us updated!


That is totally where I was at too!!  Self respect and sanity mean so much more than any "paycheck"!!  I love what I do but....well you know!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!



Tests? What kind of job is it?


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Tests? What kind of job is it?


9-1-1, 1-1-2 for you, the testing is extensive here to get a position.  I've been doing 9-1-1 for 15 years, the last 5 in management.


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> 9-1-1, 1-1-2 for you, the testing is extensive here to get a position.  I've been doing 9-1-1 for 15 years, the last 5 in management.




Wow cool, must be a hectic job huh. I'm sure you'll pass the tests with your working experience


----------



## oorin

Bianca.. Black or Nude?


----------



## SeeingRed

oorin said:


> Bianca.. Black or Nude?


 That is a tough question, as they are both classic colors that you will use forever...  I guess it depends on your wardrobe.  If you could swing both?


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I'm moving forward with two of my applications!!  One test next week one in April!!  WOOHOO!!    Of course the fact that I established the baseline scores for this exact test with my former agency as an SME isn't going to hurt any...hehe!


Go beagly go beagly!


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Bianca.. Black or Nude?



I have black but would love to get a nude pair as well


----------



## beagly911

Well I've done it, I've gone and started a blog...good grief what have I done?  I am excited to try this whole new thing, we'll see how it goes.  Only one post so far but hopefully that will blossom quickly.


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Well I've done it, I've gone and started a blog...good grief what have I done?  I am excited to try this whole new thing, we'll see how it goes.  Only one post so far but hopefully that will blossom quickly.



Link!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Link!!


Added the link to my siggie!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Added the link to my siggie!



Can't wait for the recipes, I love to be in the kitchen and try out new (to me) recipes !!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Can't wait for the recipes, I love to be in the kitchen and try out new (to me) recipes !!


Thanks Myrkur, some may be a little familiar as one grandmother was born in Denmark, her sister - my Great Aunt was born on the boat on the way to America.


----------



## gfairenoughh

oorin said:


> Bianca.. Black or Nude?



Black!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Well I've done it, I've gone and started a blog...good grief what have I done?  I am excited to try this whole new thing, we'll see how it goes.  Only one post so far but hopefully that will blossom quickly.


 
Can't wait for recipes.  My Mom,sisters & I are thinking of doing a recipe book of family recipes.  We started going thru the boxes and books in Jan, my grandmother was Bohemian (Czech) and we have tones of recipes from her, and her Mom.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Can't wait for recipes.  My Mom,sisters & I are thinking of doing a recipe book of family recipes.  We started going thru the boxes and books in Jan, my grandmother was Bohemian (Czech) and we have tones of recipes from her, and her Mom.


Most of my recipes are German/Danish and just all-american mid-west cooking.  My family is from the Galena and Freeport Illinois area so a lot of farmers wives needing to make hearty dinners.

Czech would be great food and flavors to explore!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, it has started snowing...AGAIN!!  I'm not liking Mother Nature right now ~ and the ground hog in PA has a price on his head!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Ok, it has started snowing...AGAIN!!  I'm not liking Mother Nature right now ~ and the ground hog in PA has a price on his head!!!


Oh Hon, so sorry!
It was beautiful here today!  Was in short and flip flops all day, hung out in my neighbor's hammock for awhile...
You should come here!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Oh Hon, so sorry!
> It was beautiful here today!  Was in short and flip flops all day, hung out in my neighbor's hammock for awhile...
> You should come here!


Oh shh, both DH and I would love to be someplace warmer but with the house and such we just can't move...hmmm maybe I could come visit.  Well at least maybe be at the 50th celebration in LV!!  hahahaha


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> oh shh, both dh and i would love to be someplace warmer but with the house and such we just can't move...hmmm maybe i could come visit.  Well at least maybe be at the 50th celebration in lv!!  Hahahaha



yessss....!!!!!:d


----------



## Myrkur

It's freaaaaaking cold here uggghh!!!! So sick of it. It's 0C but they said it feels like -15C and sure feels like it, *******. I'm so sick of the weather, I eat all the time because of the cold lol. I want some nice weather and eat fruit the whole day and make smoothies and be able to walk around in shorts


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> It's freaaaaaking cold here uggghh!!!! So sick of it. It's 0C but they said it feels like -15C and sure feels like it, *******. I'm so sick of the weather, I eat all the time because of the cold lol. I want some nice weather and eat fruit the whole day and make smoothies and be able to walk around in shorts


 You will hate me for saying... But yesterday I was in shorts, flip flops, eating oranges off my tree, and grilled pineapple!  Swinging in my neighbor's hammock....


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> You will hate me for saying... But yesterday I was in shorts, flip flops, eating oranges off my tree, and grilled pineapple!  Swinging in my neighbor's hammock....



See you in a few hours cause I´m coming your way!!


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> See you in a few hours cause I´m coming your way!!


 I think everyone should!


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> I think everyone should!



And we can have a party


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> And we can have a party


 I could use a good party!!!


----------



## Christchrist

I'm having suck a hard time keeping up with all of e posts without the app.  I'm sorry if I missed anything


----------



## chilecorona

Myrkur said:


> And we can have a party


 Me three! It's snowing in DC! What?! Argh!!


----------



## chilecorona

Due to the snow and my general excitement, I'm a Pinterest and wedding-planning fool! I love it!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I'm having suck a hard time keeping up with all of e posts without the app.  I'm sorry if I missed anything



I have the same, I'm more on my phone then my laptop


----------



## Myrkur

chilecorona said:


> Me three! It's snowing in DC! What?! Argh!!



I saw it was snowing in NY too, gooood, I really want some nice weather when I'll be going there in 2 weeks. My sister was able to walk around in flip flops and shorts when she was there last year in April, it's spring *******it!!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I have the same, I'm more on my phone then my laptop



Ha. I said suck. Stupid phone


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Ha. I said suck. Stupid phone



I didn't even notice lol


----------



## Myrkur

No loubis for me in NY...


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> No loubis for me in NY...


What you mean? No Loubis


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> What you mean? No Loubis



I'm saving up for a birkin .. Otherwise I keep distracted and I'll never get the birkin. So I'm saving up for the birkin first, have the money in the summer and after that I can buy loubis again! Probably best anyway since they are cheaper here.. and paris isn't that far away from my place so.. I'm planning to go there in august anyway with a friend of mine, so think that's the best idea!


----------



## beagly911

Yea!!!!!  The app is back for Android!!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I'm saving up for a birkin .. Otherwise I keep distracted and I'll never get the birkin. So I'm saving up for the birkin first, have the money in the summer and after that I can buy loubis again! Probably best anyway since they are cheaper here.. and paris isn't that far away from my place so.. I'm planning to go there in august anyway with a friend of mine, so think that's the best idea!


Sweet.  I should save too


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Yea!!!!!  The app is back for Android!!


Lucky you!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Sweet.  I should save too



Save with me !


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Lucky you!



It works on my iPhone too! But I noticed it has advertisement at the bottom, which is really annoying.


----------



## anniethecat

YAY!!!! The app is back!!!  Glad it's back but the ads at the bottom of the page are annoying.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> It works on my iPhone too! But I noticed it has advertisement at the bottom, which is really annoying.



Super annoying. And my album is not on the app


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> YAY!!!! The app is back!!!  Glad it's back but the ads at the bottom of the page are annoying.



No multi quote?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> No multi quote?


 
Doesn't look like it but I can't even figure out what to push to post...lack of sleep!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Doesn't look like it but I can't even figure out what to push to post...lack of sleep!



Haha I'm not sure I'm a fan yet


----------



## Myrkur

I couldn't upload photos through the app.. I don't like the new app, so blehh.


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> Doesn't look like it but I can't even figure out what to push to post...lack of sleep!



Yeh I was searching for that too at first.. No improvements if you ask me


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Yeh I was searching for that too at first.. No improvements if you ask me











Christchrist said:


> No multi quote?


Ok I figured out the multi quote.


----------



## beagly911

Also got a photo to attach.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok I figured out the multi quote.



Do tell


----------



## Myrkur

Whut, how did you attach that photo. seriously, I was struggling the whole morning. It said 'uploading' and then it disappeared so I figured it would be uploaded then but when I post, nothing there..


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Whut, how did you attach that photo. seriously, I was struggling the whole morning. It said 'uploading' and then it disappeared so I figured it would be uploaded then but when I post, nothing there..



The little picture on the bottom of the screen near the twitter bird


----------



## beagly911

ok here's what I've figured out, when you select a post you get a little window that opens that says reply - quote - multi - share - more.  if you select the multi you can select as many posts as you want and then at the bottom of the screen is an option to quote or cancel, select quote and you will get mutli-quotes.  as for the pics, when you select reply you get a clean window with no quotes, there is an icon that looks like a camera, select that and then select where you want the pic to come from.  You will then get your picture with "This Forum" or cancel, select this forum.  Then on the bottom of your screen is a submit button, select that and you have uploaded a picture.


----------



## beagly911

Example with my android and my little BJ


----------



## beagly911

Oh and on a positive note I have an interview on the 9th of April!!  WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Oh and the other thing is I'm not sure if there are any differences between the Android and iPhone app


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:


> Oh and on a positive note I have an interview on the 9th of April!!  WOO HOO!!!!



Congrats, break a leg Beagly x


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Congrats, break a leg Beagly x


Thanks Loubiwhirl!!  I also found out I have a test with another agency on the 10th...the "stars" seem to be aligning!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> The little picture on the bottom of the screen near the twitter bird



I did! But then it said the 'uploading' thing and then the uploading screen was gone, but no photo when I post..


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh and on a positive note I have an interview on the 9th of April!!  WOO HOO!!!!



Congrats girl and I don't have a multi option on my iPhone


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Congrats girl and I don't have a multi option on my iPhone



If you highlight a post, go to more and select "copy" and do this for every post you want to reply to... Then double tap in the reply box at the bottom and "paste" it will multiquote for you.


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Loubiwhirl!!  I also found out I have a test with another agency on the 10th...the "stars" seem to be aligning!


Good luck Beagly!  Can't wait to hear!
(The letter never arrived :cry:  Thanks for trying to help me out.)


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Good luck Beagly!  Can't wait to hear!
> (The letter never arrived :cry:  Thanks for trying to help me out.)


Thanks SeeingRed...what it never got there???  Awe crud!  I wonder what happened??  Dang USPS, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Myrkur

Do you guys believe in spirits and that there's something out there?


----------



## anniethecat

Myrkur said:


> Do you guys believe in spirits and that there's something out there?


 

Sounds like there is a story behind this question?


----------



## Myrkur

anniethecat said:


> Sounds like there is a story behind this question?



Yeh well, my family can feel them. But only my mum and her brothers and sisters, like it skipped a generation. My dad passed last November, but everyone tells us he's in our house, my mum can't feel because she still did no accept he's gone. My uncle said to us that he saw him sitting on a sofa with a mirror above, it's the sofa in the living room, because he was sitting there always and there's a mirror above. It also explains why my dog keeps going on top of that specific sofa. Not our other sofa, but always that one and when you want to take him down, he gets grumpy and get back on there. Sometimes he also starts crying on top of the sofa.

I don't know because I've never seen or feel them, but I grew up with all the stories and most of the time they did make sense. Was just wondering how others here thought about things like this..


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, has anyone tried on the pivichic? Can anyone comment on how they fit? Are they similar to pigalle??


----------



## veechic

what are you ladies using for padding when there is heel slippage?
with most of my shoes (all of the cls, except my booties) i have some heel slippage. 

no matter if i size up (for toe comfort) or down (to hope that i can stretch the toe area and to try to avoid the heel slippage) 
i think maybe the way my feet are made, i will just always need something back there. maybe its the way i walk.. idk


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Ladies, has anyone tried on the pivichic? Can anyone comment on how they fit? Are they similar to pigalle??



I haven't ;/ PVC doesn't breathe.  I need air


----------



## Christchrist

veechic said:


> what are you ladies using for padding when there is heel slippage?
> with most of my shoes (all of the cls, except my booties) i have some heel slippage.
> 
> no matter if i size up (for toe comfort) or down (to hope that i can stretch the toe area and to try to avoid the heel slippage)
> i think maybe the way my feet are made, i will just always need something back there. maybe its the way i walk.. idk



I use gel inserts under the front of the foot. I hate any padding but I tolerate them better than heel grips


----------



## veechic

Christchrist said:


> I use gel inserts under the front of the foot. I hate any padding but I tolerate them better than heel grips



do those help for like when your heel is slipping out while you walk??


----------



## Christchrist

veechic said:


> do those help for like when your heel is slipping out while you walk??



Yes. They push your foot back


----------



## veechic

Christchrist said:


> Yes. They push your foot back



oh wow i would have never thought of that.. okay thanks!
ill try it


----------



## Pinkyhh

I will try also. Thank you


----------



## BagBragger

Hi Ladies-

I'm in need of your advice.  I made the following post in another thread, but wanted to try to get as much feedback as possible so I'm entering it here too.



I'm contemplating buying these shoes.  The seller's ebay listing indicates that the shoes have never been worn, only tried on in a store.  They have been authenticated, so I am comfortable with believing they are real.  But I am concerned about false advertising (?)...
To my eyes, the look like they've been worn on concrete, not marble, tile, or carpeted floor.  Even if tried on many, many times in a shoe store, I can't impinge the soles would have this type or wear.  And although its not much wear, it still is wear nonetheless.

Please share your thoughts and opinion.


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Thanks SeeingRed...what it never got there???  Awe crud!  I wonder what happened??  Dang USPS, I'm so sorry!!



Maybe it had something to do with the weather you were having around that time...?  I do appreciate your effort!


----------



## SeeingRed

BagBragger said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I'm in need of your advice.  I made the following post in another thread, but wanted to try to get as much feedback as possible so I'm entering it here too.
> View attachment 2122214
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating buying these shoes.  The seller's ebay listing indicates that the shoes have never been worn, only tried on in a store.  They have been authenticated, so I am comfortable with believing they are real.  But I am concerned about false advertising (?)...
> To my eyes, the look like they've been worn on concrete, not marble, tile, or carpeted floor.  Even if tried on many, many times in a shoe store, I can't impinge the soles would have this type or wear.  And although its not much wear, it still is wear nonetheless.
> 
> Please share your thoughts and opinion.


BB, mine looked MUCH worse after the first wear.  I wore them to a Pub for a few hours on St. Patrick's Day, and you can see where they are actually missing large areas of red, worn to the leather sole.  I would not be surprised if these were only worn on clean, or smoother surfaces.  Hope this helps.  They are beautiful, and I think you will be very happy with them.  Good luck!!


----------



## BagBragger

SeeingRed said:


> BB, mine looked MUCH worse after the first wear.  I wore them to a Pub for a few hours on St. Patrick's Day, and you can see where they are actually missing large areas of red, worn to the leather sole.  I would not be surprised if these were only worn on clean, or smoother surfaces.  Hope this helps.  They are beautiful, and I think you will be very happy with them.  Good luck!!



Thanks for your insight Red!


----------



## veechic

I think that if they were worn on concrete they would be missing at least a little red.
They look like they were worn somewhere sorta dirty.. Possibly dirt or grass or a dirty/dusty carpet maybe..? But yea, not concrete IMO


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wuuuuuut is going on with tpf!! holy color-blocking! I dunno if I'm liking this


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> wuuuuuut is going on with tpf!! holy color-blocking! I dunno if I'm liking this


I'm going to stick with the app...this makes my eyes hurt!!  Although I will admit it is a good April Fools!  They do something every year!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> I'm going to stick with the app...this makes my eyes hurt!!  Although I will admit it is a good April Fools!  They do something every year!



Oh thank goodness, I didn't even THINK of april fools day.  Here I was thinking it was permanent....guess I should have known better! lol :shame:  Thanks beags!


----------



## DezinrDiva

jess10141 said:


> wuuuuuut is going on with tpf!! holy color-blocking! I dunno if I'm liking this


You can go back to the old look for a drop down menu at the bottom of the page called theme switcher.  Those colors were killing me...


----------



## veechic

I legit thought my phone was broken when I saw those bright arse colors


----------



## CloudyDayz198

DezinrDiva said:


> You can go back to the old look for a drop down menu at the bottom of the page called theme switcher.  Those colors were killing me...



Life saver! Soooo much better. Thank you!


----------



## SeeingRed

DezinrDiva said:


> You can go back to the old look for a drop down menu at the bottom of the page called theme switcher.  Those colors were killing me...


 
Thanks for the tip!  I was about to go blind!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl317

DezinrDiva said:


> You can go back to the old look for a drop down menu at the bottom of the page called theme switcher.  Those colors were killing me...


Thanks because the colors were making me dizzy.


----------



## Chanieish

DezinrDiva said:


> You can go back to the old look for a drop down menu at the bottom of the page called theme switcher.  Those colors were killing me...


Why didn't I read your post sooner!

Thank you for the advice. I was being blinded the the colors. I'd rather by blinded by shiny new Loubs and bling.


----------



## chloe speaks

BagBragger said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I'm in need of your advice.  I made the following post in another thread, but wanted to try to get as much feedback as possible so I'm entering it here too.
> View attachment 2122214
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating buying these shoes.  The seller's ebay listing indicates that the shoes have never been worn, only tried on in a store.  They have been authenticated, so I am comfortable with believing they are real.  But I am concerned about false advertising (?)...
> To my eyes, the look like they've been worn on concrete, not marble, tile, or carpeted floor.  Even if tried on many, many times in a shoe store, I can't impinge the soles would have this type or wear.  And although its not much wear, it still is wear nonetheless.
> 
> Please share your thoughts and opinion.



OP: imho, these have been worn - not alot, but as you have said on concrete, and refinished with red paint (and the job not done properly, otherwise they would have first sanded smooth and then used enough red to cover the sanding job).

of course, i can only guess from the picture that is posted, but that's what i think - i received a pair off of ebay that were 'touched up' (seller advertised as pre-owned) and that looks similar to my pair.


----------



## BagBragger

chloe speaks said:


> OP: imho, these have been worn - not alot, but as you have said on concrete, and refinished with red paint (and the job not done properly, otherwise they would have first sanded smooth and then used enough red to cover the sanding job).
> 
> of course, i can only guess from the picture that is posted, but that's what i think - i received a pair off of ebay that were 'touched up' (seller advertised as pre-owned) and that looks similar to my pair.



Thank you Chloe, the seller still denies that there's more to the look of the soles than store try-on...even intends to rebut my posts on here!  I don't even understand what she last said...sounds like rambling!


----------



## beagly911

persiankitykat said:


> Would anyone happen to have a pair of past season style powder pink snake Jenny's in a sz 36.5?


Your best bet is ebay or bonanza...tPF does not do sales between members and if you solicit you can and will be banned so be careful as I have seen many posts about the Jenny's from you!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm back. I gave up. I'm getting the Birkin next year. Or the year after that. I need shoes


----------



## Myrkur

I was thinking about buying a pair in London on tuesday but after knowing how high the pound is compared to euros right now ..... yeh not gonna happen


----------



## chilecorona

There's a pair of Police on eBay in a 42! Why can't they be a 40-41?!?!? Whyyyyyy


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> There's a pair of Police on eBay in a 42! Why can't they be a 40-41?!?!? Whyyyyyy


I know they are UHG, but what about those wedding shoes?????  and BTW I do keep scanning for both for you!!


----------



## veechic

quick question
is the platform on MBBs identical to the platform of lady peeps? 
i know they are both 150's but im wondering about that platform, for some reason i am nervous about walking in LPs


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I haven't ;/ PVC doesn't breathe.  I need air



Hi Cc...I've missed you. I'm obsessed with these but the advice I got is they run large and 36 won't fit. Someone suggested sizing .5 down from piggy 120. If anyone has any more thoughts or advice on sizing of 100 I'd be grateful...


----------



## PetitColibri

.


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Hi Cc...I've missed you. I'm obsessed with these but the advice I got is they run large and 36 won't fit. Someone suggested sizing .5 down from piggy 120. If anyone has any more thoughts or advice on sizing of 100 I'd be grateful...



Hi hun I wish I could help you. Let me know how it's goes.  I know I'm not on much. This new app kills me


----------



## Christchrist

veechic said:


> quick question
> is the platform on MBBs identical to the platform of lady peeps?
> i know they are both 150's but im wondering about that platform, for some reason i am nervous about walking in LPs



The mbb is easier to walk in for me then the lp


----------



## chilecorona

Finally got the app! woot woot wooty woot! Living for the fall styles too! &#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Finally got the app! woot woot wooty woot! Living for the fall styles too! &#128525;



I'm not impressed with the app. You like?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I'm not impressed with the app. You like?



I don't like it. It doesn't appear that I can multi-quote anymore with the app and for some reason now I'm getting an error message when I try to upload a pic!


----------



## Myrkur

I deleted the app, it's too  annoying


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> I'm not impressed with the app. You like?



I don't like it, but at least I can check in with you all while on the go!


----------



## veechic

Christchrist said:


> The mbb is easier to walk in for me then the lp



this is what i was thinking  because the MBBs platform looks higher 
i should receive my LPs in about a week, ill just really hope that i can walk in them...
thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

Oh I hope they change the app. So annoying.


----------



## oorin

Hey guys.. Which loubs do you think is perfect for a go to mall casual t-shirt and jeans occasion? FILO? Ron Ron? Or any other style you can think of?


----------



## beagly911

oorin said:


> Hey guys.. Which loubs do you think is perfect for a go to mall casual t-shirt and jeans occasion? FILO? Ron Ron? Or any other style you can think of?


Well me personally I would go with the Ron Ron, a little more casual but still gorgeous!


----------



## oorin

beagly911 said:


> Well me personally I would go with the Ron Ron, a little more casual but still gorgeous!



I believe Ron Ron has a thicker heels yes? And it is lower than FILO.. But gosh damn FILO looks so nice haha.. Other than Ron Ron and FILO which style can you think of?


----------



## Myrkur

What about the sinples?


----------



## oorin

Myrkur said:


> What about the sinples?



Not really a fan of the style :/ I have a non CL décolleté style heels in 100 and they don't look nice with jeans I don't know why they look so off lol..


----------



## beagly911

i say then go with the sexier Filo, but I think you may have a "shorter" day as they could be a little less comfy over a shopping day!! IMHO


----------



## oorin

beagly911 said:


> i say then go with the sexier Filo, but I think you may have a "shorter" day as they could be a little less comfy over a shopping day!! IMHO



Ahh I can totally relate to that.. I find it a bother to wear heels and shop :\ Usually I just wear flats.. Mhmm.. But then 100 is no problem at all for me for shopping day.. I don't have a 120 so I can't relate to that.. I might try them out sometimes XD


----------



## oorin

Okay so I contacted my SA and she said she found a FILO nude in 37.. and it is about US$1008 ish.. Considering I live in Indonesia.. The price is high.. My size for AD is 37.5.. Do you think I will fit 37 Filo? :\ Should I get them Filo or wait for Bianca?


----------



## Chanieish

Hi!

Does anyone know if the Corneille is part of the regular line? Will the sizes on the nude patent one be refreshed online?

Thank you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*Ladies, have anyone seen the Daffodiles in Volcano strass??? *


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Corneille is part of the regular line? Will the sizes on the nude patent one be refreshed online?
> 
> Thank you!



I believe it is.  They should refresh eventually.


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> I believe it is.  They should refresh eventually.



Thank you for your reply! I'm so glad it'll get refreshed. I just discovered the style and it looks oh so sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Thank you for your reply! I'm so glad it'll get refreshed. I just discovered the style and it looks oh so sexy!



The boutiques have them


----------



## sakura

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Ladies, have anyone seen the Daffodiles in Volcano strass??? *



They were never produced in Volcano Strass.


----------



## Aplblsm

Hello all.  I'm new here.  Just bought my first pair a few weeks ago and plan on picking up a pair or two this week.  I can see that this is going to become an obsession!


----------



## martinaa

Aplblsm said:


> Hello all.  I'm new here.  Just bought my first pair a few weeks ago and plan on picking up a pair or two this week.  I can see that this is going to become an obsession!



Welcome!


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> Hello all.  I'm new here.  Just bought my first pair a few weeks ago and plan on picking up a pair or two this week.  I can see that this is going to become an obsession!


Welcome, it's a slippery slope!


----------



## Aplblsm

Thanks for the welcome!  This is quite fun.  I NEVER thought I'd spend this much on a pair of shoes.  But now I'm wondering what took me this long to get here (and which pair to get next)!  The challenge now is figuring out sizing for the different styles.  Just finding an 8.5 US looks like it won't work for CL.


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  This is quite fun.  I NEVER thought I'd spend this much on a pair of shoes.  But now I'm wondering what took me this long to get here (and which pair to get next)!  The challenge now is figuring out sizing for the different styles.  Just finding an 8.5 US looks like it won't work for CL.


No not usually, I'm a US 9 and am a TTS 39.5 or 40, I tend to go with the 40 and pad a little rather than have really tight toe boxes.  The ladies on the sizing thread are a great help with sizing questions!


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> The boutiques have them



Really?

I am heading to the Robertson boutique in LA (my first time ever in a Loub store!) and fingers crossed that they have it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sakura said:


> They were never produced in Volcano Strass.



I know but I`ve see them a few days ago...


----------



## sakura

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I know but I`ve see them a few days ago...



Did you see them in the boutique or a store?  AFAIK the US boutiques and stores don't have it.


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I know but I`ve see them a few days ago...



could they be custom ones ?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PetitColibri said:


> could they be custom ones ?





sakura said:


> Did you see them in the boutique or a store?  AFAIK the US boutiques and stores don't have it.



*I think they look so fab!! right? TDF!*


----------



## sakura

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *I think they look so fab!! right? TDF!*



Those are pretty!  I've never come across a volcano strass Daffodile and AFAIK it's not available for special order.  Perhaps one of the speciality stores ordered it, or it was a DIY?


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi all. Sorry I have been AWOL for so long, but it seems every time I think I am back, something comes up. I haven't added any new CLs in at least a year, although Chanel shoes have popped into my closet. So how are you all?


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Hi all. Sorry I have been AWOL for so long, but it seems every time I think I am back, something comes up. I haven't added any new CLs in at least a year, although Chanel shoes have popped into my closet. So how are you all?


So good to see you B!!!  I've missed having you around!  How are things going?


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> So good to see you B!!!  I've missed having you around!  How are things going?


 
Things are great here. I had surgery for skin cancer last month and some psycho road rager wrecked my car, but otherwise all is good. I quit that sucky job at the end of October, since my FIL had to have surgery and my MIL doesn't drive as far as the hospital. That resulted in three trips to Ontario in a month and a half. I've been busy trying to get the inside of the house painted and hitting the gym 5 days a week.

How about you, Beagly?


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Things are great here. I had surgery for skin cancer last month and some psycho road rager wrecked my car, but otherwise all is good. I quit that sucky job at the end of October, since my FIL had to have surgery and my MIL doesn't drive as far as the hospital. That resulted in three trips to Ontario in a month and a half. I've been busy trying to get the inside of the house painted and hitting the gym 5 days a week.
> 
> How about you, Beagly?


I'm still looking for a job after leaving my nightmare job at the end of October too!!  I've had an interview with one agency and am in backgrounds for another agency!  Hopefully something soon! DH's stepfather passed away last Monday so the week has been crazy!  I too have had skin cancer issues...wish I had more information as I was slathering myself with baby oil in the 70's and 80's!!  Hugs to you and your family!! At least DH and I are only 45-60 min from Mom, that's comforting!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

There are 2 Pigaresille listed on eBay, 1 for $1295 size 40, and another for $1595 (size 36 or 39). It has both sizes. I realize this shoe is sold out but those prices are OUTRAGEOUS! Retail price is $795...smh!


----------



## jaclyn86

So while DH and DD sleep away what is a girl with major anxiety do while waiting to see if there is going to be a tornado or not? Decide which Louboutin I want next! 

I hate storms and this year WILL be the year we get a storm shelter! I have been putting it off for 4 years now! Lol Not like having one would make me feel better we usually just go to our family's house!


----------



## SeeingRed

jaclyn86 said:


> So while DH and DD sleep away what is a girl with major anxiety do while waiting to see if there is going to be a tornado or not? Decide which Louboutin I want next!
> 
> I hate storms and this year WILL be the year we get a storm shelter! I have been putting it off for 4 years now! Lol Not like having one would make me feel better we usually just go to our family's house!


Or you could live in California and have earthquakes!!  I think earthquakes are much easier, they are sudden, then they are over.  The down side, no time to shop for Louboutins! lol


----------



## jaclyn86

SeeingRed said:


> Or you could live in California and have earthquakes!!  I think earthquakes are much easier, they are sudden, then they are over.  The down side, no time to shop for Louboutins! lol



I'm sorry you don't get to shop during your disasters! Lol in the past year we started having more frequent earthquakes too but they are small! Between the tornados, droughts, earthquakes, and occasional ice storm Oklahoma doesn't seem like the ideal place to live but I love it! Sleepless nights and all!


----------



## SeeingRed

jaclyn86 said:


> I'm sorry you don't get to shop during your disasters! Lol in the past year we started having more frequent earthquakes too but they are small! Between the tornados, droughts, earthquakes, and occasional ice storm Oklahoma doesn't seem like the ideal place to live but I love it! Sleepless nights and all!



I love California, (except the politics) however we do not get extreme weather here in San Diego.


----------



## jaclyn86

Decent weather and good shopping! Lucky!


----------



## Christchrist

jaclyn86 said:


> I'm sorry you don't get to shop during your disasters! Lol in the past year we started having more frequent earthquakes too but they are small! Between the tornados, droughts, earthquakes, and occasional ice storm Oklahoma doesn't seem like the ideal place to live but I love it! Sleepless nights and all!



You need to move honey. I'd be a wreck


----------



## SeeingRed

jaclyn86 said:


> So while DH and DD sleep away what is a girl with major anxiety do while waiting to see if there is going to be a tornado or not? Decide which Louboutin I want next!
> 
> I hate storms and this year WILL be the year we get a storm shelter! I have been putting it off for 4 years now! Lol Not like having one would make me feel better we usually just go to our family's house!


 Storm update???  How many CL's were you able to purchase?


----------



## jaclyn86

Christchrist said:


> You need to move honey. I'd be a wreck



Lol it's not so bad. I only freak out during April and May!



SeeingRed said:


> Storm update???  How many CL's were you able to purchase?



No new ones but I have a few picked out! Think hubby needs a break before I start in on a new pair!


----------



## Myrkur

I am so happy I'm back! And the new app is much much better, I use it on my new iPad mini and it's working great so far. Uploading pictures and quoting is better now and no big *** ads.


----------



## oorin

Question, do you guys mind if your shoes comes with a teared up box. Not damaged or teared but its like the box got lots of stickers or tape being pulled off them leaving an ugly teared mark.. Not only one but lots.. Would you ask for a box (only the lid) change?


----------



## SeeingRed

oorin said:


> Question, do you guys mind if your shoes comes with a teared up box. Not damaged or teared but its like the box got lots of stickers or tape being pulled off them leaving an ugly teared mark.. Not only one but lots.. Would you ask for a box (only the lid) change?[/QUOTE
> IMO, if you are purchasing a new pair of shoes, especially high end shoes, the box should be in good shape.  Like buying a new car with bald tires??


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> I'm still looking for a job after leaving my nightmare job at the end of October too!!  I've had an interview with one agency and am in backgrounds for another agency!  Hopefully something soon! DH's stepfather passed away last Monday so the week has been crazy!  I too have had skin cancer issues...wish I had more information as I was slathering myself with baby oil in the 70's and 80's!!  Hugs to you and your family!! At least DH and I are only 45-60 min from Mom, that's comforting!


 
I'm sorry about your FIL's passing. Good luck with the job search. I'm not looking right now, but plan to get into a Real Estate course next month. 

Hmm, baby oil and cocoa butter were tanning staples when I was growing up. There was no such thing as sun screen until I was out of high school. My generation is really paying for it now.

Hugs to you and your family, too.


----------



## BattyBugs

SeeingRed said:


> oorin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, do you guys mind if your shoes comes with a teared up box. Not damaged or teared but its like the box got lots of stickers or tape being pulled off them leaving an ugly teared mark.. Not only one but lots.. Would you ask for a box (only the lid) change?[/QUOTE
> IMO, if you are purchasing a new pair of shoes, especially high end shoes, the box should be in good shape.  Like buying a new car with bald tires??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't bother me and I would not ask for another lid. Then again, I usually trade my boxes away here on the forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## LouisNY

Omg, I cantbelieve I did it. I just ordered my second pair of CLs within two weeks. I am on aserious ban until forever )
I am waiting for my Simple 100 Patent in nude! After getting my batignolles 120 I realized, that I will probably not get a lot of wear out of them. Since I have a little one and dont go out a lot. So I figured I need a comfy pair for work. My logic )
Please tell me you understand


----------



## SeeingRed

LouisNY said:


> Omg, I cantbelieve I did it. I just ordered my second pair of CLs within two weeks. I am on aserious ban until forever )
> I am waiting for my Simple 100 Patent in nude! After getting my batignolles 120 I realized, that I will probably not get a lot of wear out of them. Since I have a little one and dont go out a lot. So I figured I need a comfy pair for work. My logic )
> Please tell me you understand


Makes perfect sense to me!!!


----------



## LouisNY

SeeingRed said:


> Makes perfect sense to me!!!



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

LouisNY said:


> Omg, I cantbelieve I did it. I just ordered my second pair of CLs within two weeks. I am on aserious ban until forever )
> I am waiting for my Simple 100 Patent in nude! After getting my batignolles 120 I realized, that I will probably not get a lot of wear out of them. Since I have a little one and dont go out a lot. So I figured I need a comfy pair for work. My logic )
> Please tell me you understand


They will be perfect for work, and yes I SOOO understand!


----------



## joey'slove

Hey can some one help me, i just purchase a pair of CL on ebay on the description it's stated new but when i receive it, the red part at the slope between your heel and your sole on the bottom is all wrinkles up, is this normal for CL or are these fakes?


----------



## mf19

Hey errbody!  So, after seeing shoeaddictklw's *beautiful* Dos Noeud - I am absolutely in love!  However, they cost £625.00 and at the end of May/beginning of June I am going to be flying out of Heathrow and am planning to get a Chanel WOC (will be first chanel handbag).  Am I right to just stick with the chanel?  I definitely cannot afford both... and by the time I will (end of June) I'm guessing that the Dos Noeud will be wiped out of stores   Help me out - what should I do!


----------



## LolasCloset

LouisNY said:


> Omg, I cantbelieve I did it. I just ordered my second pair of CLs within two weeks. I am on aserious ban until forever )
> I am waiting for my Simple 100 Patent in nude! After getting my batignolles 120 I realized, that I will probably not get a lot of wear out of them. Since I have a little one and dont go out a lot. So I figured I need a comfy pair for work. My logic )
> Please tell me you understand


I just did this too! Except, I feel like I've done 0-60, after buying my very first pair of CLs a couple weeks ago (the pigalle 120s after lusting after them for YEARS). I started reading this forum more, drooling over mod pictures (after ages of gazing lovingly at shop websites) and one thing led to another and I am now *actually addicted* to these shoes. I found a good looking pair of Greissimos multi damas on ebay and they were a great deal, and I had to have them. And THEN I just won an auction for Escandrias today . I have promised myself that this is it (at least until the latter two pairs arrive and I can try them on ). I'd be gutted if I had to sell either the greissimos or escandrias because of fit, so fingers crossed! After years of trying to hold off, I humbly offer myself to the CL flock.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi Ladies!

I saw a pic of Kim Kardashian wearing Nude Un Bouts! Was that a special order or did that really come out?

Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I saw a pic of Kim Kardashian wearing Nude Un Bouts! Was that a special order or did that really come out?
> 
> Thank you!



Special order


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Special order



Is special order available for nude Un Bout?

How to make a special order? Can I email my SA and say I want a Nude Un Bout 120 and size?

How much will it cost?


----------



## Louise26

Quick opinion needed - it's currently 56 degrees and sunny here in the 'Burgh. Still too cold to wear my Lady Slings?


----------



## beagly911

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Quick opinion needed - it's currently 56 degrees and sunny here in the 'Burgh. Still too cold to wear my Lady Slings?


I'm just a few hours away from you and I've gotten my peep toes and slings out...go for it!


----------



## Myrkur

LouisNY said:


> Omg, I cantbelieve I did it. I just ordered my second pair of CLs within two weeks. I am on aserious ban until forever )
> I am waiting for my Simple 100 Patent in nude! After getting my batignolles 120 I realized, that I will probably not get a lot of wear out of them. Since I have a little one and dont go out a lot. So I figured I need a comfy pair for work. My logic )
> Please tell me you understand



I understand since I also need a pair of working shoes, just keep getting distracted


----------



## Myrkur

mf19 said:


> Hey errbody!  So, after seeing shoeaddictklw's *beautiful* Dos Noeud - I am absolutely in love!  However, they cost £625.00 and at the end of May/beginning of June I am going to be flying out of Heathrow and am planning to get a Chanel WOC (will be first chanel handbag).  Am I right to just stick with the chanel?  I definitely cannot afford both... and by the time I will (end of June) I'm guessing that the Dos Noeud will be wiped out of stores   Help me out - what should I do!


 
I would only get the louboutins if you REALLY love them, since they are not 'classics' and the WOC is. I love my WOC and it's very practical.


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> I'm still looking for a job after leaving my nightmare job at the end of October too!!  I've had an interview with one agency and am in backgrounds for another agency!  Hopefully something soon! DH's stepfather passed away last Monday so the week has been crazy!  I too have had skin cancer issues...wish I had more information as I was slathering myself with baby oil in the 70's and 80's!!  Hugs to you and your family!! At least DH and I are only 45-60 min from Mom, that's comforting!



Oh beagly I'm so sorry, I hope you and your DH are alright.


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Oh beagly I'm so sorry, I hope you and your DH are alright.


Thank you sweetie, we're adjusting and talking to Mom a lot!


----------



## mf19

Myrkur said:


> I would only get the louboutins if you REALLY love them, since they are not 'classics' and the WOC is. I love my WOC and it's very practical.



Thanks for your reply.  I think I'm going to go for the Chanel Now to decide what exactly!  WOC and CWC or just one handbag... hmmmm


----------



## Louise26

beagly911 said:


> I'm just a few hours away from you and I've gotten my peep toes and slings out...go for it!



Thanks!! I did. Made me so happy to break them out of storage!


----------



## beagly911

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Thanks!! I did. Made me so happy to break them out of storage!


Yea!  I'm so glad you did!


----------



## beagly911

*LONG RANT...*please feel free to ignore, just need a little vent!

OMG, my subdivision has been having "_*issues*_" with the builder ~ they were supposed to build two phases and because of the drop in the housing market decided to abandon the second phase.  Well, needless to say the residents of the first phase can not meet the expected expenditures for common area lawn maintenance and snow removal as it was based on the two phases.  On a completely awesome note the community came together and spent 3-4 hours today, and more to come tomorrow, mowing, cutting back ornamental grasses, shaping bushes and clean up some trash.  But as I was the one cutting back the grasses and shaping the bushes, my arms and back are screaming at me right now!  DH and I were going to go out tonight, and my CL's were going to come out to play but we are going to stay in and grill tonight ~ if I can get him to wake up from his nap! LOL  Thank you all for letting me vent on a CL night lost, getting off my soap box and getting a glass of wine!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> *LONG RANT...*please feel free to ignore, just need a little vent!
> 
> OMG, my subdivision has been having "_*issues*_" with the builder ~ they were supposed to build two phases and because of the drop in the housing market decided to abandon the second phase.  Well, needless to say the residents of the first phase can not meet the expected expenditures for common area lawn maintenance and snow removal as it was based on the two phases.  On a completely awesome note the community came together and spent 3-4 hours today, and more to come tomorrow, mowing, cutting back ornamental grasses, shaping bushes and clean up some trash.  But as I was the one cutting back the grasses and shaping the bushes, my arms and back are screaming at me right now!  DH and I were going to go out tonight, and my CL's were going to come out to play but we are going to stay in and grill tonight ~ if I can get him to wake up from his nap! LOL  Thank you all for letting me vent on a CL night lost, getting off my soap box and getting a glass of wine!!


Or two hon!


----------



## Lafashionista86

I need help authenticating some redbottoms


----------



## beagly911

Lafashionista86 said:


> I need help authenticating some redbottoms


Please try the Authentication Thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## firemaiden

To whomever just snatched up the size 9 peep toe Louboutins on The Real Real: I hate you so much. I sat there for 45 minutes waiting and refreshing the page for every interval for it to not be on hold anymore and quickly press 'buy' but your indecisive self had to delay buying it like THREE TIMES when people who were ready to pay immediately were waiting to buy it.

Ugh. Okay. I'm okay. lol


----------



## beagly911

firemaiden said:


> To whomever just snatched up the size 9 peep toe Louboutins on The Real Real: I hate you so much. I sat there for 45 minutes waiting and refreshing the page for every interval for it to not be on hold anymore and quickly press 'buy' but your indecisive self had to delay buying it like THREE TIMES when people who were ready to pay immediately were waiting to buy it.
> 
> Ugh. Okay. I'm okay. lol


I'm so sorry you missed out but it wasn't me!!  hehe


----------



## beagly911

OMG we have a Philippine family that just moved in next door and while they were out of town DH cut their lawn....the sister gave us a jar of grease-less peanut...they are unbelievably yummy!!!  I so love exposure to other cultures...that's why I and my family have had 5 exchange students!!!  Hmmm maybe we should host another!!


----------



## Myrkur

We have a new king and a beautiful queen  wooooooo just had to share!!


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I'm so sorry you missed out but it wasn't me!!  hehe


 Wasn't me either.  Although Beagly gets all the good stuff i look at....  lol


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> We have a new king and a beautiful queen  wooooooo just had to share!!


 Thats awesome!  (And I bet she is wearing a beautiful pair of CLs with that gown!)


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> Thats awesome!  (And I bet she is wearing a beautiful pair of CLs with that gown!)



How cool would that be huh! Haha


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2162629



That blue is stunning. She is purdy


----------



## beagly911

Happy May Day...going to be clear and 70 today, for all of the tPF'ers in Colorado ~ sorry about the snow but it will melt by tomorrow, stay safe!


----------



## beagly911

I have another interview!!  Yippie!!!  Also put in applications with Ann Taylor...I figured at least half of my closet is Ann Taylor, seemed like a good thought.  Happy Thursday everyone!!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> I have another interview!!  Yippie!!!  Also put in applications with Ann Taylor...I figured at least half of my closet is Ann Taylor, seemed like a good thought.  Happy Thursday everyone!!



Woooo good luck beagly!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2162629


Her cape is To.Die.For! So statuesque!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I have another interview!!  Yippie!!!  Also put in applications with Ann Taylor...I figured at least half of my closet is Ann Taylor, seemed like a good thought.  Happy Thursday everyone!!


 What a fun idea, good luck!!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> What a fun idea, good luck!!


My only fear is that I would spend almost as much as I earn as I'm almost down another size!!


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> My only fear is that I would spend almost as much as I earn as I'm almost down another size!!



I worked at a clothes store after I graduated from college, mostly to build up my professional wardrobe.  It was pointless for them to even print a check as the money truly did go right back to them!


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> I worked at a clothes store after I graduated from college, mostly to build up my professional wardrobe.  It was pointless for them to even print a check as the money truly did go right back to them!


Well I love Ann Taylor and the fit on my 5'9" athletic frame but I've also gone from a size 16, 3 years ago, to an 8/10 today...my wardrobe needs some help!  I've got my 14's saved but it's time to let those go and put the 12's in their place.


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> Well I love Ann Taylor and the fit on my 5'9" athletic frame but I've also gone from a size 16, 3 years ago, to an 8/10 today...my wardrobe needs some help!  I've got my 14's saved but it's time to let those go and put the 12's in their place.



That is awesome!  Congrats on the progress!  Yep, the 14s need to go.  And Ann Taylor will definitely help that wardrobe.


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> That is awesome!  Congrats on the progress!  Yep, the 14s need to go.  And Ann Taylor will definitely help that wardrobe.


Thanks, I am not going back to the 14's so it's time for them to go!!  Just hope I get a call!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> My only fear is that I would spend almost as much as I earn as I'm almost down another size!!


 A kid in a candy shop!  Congrats on the size reduction, I am always happy to hear  people are taking care of themselves (as I sit at my desk going through my low carb, sugar free recipes).
TGIF!!!


----------



## beagly911

Just got a call from Ann Taylor, going in today for an interview!  Yippie!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Just got a call from Ann Taylor, going in today for an interview!  Yippie!!



Yay! Good luck Beagly!


----------



## beagly911

Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!



Congrats Beagly!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Congrats Beagly!


Thanks wanna, now to get the paycheck home and not buy out the whole store!!  :giggles:


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!


 Ohmygosh!  You got it? Congrats!  (Please post mod shots of all your new outfits!)


----------



## JessieG

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!



Congrats beagly!!!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Ohmygosh!  You got it? Congrats!  (Please post mod shots of all your new outfits!)





JessieG said:


> Congrats beagly!!!


Thanks SeeingRed and JessieG!


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> ...now to get the paycheck home and not buy out the whole store!!  :giggles:



You'll still want to buy shoes, so I think the "whole store" is safe!  LOL

Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Ohmygosh!  You got it? Congrats!  (Please post mod shots of all your new outfits!)


Yeah, the most relaxed interview I've had and now not to spend the whole paycheck in the store!!  Although I've found that most of my suits are size 14 and I'm an 8/10 now...there will be a suit in my future!!


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> You'll still want to buy shoes, so I think the "whole store" is safe!  LOL
> 
> Congrats!


Yes I will still want CL's but some of the Ann Taylor shoes are cute too...dang it!!!!  Not to mention I was as size 16 3 years ago and have slowly lowered to an 8/10...time to restock the closet!!(slowly)!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Yeah, the most relaxed interview I've had and now not to spend the whole paycheck in the store!!  Although I've found that most of my suits are size 14 and I'm an 8/10 now...there will be a suit in my future!!


 I am sure that it is a requirement for you to wear/model their clothes while on the job.  Think of it as a required uniform!  Yes, I can validate most anything.... :giggles:


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!



Yay - congrats beagly!


----------



## martinaa

Anyone know what is the difference between Coral and Cameo Rose? Is there a difference?


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Anyone know what is the difference between Coral and Cameo Rose? Is there a difference?



Not really. Coral is a little brighter


----------



## mf19

anyone else notice the price for pigalles went up in the UK? 375 to 395...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> anyone else notice the price for pigalles went up in the UK? 375 to 395...



the price for all classic shoes went up actually  but on net a porter its still 375


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> the price for all classic shoes went up actually  but on net a porter its still 375



 too bad NAP doesn't have anything I'm looking for.  Looks like I will be paying the £395!  I thought it was strange when I just bought my Decollete 554s that they were more than Pigalles.  At least still a bit cheaper than US!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> too bad NAP doesn't have anything I'm looking for.  Looks like I will be paying the £395!  I thought it was strange when I just bought my Decollete 554s that they were more than Pigalles.  At least still a bit cheaper than US!



yep  louboutin knows no matter how much his shoes are we'll still buy them even if we have to stave to death. 
agree guess cuz they have to pay import tax in the US we dont have to here since we belong to the EU


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> yep  louboutin knows no matter how much his shoes are we'll still buy them even if we have to stave to death.
> agree guess cuz they have to pay import tax in the US we dont have to here since we belong to the EU



Yeah and at price increases of £20 in our head we think it's not THAT bad... especially compared to some other brands.  What are you looking for currently (if anything)... were you affected?  I mainly like the classic styles, but like you said will shell out the £395 for them still!

Light-bulb just went off in my head!  Mum's visiting in July think I shall make her buy a pair for me and then claim the tax back.. hehe her list is getting big as I already have a chanel on the list!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> Yeah and at price increases of £20 in our head we think it's not THAT bad... especially compared to some other brands.  What are you looking for currently (if anything)... were you affected?  I mainly like the classic styles, but like you said will shell out the £395 for them still!
> 
> Light-bulb just went off in my head!  Mum's visiting in July think I shall make her buy a pair for me and then claim the tax back.. hehe her list is getting big as I already have a chanel on the list!



i luckily bought a pair of black ron ron suede before the price went up. i dont particularly like any shoes from this SS13 so... fingers crossed for FW13
yes definitely!  especially for bags. the tax you claim back can buy you another pair of shoes


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> i luckily bought a pair of black ron ron suede before the price went up. i dont particularly like any shoes from this SS13 so... fingers crossed for FW13
> yes definitely!  especially for bags. the tax you claim back can buy you another pair of shoes



GREAT THINKING!  I didn't even think of the fact that the tax back will in a sense "pay" for the shoes.  I like the way you think!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> GREAT THINKING!  I didn't even think of the fact that the tax back will in a sense "pay" for the shoes.  I like the way you think!



 in my language we have a saying, you can only think of the best way to deal with problems when you're n the worst situation. and by worst situation here i mean im broke


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!



Congrats beagly!!! At least you found something and as long as you like your job!


----------



## samina

mf19 said:


> anyone else notice the price for pigalles went up in the UK? 375 to 395...



Yh I was in the boutique a few weeks go and she said the prices go up Monday but they didn't have my size  to try on hmm waiting for summer sales


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Congrats beagly!!! At least you found something and as long as you like your job!


Thanks, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Wildflower22

I have a pair of nude patent Bianca 140mm on the way!! I am so excited but so nervous about the fit! Unable to try them on, so I'm crossing my fingers that they not only fit but aren't too uncomfortable!


----------



## MvE

Hey I'm new on this forum and I saw this post so I also have a question about a nude pair of Louboutins I bought last week. (I can't start a subject-thingy because I'm new, so I post my question here if you don't mind) so I bought the Filo's from the original Christian Louboutin site, but at the inside of the shoe, at the front there is some red ink. I guess from the sole-colouring? What should I do? And I was afraid it's a fake, but that can't be right? Because it's from the original site...So please anyone help me!


----------



## wannaprada

MvE said:


> Hey I'm new on this forum and I saw this post so I also have a question about a nude pair of Louboutins I bought last week. (I can't start a subject-thingy because I'm new, so I post my question here if you don't mind) so I bought the Filo's from the original Christian Louboutin site, but at the inside of the shoe, at the front there is some red ink. I guess from the sole-colouring? What should I do? And I was afraid it's a fake, but that can't be right? Because it's from the original site...So please anyone help me!



 If you purchased them from the CL site then they're not fake. If it really bothers you, send them back for another pair or see if a boutique (if you're near one) will exchange them for you.


----------



## wannaprada

Happy Mother's Day to all you hot Louboutin wearing mamas!


----------



## MegsVC

Has anyone ever used a shipping service/american box address?
I'm fiending for a new pair, but there's no way i'm paying full price since I want something spiked/exotic, and waiting until sales is risky because my size usually sells out quickly, and if i get 40% off at boutiques, by the time I pay 30% in taxes, its practically full price again... 
I don't have any family in the states so I can't get someone to ship them to me, and I have heard of SA's who don't declare the full value of the shoes so its cheaper? But I feel like that might be something they're cracking down on.. 

Any suggestions from the ladies who don't have boutiques near them?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you hot Louboutin wearing mamas!



Happy momma day!


----------



## JessieG

MegsVC said:


> Has anyone ever used a shipping service/american box address?
> I'm fiending for a new pair, but there's no way i'm paying full price since I want something spiked/exotic, and waiting until sales is risky because my size usually sells out quickly, and if i get 40% off at boutiques, by the time I pay 30% in taxes, its practically full price again...
> I don't have any family in the states so I can't get someone to ship them to me, and I have heard of SA's who don't declare the full value of the shoes so its cheaper? But I feel like that might be something they're cracking down on..
> 
> Any suggestions from the ladies who don't have boutiques near them?



I'm in AU and I use shipito. The department stores will ship there no problems but the boutiques can be funny about shipping to the reg'd address on the credit card so it doesn't entirely fix that problem. I ship to their Tualatin (Oregon) warehouse and you don't have to pay US taxes then. I then wait until I have a few things and get them to combine them all and ship them all out to me at once. It's still pricey by the time you pay all their consolidation fees etc but works out better than shipping shoes individually which is very excy!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Not ideal as it's part-time but I'm EMPLOYED!!  Yippie!!



How did your first day go???? 
What did you wear???


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone in the Orlando area ?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Anyone in the Orlando area ?



You're the second person I've seen today ask this question. What's going on in Orlando?


----------



## DrFabulousTee

Anyone have any experience with having shoes shipped to them from the Paris boutiques?
Im wanting to do a mail order, but the SA i talked to today from Rome, told me they are often reluctant shipping outside of France.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> You're the second person I've seen today ask this question. What's going on in Orlando?



Chanel SO black classic. Ha


----------



## MegsVC

JessieG said:


> I'm in AU and I use shipito. The department stores will ship there no problems but the boutiques can be funny about shipping to the reg'd address on the credit card so it doesn't entirely fix that problem. I ship to their Tualatin (Oregon) warehouse and you don't have to pay US taxes then. I then wait until I have a few things and get them to combine them all and ship them all out to me at once. It's still pricey by the time you pay all their consolidation fees etc but works out better than shipping shoes individually which is very excy!!



Dang there just isn't an easy way for us is there... 

Ok so does anyone have a good SA at any of the department stores in Seattle that carry CL's? I don't know how great their selection is either but I'm a ferry ride away from downtown Seattle and wouldn't mind going over to pick up a pair or two and mail to myself or wear one back..


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> How did your first day go????
> What did you wear???


First day was great, super nice bunch of ladies!  It was 55 here today so a pair of AT pants, Nordies tank and an AT cardie with purple Nine West pumps.  Hopefully some pics and CL's on Wednesday!


----------



## Chanieish

beagly911 said:


> First day was great, super nice bunch of ladies!  It was 55 here today so a pair of AT pants, Nordies tank and an AT cardie with purple Nine West pumps.  Hopefully some pics and CL's on Wednesday!



Update us, especially if you wear CLs! 

So happy for you


----------



## 318Platinum

DrFabulousTee said:


> Anyone have any experience with having shoes shipped to them from the Paris boutiques?
> Im wanting to do a mail order, but the SA i talked to today from Rome, told me they are often reluctant shipping outside of France.



I had my black kid Daffs purchased and sent to me from Paris. St. Honroe sent them, if I'm mot mistaken. Europe, or ANY place outside of the USA will NOT and cannot ship exotics to the USA. Were you trying to get an exotic?


----------



## DrFabulousTee

318Platinum said:


> I had my black kid Daffs purchased and sent to me from Paris. St. Honroe sent them, if I'm mot mistaken. Europe, or ANY place outside of the USA will NOT and cannot ship exotics to the USA. Were you trying to get an exotic?



No, not an exotic just the pigalle flame and the monocronana.
Did you have to pay by credit card or by bank transfer?
Cause when I ordered from rome they requested a bank transfer whilst the london ones usually do by credit card.


----------



## Myrkur

Aaah, the pigalle 100 are in my size finally on the website. I'm just not sure if I should order. Are they comfy? I find my bianca 140's very comfy to walk in all day, but I'm afraid it won't be the same because there is no platform. I need a pair of simple classic everyday pumps. It's between the pigalle or simples, preferably 85/100, in kid leather.


----------



## mf19

Myrkur said:


> Aaah, the pigalle 100 are in my size finally on the website. I'm just not sure if I should order. Are they comfy? I find my bianca 140's very comfy to walk in all day, but I'm afraid it won't be the same because there is no platform. I need a pair of simple classic everyday pumps. It's between the pigalle or simples, preferably 85/100, in kid leather.



Ahh no jazz 100s still.  I love my pigalle 100s.. find them very comfy.  I think 100 is the perfect height ... 85 might be a bit dowdy

Should I order the patent nude although I have the decollete 554 in patent nude?  I was told the jazz would be restocked too but there aren't any! 

Does anyone know if there is a difference in color between the jazz nude and patent nude?


----------



## mf19

Continued:

Here is the patent of my shoe (last 2 photos) compared to the picture online of the pigalle (first picture 100,second picture 120).  Do you think they are different or the same (all patent)?  All are listed as nude


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> First day was great, super nice bunch of ladies!  It was 55 here today so a pair of AT pants, Nordies tank and an AT cardie with purple Nine West pumps.  Hopefully some pics and CL's on Wednesday!



I'm so happy for you Beagly


----------



## Myrkur

mf19 said:


> Continued:
> 
> Here is the patent of my shoe (last 2 photos) compared to the picture online of the pigalle (first picture 100,second picture 120).  Do you think they are different or the same (all patent)?  All are listed as nude



Yeh they are all different, I like the nude in the middle the most.


----------



## mf19

Myrkur said:


> Yeh they are all different, I like the nude in the middle the most.



Are you sure?  I ended up finding a live chat button and had conversation with CS and was told the current nude patent pigalles are the same as my decollete 554s 

All of them say PK20.. I think they are all the same just with varying lighting.

Anyone know if the Jazz is exactly the same color as this?  I feel sorta dumb to buy two very similar shoes in the same patent.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what the difference btw a batignolle and pigalle they looked almost the same to me in the pictures. I just ordered my pigalle 85. to my surprise they actually runs almost 1 size bigger. sniff***


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what the difference btw a batignolle and pigalle they looked almost the same to me in the pictures. I just ordered my pigalle 85. to my surprise they actually runs almost 1 size bigger. sniff***



Bating billed has a curved heel


----------



## Myrkur

mf19 said:


> Are you sure?  I ended up finding a live chat button and had conversation with CS and was told the current nude patent pigalles are the same as my decollete 554s
> 
> All of them say PK20.. I think they are all the same just with varying lighting.
> 
> Anyone know if the Jazz is exactly the same color as this?  I feel sorta dumb to buy two very similar shoes in the same patent.



Hmm, then I don't know. It would be weird though since you can clearly see the big difference between the beiges


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Bating billed has a curved heel



thank you. Looking for an everyday comfortable shoes. Any suggestions 
I actually like open toes


----------



## Christchrist

The very prive or the flo is nice for open toe


----------



## Christchrist

That's it! I'm sick of padding my damn shoes! Ugh. I hate that my feet shrunk. I have to find so many new replacements!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> thank you. Looking for an everyday comfortable shoes. Any suggestions
> I actually like open toes



Vp or flo


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> Update us, especially if you wear CLs!
> 
> So happy for you





Christchrist said:


> I'm so happy for you Beagly



Thanks ladies, already have my outfit for tomorrow planned and there will be CL's!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Vp or flo



very prive and flo is a really high heel i dont think i can manage to walk with that shoes lol..but thank you anyway. Im looking at sth with a medium to low heel so


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> very prive and flo is a really high heel i dont think i can manage to walk with that shoes lol..but thank you anyway. Im looking at sth with a medium to low heel so



Hmmm. Have you looked on CL site?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Hmmm. Have you looked on CL site?



yes. i did everything seems to be sold out in my size. Im a size 5 so. if there is a way to make my feet bigger like a 6 i will you know. it so hard to find stuff in my size.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> That's it! I'm sick of padding my damn shoes! Ugh. I hate that my feet shrunk. I have to find so many new replacements!!!!!!!!!



Poor CC....this is craziness!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yes. i did everything seems to be sold out in my size. Im a size 5 so. if there is a way to make my feet bigger like a 6 i will you know. it so hard to find stuff in my size.



Email Alec at CL Horatio. He will find you something


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Poor CC....this is craziness!!!!



I'm pretty upset girl. I have been working on this collection and now 1/4 is too big! It's depressing. I lost a whole size!


----------



## PetitColibri

Ladies, does anyone know how long does it take for Matchesfashion to get back to you once you email customer care ? they sent me a defective shoe and I want an exchange... I'm worried sick waiting for their anwser !


----------



## wannaprada

Does anyone think the white/brown snakeskin Daff will go on sale?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Does anyone think the white/brown snakeskin Daff will go on sale?



I think so


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Email Alec at CL Horatio. He will find you something



Can you plz pm me his email address or contact information?thanks he works in boutiques or department store?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

What do you ladies think of this pair?


----------



## mf19

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What do you ladies think of this pair?



loveee are they flats?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

They r kitten heels about 5cm I guess.really comfortable


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What do you ladies think of this pair?



They are fun


----------



## LolasCloset

You know what drives me nuts about low starting prices on eBay auctions? When bidders jump in, like 6 days before the auction is over and it goes from like, .99-200.00 ages before the auction is over. I understand heat of the moment bidding, but if there's no reserve, how does jacking up the price early help anyone (other than the seller)?
 Ha, I am just bitter because there is still 6 days left on a couple auctions and the prices of the shoes I'm looking at have skyrocketed in one day, but come on!


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> You know what drives me nuts about low starting prices on eBay auctions? When bidders jump in, like 6 days before the auction is over and it goes from like, .99-200.00 ages before the auction is over. I understand heat of the moment bidding, but if there's no reserve, how does jacking up the price early help anyone (other than the seller)?
> Ha, I am just bitter because there is still 6 days left on a couple auctions and the prices of the shoes I'm looking at have skyrocketed in one day, but come on!



I feel your pain.  It's sad


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Email Alec at CL Horatio. He will find you something


Alec is great. Carson at Horatio has also be very helpful.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty upset girl. I have been working on this collection and now 1/4 is too big! It's depressing. I lost a whole size!




That's just cruel...!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Alec is great. Carson at Horatio has also be very helpful.



Carson is now at Chicago CL


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does all the loubs shoes come with the red dust bag??i just got a new pair from saks it was missing the dustbag.


----------



## wannaprada

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What do you ladies think of this pair?



I like them!


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does all the loubs shoes come with the red dust bag??i just got a new pair from saks it was missing the dustbag.



You just have to call Saks and tell them. They will give you one


----------



## SeeingRed

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does all the loubs shoes come with the red dust bag??i just got a new pair from saks it was missing the dustbag.


 
I purchased a pair at Barneys and they did not have a dust bag.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> You just have to call Saks and tell them. They will give you one



yes i told them. he said he'll give me the dustbag and the heel tip


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

does anyone know why some dustbags are white some are red?


----------



## Christchrist

shoesshoeshoes said:


> does anyone know why some dustbags are white some are red?



I know I have a white dustbag because it came with my white shoes.
I was told the red dustbag can bleed onto the white shoes


----------



## jules2209

How does this forum works?  I need help on a pair of CL to get them authenticated from you ladies. Help !!!!!!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Christchrist said:


> I know I have a white dustbag because it came with my white shoes.
> I was told the red dustbag can bleed onto the white shoes



oh no could it bleed onto beige patent leather?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

jules2209 said:


> How does this forum works?  I need help on a pair of CL to get them authenticated from you ladies. Help !!!!!!!!



Hi you can post your question here 
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...d-1st-page-before-817623-20.html#post24654073


----------



## Christchrist

shoesshoeshoes said:


> oh no could it bleed onto beige patent leather?



I don't know.  I was told you shouldn't store your dust bags on your shoes though


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I don't know.  I was told you shouldn't store your dust bags on your shoes though



Really? So just keep them in the box without dustbag? Why do they give them in first place if they told you not to do..


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Myrkur said:


> Really? So just keep them in the box without dustbag? Why do they give them in first place if they told you not to do..



my thought too


----------



## Myrkur

The addiction starts very early these days


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Myrkur said:


> Really? So just keep them in the box without dustbag? Why do they give them in first place if they told you not to do..



My guess is for traveling purposes only. I'm no expert but i keep mine in the box separate from the dust bag.


----------



## mf19

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2190287
> 
> 
> The addiction starts very early these days



Too cute!!


----------



## Soli156

Hi all! I need some help regarding my Pigalle's.. I have a squeak problem with the right shoe, when I walk in them, especially in bare feet. Anyone have any idea on how I can fix it, cause the sound aint exactly pretty! 
Thanks!


----------



## wannaprada

shoesshoeshoes said:


> does anyone know why some dustbags are white some are red?



I believe some of the espadrilles also come in white dust bags.


----------



## wannaprada

Soli156 said:


> Hi all! I need some help regarding my Pigalle's.. I have a squeak problem with the right shoe, when I walk in them, especially in bare feet. Anyone have any idea on how I can fix it, cause the sound aint exactly pretty!
> Thanks!



I had this problem with a pair of Manolo's and the inner lining of the shoe had to be taken up and placed back in because apparently there was an air pocket that was causing the noise. Manolo Blahnik took care of the repair for me. I recommend taking the shoe to a cobbler.


----------



## beagly911

Happy Memorial day to everyone in the US...and elsewhere.  I thank all those that have served, including my late step-father-in-law(a purple heart recipient for WWII), my ex-step father, my ex-husband, my father in-law that served in the Philippines in WWII and my dear sweet father, Koren War Vet who I miss every day!! May those serving be honored and protected and for those that have served be honored and remembered!  Thank you for all you have sacrificed!


----------



## beagly911

Ahhh sitting on the deck relaxing with a glass of wine...I love summer!!!(technically spring)


----------



## Christchrist

Happy after Memorial Day Beagly and everyone. A glass of wine sounds wonderful ! It's so rainy here! Ugh


----------



## BagBragger

(Previously/recently asked in other threads):

Please tell me if either of the shoes pictured above in that color way are "new" and/or if they are being sold by or can be found in another store/company (new) other than LaPrendo.

I know the color is not new, a tPF-friend has a different shoe in that color and the online boutique currently has the Lady Peep Spike in that color.  But I must have somehow missed these two styles...hoping to find one of them (new).

TIA!


----------



## chilecorona

I'm debating whether or not I want to "vibram" my new Valentino wedges.  I'm thinking it'll keep them in better shape for years to come.  My cobbler says when they take off their soles that the original sole always looks brand new.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ok Ladies how do you usually take care or clean your loubs? I went out yesterday with my new nude color leather loubs n my girl accidentally spill drinks on my shoes.  How do I clean it ? I wipe it with napkins right away. They gonna be fine rit?  
Do you put the red vibram on your shoes before you wear them out the first time? I realize after I only wore it once part of the red is already gone.


----------



## Myrkur

I passed my driving theory exam today !! I am soooo happy. I had lessons since I was 18 (different rules then the USA) and I failed my theory 5 times already with every time 1 fault too many, I was so pissed and upset I didn't feel like getting my drivers license anymore. When she told me I passed the exam, I did not believe her and double checked the paper ha. I still need to get my driving exam ,but that is easypeasy, since I'm good with doing things in practice. NOT good with theory


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I passed my driving theory exam today !! I am soooo happy. I had lessons since I was 18 (different rules then the USA) and I failed my theory 5 times already with every time 1 fault too many, I was so pissed and upset I didn't feel like getting my drivers license anymore. When she told me I passed the exam, I did not believe her and double checked the paper ha. I still need to get my driving exam ,but that is easypeasy, since I'm good with doing things in practice. NOT good with theory



Yey congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I passed my driving theory exam today !! I am soooo happy. I had lessons since I was 18 (different rules then the USA) and I failed my theory 5 times already with every time 1 fault too many, I was so pissed and upset I didn't feel like getting my drivers license anymore. When she told me I passed the exam, I did not believe her and double checked the paper ha. I still need to get my driving exam ,but that is easypeasy, since I'm good with doing things in practice. NOT good with theory


Way to go Myrkur!!


----------



## beagly911

To my fellow CL lovers that also love RM...check out this great SO opportunity...

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/special-order-minkettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976.html


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Happy after Memorial Day Beagly and everyone. A glass of wine sounds wonderful ! It's so rainy here! Ugh



CC when have you gotten your strass babies yet!!??


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> CC when have you gotten your strass babies yet!!??



I think she started a pair


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I think she started a pair


 

Hey girl!  Didn't want to chat on the outfit thread...I am good, been busy.  Hoping for warm weather, it's been so rainey and cold here.

How are you?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Hey girl!  Didn't want to chat on the outfit thread...I am good, been busy.  Hoping for warm weather, it's been so rainey and cold here.
> 
> How are you?



I'm good. It's gloomy here today. Did you find any new shoes? How's the family ?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I'm good. It's gloomy here today. Did you find any new shoes? How's the family ?


 
Great!  My daughter just turned 4 so we had a party for her last weekend.  I think the only pair of new (to me) shoes I have got are a pair of Miss Dina I found new on ebay, other than that I have been selling off a lot of the ones I never wear.

I am hoping to score some Bianca 120 during the sale.  If you hear of any give me a holla'

Where you live it's gloomy alot isn't it?  I swear we have had like 3 days of summer here so far.  It didn't even make it to 55 yesterday.  How's your family?


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Great!  My daughter just turned 4 so we had a party for her last weekend.  I think the only pair of new (to me) shoes I have got are a pair of Miss Dina I found new on ebay, other than that I have been selling off a lot of the ones I never wear.
> 
> I am hoping to score some Bianca 120 during the sale.  If you hear of any give me a holla'
> 
> Where you live it's gloomy alot isn't it?  I swear we have had like 3 days of summer here so far.  It didn't even make it to 55 yesterday.  How's your family?


Good to see you around anniethecat!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Good to see you around anniethecat!


 
Thanks beags...been taking a little break from tpf, keeps my wallet safer.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Great!  My daughter just turned 4 so we had a party for her last weekend.  I think the only pair of new (to me) shoes I have got are a pair of Miss Dina I found new on ebay, other than that I have been selling off a lot of the ones I never wear.
> 
> I am hoping to score some Bianca 120 during the sale.  If you hear of any give me a holla'
> 
> Where you live it's gloomy alot isn't it?  I swear we have had like 3 days of summer here so far.  It didn't even make it to 55 yesterday.  How's your family?



They are great. My daughter is graduating this summer and my son is about to get his license. Ugh. The baby is still the cutest little bug ever. 

I'll let you know if I see any. I'll forward you whatever I get. 

I'm in Washington State. It's pretty but can get gloomy.


----------



## beagly911

Enjoying some time on the deck with the beagly and a glass of wine!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Enjoying some time on the deck with the beagly and a glass of wine!!



I'm coming over


----------



## beagly911

My only regret is that the fireflies aren't put yet.


----------



## beagly911

I will have the wine chilled and the small CL closet ready!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I would like to know how eel shoes will stretch. I just bout a pair and they are tight in the toe box, will it stretch or is that wishful thinking? I have 2 days to decide to keep or send back. Any ansight please. They are  eel yoyo or you you. TIA


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to know how eel shoes will stretch. I just bout a pair and they are tight in the toe box, will it stretch or is that wishful thinking? I have 2 days to decide to keep or send back. Any ansight please. They are  eel yoyo or you you. TIA



Eel stretches a lot. More than any other skin


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I will have the wine chilled and the small CL closet ready!!!!



Gosh I live too far away. Ha


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I live too far away. Ha


Dang it!


----------



## beagly911

Quick question to anyone around Charlotte NC, is there any place other than the NM that sells CL's.  I'm going to be in Charlotte next week and was wondering, thanks.


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Eel stretches a lot. More than any other skin


 
Thanks for your response. I was hoping so because I really like them.


----------



## beagly911

Enjoying another great night on the deck!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Enjoying another great night on the deck!!!



Sharing is caring


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Enjoying some time on the deck with the beagly and a glass of wine!!


 Sounds like a wonderful way to end the day!  Hope you are doing well, I have not been on TPF much lately, my life is crazy!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Sounds like a wonderful way to end the day!  Hope you are doing well, I have not been on TPF much lately, my life is crazy!


Good to see you around!  I'm doing well, going to a 9-1-1 conference next week so we'll see what I can do about a full time job!!


----------



## mularice

Long time no see tPF / Louboutin ladies!

I have been avoiding this place since I am banned and it upsets me when I see so many pretty shoes that I cannot have. However, I've returned because... I just can't stay away, even if I am still banned.

I went to the new Harrods Louboutin boutique yesterday, it was FABULOUS. It was three times the size I expected it to be. Even better still, it has a "private room" for VIP clients. Naturally my SA suggested we go in there for the hell of it. I got to lounge on the sofa and prance around in front of the mirror trying on shoes lol they have a wall of cupboards with shoes from past seasons etc - it was so beautiful.. Pigalili (?), Anemone Feathers and some wonderful strassed shoes glittering away. There was also another section which had just strassed shoes (available to purchase) nicely displayed with some bags and other ornaments. I think I want to live in there.


----------



## samina

Oh fab!! So pleased to see u back !
I wonder how busy Harrods will be on Sat? Ur soo lucky to be able to check it out


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Oh fab!! So pleased to see u back !
> I wonder how busy Harrods will be on Sat? Ur soo lucky to be able to check it out



It was pretty busy when I went on Weds afternoon. I assume it will be busy on Sat.. I might check it out actually.. Not that I'm allowed anything and will be very jelly of everyone snapping up pretty shoes.

I have to go on Monday so maybe I will wait it out since I will only be looking...


----------



## samina

Thanks M! I might go on sun after work!


----------



## beagly911

Well off to the NENA(National Emergency Number Association)conference tomorrow and my bag is "PACKED" with CL's!!  Lots of pics to come, so excited to wear some of my lovelies!!!  Have a great week ladies!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Well off to the NENA(National Emergency Number Association)conference tomorrow and my bag is "PACKED" with CL's!!  Lots of pics to come, so excited to wear some of my lovelies!!!  Have a great week ladies!



Have fun! And show off those CLs!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Well off to the NENA(National Emergency Number Association)conference tomorrow and my bag is "PACKED" with CL's!!  Lots of pics to come, so excited to wear some of my lovelies!!!  Have a great week ladies!



Have fun girl


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I wore my pigalle 100 perche soliel last night. For about 6 hours. Mostly standing. My feet are killing me!!!! My 120 doesn't do that.  I mean they hurt but this is crazy. My poor tootsies and toes


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Ok I wore my pigalle 100 perche soliel last night. For about 6 hours. Mostly standing. My feet are killing me!!!! My 120 doesn't do that.  I mean they hurt but this is crazy. My poor tootsies and toes



I think for me and you, the higher up our heels are, the more comfortable they are! ;-P Sounds like a spa day! ;-P


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I think for me and you, the higher up our heels are, the more comfortable they are! ;-P Sounds like a spa day! ;-P



Oh yeah. Yumm


----------



## eebragg

Hello fellow shoe lovers! I'm new to PF, and I saw that there was a awesomely HUGE list of online consignment stores on another thread. I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions as to any reputable online consignment stores particularly geared towards shoes? I recently bought a pair of CL from INA, and my experience was great, only problem is there wasn't a great selection in my size. I'm a college student with a limited budget, but I have a serious CL addiction! I'm familiar with INA, The REAL Real, and obviously eBay. Please let me know of any sites or suggestions, it would be very much appreciated! 


Thank you Thank you!


----------



## MegsVC

Ahhhhh I'm having a shoe delemma!! 
So I found a lovely SM to track down the Flo's for me at Holts, but they couldn't get my size in black which was my first choice. I like the nude as well, but now i really had my heart set on black..
They also couldn't find a 36, so they have a size 36.5 on hold for me.
I'm debating if this just isn't the perfect shoe for me, not my ideal color/size, or if I'm just being too picky. 
I love the shape of the Flo, and Canada won't get them again until probably late this year early next year... Do I wait? Do I get the nude now and black later? 
If I find them in the states, I'll be paying an extra 300+ dollars in shipping + duties.

I feel like I should be thrilled finding them in Canada, but I'm just kinda disappointed its not black...

Also unsure about sizing, I was told to get my Bianca size, which is 36, but they're real toe crunchers. They're also patent, and if these are kid leather I'm worried they'll stretch way to much to wear.. 

I'm lost! I'm torn between jumping on these shoes and just letting them go... Help!!


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> Long time no see tPF / Louboutin ladies!
> 
> I have been avoiding this place since I am banned and it upsets me when I see so many pretty shoes that I cannot have. However, I've returned because... I just can't stay away, even if I am still banned.
> 
> I went to the new Harrods Louboutin boutique yesterday, it was FABULOUS. It was three times the size I expected it to be. Even better still, it has a "private room" for VIP clients. Naturally my SA suggested we go in there for the hell of it. I got to lounge on the sofa and prance around in front of the mirror trying on shoes lol they have a wall of cupboards with shoes from past seasons etc - it was so beautiful.. Pigalili (?), Anemone Feathers and some wonderful strassed shoes glittering away. There was also another section which had just strassed shoes (available to purchase) nicely displayed with some bags and other ornaments. I think I want to live in there.



Wow I can't wait to go there. Last time I've been to Harrods in May, they didn't have any CL at all.


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Well off to the NENA(National Emergency Number Association)conference tomorrow and my bag is "PACKED" with CL's!!  Lots of pics to come, so excited to wear some of my lovelies!!!  Have a great week ladies!



Have fun beagly! Show us some pics


----------



## Myrkur

I'm vacationing in Croatia at the moment, 2 more weeks until I need to get back to work again


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> Wow I can't wait to go there. Last time I've been to Harrods in May, they didn't have any CL at all.



Are you sure? It's a new concession... it's now in the area that has evening dresses/bridal. So it's further on from where they used to be. It's huge!

I'm not sure who they let in the private room - I'm assuming it's ladies who are trying on a lot and VIP's who want privacy. I shouldn't have been in there but my SA is my friend so he wanted to chat away in private lol


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> Are you sure? It's a new concession... it's now in the area that has evening dresses/bridal. So it's further on from where they used to be. It's huge!
> 
> I'm not sure who they let in the private room - I'm assuming it's ladies who are trying on a lot and VIP's who want privacy. I shouldn't have been in there but my SA is my friend so he wanted to chat away in private lol



Yeah, I asked where I could find them and an SA on the shoe department said they didn't sell CL anymore around that time, but she said I should go to the store nearby, but they were closed that day because some VIP was in there, lol, so I eventually went to Harvey Nichols.


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> Yeah, I asked where I could find them and an SA on the shoe department said they didn't sell CL anymore around that time, but she said I should go to the store nearby, but they were closed that day because some VIP was in there, lol, so I eventually went to Harvey Nichols.



LOL. I like Harvey Nichols too. In fact I prefer the staff in the dept stores to the boutiques. I know a guy in Motcomb St, but when I went there on Monday he was off. The other people in there were so rude. Usually I don't have a problem with them. I actually saw two ladies not get any help and they walked out. 10 mins later in Harvey Nichols I saw the ladies again, being served and buying their shoes. 

But Harrods is now looking incredible, it's three times the size I expected! It's like a little Loubie palace!


----------



## Tlauren55

Hey ladies ... I need your help... I take a 38 in pigalle platos and 38.5 in sling back Loubis? Does anyone own a pair of Deva suede 120s ... Do they run small or big , will a 38 fit me ?


----------



## beagly911

Well I'm back from Charlotte and only got one pic during the whole week...I forgot as I was running out of the room in the mornings.  The good news though is that I have 6 job possibilities, including one company that wants my resume asap and I'm supposed to call them next week.  And then I came home to a message on my answering machine from a local 9-1-1 center...things are looking up!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Well I'm back from Charlotte and only got one pic during the whole week...I forgot as I was running out of the room in the mornings.  The good news though is that I have 6 job possibilities, including one company that wants my resume asap and I'm supposed to call them next week.  And then I came home to a message on my answering machine from a local 9-1-1 center...things are looking up!!



We don't pictures with that news!  That's the best!!!!!  I hope all 6 want you and that you get to pick what you want!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> We don't pictures with that news!  That's the best!!!!!  I hope all 6 want you and that you get to pick what you want!


Thank you so much BagBragger!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Well I'm back from Charlotte and only got one pic during the whole week...I forgot as I was running out of the room in the mornings.  The good news though is that I have 6 job possibilities, including one company that wants my resume asap and I'm supposed to call them next week.  And then I came home to a message on my answering machine from a local 9-1-1 center...things are looking up!!



That's so exciting


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> That's so exciting


Thanks CC!!


----------



## Myrkur

I wanna buy new shoes!!!


----------



## Binks

Myrkur said:


> I wanna buy new shoes!!!


I second that, the whole experience of the brand new box and smell of louboutins is divine!


----------



## BagBragger

Has anyone who is a Vendome and VP owner recognized that the heel hight on the Vendome is higher than the VP?


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I wanna buy new shoes!!!


Oh I wish I could buy new CL's!


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> Oh I wish I could buy new CL's!



Same. Being jobless sucks


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Well I'm back from Charlotte and only got one pic during the whole week...I forgot as I was running out of the room in the mornings.  The good news though is that I have 6 job possibilities, including one company that wants my resume asap and I'm supposed to call them next week.  And then I came home to a message on my answering machine from a local 9-1-1 center...things are looking up!!



Wonderful news! And I hope you get to choose the one that feels right! (Just like that perfect pair of shoes!)


----------



## Myrkur

Binks said:


> I second that, the whole experience of the brand new box and smell of louboutins is divine!





beagly911 said:


> Oh I wish I could buy new CL's!





mularice said:


> Same. Being jobless sucks



Okay I'm almost clicking the  "purchase" button


----------



## samina

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much BagBragger!!  I'm so excited!



Fingers x for u!!


----------



## samina

Myrkur said:


> Yeah, I asked where I could find them and an SA on the shoe department said they didn't sell CL anymore around that time, but she said I should go to the store nearby, but they were closed that day because some VIP was in there, lol, so I eventually went to Harvey Nichols.



Yh in April time the SA said the new CL would be opening up n they would be closing the old bit down they had like 5 pairs out and that was it. I haven't been in to see the new part yet


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> LOL. I like Harvey Nichols too. In fact I prefer the staff in the dept stores to the boutiques. I know a guy in Motcomb St, but when I went there on Monday he was off. The other people in there were so rude. Usually I don't have a problem with them. I actually saw two ladies not get any help and they walked out. 10 mins later in Harvey Nichols I saw the ladies again, being served and buying their shoes.
> 
> But Harrods is now looking incredible, it's three times the size I expected! It's like a little Loubie palace!



I love Harvey Nics hardly any queues and the SA are great!! I got my last two pairs from summer sale there, plus booties in Xmas sale from there. They are super helpful!


----------



## Myrkur

samina said:


> Yh in April time the SA said the new CL would be opening up n they would be closing the old bit down they had like 5 pairs out and that was it. I haven't been in to see the new part yet



I wanna go see the new part, it looks like heaven from the photos I've seen!!


----------



## Myrkur

Oops there are 3 pair on their way!


----------



## samina

Myrkur said:


> Oops there are 3 pair on their way!



Oooh what did you get????


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Oops there are 3 pair on their way!


Oh you've really went all out!  I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## beagly911

I was not good either, have a pair coming from a great tPF'er...


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I was not good either, have a pair coming from a great tPF'er...



You're good. You sold so many. Time to replenish


----------



## Myrkur

samina said:


> Oooh what did you get????



You'll see in a reveal


----------



## Myrkur

Ok crap. I think I made a wrong decision in sizing, I don't know, I guess I'll see in a few days


----------



## alyssalenore

Got myself my first pair for my 22nd birthday. I've been saving up for them for a couple of months and I love them.


----------



## Christchrist

alyssalenore said:


> Got myself my first pair for my 22nd birthday. I've been saving up for them for a couple of months and I love them.



Congrats


----------



## beagly911

alyssalenore said:


> Got myself my first pair for my 22nd birthday. I've been saving up for them for a couple of months and I love them.


Congrats on your first pair, it is a slippery slope after the first CL!!


----------



## beagly911

Well finalized my resume revisions this afternoon and sent out 4 emails to those that were interested from the NENA convention at about 14:40 (2:40 pm for those that don't do military time).  I got my first call at 15:50 (3:50 pm) and have a phone interview set for 10:00 tomorrow.  The phone interview is the first of many interviews but it's a start and came quickly.  Feeling encouraged and empowered!!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> Well finalized my resume revisions this afternoon and sent out 4 emails to those that were interested from the NENA convention at about 14:40 (2:40 pm for those that don't do military time).  I got my first call at 15:50 (3:50 pm) and have a phone interview set for 10:00 tomorrow.  The phone interview is the first of many interviews but it's a start and came quickly.  Feeling encouraged and empowered!!


Good luck!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Well finalized my resume revisions this afternoon and sent out 4 emails to those that were interested from the NENA convention at about 14:40 (2:40 pm for those that don't do military time).  I got my first call at 15:50 (3:50 pm) and have a phone interview set for 10:00 tomorrow.  The phone interview is the first of many interviews but it's a start and came quickly.  Feeling encouraged and empowered!!



Whoo-who!  You will rock out the interview...and will get more responses!  Stay encouraged &#128522;


----------



## alyssalenore

beagly911 said:


> Congrats on your first pair, it is a slippery slope after the first CL!!


Haha thank you! I think I may make it my birthday tradition! I've already got my eye on a nude pair I'd like to add to my shoe wall.


----------



## alyssalenore

Christchrist said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Well finalized my resume revisions this afternoon and sent out 4 emails to those that were interested from the NENA convention at about 14:40 (2:40 pm for those that don't do military time).  I got my first call at 15:50 (3:50 pm) and have a phone interview set for 10:00 tomorrow.  The phone interview is the first of many interviews but it's a start and came quickly.  Feeling encouraged and empowered!!




Way to go!!!  That is just too cool!!!  Just dress up in your best with your most empowering Loubies and "wow" them!


----------



## beagly911

brittany729 said:


> Good luck!!





BagBragger said:


> Whoo-who!  You will rock out the interview...and will get more responses!  Stay encouraged &#128522;





DebbiNC said:


> Way to go!!!  That is just too cool!!!  Just dress up in your best with your most empowering Loubies and "wow" them!


Thank you very much ladies!  The interview went well and took an hour and a half!  *DebbiNC*- it was a phone interview so no CL's, but the next step is a face to face so there will be CL's then!!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Well finalized my resume revisions this afternoon and sent out 4 emails to those that were interested from the NENA convention at about 14:40 (2:40 pm for those that don't do military time).  I got my first call at 15:50 (3:50 pm) and have a phone interview set for 10:00 tomorrow.  The phone interview is the first of many interviews but it's a start and came quickly.  Feeling encouraged and empowered!!





beagly911 said:


> Thank you very much ladies!  The interview went well and took an hour and a half!  *DebbiNC*- it was a phone interview so no CL's, but the next step is a face to face so there will be CL's then!!




Any time an interview takes 90 minutes, it means they are interested!! Congrats! I actually dressed up for a phone interview recently...it seemed to make me feel good!! Hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## Doglover1610

Fellow Louboutinistas my nude glitter Ron Ron is peeling. I now have white patches on my shoes. Is there anything that can be done? I'm not sure if it's the humidity or the lack of wear (or maybe both) that have caused it. I don't live in the US, UK or Europe so sending them off isn't much of an option for me.


----------



## BagBragger

Hi Ladies-

If you have the Flo in pink patent will you please provide the sku number off the box and what department store you purchased them from (I don't need a specific location such as city).

TIA!


----------



## beagly911

DebbiNC said:


> Any time an interview takes 90 minutes, it means they are interested!! Congrats! I actually dressed up for a phone interview recently...it seemed to make me feel good!! Hope to hear good news from you soon!


Thanks, and when I said I was talking with other consultants...the interest picked up!  Being a SME is a good place!


----------



## Myrkur

Boooo, just what I thought. These babies are too big, I'm going to exchange. I can fit 1 finger in the back exactly between my feet and the shoe, will I need to size .5 down or 1?


----------



## Myrkur

Oops forgot pic


----------



## Myrkur

Oh I see there is only 36.5 available and 37.5. I'm normally 37.5 and ordered these in 38 because the website said they run small.. I will from now on only listen to TPF and not to the website anymore ullhair:


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> Oh I see there is only 36.5 available and 37.5. I'm normally 37.5 and ordered these in 38 because the website said they run small.. I will from now on only listen to TPF and not to the website anymore ullhair:



If its a whole finger I would usually say a whole size but since there is no 37 maybe go with 37.5 and pad it if you need to?


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> If its a whole finger I would usually say a whole size but since there is no 37 maybe go with 37.5 and pad it if you need to?



Yeah I also thought the 37 would be perfect, but I  just ordered the 37.5 and will pad it. I don't think they will restock any time soon so.. fingers crossed


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> Yeah I also thought the 37 would be perfect, but I  just ordered the 37.5 and will pad it. I don't think they will restock any time soon so.. fingers crossed



Good luck!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Oops forgot pic
> 
> View attachment 2242806


They are gorgeous, I hope the 37.5 works!!


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> Fellow Louboutinistas my nude glitter Ron Ron is peeling. I now have white patches on my shoes. Is there anything that can be done? I'm not sure if it's the humidity or the lack of wear (or maybe both) that have caused it. I don't live in the US, UK or Europe so sending them off isn't much of an option for me.




sounds like you'll need to apply glitter to them yourself
i know people DIY glitter pairs


----------



## AEGIS

alyssalenore said:


> Got myself my first pair for my 22nd birthday. I've been saving up for them for a couple of months and I love them.





congrats!


----------



## indecisivenoura

new to tpf what is cl again?


----------



## Christchrist

indecisivenoura said:


> new to tpf what is cl again?



Christian Louboutin


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

So now that I've bought my first two pair of CLs, I'm afraid to wear them. I just can't imagine them not being pristine at the end of the day. I also don't want to get the "who does she think she is" stares at work. It's not the most fashionable group of people, so I tend to stick out as is. 

Was anyone else having a hard time actually wearing their first CLs out for the first time?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Ladyintheshoe said:


> So now that I've bought my first two pair of CLs, I'm afraid to wear them. I just can't imagine them not being pristine at the end of the day. I also don't want to get the "who does she think she is" stares at work. It's not the most fashionable group of people, so I tend to stick out as is.
> 
> Was anyone else having a hard time actually wearing their first CLs out for the first time?



I feel you. We all want to fit in and people to like us. I had the same problem when i first bought a pair of cl. I didnt wear them for a month but then one day i thought life's too short, f*** everyone else and wore the shoes to lectures. To my surprise i got lots of compliments.. One of my friends felt in love a got her first pair a week later. So i say wear whatever you want, you never know until you give it a try


----------



## mf19

Ladyintheshoe said:


> So now that I've bought my first two pair of CLs, I'm afraid to wear them. I just can't imagine them not being pristine at the end of the day. I also don't want to get the "who does she think she is" stares at work. It's not the most fashionable group of people, so I tend to stick out as is.
> 
> Was anyone else having a hard time actually wearing their first CLs out for the first time?



I wear mine all the time but was a bit upset when I screwed up the red on the heel of my decollete 554s. But the fact is that these shoes are meant to be worn not looked at! Wear is bound to happen and once you accept that you don't feel so nervous when you wear them. So just enjoy them!


----------



## Kalos

Ladyintheshoe said:


> So now that I've bought my first two pair of CLs, I'm afraid to wear them. I just can't imagine them not being pristine at the end of the day. I also don't want to get the "who does she think she is" stares at work. It's not the most fashionable group of people, so I tend to stick out as is.
> 
> Was anyone else having a hard time actually wearing their first CLs out for the first time?



My husband bought me a pair last year for my birthday that I only wore for the first time last night. I've got lots of other pairs, but these felt more special so I held off wearing them. Now that I've done it I feel really silly for waiting so long. They were in the cupboard and id admire them every now and then, but when I was actually wearing them I'd look down and smile. Shoes are definitely made for wearing, enjoy them! (And if the red sole gets scuffed get them vibramed  )


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I feel you. We all want to fit in and people to like us. I had the same problem when i first bought a pair of cl. I didnt wear them for a month but then one day i thought life's too short, f*** everyone else and wore the shoes to lectures. To my surprise i got lots of compliments.. One of my friends felt in love a got her first pair a week later. So i say wear whatever you want, you never know until you give it a try


Thanks! You're exactly right. Somehow I know it won't be well received at my job by certain groups of people, but like you said **** them! Hahahaha


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mf19 said:


> I wear mine all the time but was a bit upset when I screwed up the red on the heel of my decollete 554s. But the fact is that these shoes are meant to be worn not looked at! Wear is bound to happen and once you accept that you don't feel so nervous when you wear them. So just enjoy them!


I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and wear them this week!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Kalos said:


> My husband bought me a pair last year for my birthday that I only wore for the first time last night. I've got lots of other pairs, but these felt more special so I held off wearing them. Now that I've done it I feel really silly for waiting so long. They were in the cupboard and id admire them every now and then, but when I was actually wearing them I'd look down and smile. Shoes are definitely made for wearing, enjoy them! (And if the red sole gets scuffed get them vibramed  )


Thank you! I'm going to wear them this week!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and wear them this week!



I just want to add, if you dont like putting on vibrams like myself, you can alternatively buy a pot of red paint that matches the sole (this may take some time to get the right colour buy will worth it in the end). I bought oil paint and they last longer than the original red paint.


----------



## Nolia

Does anyone know if Lady Peep comes in Rouge Imperial?


----------



## jwilliams

Only the sling, so far, I think.  If you want it, I know who has it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...


----------



## Myrkur

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...



Oh that blows, I'm sorry! I always ask before I purchase if I can return/receive money back.


----------



## Kalos

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...



I didn't know that either! That's so annoying. Do u have friends that shop there? Perhaps they can take the store credit from u and give u the cash. Or use it on accessories, underwear or gifts for other people?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Myrkur said:


> Oh that blows, I'm sorry! I always ask before I purchase if I can return/receive money back.



Yeah  I should've asked... Hopefully I find something online. The lady suggested that since there's more of a selection.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kalos said:


> I didn't know that either! That's so annoying. Do u have friends that shop there? Perhaps they can take the store credit from u and give u the cash. Or use it on accessories, underwear or gifts for other people?



That's a good idea! I'm not sure ill definitely ask around. I might just buy accessories. The problem is I wanted to spend a hundred dollars on summer clothes... Gah such a waste. Oh well.


----------



## ilovelucii

beagly911 said:


> Congrats on your first pair, it is a slippery slope after the first CL!!


I just bought my first pair of CL heels today (Bianca). As soon as I opened the box once I got home I shook my head and muttered to myself.. this is going to be a long road from here!! I just know that my obsession has now instantly been escalated from handbags to both shoes AND handbags. CL's are diviniiiiine xo

How long does it take to break them in? Are Bianca's comfy? I have such a hard time finding shoes that work for me. I'm hoping that CL's work with my feet!!


----------



## theto

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...



That sucks! At mine, every time I buy something (and I mean EVERY time), they ask me if I know their return policy and proceed to tell me again anyway. I feel like your F21 should've told you too! Ugh, wtf.


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> I just bought my first pair of CL heels today (Bianca). As soon as I opened the box once I got home I shook my head and muttered to myself.. this is going to be a long road from here!! I just know that my obsession has now instantly been escalated from handbags to both shoes AND handbags. CL's are diviniiiiine xo
> 
> How long does it take to break them in? Are Bianca's comfy? I have such a hard time finding shoes that work for me. I'm hoping that CL's work with my feet!!


I hope that the Bianca's work for you, it usually takes a few wears to break them in.  What I've found is that some CL's work for some feet and some don't.  Good luck!


----------



## AEGIS

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...




that's why i refuse to shop there...i went through such a hassle to even exchange something once even my DH told me to never shop there again


----------



## Doglover1610

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that at Forever 21, when you return clothes you can't receive money back?  I bought a whole bunch of clothes yesterday, and I was really tired so I didn't feel like trying any of it on, I was going to try it on at home and exchange the stuff that doesn't fit. Turns out nothing fits, like at all. Nothing looks good on my body type... All I do lately is workout so my body is more muscular and athletic, and their clothes seem to be made for like kid bodies.  They said you can only get store credit... but nothing at Forever 21 fits my body. I'm usually a 25 in shorts, the 26s and 27s are huge on my waist, but fit on my butt, but the 25s fit perfect around my waist and are way to tight on my butt, like I can barely get them up. Ugh sorry just wanted to rant I'm so upset about this especially since I really needed some summer clothes...



Online usually has a better selection. And they do offer the Love21 which runs a little larger than regular F21. I shop in the Faith21 (plus section) and have them taken in to suit my body. Good luck! I love F21!


----------



## ilovelucii

beagly911 said:


> I hope that the Bianca's work for you, it usually takes a few wears to break them in.  What I've found is that some CL's work for some feet and some don't.  Good luck!



Thanks! I am wearing them tonight so I guess I'll find out soon enough if they work for my feet!


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> Thanks! I am wearing them tonight so I guess I'll find out soon enough if they work for my feet!


Best of luck to you...hoping for the best!!  I love the Bianca but they hate my feet!!!


----------



## ilovelucii

beagly911 said:


> Best of luck to you...hoping for the best!!  I love the Bianca but they hate my feet!!!



Soo... I left my house at 10pm and came home at 1:30 am.. my feet were A - ok .. until the last 20 minutes where it was unbearable. I think if they lasted 3 and a half hours pain free while being broken in its a good sign? 

So in love with them still..


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> Soo... I left my house at 10pm and came home at 1:30 am.. my feet were A - ok .. until the last 20 minutes where it was unbearable. I think if they lasted 3 and a half hours pain free while being broken in its a good sign?
> 
> So in love with them still..


Looking great and yes three and a half hours is a really great!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> that's why i refuse to shop there...i went through such a hassle to even exchange something once even my DH told me to never shop there again



ugh yeah... I found some things online I'd wear, so that's a good thing. not a total waste. never shopping there again.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ilovelucii said:


> Soo... I left my house at 10pm and came home at 1:30 am.. my feet were A - ok .. until the last 20 minutes where it was unbearable. I think if they lasted 3 and a half hours pain free while being broken in its a good sign?
> 
> So in love with them still..



you look great!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Guys there's one day left on my auction...  I'm getting so excited, oh the shoes I'll be able to buy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

theto said:


> That sucks! At mine, every time I buy something (and I mean EVERY time), they ask me if I know their return policy and proceed to tell me again anyway. I feel like your F21 should've told you too! Ugh, wtf.



yeah they really should've  it's done now, and I did find some stuff on the bright side!


----------



## ilovelucii

LouboutinHottie said:


> you look great!









beagly911 said:


> Looking great and yes three and a half hours is a really great!!



Thanks! Only thing is I almost died when I came home and looked at the soles.. they are already ruined after 1 time wearing. I didnt know.. was I supposed to put something on it?? Im trying to wrap my head around the fact that they are meant to be worn and lived in BUT so not happy that they arent perfect anymore <\3


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> Thanks! Only thing is I almost died when I came home and looked at the soles.. they are already ruined after 1 time wearing. I didnt know.. was I supposed to put something on it?? Im trying to wrap my head around the fact that they are meant to be worn and lived in BUT so not happy that they arent perfect anymore <\3


I wear mine a few times and then get red vibrams put on by my cobbler and the red sole is back and stays for a long time!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Do you ladies like the Torero style? Is it hard to find? 

I like it but not sure I would pay that much for a satin shoes....still thinking.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Here it is: torero in red satin


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Here it is: torero in red satin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257552



I think it looks sexy, but I don't see any occasion for myself to wear it lol


----------



## Myrkur

I applied for a job at a cupcake store at the airport, because I am kind of bored with my job now and I already got invited for an introduction. It's just that I am so nervous for introductions and the whole 'oh god, i have to impress them, so hopefully I'll get the job' since I am very shy when meeting people for the first time.


----------



## DebbiNC

Myrkur said:


> I applied for a job at a cupcake store at the airport, because I am kind of bored with my job now and I already got invited for an introduction. It's just that I am so nervous for introductions and the whole 'oh god, i have to impress them, so hopefully I'll get the job' since I am very shy when meeting people for the first time.




Good luck! Just smile and be the lovely person you are! In retail, it's all about attitude. Now, are any CLs going to the interview??


----------



## Myrkur

DebbiNC said:


> Good luck! Just smile and be the lovely person you are! In retail, it's all about attitude. Now, are any CLs going to the interview??



That's true! I don't know, would it be too much ?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I applied for a job at a cupcake store at the airport, because I am kind of bored with my job now and I already got invited for an introduction. It's just that I am so nervous for introductions and the whole 'oh god, i have to impress them, so hopefully I'll get the job' since I am very shy when meeting people for the first time.



Mmmmm cupcakes


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Mmmmm cupcakes



My thought exactly


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> I applied for a job at a cupcake store at the airport, because I am kind of bored with my job now and I already got invited for an introduction. It's just that I am so nervous for introductions and the whole 'oh god, i have to impress them, so hopefully I'll get the job' since I am very shy when meeting people for the first time.


Good luck!!  Just be yourself and you'll be fine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm so sad right now! My favorite SA of all l time has quit!


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm so sad right now! My favorite SA of all l time has quit!


Ahhhh, sad day...I'm sorry shoeaddictklw!!!


----------



## beagly911

well, my garden is looking good so far!!  Love growing my own food!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and...ing-lovers-sow-show-your-garden-816437-6.html


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> well, my garden is looking good so far!!  Love growing my own food!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and...ing-lovers-sow-show-your-garden-816437-6.html



That's great. I'm sling it next year


----------



## DebbiNC

Myrkur said:


> That's true! I don't know, would it be too much ?




If they make you feel good and more confident, then by all means do it! (If you've already had the interview, I hope it went well!!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> well, my garden is looking good so far!!  Love growing my own food!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and...ing-lovers-sow-show-your-garden-816437-6.html



This is a cool thread!! Awesome job on yours so far!
 I love growing my own as well. I do not really have a green thumb though, so I have not tried actual beds, but I do have about 15 fruit bearing trees in my backyard. This year I got grapefruit, key limes, oranges, Kumquats, plums, a load of green sour apples, and TWO avocados!  The avocado trees are so temperamental.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Did anyone ever shop in shopsavanah.com before? Are they authentic??


----------



## beagly911

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did anyone ever shop in shopsavanah.com before? Are they authentic??


Haven't shopped shapsavanah.com but they are authentic and if I remember correctly the ladies that have shopped with them had a good experience.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi everyone! I was just wondering about the foreign shoe sizes. I typically wear an 8-8.5US. I wear a 39 in Valentino. is it about the same in CL and Gucci?

My feet are wide so I think I would fit 38.5 in V but since they are so narrow, I have 39s. I feel like all foreign shoes are narrow.


----------



## martinaa

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did anyone ever shop in shopsavanah.com before? Are they authentic??


 
I bought the Flo canari from Shopsavannahs last mont in sale an they are great! Very fast shipping and authentic. All was good! Also no shipping costs to Germany, that was fantastic.


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I've been MIA for a while now. Every time I think I am back and able to keep up, life happens. I'm going to give it another try. Hi all!


----------



## beagly911

Welcome back BattyBugs!!  I've missed seeing you around...oh btw I'm using one of the wine bottle stoppers tonight..LOVE them!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm glad you are using them. They were so cute! It's good to be back. Hopefully I can finish painting the living room and the ceiling (soon) so I will have more time to play.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> I'm glad you are using them. They were so cute! It's good to be back. Hopefully I can finish painting the living room and the ceiling (soon) so I will have more time to play.


They are too cute!!  Hope you can come play again soon!  How's work going?  How is the family?  I'm working part-time at Ann Taylor...dangerous place to work, love the clothes!  I'm also starting to replenish my CL collection...in fact bought another pair today from a lovely tPF'er.


----------



## akillian24

Any CL fans in here that have every shopped Valentino shoes? 

I'm looking at these, but have no idea how they run compared to CL.  My TTS in CL is a 37.  (36 in Pigalle 120)  http://store.valentino.com/VALENTINO GARAVANI/detail/tskay/B60ACEA7/cod10/44483644EP/mm/112


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> They are too cute!!  Hope you can come play again soon!  How's work going?  How is the family?  I'm working part-time at Ann Taylor...dangerous place to work, love the clothes!  I'm also starting to replenish my CL collection...in fact bought another pair today from a lovely tPF'er.


I'm not working right now, but I am scheduled for Real Estate school in September.


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Any CL fans in here that have every shopped Valentino shoes?
> 
> I'm looking at these, but have no idea how they run compared to CL.  My TTS in CL is a 37.  (36 in Pigalle 120)  http://store.valentino.com/VALENTINO GARAVANI/detail/tskay/B60ACEA7/cod10/44483644EP/mm/112


PM meg10, she has quite a few Valentino's.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> I'm not working right now, but I am scheduled for Real Estate school in September.


Good luck this fall!


----------



## soleilbrun

akillian24 said:


> Any CL fans in here that have every shopped Valentino shoes?
> 
> I'm looking at these, but have no idea how they run compared to CL. My TTS in CL is a 37. (36 in Pigalle 120) http://store.valentino.com/VALENTINO GARAVANI/detail/tskay/B60ACEA7/cod10/44483644EP/mm/112


 
You need to shot a PM to megt10. She can comapre CL vs Valentino for you. She's been on somewhat of a Valentino bender! She is  a wealth of information.


----------



## Christchrist

Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler. 
I know I'm horrible!


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler.
> I know I'm horrible!



Congrats! You both look lovely, your daughter must be a real bright spark to graduate early. Love the Chanel pumps, how did you size in them? I'm looking to get my first pair.


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:


> Congrats! You both look lovely, your daughter must be a real bright spark to graduate early. Love the Chanel pumps, how did you size in them? I'm looking to get my first pair.



Oh the dorsay I am 39.5.  Chanel pumps a 40. My tts CL is 39 Bianca, FILO etc. Chanel makes me feel fat. Ha


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler.
> I know I'm horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264663
> View attachment 2264664


You both look great CC!!  You should be a proud mama!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler.
> I know I'm horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264663
> View attachment 2264664



What a pretty young lady you have there x


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler.
> I know I'm horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264663
> View attachment 2264664



You both are beautiful.  Those are some darn-good genetics happening right there!


----------



## rhondaroni0

What's the difference between the Altipump and the Bianca?

it looks like one has a higher platform, but is that it?


----------



## Myrkur

oh my god... It's like 90 degrees outside and my dog decided to run away! The whole neighborhood helped me, they are so nice to help me out in this heath. You can find the whole story of what happened on their Facebook page lol https://www.facebook.com/kitsunekenta I don't know in such situation what I would find worse, him running away or him chewing on a shoe .. and always when I get closer, he runs away from me, aaghghh.


----------



## Myrkur

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did anyone ever shop in shopsavanah.com before? Are they authentic??



Yes authentic!


----------



## Myrkur

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I've been MIA for a while now. Every time I think I am back and able to keep up, life happens. I'm going to give it another try. Hi all!



Same for me, but I have quit my job so I have more time now!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Although I am not wearing my CL shoes I am elated. My daughter graduated!!  A year early ! I'm so proud of her. All that work to get her here. Finally!!!!! I wore my first Chanel pumps . Didn't want to trash my CL shoes. Hahahah. There was a wood chip floored park there! Can't risk it with a toddler.
> I know I'm horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264663
> View attachment 2264664



You both look gorgeous!! And I love those chanel shoes


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> oh my god... It's like 90 degrees outside and my dog decided to run away! The whole neighborhood helped me, they are so nice to help me out in this heath. You can find the whole story of what happened on their Facebook page lol https://www.facebook.com/kitsunekenta I don't know in such situation what I would find worse, him running away or him chewing on a shoe .. and always when I get closer, he runs away from me, aaghghh.


Oh bad puppy!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you guys. Always sweet and nice


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> oh my god... It's like 90 degrees outside and my dog decided to run away! The whole neighborhood helped me, they are so nice to help me out in this heath. You can find the whole story of what happened on their Facebook page lol https://www.facebook.com/kitsunekenta I don't know in such situation what I would find worse, him running away or him chewing on a shoe .. and always when I get closer, he runs away from me, aaghghh.



Oh my my


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Oh bad puppy!!





Christchrist said:


> Oh my my



I sooo cannot wait for him to be done with his puberty. My other dog had this too when he was my others dog age. Always running away, being mr tough guy and growling at other dogs. But still I would like to get another puppy within a few years,  you just can't be mad at them, ever.. and my dogs have been doing a loooot of bad things, really bad.


----------



## beagly911

Today's harvest from the garden, I can't wait for the tomatoes to ripen!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Today's harvest from the garden, I can't wait for the tomatoes to ripen!



Gotta love fresh veggies!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Thank you guys. Always sweet and nice





she is lovely. congrats!


i just got the arnold and i really cannot believe there is not one post on this shoe. it is literally EVERYTHING


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> she is lovely. congrats!
> 
> 
> i just got the arnold and i really cannot believe there is not one post on this shoe. it is literally EVERYTHING



Yeah I don't know.


----------



## Christchrist

So I went to a fashion show and learned the hard way that you DON'T wear the pigereslle   It's photos horribly 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my feet look like sausages. This pic was taken earlier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not so bad. Had them on for 6 hours!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I don't know.



do you have it?


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> So I went to a fashion show and learned the hard way that you DON'T wear the pigereslle   It's photos horribly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my feet look like sausages. This pic was taken earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so bad. Had them on for 6 hours!!!!





you strasses the heel? woman!!! YOU ARE BRILLIANT!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> So I went to a fashion show and learned the hard way that you DON'T wear the pigereslle   It's photos horribly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my feet look like sausages. This pic was taken earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so bad. Had them on for 6 hours!!!!



Those shoes are lovely! Are you wearing your Chanel necklace?


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Today's harvest from the garden, I can't wait for the tomatoes to ripen!



Wow nice! I wish I could grow veggies, but my dog loves to pee on everything in the garden. So until he gets a bit older, no home made veggies.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> you strasses the heel? woman!!! YOU ARE BRILLIANT!



Hahaha I love my bling babe


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Those shoes are lovely! Are you wearing your Chanel necklace?



No. I gave it to my girlfriend. I want a less bulky one


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> do you have it?



No.  You like?


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> No. I gave it to my girlfriend. I want a less bulky one



I want to buy one soon too, was thinking of the pearl ones


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> No.  You like?



yes ma'am! i just got a pair. i posted a pic but then realized it wasn't watermarked so when i watermark it i will post again.

anyway i dont say this often--you have such a young face. you don't look like you should have a daughter older than maybe 8.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> yes ma'am! i just got a pair. i posted a pic but then realized it wasn't watermarked so when i watermark it i will post again.
> 
> anyway i dont say this often--you have such a young face. you don't look like you should have a daughter older than maybe 8.



Well that's really nice. I'll chalk it up to the Chanel sublimage I lather on my face hahahah


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> I want to buy one soon too, was thinking of the pearl ones



I was too. You should definitely go for it


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Well that's really nice. I'll chalk it up to the Chanel sublimage I lather on my face hahahah





*looks up Chanel sublimage*


----------



## BattyBugs

I am sitting in my car in the garage, making sure I stay caught up here. I'm updating my nav system and have to keep the car running and my eye on the progress meter (thank goodness for the iPad). 

Has anyone else noticed that it is much easier to be "over" CL shoes when you are away from this part of the forum? Now that I have been able to be back on here more often, I am falling back in love with CLs.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> *looks up Chanel sublimage*



It's good stuff


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> I am sitting in my car in the garage, making sure I stay caught up here. I'm updating my nav system and have to keep the car running and my eye on the progress meter (thank goodness for the iPad).
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that it is much easier to be "over" CL shoes when you are away from this part of the forum? Now that I have been able to be back on here more often, I am falling back in love with CLs.



Yes. I have noticed that. I have also gotten much better now they I am more in love with pigalle 120. Not much more to choose from ya know?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi ladies. I have been gearing up to buy the Bianca spikes. Actually finding a place to buy them where I can try them on is proving to be tough. My husband says he travels to NY a lot and "never" sees women wearing them and that they look like they're from "Forever 21." Gasp. He works mostly in SF and never sees them there either. He says they look like hooker shoes. WHAT! So, I am just wondering.... Are these shoes actually bought by typical women or are they mostly worn by people like Nicky Minaj and other over-the-top celebrities. He is really crushing me. He wants to know where would I even wear them? We do lots of fancy dinners and I have been Valentino faithful for the longest time. It's time for a change! He said that if he took me to a nice restaurant wearing spiked shoes, people would think he paid for me. He's a nice guy; just mostly teasing. Now, I'm starting to question my purchase. I have been leaning more to buying a Prive or something more tame. I will be forever crushed, though. What do you guys think?


----------



## hobbes

Hi, why is it important to watermark pics uploaded to the forums? And why lots of them say 'not for sale'?
Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

hobbes said:


> Hi, why is it important to watermark pics uploaded to the forums? And why lots of them say 'not for sale'?
> Thanks



Because people steal
The photo and use it as their own. Also some try to sell fakes with our photos


----------



## hobbes

Christchrist said:


> Because people steal
> The photo and use it as their own. Also some try to sell fakes with our photos



Thanks


----------



## veechic

I have a quick question that i was hoping someone could answer for me. 

The pink/pivoine glitter daffodiles, will they be made again and come back? 
i wasnt sure if pink glitter was a classic color. 
how about the purple suede? 

i am trying to decide which to sell.. i love purple but i feel like i will be able to get those again in the future if i want..


----------



## Christchrist

Oh the spring colors for CL will be epic! Make room in your closet ladies. It's gonna be fabulous


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh the spring colors for CL will be epic! Make room in your closet ladies. It's gonna be fabulous


Oh you tease!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

BattyBugs said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it is much easier to be "over" CL shoes when you are away from this part of the forum? Now that I have been able to be back on here more often, I am falling back in love with CLs.



Aye.  The same for me as well. Looking forward to if there will be a So Kate in red kid or patent leather.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh you tease!!!



Oh I'm cleaning baby. Hahaha. White python crystal piggy 120!!!! I can't even deal. So many more and so beautiful! It's gonna be the best season EVER!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh I'm cleaning baby. Hahaha. White python crystal piggy 120!!!! I can't even deal. So many more and so beautiful! It's gonna be the best season EVER!


WOW...I can't wait to get all the info!!  And of course see all of your new treasures!!!


----------



## BagBragger

One day we should all use this picture as our avatar!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love it!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2307502
> 
> 
> One day we should all use this picture as our avatar!


Love, love, love it!!  Putting on a Louboutin always calms me!!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Love, love, love it!!  Putting on a Louboutin always calms me!!!



They calm the savage beast in me too!


----------



## veechic

no one can help me with this question ? 




veechic said:


> I have a quick question that i was hoping someone could answer for me.
> 
> The pink/pivoine glitter daffodiles, will they be made again and come back?
> i wasnt sure if pink glitter was a classic color.
> how about the purple suede? these will come back for sure right?
> 
> i am trying to decide which to sell.. i love purple but i feel like i will be able to get those again in the future if i want..


----------



## BattyBugs

Looking at them brings a smile to my face.


----------



## platesndates

Ladies, I'm so crushed.. so I'm finally ready to buy the Watersnake Filo 120mm in Nude that's on their website and when I called my SA at the boutique he said that they're only available on the website and of course.... sold out!!! 

 How often does the CL website update and refill sizes in stock??


----------



## PetitColibri

veechic said:


> no one can help me with this question ?



I don't think either shoe is coming back for sure !
only color coming back for sure is black patent/black kid/black suede
HTH


----------



## veechic

ty petit!


----------



## Myrkur

need to come here more often ...


----------



## veechic

thinking about selling my lady peep spikes :cry:


----------



## veechic

random thought: 
i have accumulated a small collection.. yet its pretty crazy that i still am not positive of my tts CL size 
its like i am inbetween. 
i mainly have 3 different sizes though.
only with CLs


----------



## Mrs. MFH

veechic said:


> random thought:
> i have accumulated a small collection.. yet its pretty crazy that i still am not positive of my tts CL size
> its like i am inbetween.
> i mainly have 3 different sizes though.
> only with CLs



You are not alone. I thought my TTS CL was 39.5 but now I'm certain it's 39. I have styles from 38.5 all the way to 40...only with CLs indeed. You can never be sure that's why I like to try on if possible before purchasing.


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> You are not alone. I thought my TTS CL was 39.5 but now I'm certain it's 39. I have styles from 38.5 all the way to 40...only with CLs indeed. You can never be sure that's why I like to try on if possible before purchasing.



I can identify with you both.  The pair I purchased Saturday are a 39.  I started out wearing/buying a 40.  My size range is 39-40.


----------



## beagly911

When I look at my TTS CL, I look at the classic styles, simple, new simple, VP etc...all of which are 40 but I can vary a half size up or down depending on skin and/or material....It is so hard to find your TTS!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok the tomatoes are going nuts!!  Next year only two plants!  lol


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok the tomatoes are going nuts!!  Next year only two plants!  lol



Pasta sauce!!!! Yummm. How many plants you do? When did you plant them?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Pasta sauce!!!! Yummm. How many plants you do? When did you plant them?


I am freezing a lot of them so I can make pasta sauce or put them in soups, stews etc.  I've got four large plants and I put them in about the middle of May.  I'm getting that size harvest about every two to three days right now.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Ok the tomatoes are going nuts!!  Next year only two plants!  lol


 

They look yummy, Beagly. Home grown is so much tastier than from the store. I planted a couple of plants in a big pot on the patio, but only got 3 or 4 tomatoes that were the size of a marble. I'll have to do something different next year.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

beagly911 said:


> Ok the tomatoes are going nuts!!  Next year only two plants!  lol



Those will definitely make good tomato sauce! It's like u have a piece of ur own farmers market in the back yard. You prolly give Papa John a run for his money with ur own special sauce


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> They look yummy, Beagly. Home grown is so much tastier than from the store. I planted a couple of plants in a big pot on the patio, but only got 3 or 4 tomatoes that were the size of a marble. I'll have to do something different next year.


I did some patio tomatoes too and they are about the size of cherry tomatoes.  The big ones are in a raised bed and they have taken over!!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Those will definitely make good tomato sauce! It's like u have a piece of ur own farmers market in the back yard. You prolly give Papa John a run for his money with ur own special sauce


Yes I do have my own farmers market, I've got the tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers along with a ton of herbs that I'm going to start freezing tomorrow in olive oil for this winter!


----------



## BattyBugs

Since I started my Real Estate classes last weekend, I have had an excuse to wear some of my nicer shoes. I think this weekend will be a CL weekend.


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> Since I started my Real Estate classes last weekend, I have had an excuse to wear some of my nicer shoes. I think this weekend will be a CL weekend.



Take pics


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do you ladies noe if the pigalle spikes eventually stretch out??or they wont due to the fact they are kinda like plastic??So i have a pair in size 5 and 5.5. The 5 is like so narrow in the front which is not comfortable. however the 5.5 is a little loose on me. What should i do??Which one should i keep?


----------



## jeNYC

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been gearing up to buy the Bianca spikes. Actually finding a place to buy them where I can try them on is proving to be tough. My husband says he travels to NY a lot and "never" sees women wearing them and that they look like they're from "Forever 21." Gasp. He works mostly in SF and never sees them there either. He says they look like hooker shoes. WHAT! So, I am just wondering.... Are these shoes actually bought by typical women or are they mostly worn by people like Nicky Minaj and other over-the-top celebrities. He is really crushing me. He wants to know where would I even wear them? We do lots of fancy dinners and I have been Valentino faithful for the longest time. It's time for a change! He said that if he took me to a nice restaurant wearing spiked shoes, people would think he paid for me. He's a nice guy; just mostly teasing. Now, I'm starting to question my purchase. I have been leaning more to buying a Prive or something more tame. I will be forever crushed, though. What do you guys think?



What color and size are you looking for in MBB?  Saw it in your signature.


----------



## MegsVC

jeNYC said:


> What color and size are you looking for in MBB?  Saw it in your signature.




Not rhondaroni0 but I am desperately looking for the MBB in black, size 36.5,36,35.5.. Willing to pad shoes, or lose a toe or two to make it work!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know if the black mixed spikes comes in the Yolanda or Flo? I've been out of the loop about what the boutiques carry lately. Thank you!


----------



## Tivo

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been gearing up to buy the Bianca spikes. Actually finding a place to buy them where I can try them on is proving to be tough. My husband says he travels to NY a lot and "never" sees women wearing them and that they look like they're from "Forever 21." Gasp. He works mostly in SF and never sees them there either. He says they look like hooker shoes. WHAT! So, I am just wondering.... Are these shoes actually bought by typical women or are they mostly worn by people like Nicky Minaj and other over-the-top celebrities. He is really crushing me. He wants to know where would I even wear them? We do lots of fancy dinners and I have been Valentino faithful for the longest time. It's time for a change! He said that if he took me to a nice restaurant wearing spiked shoes, people would think he paid for me. He's a nice guy; just mostly teasing. Now, I'm starting to question my purchase. I have been leaning more to buying a Prive or something more tame. I will be forever crushed, though. What do you guys think?



My opinion? He's a man and thus is incapable of understanding a woman's love of shoes. While it's nice getting compliments from men on my shoes/clothes etc. I wear my outfits/shoes for other women. A CL shoe will never, ever be mistaken for something from Forever 21. 

Ah, men. *smh*


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Ok so I've been wondering this for a while now, but why do we cut off our faces in this pics we post?? I just did it b/c everyone else was doing it. Lol. I've even noticed that some of you do it on instagram too.


----------



## anniethecat

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Ok so I've been wondering this for a while now, but why do we cut off our faces in this pics we post?? I just did it b/c everyone else was doing it. Lol. I've even noticed that some of you do it on instagram too.


 
Some people just don't like to show their face on the internet.


----------



## anniethecat

Nm


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm finally pretty much over walking pneumonia and heading back to the gym tomorrow morning. I've been busy with Real Estate licensing classes. I've passed all the requirements and have the exam prep (review) classes coming up in two weeks. I'll be trying to schedule my Licensing exam for the week after review. Whew! Popping in here gives me a break from real life.


----------



## chloe speaks

BattyBugs said:


> I'm finally pretty much over walking pneumonia and heading back to the gym tomorrow morning. I've been busy with Real Estate licensing classes. I've passed all the requirements and have the exam prep (review) classes coming up in two weeks. I'll be trying to schedule my Licensing exam for the week after review. Whew! Popping in here gives me a break from real life.


ooh, i am so sorry to hear that you've had pneumonia batty! i hope you feel better soon - going to the gym can help get rid of those toxins though; just be gentle with yourself and don't overdo it!

i haven't been around this forum for awhile ladies; my family's been downsizing our budget and that includes going out for dinner activities, which means, i have no place to wear all my CLs! but i do enjoy all of your CLs still. speaking of which, has anyone seen the new Louis XI 120 thigh high boot in person?

like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...0-Stretch-Suede-Over-Knee-Boots-/350888383837

to me it looks just like the first thigh-high that made it into an article about Louboutins in the New Yorker, the Monica.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Looking for a pair of booties from loubs. Which one do you ladies like better. Im petite so not sure how the lamu would look on me. and i also like the resillissima.

Is the Lamu boots comfortable ??Since it so tall. wondering


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Looking for a pair of booties from loubs. Which one do you ladies like better. Im petite so not sure how the lamu would look on me. and i also like the resillissima.
> 
> Is the Lamu boots comfortable ??Since it so tall. wondering



have you bought the lamu? can I see some modeling picture?


----------



## Yuki85

I cant believe, yesterday I supposed to buy the CL malabar hill pony but i thought it is a bit expense and in the evening I was discussing with my friends. They said since these will be my first CL I should buy it. 

BUT today when I checked mytheresa my sizes are gone, GONE GONE GONE and my second choice was Pigalle Patent, but it is also sold out!!!  :cry:

Does anybody know will they be available again, or they are limited. 

Because I really really LOVE BOTH shoes.


----------



## PetitColibri

Yuki85 said:


> I cant believe, yesterday I supposed to buy the CL malabar hill pony but i thought it is a bit expense and in the evening I was discussing with my friends. They said since these will be my first CL I should buy it.
> 
> BUT today when I checked mytheresa my sizes are gone, GONE GONE GONE and my second choice was Pigalle Patent, but it is also sold out!!!  :cry:
> 
> Does anybody know will they be available again, or they are limited.
> 
> Because I really really LOVE BOTH shoes.



which color / heel height / size are you looking for ?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yuki85 said:


> I cant believe, yesterday I supposed to buy the CL malabar hill pony but i thought it is a bit expense and in the evening I was discussing with my friends. They said since these will be my first CL I should buy it.
> 
> BUT today when I checked mytheresa my sizes are gone, GONE GONE GONE and my second choice was Pigalle Patent, but it is also sold out!!!  :cry:
> 
> Does anybody know will they be available again, or they are limited.
> 
> Because I really really LOVE BOTH shoes.



there are still a few sizes left on net a porter 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/376044


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoesshoeshoes said:


> have you bought the lamu? can I see some modeling picture?


Hi sweetie. no this is a pic i got it on the internet. I never even tried on.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi sweetie. no this is a pic i got it on the internet. I never even tried on.



Why dont you order a pair from net a porter and try them on. You'd never know. I think Lamu is such a beautiful pair. I much prefer it over resillissima


----------



## Yuki85

shoesshoeshoes said:


> there are still a few sizes left on net a porter
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/376044



I need 39 or 39,5 . I checked already at Net a porter or mytheresa. They are gone! I put them into my wishlist. I hope they are not limited ush:

hi Petitcolibri: for  Pigalle Patent I want black and nude. And for malabar hill pony I want the dark one. 

Size 39-39,5 

high: 100mm


----------



## Tivo

Wearing my Bianca's out for the first time tonight! My friend and I are going to HH at Ruth's Chris. I'm very excited!


----------



## fashionfocus

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Looking for a pair of booties from loubs. Which one do you ladies like better. Im petite so not sure how the lamu would look on me. and i also like the resillissima.
> 
> Is the Lamu boots comfortable ??Since it so tall. wondering



I know these aren't booties, but they can give some height if you are peit.  The Barcelona:

www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/1080728/sofia-vergara-and-christian-louboutin-barcelona-wedges-gallery.jpg

If it's good enough for Sofia!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Why dont you order a pair from net a porter and try them on. You'd never know. I think Lamu is such a beautiful pair. I much prefer it over resillissima


i try to go to the store and try it later. I also like the one with the tassel on too. Since it have such a easy to walk thick heel.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yuki85 said:


> I need 39 or 39,5 . I checked already at Net a porter or mytheresa. They are gone! I put them into my wishlist. I hope they are not limited ush:
> 
> hi Petitcolibri: for  Pigalle Patent I want black and nude. And for malabar hill pony I want the dark one.
> 
> Size 39-39,5
> 
> high: 100mm



um maybe try calling CL customer service? they'll help u to track the shoes down. They could still be available in stores


----------



## Yuki85

shoesshoeshoes said:


> um maybe try calling CL customer service? they'll help u to track the shoes down. They could still be available in stores



Hi, i did and they was trying to track but they Said only One Store in geneva they should have pigalle an I just contacted them, I hope it will work? But the manala hill pony is sold out everywhere in euro . 

Should I wait maybe they would be produced again?


----------



## PetitColibri

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, i did and they was trying to track but they Said only One Store in geneva they should have pigalle an I just contacted them, I hope it will work? But the manala hill pony is sold out everywhere in euro .
> 
> Should I wait maybe they would be produced again?



the Malabar are still available in your size here http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/164254

HTH !


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, i did and they was trying to track but they Said only One Store in geneva they should have pigalle an I just contacted them, I hope it will work? But the manala hill pony is sold out everywhere in euro .
> 
> Should I wait maybe they would be produced again?



 oh dear. i dont know if they will cuz it belongs to FW13. if you want the shoes real bad maybe try CL in the US? you're gonna have to pay for shipping and tax though


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

PetitColibri said:


> the Malabar are still available in your size here http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/164254
> 
> HTH !



yay


----------



## Yuki85

Why does it cost 834 euro instead of 795 euro at matchesfashion.com?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yuki85 said:


> Why does it cost 834 euro instead of 795 euro at matchesfashion.com?



possibly because matches is based in the UK so the prices will be converted from pound to euro, not the retail price in europe


----------



## MaryJoe84

Ok, so does someone of you ladies now which styles are current available in the Rouge Noir?

I've heard about the So Kate, Pigalle, and (New) Simple and New Decoltissimo... Are there any others style? And it seems to be a bit boutique exclusive, since I saw only the Pigalle and So Kate available at online stores...

And is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available for now or comes it every fall/winter season?


EDIT: I just spotted a few more styles in Rouge Noir on the CL EU website (f.e. Rolando, Pigalle Plato Spike and Huguetta Pony) but still curious about other styles... somebody can give a bit intel?

And my second question still remains, too: Is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available now or comes it every fall season?


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Ok the tomatoes are going nuts!!  Next year only two plants!  lol



Wow! Send me some


----------



## Myrkur

Wheww, being away from here really helped me stop looking and lusting over shoes. Now I really feel like buying a new pair lol


----------



## PetitColibri

MaryJoe84 said:


> Ok, so does someone of you ladies now which styles are current available in the Rouge Noir?
> 
> I've heard about the So Kate, Pigalle, and (New) Simple and New Decoltissimo... Are there any others style? And it seems to be a bit boutique exclusive, since I saw only the Pigalle and So Kate available at online stores...
> 
> And is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available for now or comes it every fall/winter season?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just spotted a few more styles in Rouge Noir on the CL EU website (f.e. Rolando, Pigalle Plato Spike and Huguetta Pony) but still curious about other styles... somebody can give a bit intel?
> 
> And my second question still remains, too: Is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available now or comes it every fall season?



it is seasonal for sure, only black and nude come back all the time, HTH


----------



## MaryJoe84

PetitColibri said:


> it is seasonal for sure, only black and nude come back all the time, HTH



Thank you! Yes, I supposed that already... I know that black and nude are the only two classic colours that are always available.

What may be is that this colour - Rouge Noir - will come back in future fall/winter collections in different shades, not the same colour but similar to it - but of course no one knows


----------



## Mrs. MFH

MaryJoe84 said:


> Ok, so does someone of you ladies now which styles are current available in the Rouge Noir?
> 
> I've heard about the So Kate, Pigalle, and (New) Simple and New Decoltissimo... Are there any others style? And it seems to be a bit boutique exclusive, since I saw only the Pigalle and So Kate available at online stores...
> 
> And is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available for now or comes it every fall/winter season?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just spotted a few more styles in Rouge Noir on the CL EU website (f.e. Rolando, Pigalle Plato Spike and Huguetta Pony) but still curious about other styles... somebody can give a bit intel?
> 
> And my second question still remains, too: Is Rouge Noir a seasonal colour and only available now or comes it every fall season?



It's definitely seasonal and the only other style that you havent mentioned that I've seen it in is the Spiked Daffodile at NM...been really biting the bullet to not buy it. The color is TDF though.


----------



## Tivo

I've been looking for a pair of Pigalle 120's and can't find them anywhere except Ebay. I have never purchased anything on Ebay and am quite nervous to do so because who knows if they're fake? Many of the pictures on Ebay look exactly the same, so that to me raises suspicion. On top of the shadiness, there is the issue of price. Pigalles retail at 625.00, if I'm not mistaken, and these greedy people on Ebay want 8 and 9 hundred dollars for them! I would never pay that amount of money for a shoe I can't try on first, or authenticate. Ever. But I guess some do. 

How do you avoid getting scammed on Ebay?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Tivo said:


> I've been looking for a pair of Pigalle 120's and can't find them anywhere except Ebay. I have never purchased anything on Ebay and am quite nervous to do so because who knows if they're fake? Many of the pictures on Ebay look exactly the same, so that to me raises suspicion. On top of the shadiness, there is the issue of price. Pigalles retail at 625.00, if I'm not mistaken, and these greedy people on Ebay want 8 and 9 hundred dollars for them! I would never pay that amount of money for a shoe I can't try on first, or authenticate. Ever. But I guess some do.
> 
> How do you avoid getting scammed on Ebay?



You have to be really careful on eBay. Get them authenticated. There is a thread to authenticate here. Ask for additional pics etc. buyers that are WILLING to sell will respond with any questions. Use Paypal because if there is any issue Paypal favors the buyer first.  It's best to link a Credit Card with Paypal also because you can dispute with the company rather than cash from your checking acct. Pigalle's are $625. Pigalle Plato is $775. Some sellers mark them up ridiculously but I have noticed that lately they are selling close to retail since the So Kate was released.  You just have to keep an eye out every day. Are you looking for brand new or pre owned?
I believe there is also an eBay forum on here that list reputable sellers etc and can answer more in depth questions about eBay transactions. I don't know how to link it from my phone but I think u can just do a search.


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> You have to be really careful on eBay. Get them authenticated. There is a thread to authenticate here. Ask for additional pics etc. buyers that are WILLING to sell will respond with any questions. Use Paypal because if there is any issue Paypal favors the buyer first.  It's best to link a Credit Card with Paypal also because you can dispute with the company rather than cash from your checking acct. Pigalle's are $625. Pigalle Plato is $775. Some sellers mark them up ridiculously but I have noticed that lately they are selling close to retail since the So Kate was released.  You just have to keep an eye out every day. Are you looking for brand new or pre owned?
> I believe there is also an eBay forum on here that list reputable sellers etc and can answer more in depth questions about eBay transactions. I don't know how to link it from my phone but I think u can just do a search.



Good suggestions Mrs.  I would add that contacting the seller and making an offer doesn't hurt.  I've done that.  Some respond with a willingness to negotiate and others have not.  I think those who have stores are more receptive, even if they counter.  And it helps to watch...if no one else has made a bid or the item has been relisted that can help aid buyers.  There are a few reputable sellers that I watch.  They have inventory that just doesn't move that fast for whatever reason...most times the price.  If it's an item that's been listed though several seasons, even shoes that may be "classics" such as the Love Me in nude patent (you can tell that's what I'm watching), a seller will consider reasonable offers (I'd be worried to offer less than retail for brand new, but it's not unheard of as some seller purchase their stock on sale).  HTH!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

is this a buy or no buy??too much tassel?


----------



## BattyBugs

I, personally, think they are cute. I would have already bought a pair, but I don't really look good in the types of pants needed to show them to their advantage.


----------



## Tivo

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> is this a buy or no buy??too much tassel?


I personally am not a fan of the tassel, but since its your opinion that counts if you fancy them I say go for it!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

that why i asked in this forum for more opinions lol..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BattyBugs said:


> I, personally, think they are cute. I would have already bought a pair, but I don't really look good in the types of pants needed to show them to their advantage.


I wear jeans and jeggins most of the time. so i plan to wear them tucked inside. Just a lil hesitate since the price is a little high too. Donno if it too trendy and i'll be able to wear it only 1 season. I want sth i can wear few season at least


----------



## pinkstars

Is there a thread that authenticate Louboutins? I see a pair I like on eBay at a great price and I want to pull the trigger.


----------



## pinkstars

Nevermind, I've found it.

Just curious, is there a thread here or a forum anywhere or any site that would trade CL shoe boxes for dust bags?


----------



## Livysmiles

Hi everyone, I'm really new to all of this. I see a lot of gorgeous shoes on ebay that I've gotten/in process of buying. I really hope I don't come across some fakes.


----------



## chloe speaks

OK, missed these somehow, but really WTF??? :lolots::weird:  <---all my reactions
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...ots-interconnected-by-fringe-39-/310766493354


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

chloe speaks said:


> OK, missed these somehow, but really WTF??? :lolots::weird:  <---all my reactions
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...ots-interconnected-by-fringe-39-/310766493354



holly molly  that is a joke


----------



## Tivo

The best thing about my CL purchase is knowing I will never have to decide what shoes to wear with my outfit!


----------



## Soli156

Anyone got the new zazou's? How are they in size and walking, and how do you wear them? 

pic: http://www.starstyle.com/matthew-wi...ion-week-ss14-september-15-2013-pic145297.jpg


----------



## allaboutme222

Hi there,

I am new to this so please forgive me if I make a mistake. Would you be able to authenticate these selling on eBay:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130995158715?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261306804766?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you very much.


----------



## MaryJoe84

allaboutme222 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this so please forgive me if I make a mistake. Would you be able to authenticate these selling on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130995158715?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261306804766?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi and welcome 
You should post your request here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html

They'll help you there!


----------



## allaboutme222

MaryJoe84 said:


> Hi and welcome
> You should post your request here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html
> 
> They'll help you there!


Thank you very much.


----------



## mikim

Hi everyone!

I need to authenticate these CL pumps, can anyone help me with this?

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hey guys! I just wanted to tell you that my shoes sold (finally) on eBay. I'm so excited and happy. Plus I just got a job so the cash is rollin' in  I accepted an offer for $314 CAD.


----------



## soleilbrun

I recently saw God save my shoes. Has anyone else watched it? I felt not so alone after it was over. It was quite enlightening and funny.


----------



## millux

I'd sell my soul for a pair of black pigalili. _My soul._


----------



## kjbags

millux said:


> I'd sell my soul for a pair of black pigalili. _My soul._



What size are you looking for?


----------



## millux

kjbags said:


> What size are you looking for?



Probably a 39 or 40, but I don't think I could splurge out for them right now.

I'm just so bummed that I didn't get into CL until they were waaaaay gone. I am pretty obsessed with them though, haha.


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm so done with So Kate. I have tried it 1/2 size up and still it's horrible.  It's pinches me in the toe box. It's so damn uncomfortable


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm so done with So Kate. I have tried it 1/2 size up and still it's horrible.  It's pinches me in the toe box. It's so damn uncomfortable



so kate looks so sexy. but they r really uncomfortable. I just got my so kate yesterday too. n now i can't decide whether to keep them or not besides the height it a little bit on me too.


----------



## millux

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so kate looks so sexy. but they r really uncomfortable. I just got my so kate yesterday too. n now i can't decide whether to keep them or not besides the height it a little bit on me too.



They were painful for me, too. I didn't buy them but I did try them on. I feel like Pigalle is miles more comfortable even from the start. So Kates are SO crazy sexy though! Just not worth it to me..... yet. 

I will probably give in eventually. Rouge Noir just speaks to me. I was having a real battle with myself in the store, hahahah.


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so kate looks so sexy. but they r really uncomfortable. I just got my so kate yesterday too. n now i can't decide whether to keep them or not besides the height it a little bit on me too.




I returned. I'm done with that shoe. Ha


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> I returned. I'm done with that shoe. Ha



i tried on again with shoe padding on it. it feels better. but i guess those are shoes not made for walking. i can't take anything higher den 4inches so.


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i tried on again with shoe padding on it. it feels better. but i guess those are shoes not made for walking. i can't take anything higher den 4inches so.




See that's the amazing thing. I wear piggy 120 all the time. No problems.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> See that's the amazing thing. I wear piggy 120 all the time. No problems.



But arent pigalle n so kate all 12cm?? I wont be able to wear anything more den 4inch, unless there is a platform. I got another open toe loubouton the one with the ribbon on the back,*dos noeud*  but it hurt too


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> See that's the amazing thing. I wear piggy 120 all the time. No problems.


So amazing how the fit and comfort levels of these shoes vary from person to person.


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> But arent pigalle n so kate all 12cm?? I wont be able to wear anything more den 4inch, unless there is a platform. I got another open toe loubouton the one with the ribbon on the back,*dos noeud*  but it hurt too




I find them very comfy. You just have to get used to them. Cl shoes are a labor of love 


Tivo said:


> So amazing how the fit and comfort levels of these shoes vary from person to person.



Yes! Well said


----------



## Christchrist

Does anyone else realize that the lady in the Bissel commercials always has Louboutin shoes on?


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Does anyone else realize that the lady in the Bissel commercials always has Louboutin shoes on?




Which one? Now that you've said it I'll keep missing...either catching the end or not the part that shows her shoes? Is it the one with the lady who is a part of the Bissel family? I try to find it on YouTube.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Which one? Now that you've said it I'll keep missing...either catching the end or not the part that shows her shoes? Is it the one with the lady who is a part of the Bissel family? I try to find it on YouTube.




Yes the one with the Bissel family lady. Both of her commercials


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies and gents! Hope everyone is doing great! Haven't been in here in a while because I've been so busy


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies and gents! Hope everyone is doing great! Haven't been in here in a while because I've been so busy




I know the feeling


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

found this on insta. dont really know what to think


----------



## millux

shoesshoeshoes said:


> found this on insta. dont really know what to think



Oh, ew. Is that supposed to be a snapped ankle/leg?


----------



## myworld

Ladies, please help me to locate Corneille patent leather in Nude size 38,5. If anyone or any store is selling those willing to ship intationally, please let me know.


----------



## mojo92

shoesshoeshoes said:


> found this on insta. dont really know what to think



Gross, I didn't even know at first what it was...They really aren't THAT painful, people! Sheesh


----------



## Tihadoll

Hey ladies, is anyone able to help me out.
I have a little bit of an urgent matter I am attending a christmas party this saturday with work. I live in Norway and its starting to get pretty cold so I would have to wear pantyhoses with my dress.
I was planning on wearing my Bianca 140mm , but I feel like the heelcap is slighty low so that it feels like I am almost about to fall and trip out of my shoes when wearing these pantyhoses.
Any tips on how to stay in the shoe? Some people suggested a sole, but the shoes are sort of tight as it is so I don't think that would fit..


----------



## millux

You could try something like Foot Petals 'Tip Toes', they will help the grip/slipping. I'm not sure if they are available in Norway specifically, but there will be generic versions in any drugstore or pharmacist probably. This is what they look like. 

I know in the UK you can get smaller, circular versions made of gel. They all do the same thing without the problems of a full sole, hope this helps!


----------



## KseniaK

Hi, ladies!
I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??


----------



## anniethecat

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??




I personally wouldn't pay more than retail for a current seasons shoes, it depends on how bad you want them I guess.


----------



## millux

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??



I wouldn't unless you *really* love them, they will come back in stock eventually.

Plus I hate buying from ebay for new style because we all know that some sellers snatch up new CLs just to jack up the price so they can profit from it. I don't like to support that.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??



i'd wait. So Kate is so popular it will definitely come back to stock and red is a classic colour as well.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??




Definitely wait if you can. These So Kate's sell out fast but they are also returned. $900 is so much more over retail, that I'm convinced another store will get them. Have you tried Jonathan @ Saks in ATL? Maybe you can contact him and he can give u a buzz when more come in stock. Jonathan.saks5A@gmail.com.  If we continue to buy these over priced shoes over retail then these sellers will have no reason to lower their prices. I know eBay fees are high but it's only 10%...good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tivo

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??


 
I wouldn't pay that for those shoes. Wait until they are restocked. I would only pay that much over retail for a shoe I'm desperate for that hasn't been seen for years.


----------



## KseniaK

Tivo said:


> I wouldn't pay that for those shoes. Wait until they are restocked. I would only pay that much over retail for a shoe I'm desperate for that hasn't been seen for years.




Hi, girls!
Thank you for the advice. I went on looking for something else and found these beauties - Louboutin So Kate in suede ($850). I know those sellers charge you extra but I think I'm gonna get them anyway. I hate waiting.


----------



## crystalhowlett

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2419287
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> I need your advice. I found these beauties on eBay and can't decide if I should get them. The seller is asking more than the retail price ($900). But they are sold out everywhere. What do you think??




Did u send a offer???? I would also state the retail price and also ask y the rape mark up? 

Sexy


----------



## crystalhowlett

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> But arent pigalle n so kate all 12cm?? I wont be able to wear anything more den 4inch, unless there is a platform. I got another open toe loubouton the one with the ribbon on the back,*dos noeud*  but it hurt too




No. U can get a pigalle in 100mm as well. And a pigalle Plato.  Very comfortable.  My 2yr old can walk in them. Hahahaha.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mrs. MFH said:


> Definitely wait if you can. These So Kate's sell out fast but they are also returned. $900 is so much more over retail, that I'm convinced another store will get them. Have you tried Jonathan @ Saks in ATL? Maybe you can contact him and he can give u a buzz when more come in stock. Jonathan.saks5A@gmail.com.  If we continue to buy these over priced shoes over retail then these sellers will have no reason to lower their prices. I know eBay fees are high but it's only 10%...good luck with your decision.




Totally agree. Hunt that shoe down!!!!  That's more than half the fun!!!


----------



## KseniaK

crystalhowlett said:


> Did u send a offer???? I would also state the retail price and also ask y the rape mark up?
> 
> Sexy




Hi,
I did send an offer buy the seller said the price was firm. Plus I decided they will be too big on me because I wear 36.5-37 in Louboutin and in So Kate you need to size down. I saw the other pair - So Kate in suede and I love them. I have 5 pairs of Louboutins already 2 Bianca's, the red spiked Pigalle Plato, Asteroid and the spiked boots. And I have a nice pair of Gucci stilletos in patent black. Now I'm deciding between So Kate in suede and So Kate in burgundy patent. I know they are overpriced (retail is $625 plus tax and plus shipping, ebay $850 and up) but I hate being on wait lists and hate waiting. Plus I understand sellers have to pay fees too. So it makes only about $50 difference.


----------



## akillian24

I need help making up my mind from my CL stylish ladies.  Which color?  It's a crossbody (strap not shown) mini promenade.  Gah!
I live in TX, so typically I won't be in boots/jeans/winter gear.


----------



## crystalhowlett

KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> I did send an offer buy the seller said the price was firm. Plus I decided they will be too big on me because I wear 36.5-37 in Louboutin and in So Kate you need to size down. I saw the other pair - So Kate in suede and I love them. I have 5 pairs of Louboutins already 2 Bianca's, the red spiked Pigalle Plato, Asteroid and the spiked boots. And I have a nice pair of Gucci stilletos in patent black. Now I'm deciding between So Kate in suede and So Kate in burgundy patent. I know they are overpriced (retail is $625 plus tax and plus shipping, ebay $850 and up) but I hate being on wait lists and hate waiting. Plus I understand sellers have to pay fees too. So it makes only about $50 difference.




Not that high of fees.  Well if u are dead set. Do what makes you happy!!! I'd just hate to spend more than retail and in a few month u see them $200 below retail. Happens all the time.   

Women get bored with their shoes quick. I've sold at least 30 pairs of my own Louboutins. Currently listing 8 pairs. I removed 3 others that I wasn't ready to let of go yet and all the rest, never know when their time is up.  

Good luck. I hope you find the right pair.


----------



## crystalhowlett

akillian24 said:


> I need help making up my mind from my CL stylish ladies.  Which color?  It's a crossbody (strap not shown) mini promenade.  Gah!
> I live in TX, so typically I won't be in boots/jeans/winter gear.




I think blue.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

crystalhowlett said:


> No. U can get a pigalle in 100mm as well. And a pigalle Plato.  Very comfortable.  My 2yr old can walk in them. Hahahaha.



saw a pigalle plato back on stock at saks. the second i receive the notification it was sold out rawr!!!  i was about to order it too


----------



## crystalhowlett

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> saw a pigalle plato back on stock at saks. the second i receive the notification it was sold out rawr!!!  i was about to order it too




What size are u looking for? Are u against eBay? BNIB?


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> I need help making up my mind from my CL stylish ladies.  Which color?  It's a crossbody (strap not shown) mini promenade.  Gah!
> I live in TX, so typically I won't be in boots/jeans/winter gear.




Hmmm depends on what colors you wear more


----------



## Kfoorya2

KseniaK said:


> Hi, girls!
> Thank you for the advice. I went on looking for something else and found these beauties - Louboutin So Kate in suede ($850). I know those sellers charge you extra but I think I'm gonna get them anyway. I hate waiting.
> View attachment 2420508




Wow I bet they are so nice in the suede! I am a so kate fan forever


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Hmmm depends on what colors you wear more



Hey Christchrist!  I think the tan would be slightly easier to match wardrobe-wise, but also most of my bags are neutrals, with the exception of one red larger top handle tote and a med cobalt flap.

I think I like the idea of the blue.. but the perfect shade of caramel is sucking me in.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I dont like ebay because I can't return in case if size don't fit. So no ebay for me


----------



## crystalhowlett

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I dont like ebay because I can't return in case if size don't fit. So no ebay for me




Got'cha!


----------



## DariaD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-louboutin-Asteroid-black-exclusive-140mm-/281223166022

I got curious about this pair, is it some kind of custom order? special order? I have never seen CL to come with golden insole, only some really old styles.
I am 99% sure it's not a fake pair, that's why I am so intrigued.


----------



## kjbags

DariaD said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-louboutin-Asteroid-black-exclusive-140mm-/281223166022
> 
> I got curious about this pair, is it some kind of custom order? special order? I have never seen CL to come with golden insole, only some really old styles.
> I am 99% sure it's not a fake pair, that's why I am so intrigued.



This was a regular version of the Asteroid.


----------



## DariaD

kjbags said:


> This was a regular version of the Asteroid.



oh wow, thank you so much! very pretty for a "regular" version


----------



## Mrs. MFH

crystalhowlett said:


> Not that high of fees.  Well if u are dead set. Do what makes you happy!!! I'd just hate to spend more than retail and in a few month u see them $200 below retail. Happens all the time.
> 
> Women get bored with their shoes quick. I've sold at least 30 pairs of my own Louboutins. Currently listing 8 pairs. I removed 3 others that I wasn't ready to let of go yet and all the rest, never know when their time is up.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you find the right pair.




Tell me about it. eBay fees are 10%...so I could understand marking So Kate's up to $700 or even $750 but that's it. I've gotten bored with so many styles, was buying the wrong size and am just now coming into my own. I've sold many pairs just because I felt they were to trendy. Trying to buy more classic styles now and of course clean house for the upcoming sale all while making sure the little one has a great Christmas. Speaking of sales, you know those crazy colors will most likely be on sale IF they are still around. I'd be slightly more willing to pay over retail for a classic color than Corozan Red.


----------



## akillian24

Mrs. MFH said:


> Tell me about it. eBay fees are 10%...so I could understand marking So Kate's up to $700 or even $750 but that's it. I've gotten bored with so many styles, was buying the wrong size and am just now coming into my own. I've sold many pairs just because I felt they were to trendy. Trying to buy more classic styles now and of course clean house for the upcoming sale all while making sure the little one has a great Christmas. Speaking of sales, you know those crazy colors will most likely be on sale IF they are still around. I'd be slightly more willing to pay over retail for a classic color than Corozan Red.



ITA.. except that IMO, in the case of corazon red it is a classic by default of it being so close to the underside of a CL sole.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Hey Christchrist!  I think the tan would be slightly easier to match wardrobe-wise, but also most of my bags are neutrals, with the exception of one red larger top handle tote and a med cobalt flap.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the idea of the blue.. but the perfect shade of caramel is sucking me in.




Caramel it is


----------



## Christchrist

I truly feel that I will never get my UHGs. ;(


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Caramel it is



Every morning I wake up leaning a different direction. I'm half tempted to let DH decide. He's done well in the past.  

I meant to ask you: What do you think of the new PIgalle updates?


----------



## millux

Christchrist said:


> I truly feel that I will never get my UHGs. ;(
> View attachment 2423929
> View attachment 2423930



Wow, that gold python (?) is so festive and just... special! Lovely. I hope they find you soon.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> I truly feel that I will never get my UHGs. ;(
> View attachment 2423929
> View attachment 2423930




I'm too poor to buy my UHGs. I found a pair of the Pivichic 100 in black on eBay but I can't justify prices right now when I have so many other things to buy *cryface*


----------



## KseniaK

Kfoorya2 said:


> Wow I bet they are so nice in the suede! I am a so kate fan forever







Ther are very nice. I love them!


----------



## millux

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2424067
> 
> 
> Ther are very nice. I love them!



They are soooooo sexy!


----------



## BagBragger

So I'm a little ticked off right now!  I don't visit tPF as much as I used to because of work, school and life in general.  I understand that people find/learn about tPF everyday.  But I'm disturbed that it doesn't seem that the moderators are present.  In just a few visit recently I see where people are offering to swap or requesting to be contacted if others are interested in their shoes.  And yes, I'm sure they mean well and have good intentions.  More than likely they haven't read all the rules.  But should that be excusable?  No.  Even after a year of membership, I still refer to the rules from time to time to make sure I'm doing the right thing as a member of this community.  I never want to receive another PM from the PF police or be corrected publicly in a thread again.  I've experienced both. And while I didn't like it, it did cause me to be w better member.  The icing on the cake for me is to open a person's collection thread that I have specifically subscribed to, only to find other have posted their collection shots AND SOLICITED A SWAP/TRADE.  And no, it's not for me, in my opinion to correct someone.  I have not like that when others, who are not moderators, have done it...even if it was done warmly.  Just something I don't care for.  My preference and I'm entitled to it.  But I would like for the moderators to, and it doesn't have to be done publically, increase the presence within the threads, correct some of the blatant offenses of the rules and protocols, as well as use them as teachable moments for those who have committed the act.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> I truly feel that I will never get my UHGs. ;(
> View attachment 2423929
> View attachment 2423930




Ummmm I've seen both of those in another's collection. She has one it 2 color ways.  U will find a pair if u keep look. I think I've seen them on eBay recently.


----------



## crystalhowlett

BagBragger said:


> So I'm a little ticked off right now!  I don't visit tPF as much as I used to because of work, school and life in general.  I understand that people find/learn about tPF everyday.  But I'm disturbed that it doesn't seem that the moderators are present.  In just a few visit recently I see where people are offering to swap or requesting to be contacted if others are interested in their shoes.  And yes, I'm sure they mean well and have good intentions.  More than likely they haven't read all the rules.  But should that be excusable?  No.  Even after a year of membership, I still refer to the rules from time to time to make sure I'm doing the right thing as a member of this community.  I never want to receive another PM from the PF police or be corrected publicly in a thread again.  I've experienced both. And while I didn't like it, it did cause me to be w better member.  The icing on the cake for me is to open a person's collection thread that I have specifically subscribed to, only to find other have posted their collection shots AND SOLICITED A SWAP/TRADE.  And no, it's not for me, in my opinion to correct someone.  I have not like that when others, who are not moderators, have done it...even if it was done warmly.  Just something I don't care for.  My preference and I'm entitled to it.  But I would like for the moderators to, and it doesn't have to be done publically, increase the presence within the threads, correct some of the blatant offenses of the rules and protocols, as well as use them as teachable moments for those who have committed the act.



I'm not as active because of all the disrespect from newer members. It's sad really. When I was a new member and was corrected. I said thank you, I appreciated the learning experience and taking over a persons collection thread WHAT!!??!!??. Selling and swapping was unheard of. RESPECT is what it comes down to


----------



## BagBragger

crystalhowlett said:


> I'm not as active because of all the disrespect from newer members. It's sad really. When I was a new member and was corrected. I said thank you, I appreciated the learning experience and taking over a persons collection thread WHAT!!??!!??. Selling and swapping was unheard of. RESPECT is what it comes down to




Hey CrystalH, I hope I didn't imply that I didn't appreciate being corrected.  I did. I didn't like it (just like when being called out in grade school by my teacher, lol) but I LEARNED from it and didn't repeat the same thing (I hope I haven't).  You said it well.  Respect in being in any community, be it online or where ever, means many things.  When a person goes to church or the library for example, you may not know all of the rules and expectations, but if it's important to you to remain (or continue to visit) you put forth an effort to learn those things...just not do whatever you want at will because you're so excited.  Being giddy or excited should not be overlooked or held as a excuse for committing a break of rules or procedure.  I recently saw where a fairly new person started a thread about fake shoes and posted along with others a particular shoe was fake...how do a person, as a novice do such a thing???  If you've taken the time to read one person's collection thread and see the replies of others about that person's collection (NOT any of their shoes) how do you get to the end a post a picture of your shoes AND solicit???  I just don't get it.  And the thread "owners" have been so gracious about it...I admire them!  Maybe you and I are alone in our thoughts on the matter.  Maybe the moderators are busy with their day to day lives (which I ge, totally).  But gee-wiz already!  

I missed the many people who (virtually) met when I joined...so many of them haven't posted in a while and maybe missing them has caused me not to embrace the newer people.


----------



## KseniaK

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2424067
> 
> 
> Ther are very nice. I love them!







Got the So Kates in black suede for $800 with free shipping.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> Hey CrystalH, I hope I didn't imply that I didn't appreciate being corrected.  I did. I didn't like it (just like when being called out in grade school by my teacher, lol) but I LEARNED from it and didn't repeat the same thing (I hope I haven't).  You said it well.  Respect in being in any community, be it online or where ever, means many things.  When a person goes to church or the library for example, you may not know all of the rules and expectations, but if it's important to you to remain (or continue to visit) you put forth an effort to learn those things...just not do whatever you want at will because you're so excited.  Being giddy or excited should not be overlooked or held as a excuse for committing a break of rules or procedure.  I recently saw where a fairly new person started a thread about fake shoes and posted along with others a particular shoe was fake...how do a person, as a novice do such a thing???  If you've taken the time to read one person's collection thread and see the replies of others about that person's collection (NOT any of their shoes) how do you get to the end a post a picture of your shoes AND solicit???  I just don't get it.  And the thread "owners" have been so gracious about it...I admire them!  Maybe you and I are alone in our thoughts on the matter.  Maybe the moderators are busy with their day to day lives (which I ge, totally).  But gee-wiz already!
> 
> I missed the many people who (virtually) met when I joined...so many of them haven't posted in a while and maybe missing them has caused me not to embrace the newer people.




I know what you mean.  I read 3 threads offering to sell or swap out shoes. I can't post at work but I was sure the moderators would catch it as we are not allowed to sell on the forum. But I just chalk it up to them being busy. It does also make me feel some type of way when I was also immediately corrected when I joined a year ago. You can always PM someone but there were specific requests to buy shoes that haven't been worn in 2 years.  Trust me I know. I'm not on here as much either, really just don't have the time. Ya know.  Just take it with a grain of salt, don't let TPF annoy you that much and smile girly


----------



## Mariqueen

xx rude comments removed - only warning


----------



## AEGIS

Mariqueen said:


> x



 you do know for many members, english is not their first language right?


----------



## Swanky

Instead of getting mad, please consider that we mods and admins have lives outside of tPF and may not have the chance to read every.single.post.  Please ALWAYS report posts that break our rules, we get an immediate e-mail and know what to review sooner.  We really rely on help from our members 




BagBragger said:


> So I'm a little ticked off right now!  I don't visit tPF as much as I used to because of work, school and life in general.  I understand that people find/learn about tPF everyday.  But I'm disturbed that it doesn't seem that the moderators are present.  In just a few visit recently I see where people are offering to swap or requesting to be contacted if others are interested in their shoes.  And yes, I'm sure they mean well and have good intentions.  More than likely they haven't read all the rules.  But should that be excusable?  No.  Even after a year of membership, I still refer to the rules from time to time to make sure I'm doing the right thing as a member of this community.  I never want to receive another PM from the PF police or be corrected publicly in a thread again.  I've experienced both. And while I didn't like it, it did cause me to be w better member.  The icing on the cake for me is to open a person's collection thread that I have specifically subscribed to, only to find other have posted their collection shots AND SOLICITED A SWAP/TRADE.  And no, it's not for me, in my opinion to correct someone.  I have not like that when others, who are not moderators, have done it...even if it was done warmly.  Just something I don't care for.  My preference and I'm entitled to it.  But I would like for the moderators to, and it doesn't have to be done publically, increase the presence within the threads, correct some of the blatant offenses of the rules and protocols, as well as use them as teachable moments for those who have committed the act.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Just agreeing with u.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Does anyone else realize that the lady in the Bissel commercials always has Louboutin shoes on?





yup lol
and i have no need for a vacuum


----------



## Mariqueen

AEGIS said:


> you do know for many members, english is not their first language right?



That wasn't a case of English not being their first language. That's being lazy and using slang/chat speak instead of the actual word. I can't stand it.


----------



## Swanky

Not your job to point it out/embarrass/police our members. 
Let it go, back to topic. 
:back2topic:


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> yup lol
> 
> and i have no need for a vacuum




As if she vacuums


----------



## AEGIS

let me self edit


----------



## BagBragger

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Instead of getting mad, please consider that we mods and admins have lives outside of tPF and may not have the chance to read every.single.post.  Please ALWAYS report posts that break our rules, we get an immediate e-mail and know what to review sooner.  We really rely on help from our members




I'm just going to go back to not posting anything at all.  My disdain, rather, annoyance, SwankyMo3 is no way directed to the mods, or anyone.  Rather the acts that I referred to.  It's like being a parent, just as an example, you may not be please by what your child does and act in accordance with whatever they have done.  That's all.  That's why I used the general chat thread.  I was hopeful that I could vent (after having multiple instances of seeing the same offense) and keep it moving.  Certainly, mods and Authenticators do not receive a salary for what you all offer to the forum...that's more of a reason why the rules and expectations should be read and referred to.  But again, I'm going back to using my mute feature.  If I see something that annoys me, then that means it must be time to return to my new love of Pintrest.


----------



## Lover of Loubs

KseniaK said:


> View attachment 2424451
> 
> 
> Got the So Kates in black suede for $800 with free shipping.


I love them as well. Glad to see I'm not the only female still head over heels with black heels. I have way too many.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Lover of Loubs said:


> I love them as well. Glad to see I'm not the only female still head over heels with black heels. I have way too many.




Black is timeless. When u dont know what to wear u grab that black pair. Perfect every time! 
I didn't think I had too many black but I looked and ya I have a few. LOL!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> I truly feel that I will never get my UHGs. ;(
> View attachment 2423929
> View attachment 2423930


 You can't special order them?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

soleilbrun said:


> You can't special order them?


I havent found my Lucifers in Pumice but waiting.  Be patient hun


----------



## uhohnikki

So, I had to put an end to 'wanting' a pair of CL's and turn it into 'owning' a pair.
I purchesed my 1st red bottom babies...

I went black, basic, timeless & classic. I got the Ronaldo's 


Only problem is... The arch is more of a B!+(# then I expected. 
They are hard for me to walk in, any tips, tricks or advice. 

TIA. xo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

uhohnikki said:


> So, I had to put an end to 'wanting' a pair of CL's and turn it into 'owning' a pair.
> I purchesed my 1st red bottom babies...
> 
> I went black, basic, timeless & classic. I got the Ronaldo's
> 
> 
> Only problem is... The arch is more of a B!+(# then I expected.
> They are hard for me to walk in, any tips, tricks or advice.
> 
> TIA. xo


I responded to your post in "show off your new shoes ..." thread.
It is all in the posture and practice!  Enjoy!


----------



## that_claudz

Hi lovelies!

I purchased my first pair of CL awhile back- they are a pair of Neofilo. I wore them for the first time the other night, and whilst the size and fit is great- the bottom, balls of my feet started to really hurt and burn after a few hours. 

I don't wear heels on a daily basis, only on weekends and special occasions. Some of my other shoes do this too and of course I want to get as much wear out of my CLs as possible. Any tips for me?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

that_claudz said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I purchased my first pair of CL awhile back- they are a pair of Neofilo. I wore them for the first time the other night, and whilst the size and fit is great- the bottom, balls of my feet started to really hurt and burn after a few hours.
> 
> I don't wear heels on a daily basis, only on weekends and special occasions. Some of my other shoes do this too and of course I want to get as much wear out of my CLs as possible. Any tips for me?


My balls of the feet never hurts because I have been wearing heels almost every day which probably helped to strengthen my feet.  Rather than that,its my pinkies that screams in agony at times wearing tight fitting CLs because I don't want any heel slippage.  OUCH!!!

Do you think you can have a cobbler put a pad right underneath the insole to cushion it?  I have done so for pairs that had stretched and started to give me heel slippage.  It does wonders.  Try a few pads in different thickness to figure out which works best.  Ones made out of foam works great for me.


----------



## Christchrist

that_claudz said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I purchased my first pair of CL awhile back- they are a pair of Neofilo. I wore them for the first time the other night, and whilst the size and fit is great- the bottom, balls of my feet started to really hurt and burn after a few hours.
> 
> I don't wear heels on a daily basis, only on weekends and special occasions. Some of my other shoes do this too and of course I want to get as much wear out of my CLs as possible. Any tips for me?




You have to keep wearing them. Your feet will get better. I was like that


----------



## that_claudz

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My balls of the feet never hurts because I have been wearing heels almost every day which probably helped to strengthen my feet.  Rather than that,its my pinkies that screams in agony at times wearing tight fitting CLs because I don't want any heel slippage.  OUCH!!!
> 
> Do you think you can have a cobbler put a pad right underneath the insole to cushion it?  I have done so for pairs that had stretched and started to give me heel slippage.  It does wonders.  Try a few pads in different thickness to figure out which works best.  Ones made out of foam works great for me.







Christchrist said:


> You have to keep wearing them. Your feet will get better. I was like that




Thanks for all your help! I usually put some gel party feet pads in my shoes but since my CLs are a perfect snug fit, I couldn't get them to for without my toes getting squashed. I lasted about 3 hours and swapped to my flats to walk around in as the bottom of my feet were screaming. They are so beautiful and I really want to purchase more in my collection but need to know I can wear them properly!


----------



## DeclicAmour

I am (not so) patiently waiting for my first pair of CLs in the mail. Hubby ordered me a pair for Christmas. I don't know where he ordered from and I'm hoping he did it right.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

that_claudz said:


> Thanks for all your help! I usually put some gel party feet pads in my shoes but since my CLs are a perfect snug fit, I couldn't get them to for without my toes getting squashed. I lasted about 3 hours and swapped to my flats to walk around in as the bottom of my feet were screaming. They are so beautiful and I really want to purchase more in my collection but need to know I can wear them properly!


You will you will.  Just keep wearing them and your feet will get used to it hun!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DeclicAmour said:


> I am (not so) patiently waiting for my first pair of CLs in the mail. Hubby ordered me a pair for Christmas. I don't know where he ordered from and I'm hoping he did it right.


Hahaha!  I know the feeling!  I hope he got it right!  XOXO!!!


----------



## that_claudz

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You will you will.  Just keep wearing them and your feet will get used to it hun!




Thank you! I'll keep trying! In the mean time, fold up flats every tine I go out!


----------



## DeclicAmour

I did some poking around. Haha. Shhh. It looks legit. I'm thrilled. And of course I'll post here for confirmation when they arrive.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DeclicAmour said:


> I did some poking around. Haha. Shhh. It looks legit. I'm thrilled. And of course I'll post here for confirmation when they arrive.


Hahaha!!!  You are like a child sneaking a peek at the presents under the Christmas tree!!!
Great to hear it seems legit.  Looking forward to your post!


----------



## DeclicAmour

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hahaha!!!  You are like a child sneaking a peek at the presents under the Christmas tree!!!
> Great to hear it seems legit.  Looking forward to your post!



I know! But he said something about a stingy return policy and I knew he'd be heart broken if he got tricked. So I figured I'd make sure early. If he gets duped, I'll just sneak over to Neiman Marcus and buy some in person and hide the CC bill. Lol. But best to be prepared. It's a 1.5 hour drive to the nearest one.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DeclicAmour said:


> I know! But he said something about a stingy return policy and I knew he'd be heart broken if he got tricked. So I figured I'd make sure early. If he gets duped, I'll just sneak over to Neiman Marcus and buy some in person and hide the CC bill. Lol. But best to be prepared. It's a 1.5 hour drive to the nearest one.


You are hilarious and adorable!!!
I hope all works out!!!


----------



## DeclicAmour

Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## bebeheartlv

I recently got a pair of nude patent pigalle 100s and they were shipped from the Nordstrom in Valley Fair.  When I received them, I noticed the edge of the soles near the heels were cut jagged.  I've called Nordstrom to send another pair but they are all out of my size. 

Would someone kindly let me know if my patent nude pigalles are okay?

Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bebeheartlv said:


> View attachment 2441465
> View attachment 2441466
> View attachment 2441467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got a pair of nude patent pigalle 100s and they were shipped from the Nordstrom in Valley Fair.  When I received them, I noticed the edge of the soles near the heels were cut jagged.  I've called Nordstrom to send another pair but they are all out of my size.
> 
> Would someone kindly let me know if my patent nude pigalles are okay?
> 
> Thank you!


I know this bugs you because it does for me too!!!

The quality of CLs has gone down recently and I have a few pairs where the finish is not up to par.  The decline in quality is probably due to mass production.  Even my custom ordered pairs were worse than your Pigalle which I sent back to Paris to be redone, but even then they came back not perfect.  I did complain to my SA that I can understand if they were Payless shoes, but unacceptable workmanship for the price we pay for CLs.

It is up to you.  I cannot say because I have bought pairs that were like yours begrudgingly, especially for ones I know that are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I know this bugs you because it does for me too!!!
> 
> The quality of CLs has gone down recently and I have a few pairs where the finish is not up to par.  The decline in quality is probably due to mass production.  Even my custom ordered pairs were worse than your Pigalle which I sent back to Paris to be redone, but even then they came back not perfect.  I did complain to my SA that I can understand if they were Payless shoes, but unacceptable workmanship for the price we pay for CLs.
> 
> It is up to you.  I cannot say because I have bought pairs that were like yours begrudgingly, especially for ones I know that are hard to get a hold of.


I bought a pair of black patent Pigalles from the St Honore boutique in Paris and one of the shoes has a slight imperfection in the side stitching. I was worried the stitching would start "breaking" because of that, but, in the end, I decided to keep them. I'd been waiting in line, in cold rain, for 1 hour and a half just to enter the store... Still, if it happens again, I'll send them back and exit this love-affair


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> I bought a pair of black patent Pigalles from the St Honore boutique in Paris and one of the shoes has a slight imperfection in the side stitching. I was worried the stitching would start "breaking" because of that, but, in the end, I decided to keep them. I'd been waiting in line, in cold rain, for 1 hour and a half just to enter the store... Still, if it happens again, I'll send them back and exit this love-affair


You have to line up to get into the St Honore boutique???  Oh my!!!
Well good you kept your piggy coz they changed the style from this season its so ugly IMO.
I wasnt happy with the last batch of P120s that came in for AW 2013 when it came to quality, but glad I snagged them anyway


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You have to line up to get into the St Honore boutique???  Oh my!!!
> Well good you kept your piggy coz they changed the style from this season its so ugly IMO.
> I wasn't happy with the last batch of P120s that came in for AW 2013 when it came to quality, but glad I snagged them anyway


  Yes, I couldn't believe my eyes!  It seems that it has become a rule now - it happens in all CL Paris boutiques. I was so amazed that I'd have to line up in order to buy expensive shoes that I decided to stay! 
The new Pigalle is ugly indeed. I was undecided between nude 120 and nude So Kate, but I'll stick to the So Kate and wait for them until February-March when they come back in boutiques. Hope the quality is ok.


----------



## that_claudz

galadrielle said:


> I bought a pair of black patent Pigalles from the St Honore boutique in Paris and one of the shoes has a slight imperfection in the side stitching. I was worried the stitching would start "breaking" because of that, but, in the end, I decided to keep them. I'd been waiting in line, in cold rain, for 1 hour and a half just to enter the store... Still, if it happens again, I'll send them back and exit this love-affair




That's crazy! I went there in October- and walked right in. The store had plenty of people in it but I was served right away. 

Does anyone know if the burgundy colour (not sure of the exact name of colour- I saw this in Sydney Westfield yesterday) in patent, if it matches the Amarante colour in Vernis for Louis Vuitton? It looked very close to me...


----------



## galadrielle

that_claudz said:


> That's crazy! I went there in October- and walked right in. The store had plenty of people in it but I was served right away.
> 
> Does anyone know if the burgundy colour (not sure of the exact name of colour- I saw this in Sydney Westfield yesterday) in patent, if it matches the Amarante colour in Vernis for Louis Vuitton? It looked very close to me...


It may be crazy, but it's true  It may not be so everyday, but it was like that in June 2012. I have photos


----------



## Kalos

galadrielle said:


> It may be crazy, but it's true  It may not be so everyday, but it was like that in June 2012. I have photos




I was there sept this year and there was a short queue. I wasn't really looking for anything so didn't bother queuing, but I would have been nice to browse and see the shop.


----------



## Angie415

Ladies, I wanted to post my inquiry in the general maintenance section, but saw that it hasn't been above for a while. I've been driving in one of my brand new CLs over the last few days (now I know that is a biiiiiiig no no with 160mm) and the red lacquer on the stiletto part of my 160mm has chipped! Quite a considerable amount. I'm sure it's not obvious to anyone but me, but given the fact that I JUST purchased them, and this happens  do you think the leather spa can make it look like new again? I plan to contact them tomorrow, but I wanted to see if I can get some reassurance here.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^^ yes they can fix it. Like new!!


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to post my inquiry in the general maintenance section, but saw that it hasn't been above for a while. I've been driving in one of my brand new CLs over the last few days (now I know that is a biiiiiiig no no with 160mm) and the red lacquer on the stiletto part of my 160mm has chipped! Quite a considerable amount. I'm sure it's not obvious to anyone but me, but given the fact that I JUST purchased them, and this happens  do you think the leather spa can make it look like new again? I plan to contact them tomorrow, but I wanted to see if I can get some reassurance here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444206




The leather spa is amazing. They can definitely fix that


----------



## DeMiau

galadrielle said:


> I bought a pair of black patent Pigalles from the St Honore boutique in Paris and one of the shoes has a slight imperfection in the side stitching. I was worried the stitching would start "breaking" because of that, but, in the end, I decided to keep them. I'd been waiting in line, in cold rain, for 1 hour and a half just to enter the store... Still, if it happens again, I'll send them back and exit this love-affair


It depends on what weekday and what time of the day as well.
We got up early and I could visit all four boutiques without waiting in queue. we came back to the first boutique on the afternoon and there was a queue.
To stay on topic.....I witness this too, the red soles sometimes seem to be cut very bad.


----------



## bebeheartlv

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I know this bugs you because it does for me too!!!
> 
> The quality of CLs has gone down recently and I have a few pairs where the finish is not up to par.  The decline in quality is probably due to mass production.  Even my custom ordered pairs were worse than your Pigalle which I sent back to Paris to be redone, but even then they came back not perfect.  I did complain to my SA that I can understand if they were Payless shoes, but unacceptable workmanship for the price we pay for CLs.
> 
> It is up to you.  I cannot say because I have bought pairs that were like yours begrudgingly, especially for ones I know that are hard to get a hold of.


Thanks for your reply.  I have several other pairs of CLs and the soles do not look like this.

So, this is a common thing with CLs now?


----------



## Angie415

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^^ yes they can fix it. Like new!!







Christchrist said:


> The leather spa is amazing. They can definitely fix that




Ladies, thank you for the reassurance! I was so worried &#128542; I haven't gotten a chance to call them as I've been super busy working and preparing for the New Year. Happy New Tear to all!


----------



## martinaa

artyhat: HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> artyhat: HAPPY NEW YEAR!




Happy new year dear


----------



## mhcgill12

I love CL shoes so much - but dont own any just yet! What do you suggest to protect the soles?


----------



## beagly911

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA but working in retail during the holiday season is crazy!!  I hope everyone had a great holiday and the New Year brings you great things.  It has already been a great New Year for me as I was just asked to begin full time with Ann Taylor and help to open a Loft Outlet in our Outlet mall...awesome opportunity and continued advancement possibilities!  On a great CL note, to celebrate my advancement, I am getting back one of the CL's I sold last year!! My buyer is selling as they pinch her feet, I'm so excited to get them back home!!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA but working in retail during the holiday season is crazy!!  I hope everyone had a great holiday and the New Year brings you great things.  It has already been a great New Year for me as I was just asked to begin full time with Ann Taylor and help to open a Loft Outlet in our Outlet mall...awesome opportunity and continued advancement possibilities!  On a great CL note, to celebrate my advancement, I am getting back one of the CL's I sold last year!! My buyer is selling as they pinch her feet, I'm so excited to get them back home!!



Yea! Congrats on your new opportunities with Ann Taylor! It's always fun to see good things happen to good people! And getting a pair of your CLs back is the icing on the cake!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA but working in retail during the holiday season is crazy!!  I hope everyone had a great holiday and the New Year brings you great things.  It has already been a great New Year for me as I was just asked to begin full time with Ann Taylor and help to open a Loft Outlet in our Outlet mall...awesome opportunity and continued advancement possibilities!  On a great CL note, to celebrate my advancement, I am getting back one of the CL's I sold last year!! My buyer is selling as they pinch her feet, I'm so excited to get them back home!!


Congrats beagly on your career advancement!!!  YOU GO GIRL!!!
Also, how exciting to hear you are getting your CL baby back!  YAY!!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

What do you ladies do with shoes that you never get to wear??
I have the Lamu booties but since i got it i never even wear it out.. Should i return it or keep it??I like them but the heels are just high and the weather outside is just not good for me to wear it??
and somehow i feel like the length at the ankle is making me look shorter ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> What do you ladies do with shoes that you never get to wear??
> I have the Lamu booties but since i got it i never even wear it out.. Should i return it or keep it??I like them but the heels are just high and the weather outside is just not good for me to wear it??
> and somehow i feel like the length at the ankle is making me look shorter ?


I think it depends on how much you like them.  If you love them enough, just wear them hun putting an outfit to go with it.  If you don't think you like them as much as when you purchased them, consider selling them.  I am starting to do that myself.  There are quite a few pairs (approx 30 pairs) that looked like a good idea to me then and are new and unworn, but I no longer like them for some reason.
Here I come eBay!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think it depends on how much you like them.  If you love them enough, just wear them hun putting an outfit to go with it.  If you don't think you like them as much as when you purchased them, consider selling them.  I am starting to do that myself.  There are quite a few pairs (approx 30 pairs) that looked like a good idea to me then and are new and unworn, but I no longer like them for some reason.
> Here I come eBay!



I thnk i should still be able to return them. I ordered them online But i don't have the actual receipt that came in with the shipment or it was never there. Don't really remember. Do you think i can just return it with the email.version of receipt?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I thnk i should still be able to return them. I ordered them online But i don't have the actual receipt that came in with the shipment or it was never there. Don't really remember. Do you think i can just return it with the email.version of receipt?


I really don't know.  Why dont you contact them?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I really don't know.  Why dont you contact them?



ok..thanks anyway lol.


----------



## BagBragger

Soooo, I'm only posting this because I may a loss for words.  I guess these shoes, technically, are not CLs.  But if I was a Valentino fan I'd be disappointed.  I know other designers have petitioned CL to design shoes for them, not sure if Valentino was one or not, but even this is ridiculous.  I mean it looks as if the soles were painted with a finger nail polish brush!!!  This is laughable! I'm only concerned because there are another pair of shoes that I'm interested in.  I'll list them in the authentication thread as an always must do.  The thing that made me look at the other items in the store was I noticed that a lot of CLs up for auction by the seller are listed as Pigalle and they are not, it's no fun when sellers do that.  I'd prefer they not include a name if they do not know for user what they are using is the correct name for the shoe they are advertising.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does bloomingdales carry Louboutins too??They do have jimmy choo right??
their website dont really have anything?
Do you know Where i can find out the brands that carry in stores TIA


----------



## chilecorona

HELLO HELLO!!! How is everyone?! I have been on TPF in forever. I don't even remember which CLs I last bought.  I've been on hiatus, but I'm itching to purchase during the Spring sale. Until then, I'm back to see what lovelies you all have recently gotten.


----------



## Christchrist

It's been slow because msr changed done things. I'm still adjusting. I succumbed to the So Kate. Ha


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> It's been slow because msr changed done things. I'm still adjusting. I succumbed to the So Kate. Ha




CC I thought the So Kate didn't work for you?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Anyone know if louboutins at saks is still at 30% off or it up to 60% off too, like most of the other brands.


----------



## LolasCloset

BagBragger said:


> Soooo, I'm only posting this because I may a loss for words.  I guess these shoes, technically, are not CLs.  But if I was a Valentino fan I'd be disappointed.  I know other designers have petitioned CL to design shoes for them, not sure if Valentino was one or not, but even this is ridiculous.  I mean it looks as if the soles were painted with a finger nail polish brush!!!  This is laughable! I'm only concerned because there are another pair of shoes that I'm interested in.  I'll list them in the authentication thread as an always must do.  The thing that made me look at the other items in the store was I noticed that a lot of CLs up for auction by the seller are listed as Pigalle and they are not, it's no fun when sellers do that.  I'd prefer they not include a name if they do not know for user what they are using is the correct name for the shoe they are advertising.
> 
> View attachment 2459479



Holy cow! That shoe is a mess! :o :thumbdown:

I hate when sellers list a bunch of style names in the title that are incorrect, just to show up in searches.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> CC I thought the So Kate didn't work for you?




It doesn't. I got 1/2 size up and I'm gonna try her again


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> It doesn't. I got 1/2 size up and I'm gonna try her again




Ahh good luck CC! Tbh I do love the look of So Kate but Piggie 120 doesn't work for me at all. Literally I can't walk in it. Whenever I try on my Anemone Plume it looks gorgeous but my actual foot looks dislocated or something. I have yet to try So Kate but my SA thinks it won't fit me.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Ahh good luck CC! Tbh I do love the look of So Kate but Piggie 120 doesn't work for me at all. Literally I can't walk in it. Whenever I try on my Anemone Plume it looks gorgeous but my actual foot looks dislocated or something. I have yet to try So Kate but my SA thinks it won't fit me.




If this one doesn't fit I'll definitely give up


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> It's been slow because msr changed done things. I'm still adjusting. I succumbed to the So Kate. Ha


I see . . . I read through about the changes made to Pigalle.  I've never tried on So Kate, but after the changes made to the Pigalle, they'll likely be my next evening style purchase.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> I see . . . I read through about the changes made to Pigalle.  I've never tried on So Kate, but after the changes made to the Pigalle, they'll likely be my next evening style purchase.




They fit everyone so different.  I'm a 38.5 in the old pigalle and 39.5 in so Kate and new pigalle 120


----------



## 318Platinum

So I received the nude Piggy 120 yesterday and I am sad to say, it is going back! I am not in love with the changes and even more so, it is a very weird fit! I thought it would fit and feel like my Graffitis but that thought was idiotic! My second shoe in a row I am sending back and I am LIVID!!


----------



## mojo92

I really really do hope they go back to the old Piggy shape. It seems like almost everyone who has tried them hates them. We need a petition!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> So I received the nude Piggy 120 yesterday and I am sad to say, it is going back! I am not in love with the changes and even more so, it is a very weird fit! I thought it would fit and feel like my Graffitis but that thought was idiotic! My second shoe in a row I am sending back and I am LIVID!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473065




Yup. That's the new cut. Terrible


----------



## chilecorona

Seeing as how every person here dislikes the new Pigallle, what are the chances he'll go back to the old design...?


Also, this is the second season in a row that has disappointed me.  There is nothing that screams "You must have me!".  I like two styles, but even then not enough to pay full price.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Seeing as how every person here dislikes the new Pigallle, what are the chances he'll go back to the old design...?
> 
> 
> Also, this is the second season in a row that has disappointed me.  There is nothing that screams "You must have me!".  I like two styles, but even then not enough to pay full price.




It's depressing. Good on the bank account though


----------



## 318Platinum

Is there ANY Louboutin boutique that os still selling the Pigalle that came out before this "new" one? My love for CL is dwindling. I waited patiently for the Pigalle 120 in nude and black patent, only to receive this ill-fitting, brick stomping monstrosity of a shoe! I literally give up. For those that know what I go through to get a shoe, I am really feeling like a fool for putting up with CL's crap!


----------



## moraalienkeli

Woow ladies! I am si drooling over your gorgeous heels! I am looking forward to buying Filo 120's... Do you gals know if they are more comfortable than Pigalle 120s? I had my knee operated one year ago and ever since I have had problems with Pigalles. I own two pairs: black and nude. They are absolutely gorgeous, the most beautiful shoes out there. My knee hurts when walking in them so I have to sell them... With an extremely heavy heart  But I hope Filos could be a good replacement!


----------



## Christchrist

moraalienkeli said:


> Woow ladies! I am si drooling over your gorgeous heels! I am looking forward to buying Filo 120's... Do you gals know if they are more comfortable than Pigalle 120s? I had my knee operated one year ago and ever since I have had problems with Pigalles. I own two pairs: black and nude. They are absolutely gorgeous, the most beautiful shoes out there. My knee hurts when walking in them so I have to sell them... With an extremely heavy heart  But I hope Filos could be a good replacement!




FILO is more comfortable because the pitch is only 100mm. The pigalle 120 is 120mm pitch. FILO has a 20mm platform. They have a forgiving toebox also


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Is there ANY Louboutin boutique that os still selling the Pigalle that came out before this "new" one? My love for CL is dwindling. I waited patiently for the Pigalle 120 in nude and black patent, only to receive this ill-fitting, brick stomping monstrosity of a shoe! I literally give up. For those that know what I go through to get a shoe, I am really feeling like a fool for putting up with CL's crap!




I just bought the last 2 pair in my size from Miami. If you call them they can search for you


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> I just bought the last 2 pair in my size from Miami. If you call them they can search for you




Yeah, I just called there and received a very weird answer. Basically he told me that they are all gone and what would be the point of selling the new if they kept the old. Ugh!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I just called there and received a very weird answer. Basically he told me that they are all gone and what would be the point of selling the new if they kept the old. Ugh!




They are so snotty!!! Call Carson at Horatio.


----------



## LolasCloset

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I just called there and received a very weird answer. Basically he told me that they are all gone and what would be the point of selling the new if they kept the old. Ugh!


What!? Psh that's *so* snotty.  I wonder if the different shops are getting much backlash and the HQ is encouraging that sort of response, or if that person was just being a jerkface.


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> What!? Psh that's *so* snotty.  I wonder if the different shops are getting much backlash and the HQ is encouraging that sort of response, or if that person was just being a jerkface.




I say "jerkface". The other boutiques are very helpful


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I say "jerkface". The other boutiques are very helpful


That's good to know. I have very limited experience with the boutiques themselves, having only been into two- one where the SA could not have been more indifferent to my presence, and the other, in which the SA I spoke to was lovely, so hearing about snotty experiences with boutiques makes me wary!


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> That's good to know. I have very limited experience with the boutiques themselves, having only been into two- one where the SA could not have been more indifferent to my presence, and the other, in which the SA I spoke to was lovely, so hearing about snotty experiences with boutiques makes me wary!




I have been treated very well at all
Of the boutiques. Miami is hit or miss. David at Miami is wonderful


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> They are so snotty!!! Call Carson at Horatio.




I just did. Awaiting a call back from him. Thanks for the referral, Hun!  What are your thoughts on the So Kate Booty on E-Comm? 100mm is a definite NO!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I just did. Awaiting a call back from him. Thanks for the referral, Hun!  What are your thoughts on the So Kate Booty on E-Comm? 100mm is a definite NO!




I'm still trying to love SK. I can't comment on a 100.  You know how I feel ha. I'm a 120 girl. I have a couple of 100 but it's the old pigalle cut and that's for long shopping days or work. Hahaha

I hope I warm up to SK. Maybe after I buy the watersnake


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> I'm still trying to love SK. I can't comment on a 100.  You know how I feel ha. I'm a 120 girl. I have a couple of 100 but it's the old pigalle cut and that's for long shopping days or work. Hahaha
> 
> I hope I warm up to SK. Maybe after I buy the watersnake




I am at a loss right now. Lol it's crazy that I have a store credit and I want to purchase NOTHING! Msr. Louboutin, what have you done! That So Kate Booty already seems to have an extra long toebox, and to throw a 100mm heel on it? PITIFUL


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> I am at a loss right now. Lol it's crazy that I have a store credit and I want to purchase NOTHING! Msr. Louboutin, what have you done! That So Kate Booty already seems to have an extra long toebox, and to throw a 100mm heel on it? PITIFUL




Oh honey. I'm sorry. I am warming up to the so Kate. It's not my "shoe" but it is pretty. Try the 120. You will need to go 1/2 siZe up from your old pigalle 120 siZe


----------



## cfellis522

Does anyone have an SA in Europe/EMEA and or APAC that will search for shoes?  My SA moved on and I need some help!  . Caroline


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lipsmackerin

What's and SA that will search for shoes?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

cfellis522 said:


> Does anyone have an SA in Europe/EMEA and or APAC that will search for shoes?  My SA moved on and I need some help!  . Caroline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





lipsmackerin said:


> What's and SA that will search for shoes?



heres the number for louboutin customer service in the uk 0044 8432274322


----------



## Lysser

318Platinum said:


> So I received the nude Piggy 120 yesterday and I am sad to say, it is going back! I am not in love with the changes and even more so, it is a very weird fit! I thought it would fit and feel like my Graffitis but that thought was idiotic! My second shoe in a row I am sending back and I am LIVID!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473065



The new piggie is terrible - but what is that print on the left?! I love it!!

For us newbies, more meaning myself, I would really like a library of styles and what prints/colors/etc they come in....


----------



## Christchrist

Lysser said:


> The new piggie is terrible - but what is that print on the left?! I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> For us newbies, more meaning myself, I would really like a library of styles and what prints/colors/etc they come in....




That's the graffiti pigalle 120. Hand painted


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Ladies can you help me pick between these two:

LADY PEEP PATENT BLACK - A CLASSIC STYLE

OR

LADY PEEP GLITTER IN SILVER - LIMITED STYLE

I'm so confused - i'd love a classic pair and I know i'll get more wear out of them plus I've always wanted black patent lady peeps, but then I'm a collector of limited items, considering the glitter lady peeps as one of my wedding shoes - yet I haven't decided on a wedding dress just yet. Being an indian wedding you can expect lots of colour and bling and i'm not sure whether I go for gold embroidery or silver then the glitter lady peeps in silver won't match if I end up with gold embroidery- but damn the sparkle is insane on the silver glitter peeps! I'm not getting married till next year so also how do I know I won't fall in love with something else?!

What I'm really trying to get from you ladies is which one for no reason would be your first choice out of the two???  Money isn't an issue but I want to restrict myself to just the one because I just bought 3 So Kates and am on waiting list for one more So Kate and Youpi.


----------



## Christchrist

Dynoprettypup said:


> Ladies can you help me pick between these two:
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PEEP PATENT BLACK - A CLASSIC STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PEEP GLITTER IN SILVER - LIMITED STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confused - i'd love a classic pair and I know i'll get more wear out of them plus I've always wanted black patent lady peeps, but then I'm a collector of limited items, considering the glitter lady peeps as one of my wedding shoes - yet I haven't decided on a wedding dress just yet. Being an indian wedding you can expect lots of colour and bling and i'm not sure whether I go for gold embroidery or silver then the glitter lady peeps in silver won't match if I end up with gold embroidery- but damn the sparkle is insane on the silver glitter peeps! I'm not getting married till next year so also how do I know I won't fall in love with something else?!
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm really trying to get from you ladies is which one for no reason would be your first choice out of the two???  Money isn't an issue but I want to restrict myself to just the one because I just bought 3 So Kates and am on waiting list for one more So Kate and Youpi.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498490




Go with black.   You'll probably need a gold or shoe in that tone shoe


----------



## SJP2008

Hi ladies- hoping this is the right forum. Does anyone have a good SA recommendation for the Louboutin boutique in Las Vegas? Am trying to track down a pair of pigalle and will be in Vegas in a month to pick them up. I was told that I could only do so if I had a good relationship with an SA there or knew someone who did. Not sure why it would be an issue but I play by the rules when it comes to getting at a pair of piggies  please PM me and let me know...


----------



## Louboulove

I just wanted to express my excitement over these beautiful babies waiting for me to be tried on, on Friday and most likely be my new purchase!







Bianca 140mm Blue Python Crystal


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> I just wanted to express my excitement over these beautiful babies waiting for me to be tried on, on Friday and most likely be my new purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blue Python Crystal




I love that color. I totally sacrificed and got the new pigalle cut just to have them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboulove said:


> I just wanted to express my excitement over these beautiful babies waiting for me to be tried on, on Friday and most likely be my new purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blue Python Crystal


And I have sacrificed and went for a Decollette...Boohoo!!!


----------



## MegsVC

Grr. I am in need of a work shoe, and I'm dying for the pigalle 100 or Corneille in black patent or jazz calf, and I'm getting so frustrated with the availability in Canada.. I'm refusing to buy from the states because I HATE the stupid 30% duties we pay! but it's impossible finding anything classic, in classic colors here.. 
Even the Toronto boutique is only getting the pigalle 100 in spikes, and the Corneille won't be coming until the fall... This is so frustrating :censor: 
I'm relocating, and basing where I live on proximity to CL boutiques.. Sheesh. 

/rant over


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Grr. I am in need of a work shoe, and I'm dying for the pigalle 100 or Corneille in black patent or jazz calf, and I'm getting so frustrated with the availability in Canada.. I'm refusing to buy from the states because I HATE the stupid 30% duties we pay! but it's impossible finding anything classic, in classic colors here..
> Even the Toronto boutique is only getting the pigalle 100 in spikes, and the Corneille won't be coming until the fall... This is so frustrating :censor:
> I'm relocating, and basing where I live on proximity to CL boutiques.. Sheesh.
> 
> /rant over




That totally sucks! eBay?


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> That totally sucks! eBay?



It does suck  I'm so frustrated right now. 
I've been keeping an eye on eBay, but I never find much from Canadian sellers, or the shoe I want in my size, or retail priced... Lol. 
I was looking into PO boxes in the states, but because I'm in the island it'll be almost the same as duties to take the ferry over and back to pick them up. 

I'm running out of ideas, and I really want a new pair for work, to celebrate my very recent (as of today lol) hiring at a job where I actually can wear heels! Lol


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> It does suck  I'm so frustrated right now.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on eBay, but I never find much from Canadian sellers, or the shoe I want in my size, or retail priced... Lol.
> 
> I was looking into PO boxes in the states, but because I'm in the island it'll be almost the same as duties to take the ferry over and back to pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of ideas, and I really want a new pair for work, to celebrate my very recent (as of today lol) hiring at a job where I actually can wear heels! Lol




You're on Vancouver island?


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> You're on Vancouver island?



Yeah, it's a real pain in the *** sometimes..


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> I love that color. I totally sacrificed and got the new pigalle cut just to have them



Pigalle I will have one day Lol I keep missing out on it so Ive just decided I will wait until I come across them on a whim maybe haha


----------



## Louboulove

MegsVC said:


> Grr. I am in need of a work shoe, and I'm dying for the pigalle 100 or Corneille in black patent or jazz calf, and I'm getting so frustrated with the availability in Canada.. I'm refusing to buy from the states because I HATE the stupid 30% duties we pay! but it's impossible finding anything classic, in classic colors here..
> Even the Toronto boutique is only getting the pigalle 100 in spikes, and the Corneille won't be coming until the fall... This is so frustrating :censor:
> I'm relocating, and basing where I live on proximity to CL boutiques.. Sheesh.
> 
> /rant over


I agree with the availability in Canada. Im in Winnipeg and I got my first pair when I was in Vegas and was able to try them on and then I got my second pair just recently and I ordered from Saks Fifth Online but I picked them up at the border. I stayed in the states for the weekend so that I could get my $800 per person limit and didnt have to pay for the border fees lol

Im going to Toronto to try on these new ones on Friday and look around the Holt Renfrew at their Louboutin selections.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Yeah, it's a real pain in the *** sometimes..




Hahaha I'm in Bellingham. I go to Vancouver island a couple times a year.  I have family there.  Where are you?


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> Pigalle I will have one day Lol I keep missing out on it so Ive just decided I will wait until I come across them on a whim maybe haha




It can happen


----------



## MegsVC

Louboulove said:


> I agree with the availability in Canada. Im in Winnipeg and I got my first pair when I was in Vegas and was able to try them on and then I got my second pair just recently and I ordered from Saks Fifth Online but I picked them up at the border. I stayed in the states for the weekend so that I could get my $800 per person limit and didnt have to pay for the border fees lol
> 
> Im going to Toronto to try on these new ones on Friday and look around the Holt Renfrew at their Louboutin selections.



Yeah at least you guys have a little bit more availability over there between the new boutique and Holts.. And does David's still carry CL's?? 
When the SA was showing me the order book, he was pointing out all the ones that weren't selling well.. Surprise surprise, all seasonal cuts. Anything in a classic shoe/seasonal color or classic/classic sold out before even hitting the floor. He also seemed convinced that all the Holts got identical stock.. I'm not so sure about that? 
I wish I was close enough to be border to do that.. Well I am, ridiculously close, but the $200 for the ferry is about what I would pay for duties anyways, so what's the point, lol. Either way I'm paying over 800 for a shoe that's 625 regularly... Ridiculousness!! 



Christchrist said:


> Hahaha I'm in Bellingham. I go to Vancouver island a couple times a year.  I have family there.  Where are you?


I'm in victoria, so close... Yet so far.. Lol


----------



## Louboulove

MegsVC said:


> Yeah at least you guys have a little bit more availability over there between the new boutique and Holts.. And does David's still carry CL's??
> When the SA was showing me the order book, he was pointing out all the ones that weren't selling well.. Surprise surprise, all seasonal cuts. Anything in a classic shoe/seasonal color or classic/classic sold out before even hitting the floor. He also seemed convinced that all the Holts got identical stock.. I'm not so sure about that?
> I wish I was close enough to be border to do that.. Well I am, ridiculously close, but the $200 for the ferry is about what I would pay for duties anyways, so what's the point, lol. Either way I'm paying over 800 for a shoe that's 625 regularly... Ridiculousness!!
> 
> 
> I'm in victoria, so close... Yet so far.. Lol


Im in Winnipeg and I am going to be in Toronto only for 1 night (on the way to Antigua) so I figured it would be a good opportunity to see what Holt Renfrew has for Louboutins. I have emailing the manager there and she has been super great. Im excited to try these Blue Python ones on and hopefully buy them.

Is there another store that sells Real Louboutins in Toronto, besides Holt Renfrew?


----------



## MegsVC

Louboulove said:


> Im in Winnipeg and I am going to be in Toronto only for 1 night (on the way to Antigua) so I figured it would be a good opportunity to see what Holt Renfrew has for Louboutins. I have emailing the manager there and she has been super great. Im excited to try these Blue Python ones on and hopefully buy them.
> 
> Is there another store that sells Real Louboutins in Toronto, besides Holt Renfrew?



David's in Toronto does/did? I heard they may be phasing out their stock now that the boutique opened, but it might be worth calling there to see? 
And have a great trip! That'll be a welcome break from the winter you guys have been having I'm sure!


----------



## LolasCloset

Anyone watch the Netflix show House of Cards? One of the main characters, Claire Underwood, played by Robin Wright, wears Louboutins 98% of the time, and it's awesome. So far, I've spotted Decolleté 868 (in fact, her character wearing them is what pushed me over the edge to buying them), Rolandos, some sort of Pigalle (I think it was just a 120, rather than plato) and some so far unidentified brown knee boots. I love the show anyway because it's bananas, but her wardrobe certainly helps :couch:


----------



## Louboulove

So, I have begun to notice a bit of a change in my personal taste and wondering if I should feel... guilty? about it.

I was raised in a lower class family my whole life. Usually my wardrobe consisted of hand me downs and cheap clothes. Shopping was always reserved for going back to school. I had a great life growing up, none the less.

So, Ive always LOVED shoes. Once I got older and started working, I would buy shoes all the time, never caring where they are from, if they were ''brand name'' or how expensive they were. I have bought tons of shoes from Shoedazzle, Aldo and Spring. And The Bay.

Well, since I bought my 1st pair of Louboutins in July & then my newest pair this month, I have found myself not interested, almost at all, in cheap shoes. I went to the states to go shopping and went into DSW & Macys and I was nitpicking every 'cheaper' shoe. Its like they all look cheaply made to me now and I do not like anything that isnt quality made. All of the shoes that I have, that I have bought in the last 5 years from places like, Shoedazzle and a couple others, I have no interest in even wearing anymore. I put them on and there is no more love. The quality is just not there. Even though some Louboutins are not comfy, there is still quality there. The smell of the leather. Everything.

It has opened my eyes to the reason the celebrities and people with money to spend so much money of these designer shoes is not just simply because ''they can'' but because quality does win over everything when you have money. 

I feel sort of guilty that these cheap shoes I once loved, no longer peek my interest... *sigh*


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> So, I have begun to notice a bit of a change in my personal taste and wondering if I should feel... guilty? about it.
> 
> I was raised in a lower class family my whole life. Usually my wardrobe consisted of hand me downs and cheap clothes. Shopping was always reserved for going back to school. I had a great life growing up, none the less.
> 
> So, Ive always LOVED shoes. Once I got older and started working, I would buy shoes all the time, never caring where they are from, if they were ''brand name'' or how expensive they were. I have bought tons of shoes from Shoedazzle, Aldo and Spring. And The Bay.
> 
> Well, since I bought my 1st pair of Louboutins in July & then my newest pair this month, I have found myself not interested, almost at all, in cheap shoes. I went to the states to go shopping and went into DSW & Macys and I was nitpicking every 'cheaper' shoe. Its like they all look cheaply made to me now and I do not like anything that isnt quality made. All of the shoes that I have, that I have bought in the last 5 years from places like, Shoedazzle and a couple others, I have no interest in even wearing anymore. I put them on and there is no more love. The quality is just not there. Even though some Louboutins are not comfy, there is still quality there. The smell of the leather. Everything.
> 
> It has opened my eyes to the reason the celebrities and people with money to spend so much money of these designer shoes is not just simply because ''they can'' but because quality does win over everything when you have money.
> 
> I feel sort of guilty that these cheap shoes I once loved, no longer peek my interest... *sigh*




I'm the same. I sold all of my other shoes and love my louboutins. Don't feel guilty   Enjoy that things are different for you.  Enjoy nice things


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> I'm the same. I sold all of my other shoes and love my louboutins. Don't feel guilty   Enjoy that things are different for you.  Enjoy nice things


Thank you 

And I am planning so sell all of my other shoes in the Spring. Doing an 'Open House' kind of deal. First come, first serve. Like a mini gently used or not worn at all, sale from my dining room table lol


----------



## LolasCloset

Louboulove said:


> So, I have begun to notice a bit of a change in my personal taste and wondering if I should feel... guilty? about it.
> 
> I was raised in a lower class family my whole life. Usually my wardrobe consisted of hand me downs and cheap clothes. Shopping was always reserved for going back to school. I had a great life growing up, none the less.
> 
> So, Ive always LOVED shoes. Once I got older and started working, I would buy shoes all the time, never caring where they are from, if they were ''brand name'' or how expensive they were. I have bought tons of shoes from Shoedazzle, Aldo and Spring. And The Bay.
> 
> Well, since I bought my 1st pair of Louboutins in July & then my newest pair this month, I have found myself not interested, almost at all, in cheap shoes. I went to the states to go shopping and went into DSW & Macys and I was nitpicking every 'cheaper' shoe. Its like they all look cheaply made to me now and I do not like anything that isnt quality made. All of the shoes that I have, that I have bought in the last 5 years from places like, Shoedazzle and a couple others, I have no interest in even wearing anymore. I put them on and there is no more love. The quality is just not there. Even though some Louboutins are not comfy, there is still quality there. The smell of the leather. Everything.
> 
> It has opened my eyes to the reason the celebrities and people with money to spend so much money of these designer shoes is not just simply because ''they can'' but because quality does win over everything when you have money.
> 
> I feel sort of guilty that these cheap shoes I once loved, no longer peek my interest... *sigh*


I've had similar feelings, and felt a bit guilty at times. I try not to judge people on their choices of shoes and clothes, because god knows, 95% of my shoes are not designer. But I have to say, once I got my first pair of Loubies (and a couple other high-end pairs), it has changed the way I shop and look at shoes. I guess I always tried to buy the best that I could afford, and I still do, but I've definitely become even more discerning. Basically, I'm just a real pain-in-the-*** when it comes to shoe shopping with friends, because I suck all the fun out of DSW trips with my nit-picking  It's ok though, as long as you love what you buy!


----------



## rundsm

Does anyone happen to have the style called Trotter? If so, Can you post pics? Would like to see what it looks like worn because am thinking of getting a pair... Thanks


----------



## DeMiau

Louboulove said:


> So, I have begun to notice a bit of a change in my personal taste and wondering if I should feel... guilty? about it.
> 
> I was raised in a lower class family my whole life. Usually my wardrobe consisted of hand me downs and cheap clothes. Shopping was always reserved for going back to school. I had a great life growing up, none the less.
> 
> So, Ive always LOVED shoes. Once I got older and started working, I would buy shoes all the time, never caring where they are from, if they were ''brand name'' or how expensive they were. I have bought tons of shoes from Shoedazzle, Aldo and Spring. And The Bay.
> 
> Well, since I bought my 1st pair of Louboutins in July & then my newest pair this month, I have found myself not interested, almost at all, in cheap shoes. I went to the states to go shopping and went into DSW & Macys and I was nitpicking every 'cheaper' shoe. Its like they all look cheaply made to me now and I do not like anything that isnt quality made. All of the shoes that I have, that I have bought in the last 5 years from places like, Shoedazzle and a couple others, I have no interest in even wearing anymore. I put them on and there is no more love. The quality is just not there. Even though some Louboutins are not comfy, there is still quality there. The smell of the leather. Everything.
> 
> It has opened my eyes to the reason the celebrities and people with money to spend so much money of these designer shoes is not just simply because ''they can'' but because quality does win over everything when you have money.
> 
> I feel sort of guilty that these cheap shoes I once loved, no longer peek my interest... *sigh*



I must chime in here:
I started buying designer heels for my wife in 2001, Gucci, Prada, Sergio Rossi,.... But then came Louboutin. Even if the sizing is sometimes so annoying I am willing to fight this war. I could buy all the other brands blind, no need to try on. Louboutins are a little bit heavier than other designer shoes, unless it`s a wooden sole or something. Even if a louboutin is a high heel sandal it has a certain weight, heavier than other high heeled sandals. You can feel they are different. I once bought a fake pair ( before I was registered here  ) I think it was a Ron Ron. I compared it to the Pigalle and the Pigalle was so much heavier and I always wondered why that it so. I had Ron Rons in hand in Paris and they had more weight. Some of you Ladies might have seen that Video where they try to destroy a Louboutin Pump vs another Pump ? They needed a lot more time for the Louboutin.
It`s quality...............but quality does not always have to cost more money


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> I must chime in here:
> 
> I started buying designer heels for my wife in 2001, Gucci, Prada, Sergio Rossi,.... But then came Louboutin. Even if the sizing is sometimes so annoying I am willing to fight this war. I could buy all the other brands blind, no need to try on. Louboutins are a little bit heavier than other designer shoes, unless it`s a wooden sole or something. Even if a louboutin is a high heel sandal it has a certain weight, heavier than other high heeled sandals. You can feel they are different. I once bought a fake pair ( before I was registered here  ) I think it was a Ron Ron. I compared it to the Pigalle and the Pigalle was so much heavier and I always wondered why that it so. I had Ron Rons in hand in Paris and they had more weight. Some of you Ladies might have seen that Video where they try to destroy a Louboutin Pump vs another Pump ? They needed a lot more time for the Louboutin.
> 
> It`s quality...............but quality does not always have to cost more money




Sheesh wish my hubby would buy me some shoes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Sheesh wish my hubby would buy me some shoes


Same here!!!  Ooops I forgot I don't even have a boyfriend Drrrhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aplblsm

Louboulove said:


> So, I have begun to notice a bit of a change in my personal taste and wondering if I should feel... guilty? about it.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I feel sort of guilty that these cheap shoes I once loved, no longer peek my interest... *sigh*



Hi Louboulove.  I went through the same thing almost 20 years ago, albeit for a different reason.  I had to have surgery on both feet.  My podiatrist told me not to wear shoes that were not leather anymore because they were ruining my feet.  Before that time, I'd buy shoes from anywhere - any quality and any material.  But once I started wearing leather, I could tell the different in quality from manmade materials as well as cheaply constructed leather.  Some of my friends thought I was an "elitist" when it came to shoes but the change was brought on by not wanting to do further damage to my feet. 

Fast forward to a year ago.  I bought my first CLs.  I've been obsessed with them ever since.  I grew up similarly to how you did.  My first CLs were about $700.  Before then, the most I'd EVER spent on a single pair of shoes was about $80 (that's because I'd only buy the "expensive" shoes I owned when they were on deep discount sale).  Now, I do love a CL shoe on sale, but I'm not as irritated if they cost me much more than I've ever paid before.

So, all that to say, whatever your reasons, do not feel guilty.  Once you determine for yourself what quality means to you, I think it is hard to go back.


----------



## Kenyanqn

LolasCloset said:


> I've had similar feelings, and felt a bit guilty at times. I try not to judge people on their choices of shoes and clothes, because god knows, 95% of my shoes are not designer. But I have to say, once I got my first pair of Loubies (and a couple other high-end pairs), it has changed the way I shop and look at shoes. I guess I always tried to buy the best that I could afford, and I still do, but I've definitely become even more discerning. Basically, I'm just a real pain-in-the-*** when it comes to shoe shopping with friends, because I suck all the fun out of DSW trips with my nit-picking  It's ok though, as long as you love what you buy!


I can relate! Once I owned a pair of Loubies it was tough going back. My other ("low end") shoes get no love, apart from maybe my sneakers when i go running but thats about it. I think its a quality thing for me and now i find myself rationalizing that I would rather save up and buy one good quality (expensive) shoe that will last, instead of a dozen cheap shoes that don't hold up too well. Lastly, one thing I had/learned to get over real fast, was the guilt that some friends/coworkers gave me for wearing loubies. I will never forget the day i bought my first two pairs, a coworker called me selfish and said that I needed to donate my money to charity or go build wells in a third world country (ps: I AM from a third world country).:censor:
I refuse to let people guilt me on how i spend my hard earned money especially when I don't chime in on how they manage their money.


----------



## samina

I find that CLs are lighter in weight when compare to high street shoes. I do wear ballet pumps from h&m on my daily commute and change into CLs at work however sometimes I wear flats all day - my heel is starting to hurt due to the lack of support wearing cheaper shoes. I bought two pairs from oasis recently and had to return the one I hadn't worn out as it was rock hard on the inside and the back of the inside of the shoe felt like cardboard.

I went to look at other designer heels n felt the weight of each I quite like jimmy choos as they are also light weight. I haven't yet tried them on instore.

I did buy a pair of Nine West flax style in black suede as it was real suede n a mid heel height. Love CLs and will carry on buying them - other brands just don't compare


----------



## LolasCloset

Kenyanqn said:


> I will never forget the day i bought my first two pairs, a coworker called me selfish and said that I needed to donate my money to charity or go build wells in a third world country (ps: I AM from a third world country).:censor:
> I refuse to let people guilt me on how i spend my hard earned money especially when I don't chime in on how they manage their money.



AMEN SISTER!It's so obnoxious when people say things like that. It's like, ok folks, tell me all about how much disposable income YOU'VE put aside lately to donate, instead of spending it on anything other than basics...but oh wait, I would NEVER say that to someone because I like to think I have common decency


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Same here!!!  Ooops I forgot I don't even have a boyfriend Drrrhhhhh!!!!!!!!!




Lol. Good morning


----------



## MegsVC

Ahhhh I'm having a dilemma... 
One of the saks SAs on Instagram posted that they have the the exact shoe I want in stock.. (Black patent Pigalle 100) but now I'm hesitating because Neiman is doing a promotion until mid/end march where Canadian shoppers get duty free.. That's a big savings.. But they don't have the shoe I want it stock.. Do I but something I like, but isn't what I wanted just because it's cheaper? Or do I suck it up even though it kills me and pay the duty on the ones I want? 
I'll be paying over $800 for a pair of $625 shoes.. I hate that SO much, but Canada just has the worst selection.. I'm so torn!! And I know I have to move fast with the SAs on Instagram.. Heeelpp!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Ahhhh I'm having a dilemma...
> One of the saks SAs on Instagram posted that they have the the exact shoe I want in stock.. (Black patent Pigalle 100) but now I'm hesitating because Neiman is doing a promotion until mid/end march where Canadian shoppers get duty free.. That's a big savings.. But they don't have the shoe I want it stock.. Do I but something I like, but isn't what I wanted just because it's cheaper? Or do I suck it up even though it kills me and pay the duty on the ones I want?
> I'll be paying over $800 for a pair of $625 shoes.. I hate that SO much, but Canada just has the worst selection.. I'm so torn!! And I know I have to move fast with the SAs on Instagram.. Heeelpp!


I would definitely go with the pair you want.  If you buy a pair just because they are on a discount, you will not love them and will not wear them which you end up wasting money in fact.  More than anything, you would not be happy wearing a pair you have compromised on.  Therefore if I were you I would get the black P100 which you wanted for a long time.  The extra 200 bucks will be well worth it when you wear the shoes you really love making you feel so happy, sexy and powerful.  That would be my advice.


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I would definitely go with the pair you want.  If you buy a pair just because they are on a discount, you will not love them and will not wear them which you end up wasting money in fact.  More than anything, you would not be happy wearing a pair you have compromised on.  Therefore if I were you I would get the black P100 which you wanted for a long time.  The extra 200 bucks will be well worth it when you wear the shoes you really love making you feel so happy, sexy and powerful.  That would be my advice.



Thanks Helen, 

I was inspired by your post, and off I went to purchase from from a saks SA on Instagram, but when I asked if I could do over the phone (I have this thing about emailing my visa number.. I know it's the way the SAs on IG usually do it, I'll never score on sale shoes I guess, I'm just paranoid apparently...) but as soon as I asked that, she stopped emailing me.. I emailed twice asking, and no response... :shrug: 
Maybe I was being too much of a PITA for her to deal with me? Who knows.. So I'm back to searching for my ever elusive black patent pigalles...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Thanks Helen,
> 
> I was inspired by your post, and off I went to purchase from from a saks SA on Instagram, but when I asked if I could do over the phone (I have this thing about emailing my visa number.. I know it's the way the SAs on IG usually do it, I'll never score on sale shoes I guess, I'm just paranoid apparently...) but as soon as I asked that, she stopped emailing me.. I emailed twice asking, and no response... :shrug:
> Maybe I was being too much of a PITA for her to deal with me? Who knows.. So I'm back to searching for my ever elusive black patent pigalles...


That is really weird.  Were you communicating via text or email?
My SA had taken either.  Maybe it could be simply it is her day off too so give it another try?


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> That is really weird.  Were you communicating via text or email?
> My SA had taken either.  Maybe it could be simply it is her day off too so give it another try?



It was very weird.. We were emailing, and I had asked her the night before about paying over the phone, and she responded the next morning, but didn't answer my question, just asked me to confirm size/color, so I emailed back with a response and asked again about paying over the phone, and never heard from her again  

I'm soooo desperate for these shoes, it seems like no where stocks the Pigalle 100  they're so hard to find!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> It was very weird.. We were emailing, and I had asked her the night before about paying over the phone, and she responded the next morning, but didn't answer my question, just asked me to confirm size/color, so I emailed back with a response and asked again about paying over the phone, and never heard from her again
> 
> I'm soooo desperate for these shoes, it seems like no where stocks the Pigalle 100  they're so hard to find!


why dont you just go ahead and give her your card number anyway.  I have done it before myself.  actually safer not to the store's email but her phone by sms???  did she say she has your size and color?

wait, by the way which color, material. size are you looking for in P100?


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> why dont you just go ahead and give her your card number anyway.  I have done it before myself.  actually safer not to the store's email but her phone by sms???  did she say she has your size and color?
> 
> wait, by the way which color, material. size are you looking for in P100?



I only have her email, not phone number. And I've had my visa compromised before from ordering over email, so I'm totally paranoid.. 

I'm looking for the Pigalle 100 in black patent, ideally 36.5, could probably squeeze a 36... Or pad a 37? Depends on how desperate I am lol. (Will also consider black kid, or the jazz calf.. Just need black, and a wearable heel height)


----------



## beagly911

Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!  

It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!




Oh beagly. I'm so sorry. Glad you're ok though. Hang in there honey. Have you heard from Meg? I'm a little concerned


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh beagly. I'm so sorry. Glad you're ok though. Hang in there honey. Have you heard from Meg? I'm a little concerned


Thanks CC, I'm going to kick its butt!!  I know she posted just before I started going through my cancer adventure.  And if I remember she said that she had health issues last year.  I haven't been able to PM her as I haven't had time.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Thanks CC, I'm going to kick its butt!!  I know she posted just before I started going through my cancer adventure.  And if I remember she said that she had health issues last year.  I haven't been able to PM her as I haven't had time.




I don't think she is a member anymore


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!


OMG Beagly!  I am so sorry.  I did not know about this.  You will kick this I am sure!
I will be praying for your fast recovery


----------



## LolasCloset

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!


Beagly, I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer. Glad you are doing well, and I hope you leave a red-sole mark on its butt as you kick it out the door :boxing:

Congrats on your new position too! Keep that kickin' up!


----------



## DeMiau

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!



Hi Beagly, good to see you back and I wish you all the best of this world and all the strength you need to go through all this !!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!



So sorry to hear about your situation! I went through a similar experience last summer and completed radiation in September. It was a journey for sure, but it certainly beat the alternative!

Congrats on the Ann Taylor position! Way to go!

And by all means, leave a red skidmark on cancer's backside!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!




Hi Beagly! So sorry to hear that you are going thru this. I had a bit of a scare last fall myself, luckily it was caught quickly. Kick it's butt!!!!

Congrats on the new position!!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a bit dealing with breast cancer but I'm back!!  Still have to go through 6 weeks of radiation but progressing well!  I've also been offered a full time position at a new Ann Taylor Loft opening near me.   So excited as I keep moving up!!
> 
> It looks like everyone has added so great CL's!  I've got a new to me pair coming next week!  Ah, finally a flat that I can wear to work!




Beagly, you're in my prayers!  My sister just finished her radiation treatment Friday.  Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks ladies!  I'm glad to be back!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Would you buy these sandal at almost 1500$?there is white and black. It looks really pretty on tgought. But the price is a bit hard to swallow..i need some opinions from you ladies&#128513;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Here is another pic


----------



## Louboulove

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Here is another pic


I wouldnt go out of my way to make myself go broke or something but if I had the money to spend I would. They are beautiful and they would stand out. I love them. I say go for it if you can. My Python Biancas came to $1632, they are officially my most expensive Loubs now and I dont regret it. I just need the snow to melt so I can wear them lol


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Louboulove said:


> I wouldnt go out of my way to make myself go broke or something but if I had the money to spend I would. They are beautiful and they would stand out. I love them. I say go for it if you can. My Python Biancas came to $1632, they are officially my most expensive Loubs now and I dont regret it. I just need the snow to melt so I can wear them lol



I can afford it ofx.. lol but for Biancas you have a much more wear out of it. Compare to sandals. I usially buy stuff that is more practical and classic &#128527;. But i agree with you they are pretty lol...


----------



## Louboulove

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I can afford it ofx.. lol but for Biancas you have a much more wear out of it. Compare to sandals. I usially buy stuff that is more practical and classic &#128527;. But i agree with you they are pretty lol...


Totally know what you mean though about more wear out of them....I think if you love them and have the money to spend then do it. Once you cant get them anymore you will most likely regret not getting them Lol Do it and post pics


----------



## MegsVC

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I can afford it ofx.. lol but for Biancas you have a much more wear out of it. Compare to sandals. I usially buy stuff that is more practical and classic &#128527;. But i agree with you they are pretty lol...



I actually really love these... I'm usually more drawn to classic styles, but having seen pictures of these on I am totally in love. 

I think you could get a lot of wear out of these in the spring/summer, with cute dresses or even shorts and a nice blouse. 

I say go for them, they're different and definitely stand out, but they're not over the top. 

I'm totally having a dilemma right now myself.. I'm like 3 seconds away from pulling the trigger on a pair of Pigalle 100's that I've been searching for for EVER, but they're kid leather not patent like I wanted.. 
I'm probably just going to go for them, but i'm a little bit worried about the durability with the kid leather, since they're going to be my work horse shoes.. hopefully the hold up well. I'm sure they'll be much more comfortable as work shoes, but patent is just so worry free.. I'm about to hit purchase, but i'm a little sad and wistful that they're kid leather.


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Would you buy these sandal at almost 1500$?there is white and black. It looks really pretty on tgought. But the price is a bit hard to swallow..i need some opinions from you ladies&#128513;




They will hit the sale


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

MegsVC said:


> I actually really love these... I'm usually more drawn to classic styles, but having seen pictures of these on I am totally in love.
> 
> I think you could get a lot of wear out of these in the spring/summer, with cute dresses or even shorts and a nice blouse.
> 
> I say go for them, they're different and definitely stand out, but they're not over the top.
> 
> I'm totally having a dilemma right now myself.. I'm like 3 seconds away from pulling the trigger on a pair of Pigalle 100's that I've been searching for for EVER, but they're kid leather not patent like I wanted..
> I'm probably just going to go for them, but i'm a little bit worried about the durability with the kid leather, since they're going to be my work horse shoes.. hopefully the hold up well. I'm sure they'll be much more comfortable as work shoes, but patent is just so worry free.. I'm about to hit purchase, but i'm a little sad and wistful that they're kid leather.



yes..they actually looks good on your feet.
I guess i'll wait a bit..Since now is still pretty cold..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> They will hit the sale



I think so. too. mostly the seasonal styles will be on sale.. But that will be like in July or sth?I don't remember..But i guess i can wait a bit ..Since more styles going to be coming out.. And than i'll decide...Splurged a lil bit too much this month already .. sniff**


----------



## anniethecat

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I think so. too. mostly the seasonal styles will be on sale.. But that will be like in July or sth?I don't remember..But i guess i can wait a bit ..Since more styles going to be coming out.. And than i'll decide...Splurged a lil bit too much this month already .. sniff**




Sales start in June


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anniethecat said:


> Sales start in June



Thanks. That isnt so bad i guess.. not too long. And it pretty cold outside still i wont be able to use it.


----------



## llamalady

I never knew up until last week that there are "replica" CL shoes being manufactured in Asia and sold here as authentic. WTH....shopping used to be fun but now it seems like we are amongst the sharks.


----------



## MissNataliie

This is my first time in this thread, but I saw these online and I just had to say something about them! They're Fifi 120's!! I've never heard of this style in a 120, but wow they look hot!!


----------



## PetitColibri

MissNataliie said:


> This is my first time in this thread, but I saw these online and I just had to say something about them! They're Fifi 120's!! I've never heard of this style in a 120, but wow they look hot!!
> View attachment 2543969
> View attachment 2543970
> View attachment 2543971
> View attachment 2543972



they're new, never saw them before either but they look kind of weird to me ! I'm not sure I'll like them...


----------



## Christchrist

MissNataliie said:


> This is my first time in this thread, but I saw these online and I just had to say something about them! They're Fifi 120's!! I've never heard of this style in a 120, but wow they look hot!!
> View attachment 2543969
> View attachment 2543970
> View attachment 2543971
> View attachment 2543972




That's yummy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MissNataliie said:


> This is my first time in this thread, but I saw these online and I just had to say something about them! They're Fifi 120's!! I've never heard of this style in a 120, but wow they look hot!!
> View attachment 2543969
> View attachment 2543970
> View attachment 2543971
> View attachment 2543972


Reminds me a bit of the Lady Lynch but think the heels on LL looks better balanced than this new FiFi 120 IMO.


----------



## MissNataliie

PetitColibri said:


> they're new, never saw them before either but they look kind of weird to me ! I'm not sure I'll like them...





Christchrist said:


> That's yummy



I agree with both of you, PetitColibri and Christchrist! I absolutely love the heel, it really makes the shoe. But the longer I stare at them the weirder it looks proportionally.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Reminds me a bit of the Lady Lynch but think the heels on LL looks better balanced than this new FiFi 120 IMO.



Helen you're so right. I love love love the Lady Lynch. Must be why I like these so much, haha. I do agree that these look a bit unbalanced. I wonder how they would look when worn?


----------



## katelovesshoes

MissNataliie said:


> This is my first time in this thread, but I saw these online and I just had to say something about them! They're Fifi 120's!! I've never heard of this style in a 120, but wow they look hot!!
> View attachment 2543969
> View attachment 2543970
> View attachment 2543971
> View attachment 2543972



Love these thanks for the pics! I have Fifi's and love them but often thought it would be nice to have the 120 height option. I like my Filo's too but like the single sole look of these. I'm guessing you'd have to go down half a size in them from the 100 height...


----------



## katelovesshoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Reminds me a bit of the Lady Lynch but think the heels on LL looks better balanced than this new FiFi 120 IMO.



Have to say I do agree with this from pics but would be good to see them in person (any excuse!) Am I right in thinking LL are an older style and not available anymore except eBay etc?


----------



## MissNataliie

katelovesshoes said:


> Love these thanks for the pics! I have Fifi's and love them but often thought it would be nice to have the 120 height option. I like my Filo's too but like the single sole look of these. I'm guessing you'd have to go down half a size in them from the 100 height...




I agree completely! I would love the Filo's if they had a hidden platform. Also, Lady Lynch was available a few months ago but they have since sold out and been erased from the website. I hope they're not discontinued!


----------



## katelovesshoes

MissNataliie said:


> I agree completely! I would love the Filo's if they had a hidden platform. Also, Lady Lynch was available a few months ago but they have since sold out and been erased from the website. I hope they're not discontinued!



Ah that's good to know thanks! Is that the UK as well as the US? Will have to check now!


----------



## MissNataliie

katelovesshoes said:


> Ah that's good to know thanks! Is that the UK as well as the US? Will have to check now!


It was on the US website, so I'm not sure about UK!


----------



## katelovesshoes

MissNataliie said:


> It was on the US website, so I'm not sure about UK!



Can't say I've seen them online or in boutiques here but may be worth checking within the EU thanks  I love the shape of them but would like to see these new fifi's too! And there I was trying to be good until summer sales! Would be good to see them in more colours.


----------



## MissNataliie

katelovesshoes said:


> Can't say I've seen them online or in boutiques here but may be worth checking within the EU thanks  I love the shape of them but would like to see these new fifi's too! And there I was trying to be good until summer sales! Would be good to see them in more colours.




I agree! I would love to see them in aquamarine. I guess now we'll play the waiting game for both more colors & a real life shot of what they look like, or for the beloved Lady Lynch to return!


----------



## west of the sun

is louboutin putting that thin, so kate-esque heel on everything now? O_o

i can't wait for pics to start coming out of how these guys actually look on the foot before i figure out if i'm actually excited by these or not haha


----------



## Christchrist

Couldn't resist this one. HelenOfTroy came to Seattle !!!! We met up and it was so much fun!!!!! Although I was a pregnant tank we still got to do lots of walking and talking. Love that girl


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Couldn't resist this one. HelenOfTroy came to Seattle !!!! We met up and it was so much fun!!!!! Although I was a pregnant tank we still got to do lots of walking and talking. Love that girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584137



Yay! You both look lovely, ladies!


----------



## DeMiau

HEEY, nice picture, hope you two had LOTS of fun )))


----------



## Christchrist

We did. Thank you. She's a sweetie


----------



## Sherrytops

Hello,

First time user to the forum. I just have a quick question, I want to buy my first pair of CLs 'Im thinking maybe bianca. I am from Australia and have budgeted $1200 but I am not sure that is enough. Anyone know the prices here, I will probably get a platform pair depending on price and sizing available. I am going to go to the flagship store in westfield Sydney.


----------



## pisces315

Do all new Louboutins come with a spare bag of heel taps? I recently bought a pair from Saks that didn't have any. I contacted Louboutin customer service and she said she'd send me out a spare pair, but for the future, are they all supposed to have them or is it only certain styles?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pisces315 said:


> Do all new Louboutins come with a spare bag of heel taps? I recently bought a pair from Saks that didn't have any. I contacted Louboutin customer service and she said she'd send me out a spare pair, but for the future, are they all supposed to have them or is it only certain styles?


They all come with dust bags and extra heel taps.  I hear a lot of people missing those when you buy CLs from department stores.  Also, make sure you check the shoes are authentic or not.  Sneaky people buy the real deal, then return fakes and the department store doesnt check whether they got the original authentic CLs.  Good luck!


----------



## pisces315

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They all come with dust bags and extra heel taps.  I hear a lot of people missing those when you buy CLs from department stores.  Also, make sure you check the shoes are authentic or not.  Sneaky people buy the real deal, then return fakes and the department store doesnt check whether they got the original authentic CLs.  Good luck!


Thanks for the advice! I bought these pre-sale so I doubt that anyone had these prior to me, here's a pic of my beauts!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pisces315 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I bought these pre-sale so I doubt that anyone had these prior to me, here's a pic of my beauts!


Oh wow!  I love these! Congrats!  What are they called and what is the sizing like?


----------



## Louboulove

With Spring weather FINALLY making an entrance in my city, Ive been able to were my Louboutins a little bit. I went into a shoe store yesterday wearing my Black Irizas.....

Girl in Sterling : Cute Shoes!
Me : Thank you!
Girl: So, did you just paint the soles red?
Me: Oh nope! These are real actually haha
Girl: .......Wait what? Those are Louboutins? No way. Omg Im so jealous right now.....
Me: Aww thanks. Its taken me a long time to finally start a collection!
Girl: I cant even believe I'm looking at real Louboutins....like wow I cant stop looking... 

Does it not make your day when people do this? Lol This is only the second time someone has something to me about my shoes, actually knowing who Louboutin is and I was super happy haha Louboutins are rare around here. Not that I live in a city or something but we arent a flashy city so its super fun when people recognize the shoes. Although, I have to assume that people have saw them and assumed they were fake.

I saw something funny in Ardene the other day....


----------



## Louise26

Louboulove said:


> With Spring weather FINALLY making an entrance in my city, Ive been able to were my Louboutins a little bit. I went into a shoe store yesterday wearing my Black Irizas.....
> 
> Girl in Sterling : Cute Shoes!
> Me : Thank you!
> Girl: So, did you just paint the soles red?
> Me: Oh nope! These are real actually haha
> Girl: .......Wait what? Those are Louboutins? No way. Omg Im so jealous right now.....
> Me: Aww thanks. Its taken me a long time to finally start a collection!
> Girl: I cant even believe I'm looking at real Louboutins....like wow I cant stop looking...
> 
> Does it not make your day when people do this? Lol This is only the second time someone has something to me about my shoes, actually knowing who Louboutin is and I was super happy haha Louboutins are rare around here. Not that I live in a city or something but we arent a flashy city so its super fun when people recognize the shoes. Although, I have to assume that people have saw them and assumed they were fake.
> 
> I saw something funny in Ardene the other day....


 

Grrrrrrr. Those shoes are making my blood boil!!

But yes, I do love when someone will comment. I was at my wedding venue looking at linens and flowers over the weekend and one of the waitresses noticed my lady slings. She said, "I know what those are - Oprah wears those!" It was really sweet how she fussed. I haven't had many people comment, but that has to be my favorite


----------



## pisces315

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh wow!  I love these! Congrats!  What are they called and what is the sizing like?


These are called "In My City", I've seen them in Natural, Cognac, Black and Yellow. I think sizing is pretty TTS. I took a 37 in these.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pisces315 said:


> These are called "In My City", I've seen them in Natural, Cognac, Black and Yellow. I think sizing is pretty TTS. I took a 37 in these.


I usually never like any of CL's summer sandals, but these are gorgy!  I might go for a hunt for them.
Thank you for the info.  I assume yours are the Natural?  If I am a US6.5, you think a 37 would work?
My Pigalle 100 and Biancas are size 37 and Pigalle 120 old style is a 36.

Thank you so much!!!
XOXO!!!


----------



## gemini82

pisces315 said:


> These are called "In My City", I've seen them in Natural, Cognac, Black and Yellow. I think sizing is pretty TTS. I took a 37 in these.


Those are so pretty!


----------



## Louboulove

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Grrrrrrr. Those shoes are making my blood boil!!
> 
> But yes, I do love when someone will comment. I was at my wedding venue looking at linens and flowers over the weekend and one of the waitresses noticed my lady slings. She said, "I know what those are - Oprah wears those!" It was really sweet how she fussed. I haven't had many people comment, but that has to be my favorite


Yeah I know, I wasnt sure if I was more annoyed or more entertained by the ''red bottom'' shoes....

Lol thats a good one too!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Couldn't resist this one. HelenOfTroy came to Seattle !!!! We met up and it was so much fun!!!!! Although I was a pregnant tank we still got to do lots of walking and talking. Love that girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584137


Love you LOADS CC !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisces315

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I usually never like any of CL's summer sandals, but these are gorgy!  I might go for a hunt for them.
> Thank you for the info.  I assume yours are the Natural?  If I am a US6.5, you think a 37 would work?
> My Pigalle 100 and Biancas are size 37 and Pigalle 120 old style is a 36.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> XOXO!!!


I usually wear a US 7 or 7.5. I think because it's a full open toe I could take the 37. My Neiman Marcus had them in Cognac, so I tried them on there, then ordered them from Saks.com because that was the only place I could find the Natural at the time.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pisces315 said:


> I usually wear a US 7 or 7.5. I think because it's a full open toe I could take the 37. My Neiman Marcus had them in Cognac, so I tried them on there, then ordered them from Saks.com because that was the only place I could find the Natural at the time.


Thank you so much for the info pisces


----------



## LolasCloset

Hey y'all, anyone know when all of the F/W 2014 shoes will go on sale? I am dying to get my hot little hands on the Epi d'Or Irizas but i haven't seen them for sale yet (but that darn Emma Stone has them! Can I wrassle her for em?) TIA


----------



## saintgermain

LolasCloset said:


> Hey y'all, anyone know when all of the F/W 2014 shoes will go on sale? I am dying to get my hot little hands on the Epi d'Or Irizas but i haven't seen them for sale yet (but that darn Emma Stone has them! Can I wrassle her for em?) TIA



I think sales start popping up around July in most places but deeper cuts happen in August


----------



## LolasCloset

saintgermain said:


> I think sales start popping up around July in most places but deeper cuts happen in August



Ah, yes! I meant more like, when will all of the F/W 2014 shoes be available to buy (as in, a few have come up for purchase, but not all it would seem), rather than when will they be discounted. Thank you though!


----------



## MegsVC

Where in Seattle sells CL? Is there a saks downtown? For some reason I seem to remember just a Nordstrom from my last time there.. And I don't think there's an off fifth at the Seattle outlet either.. 
Also what's the best shopping there, looking specifically for saks type stores, that sells higher end contemporary like clover canyon, rag and bone, etc..


----------



## Sssr

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has used the phone screen protectors on the soles and if it peeled off the red? Because I know there was a special clear sole sticker that people had used and it took the red off the bottom


----------



## BagBragger

Not sure if the moderators are on holiday, but there are chatting post in the deals and steals thread.  And I'm pointing it out not because I have any issue with the posters, but due the fact that I was chided for the same
thing.  Just want to be sure fairness is being practiced and I want to be sure I pay attention to the rules, and I believe that there should be no exception, even for the moderators.


----------



## JustShoeMe

Quick question. Does anyone have any experience with the Impera shoe? Just because, I am wondering if it runs true to normal size, or if it needs to be sized up?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Just some Information: If you are interested in So Kate in Patent Leather Black, located at Barney.com for preorder on the us website.


----------



## rajneon01

Does anyone own the calamatijane ankle boot?
how have you been able to walk in them, i find them so narrow


----------



## rajneon01

are there any current sales going on?
I heard there are sales starting at the CL boutiques in Manhattan
has anyone been to one of these
if so please share your experience
thanks a bunch


----------



## Loubiwant4me

So very sad...
Found the lucifer bow 120mm in pumice brand new on eBay but seller is positively insane. Posted price of $2500?!?!! Really??? C'mon.

Then the Athena in the multi color suede sold out on the site...can't find them in stores (pony hair or python only). Then the Martha is pulled from Sacks and was online for what seemed like a blink. I want them in white soooooooooooooooooooooooo bad but alas...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Loubiwant4me said:


> So very sad...
> Found the lucifer bow 120mm in pumice brand new on eBay but seller is positively insane. Posted price of $2500?!?!! Really??? C'mon.
> 
> Then the Athena in the multi color suede sold out on the site...can't find them in stores (pony hair or python only). Then the Martha is pulled from Sacks and was online for what seemed like a blink. I want them in white soooooooooooooooooooooooo bad but alas...


Utterly ridiculous and insane, Love the lucifer bow but at those prices I know when to let go my friend with that said I would prefer to buy a pair of CL in the current season


----------



## calflu

Omg! I went to BG today for the first time since I am not from NYC. 

They have so many CL and Charlotte shoes on sale! I almost died! So many racks to go thru! And I finally met my favorite SA in person for the first time! 

I have posted some I remembered in shopping subforum. PM if you need SA contact!


----------



## mularice

Anyone in the UK purchased CLs from eBay or from an overseas seller? I'm tracking my parcel and it's arrived in the Parcelforce depot and is currently in customs. My seller marked the shoes as mine and they were being returned as I left them overseas (they are worn so that's okay). Anyway, just wondering how long people usually have to wait before they clear customs, whether it's with a customs charge or without. TIA!


----------



## katelovesshoes

mularice said:


> Anyone in the UK purchased CLs from eBay or from an overseas seller? I'm tracking my parcel and it's arrived in the Parcelforce depot and is currently in customs. My seller marked the shoes as mine and they were being returned as I left them overseas (they are worn so that's okay). Anyway, just wondering how long people usually have to wait before they clear customs, whether it's with a customs charge or without. TIA!



Yes I've bought CLs from Saks in the US and had them shipped to me in the UK but if I recall they were delivered as normal and then a few days later I had a letter notifying me of what the customs charge was and how to pay. There's a customs calculator online that you can work out what the charges might be. However in my case the shoes were marked as new with their value so not sure if the way yours have been sent whether there will be a charge. You could try contacting parcelforce and see if they can advise? Hope they're with you soon! :0)


----------



## mularice

katelovesshoes said:


> Yes I've bought CLs from Saks in the US and had them shipped to me in the UK but if I recall they were delivered as normal and then a few days later I had a letter notifying me of what the customs charge was and how to pay. There's a customs calculator online that you can work out what the charges might be. However in my case the shoes were marked as new with their value so not sure if the way yours have been sent whether there will be a charge. You could try contacting parcelforce and see if they can advise? Hope they're with you soon! :0)



Thank you so much for your reply! I literally just checked the status and now it's apparently out of customs and at the local hub. I'm assuming because it didn't say it was awaiting customs charges that I won't need to pay anything (yet). Hopefully they will be with me on Thursday!


----------



## mularice

Yay they arrived safe and sound and no customs charges!




Thank you to helenoftroy45! She packaged them wonderfully and they arrived in pristine condition with a beautiful handwritten note  I'm so happy!


----------



## PurseACold

mularice said:


> Yay they arrived safe and sound and no customs charges!
> 
> View attachment 2673140
> 
> 
> Thank you to helenoftroy45! She packaged them wonderfully and they arrived in pristine condition with a beautiful handwritten note  I'm so happy!



Gorgeous! Wear them well!


----------



## katelovesshoes

mularice said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I literally just checked the status and now it's apparently out of customs and at the local hub. I'm assuming because it didn't say it was awaiting customs charges that I won't need to pay anything (yet). Hopefully they will be with me on Thursday!







mularice said:


> Yay they arrived safe and sound and no customs charges!
> 
> View attachment 2673140
> 
> 
> Thank you to helenoftroy45! She packaged them wonderfully and they arrived in pristine condition with a beautiful handwritten note  I'm so happy!




That's great news and they arrived sooner than you thought so even better! Congratulations!


----------



## Lover of Loubs

I've been hunting for over a year now. Does anyone know where I can find a blue soled CL in any size? I know it's from a wedding collection that was out years ago but there's got to be at least ONE out there, right?


----------



## BirkinLover77

mularice said:


> Yay they arrived safe and sound and no customs charges!
> 
> View attachment 2673140
> 
> 
> Thank you to helenoftroy45! She packaged them wonderfully and they arrived in pristine condition with a beautiful handwritten note  I'm so happy!


Love these especially with the strap


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Is it disrespectful to wear your Louboutins with non-designer apparel? Like say for instance to pair Mad Martas with jeans from Old Navy.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

BirkinLover77 said:


> Utterly ridiculous and insane, Love the lucifer bow but at those prices I know when to let go my friend with that said I would prefer to buy a pair of CL in the current season


This season's items are nearly gone as well. At least for me. Only have two from SS14 I want and now 1 from fall. At least I think the Daff in Sirene glitter are fall. I know I'm on pins and needles waiting for Milena and Hot Chic.


----------



## LolasCloset

Loubiwant4me said:


> Is it disrespectful to wear your Louboutins with non-designer apparel? Like say for instance to pair Mad Martas with jeans from Old Navy.



Disrespectful to whom? Christian Louboutin? I don't think he'd mind  . I think it's perfectly normal to pair your shoes with non-designer clothing. I'll speak for myself, but I'd never get to wear my shoes out if they didn't go with my Target jeans and other low-end stuff. If mixing it up bothers other people, that is definitely their problem.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwant4me said:


> Is it disrespectful to wear your Louboutins with non-designer apparel? Like say for instance to pair Mad Martas with jeans from Old Navy.




Shoot. I don't wear designer apparel. Well not most of the time. I'll wear my loubis with anything. It's all in how you put it together.


----------



## mularice

Loubiwant4me said:


> Is it disrespectful to wear your Louboutins with non-designer apparel? Like say for instance to pair Mad Martas with jeans from Old Navy.




Aside from the odd designer outfit or piece I usually just wear Zara and H&M clothes with my CLs. No one has ever said it's bad or that my clothes look cheap in comparison.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

the flo open toe pump or the pigalle?which one is more comfortable?and are they true to size?they r both 100mm. TiA.


----------



## Kenyanqn

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> the flo open toe pump or the pigalle?which one is more comfortable?and are they true to size?they r both 100mm. TiA.




I have the Flo 120 not 100 but I absolutely love the pigalle 100 and find it super comfortable. So my vote would be the pigalle (and it's TTS for me)


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Lover of Loubs

Ok so I just had to share how much of a CL addict I am. I've been trying to buy this bracelet for weeks and finally got it. I'm ELATED!


----------



## calflu

No! Mix and match is always great


Loubiwant4me said:


> Is it disrespectful to wear your Louboutins with non-designer apparel? Like say for instance to pair Mad Martas with jeans from Old Navy.


----------



## PurseACold

Lover of Loubs said:


> Ok so I just had to share how much of a CL addict I am. I've been trying to buy this bracelet for weeks and finally got it. I'm ELATED!


Love!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lover of Loubs said:


> Ok so I just had to share how much of a CL addict I am. I've been trying to buy this bracelet for weeks and finally got it. I'm ELATED!


Lovely


----------



## rosecam

Hi ladies, I just bought my first pair - simple 100 pumps in taupe leather - and I have a couple questions for you.  (And yes, I've read/searched the sticky thread for new users and the linked thread on CL care! Those provided a lot of great info for me and just left me with these 2 questions - thank you for those stickies!!)

When I first put them on and walked around my room, my toe-nail polish was squeaking against the inside.  The only tip I've found online for that is putting a little vaseline on the inside, but that sounds like it would clog the pores of the leather.  Any thoughts?

Also, it looks like the leather might crease a bit as I break it in.  Is there anything I should do to reduce/prevent creasing?

Thank you!  I'm so excited about my first pair of CLs!


----------



## WeddingAdore

Hi girls, I was wondering if the Lady Glittered peep-toe pumps were discontinued? I've been hunting for them everywhere with no luck!


----------



## YaYa3

i haven't been here for ages and ages, but i have a question someone here can answer, i'm sure.  i've seen a lady around lately who is carrying a small tote style bag.  it's pink and has horizontal slits on the outside.  that's the best i can describe it.  anyone have a clue?


----------



## Millipede

WeddingAdore said:


> Hi girls, I was wondering if the Lady Glittered peep-toe pumps were discontinued? I've been hunting for them everywhere with no luck!




hi try vestiarive collective. i recently got the sexy 100 glitter slingback brand new unworn for a very good price. its a really good place to get older styles and most of them are new are worn slightly.


----------



## r.fash

Ladies I'm hoping I can get some help regarding the highness in nude patent, haven't seen this pair in ages so I'm wondering if it's discontinued?

I've been looking for these none stop and about to settle for another pair, possibly the lady daff.

All the Louboutins I own are without platforms such as Pigalle and So Kate, so I'm really looking forward to owning a pair with a massive platform 

Please let me know if you have spotted the highness in stores recently, thank you  xx


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies, 


I'm trying to find a pair of either Pigalle or SO Kate's in nude/cream NON patent leather. Is there such thing? 


TIA


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

clothingguru said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a pair of either Pigalle or SO Kate's in nude/cream NON patent leather. Is there such thing?
> 
> 
> TIA


They do have the regular nude patent So Kate, but I have not seen a kid version.  I think it may come out some day considering the style is now in the classic series.


----------



## for3v3rz

I can't decide between the patent or suede. What do you think?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

for3v3rz said:


> I can't decide between the patent or suede. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2782226
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782227


They are both nice, but I think it depends on what you already have.  If you already have a lot of patents, go for the suede which I did.  I love my black suede SK.  Contrary to what everyone says, I find it very easy to take care of.  All you have to do is brush it and they look good as new.


----------



## kjbags

clothingguru said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a pair of either Pigalle or SO Kate's in nude/cream NON patent leather. Is there such thing?
> 
> 
> TIA




The So Kate and Pigalle 100 were available in the '5 shades of nude' in kid leather. Very limited release though and long sold out.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I can't decide between the patent or suede. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2782226
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782227


I love them both, I have the Black Patent & Kid Leather SK, recently acquire Forest Green Suede SK and I am thinking about getting the Black Suede or Violet Suede SK. If funds are not an option get them both so that you can rotate among the two SK, I never wear the same shoes twice in one week so I am tempting you to get them both. However, if I had to choose one I go with patent first then suede second.


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are both nice, but I think it depends on what you already have.  If you already have a lot of patents, go for the suede which I did.  I love my black suede SK.  Contrary to what everyone says, I find it very easy to take care of.  All you have to do is brush it and they look good as new.


Agree, not so hard to take care of just don't wear them outdoor when it's raining. Love your ebay listing SK just not my size. Lol


----------



## clothingguru

kjbags said:


> The So Kate and Pigalle 100 were available in the '5 shades of nude' in kid leather. Very limited release though and long sold out.


Thank you HelenOfTroy45 and kjbags.

Im going to perhaps call a few boutiques and see if they are going to come out with a 120 SO kate in the nude or pigalle


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

clothingguru said:


> Thank you HelenOfTroy45 and kjbags.
> 
> Im going to perhaps call a few boutiques and see if they are going to come out with a 120 SO kate in the nude or pigalle


You do know that the cut on the new Pigalle is completely different since SS2013 yes?


----------



## for3v3rz

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are both nice, but I think it depends on what you already have.  If you already have a lot of patents, go for the suede which I did.  I love my black suede SK.  Contrary to what everyone says, I find it very easy to take care of.  All you have to do is brush it and they look good as new.



Ya keeping it clean is what I was afraid of. I don't have black suede pumps for sure. My size is in back order till late Nov.


----------



## for3v3rz

Another question. Protecting the red sole or just let it wear off and get it recolor later?


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Another question. Protecting the red sole or just let it wear off and get it recolor later?


I prefer to wear them a few times, resole in NYC at leather spa, great investment for me.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

for3v3rz said:


> Ya keeping it clean is what I was afraid of. I don't have black suede pumps for sure. My size is in back order till late Nov.


I had another pair of black suede heels.  Non CL.  I have had them for 6 years and they are still as good as new.  So easy to take care of.  Just spray some rain guard to keep the dust off.  If you brush them with a boar brush to get the skin standing up, the dark color comes back and it looks brand new. I love this pair as well as my suede SK.


----------



## clothingguru

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You do know that the cut on the new Pigalle is completely different since SS2013 yes?



No I did not know that. Interesting. I'll have to take a look at some pics on here of the changes. Thank you for letting me know


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

clothingguru said:


> No I did not know that. Interesting. I'll have to take a look at some pics on here of the changes. Thank you for letting me know


The cut on the sides are higher in the new version as well as the steepness of the vamp.
I am a 36 for old cut, but for new cut a 36.5/37 FYI.  I believe everyone had to size up for the new cut.
Since the cut is higher on the sides, it is not as sexy as the old cut unfortunately.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Since this is a general chat thread, I feel safe posting here.

I'm not rich. Far far from it. But I feel like in life we deserve a bit of happiness several times a year to offset the general BS. That being said, after much thought, self negotiating, renegotiating, and doubt I bit the bullet and bought my first pair last year. 

They arrived and were beautiful. Lady peeps spikes in denim metallic. Absolutely stunning. No one told me of their addictive properties. Since then, I've bought three more pairs. One from my UHG. 

Last month I lost my job. You know the first thing I did? Bought nail polish. CL nail polish in Zoulou with the base and top coat. $115. I got the nerve to open the box today. I've got to tell you ladies...I felt good! 

That box further cemented my pledge to self to keep doing something good for myself even when it doesn't make sense.

Someone told me to sell my shoes. You know to help with money until I find another job.
I nearly punched him in the face.
This is never an option. NEVER! I can only equate it to pawning a Chanel bag. It's just not what you do. When you buy them, you're committed. Each pair, no matter how extraordinary, is timeless. That's just how I feel. I've already chosen my "Got A New Kick *** Job" celebratory pair.

So if you're debating on buying a pair...just do it. It's only hard the first time.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubiwant4me said:


> Since this is a general chat thread, I feel safe posting here.
> 
> I'm not rich. Far far from it. But I feel like in life we deserve a bit of happiness several times a year to offset the general BS. That being said, after much thought, self negotiating, renegotiating, and doubt I bit the bullet and bought my first pair last year.
> 
> They arrived and were beautiful. Lady peeps spikes in denim metallic. Absolutely stunning. No one told me of their addictive properties. Since then, I've bought three more pairs. One from my UHG.
> 
> Last month I lost my job. You know the first thing I did? Bought nail polish. CL nail polish in Zoulou with the base and top coat. $115. I got the nerve to open the box today. I've got to tell you ladies...I felt good!
> 
> That box further cemented my pledge to self to keep doing something good for myself even when it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Someone told me to sell my shoes. You know to help with money until I find another job.
> I nearly punched him in the face.
> This is never an option. NEVER! I can only equate it to pawning a Chanel bag. It's just not what you do. When you buy them, you're committed. Each pair, no matter how extraordinary, is timeless. That's just how I feel. I've already chosen my "Got A New Kick *** Job" celebratory pair.
> 
> So if you're debating on buying a pair...just do it. It's only hard the first time.


YOU GO GURL!!!

I on the other hand, having a tough time financially, have been selling off a lot of my CLs which I fell out of love with ... some only worn once or twice, most of them never worn.  Actually considering letting go a few that I still like very much.  I have been collecting for over 10 years so I do have quite a few.  It still hurts though to let any of them go in fact.

The ones I would never let go are the old cut Pigalles, Lady Peep. and some of the exotics that I love.

I sure did buy a few pairs (?) even when I lost my job.  Having had worked for over 18 hour days all these years, I thought I deserved some cheering up myself too.

Keep your gorgeous shoes and strut in them.  Keep your chin up!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## PreciousOne

for3v3rz said:


> I can't decide between the patent or suede. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2782226
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782227


Both look great but I like the suede better.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Definitely the suede.



PreciousOne said:


> Both look great but I like the suede better.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubiwant4me said:


> Definitely the suede.


2nd that!  Suede are tougher to find.  Patent, you can purchase in the future if you must.


----------



## clothingguru

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The cut on the sides are higher in the new version as well as the steepness of the vamp.
> I am a 36 for old cut, but for new cut a 36.5/37 FYI.  I believe everyone had to size up for the new cut.
> Since the cut is higher on the sides, it is not as sexy as the old cut unfortunately.



Oh that is so sad to hear. Well maybe I will just try to hunt for an old pair on ebay or something. thank you for all the details


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

clothingguru said:


> Oh that is so sad to hear. Well maybe I will just try to hunt for an old pair on ebay or something. thank you for all the details


Just FYI,the change in the cut for 100s is not as prominent as the 120.  I personally think the 100s are still okay, but the 120s to be unacceptable.


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you HelenOfTroy45.


Ok so I called Miami boutiwue to place an SO for the Lucifers ... and they just implemented a new rule a week ago that you CANNOT place a special order unless you are in the boutique physically or live in the area to sign the paperwork. 

This is so sad for us Canadian ladies and Seattle/WA ladies  I am so upset now. I will never be able to re create or buy the Lucifers in Pomice. 

I would be willing to work with someone who does live close to a boutique but its still nerve wracking as I don't personally know if I would be comfortable doing that.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Hello lovelies!
I was trolling around the internet, trying to remember which sites carry Loubis from seasons past, and stumbled upon a blog about a bi-annual sample sale?!!!?

What I couldn't find were: how to get an invite, who gets an invite, etc.
Do any of y'all know??

http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2014/05/inside-best-ever-louboutin-sample-sale.html?m=1


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Another thing...
120mms...
is it 4.75" or 5"??

I'm horrible with numbers but I've had conflicting information with the 120mms heels. I have a pair of 120's and 2 pairs of 100's...there's not a huge diff in height to me. Am I cookoo?

The hot chick is 130mm and I thought that was exactly 5".

This doesn't help either.
http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/millimeters-to-inches.htm


----------



## BirkinLover77

100mm verses 120mm is a big difference for me because I love the extension in heel height. I recently had the Pigalle follies glitter sirene in 100mm and 120mm in my position and had to send back the 100 since I prefer a higher heel height. 120 in my estimation is about 4.75" for SK , 140 with platform is about 5" for my Bianca and now the hot chick unable to get to those shoes at the moment but my guess would be at 5"


----------



## CLMaryJane

I'm debating on if I should splurge on my first pair of CL's. I'm wondering if any of you lovely ladies have ever regretted a a CL purchase? Thanks


----------



## for3v3rz

CLMaryJane said:


> I'm debating on if I should splurge on my first pair of CL's. I'm wondering if any of you lovely ladies have ever regretted a a CL purchase? Thanks



I would start with simple or pigalle. They have thicker heels. What height are you thinking of? Also the size of the heel (thick or thin)?


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Help please from all the Loub lovers... I am searchng for an almond toe, 85-100mm pump with a thicker pigalle heel that is straight, not curvy. I was thinking decollette, but I'm confused because there seems to be so many variations of that shoe out there. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurseACold

> Help please from all the Loub lovers... I am searchng for an almond toe, 85-100mm pump with a thicker pigalle heel that is straight, not curvy. I was thinking decollette, but I'm confused because there seems to be so many variations of that shoe out there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sounds like it could be the Simple Pumps.  Love these classic shoes in 100mm.


----------



## Kalos

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Help please from all the Loub lovers... I am searchng for an almond toe, 85-100mm pump with a thicker pigalle heel that is straight, not curvy. I was thinking decollette, but I'm confused because there seems to be so many variations of that shoe out there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




The decollete 868 has a 100mm heel and an almond toe, the toes is more tapered than the Simple, which is rounded. The Simple comes in different heel heights including 85mm & 100mm. You may have also seen the decollete 554, that's got a very pointed toe & a thin heel. I've attached a pic of the decollete 868 to compare with the photo of the Simple style above.


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Thank You ladies!  I guess it was wishful thinking. I saw a shoe on saks? I believe, the toe looked like a decollete868 and the heel like pigalle!  I want that shoe!!!  Also, there is a very pretty shoe called Hi Elisa but the heel looks like I might fall over. I really need to try these one!


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Thank You ladies!  I guess it was wishful thinking. I saw a shoe on saks? I believe, the toe looked like a decollete868 and the heel like pigalle!  I want that shoe!!!  Also, there is a very pretty shoe called Hi Elisa but the heel looks like I might fall over. I really need to try these one!


I was able to try on the pump with the almond toe and thin heel. It was at neiman Marcus and according to the SA, it is a new version of the decollette 858. I actually ordered it in taupe since they didn't have my size there. Also, I tried on the older 858-in a much larger size though, and it seems like the pitch is steeper in the new version. Seems like all the new pumps have thinner heels and steeper pitches. I hope they keep making pigalle 100's. Another must want for me is a pigalle 100 in louboutin red!


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

LyndalovesShoes said:


> I was able to try on the pump with the almond toe and thin heel. It was at neiman Marcus and according to the SA, it is a new version of the decollette 858. I actually ordered it in taupe since they didn't have my size there. Also, I tried on the older 858-in a much larger size though, and it seems like the pitch is steeper in the new version. Seems like all the new pumps have thinner heels and steeper pitches. I hope they keep making pigalle 100's. Another must want for me is a pigalle 100 in louboutin red!


My bad...868, not 858. and..I think I would have preferred the old style &#128530;


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

*update*  I received my new pumps (I'd post a pic if I knew how) but on the box it says Hi Elisa in dune but I ordered Decollette 868 in taupe.... 1 shoe, 2 names?  Love it and it's a keeper for sure. Just curious about the name thing!


----------



## sakura

LyndalovesShoes said:


> *update*  I received my new pumps (I'd post a pic if I knew how) but on the box it says Hi Elisa in dune but I ordered Decollette 868 in taupe.... 1 shoe, 2 names?  Love it and it's a keeper for sure. Just curious about the name thing!



The Elisa is basically a Decollete 868 with a thinner heel.


----------



## for3v3rz

I had a blast yesterday taking the kids to skiing for their 1st time. On the other hand, twisted my left leg. I didn't feel the pain until dinner and today, I can't even walk down the stairs. I guess I am off my heels for a few days. Good I got my new flats. I hope it gets better by Wed for my holiday party. I feel miserable.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I had a blast yesterday taking the kids to skiing for their 1st time. On the other hand, twisted my left leg. I didn't feel the pain until dinner and today, I can't even walk down the stairs. I guess I am off my heels for a few days. Good I got my new flats. I hope it gets better by Wed for my holiday party. I feel miserable.


Ouch!!! So sorry to hear you twisted your leg all in fun with your love ones but I hear your pain. Hope you feel better to enjoy your flats.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> I had a blast yesterday taking the kids to skiing for their 1st time. On the other hand, twisted my left leg. I didn't feel the pain until dinner and today, I can't even walk down the stairs. I guess I am off my heels for a few days. Good I got my new flats. I hope it gets better by Wed for my holiday party. I feel miserable.


That's horrible! I hope you heal as quickly as you got hurt....


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> I had a blast yesterday taking the kids to skiing for their 1st time. On the other hand, twisted my left leg. I didn't feel the pain until dinner and today, I can't even walk down the stairs. I guess I am off my heels for a few days. Good I got my new flats. I hope it gets better by Wed for my holiday party. I feel miserable.



Oh no - hope you recover soon. I can understand how miserable you feel - I twisted my ankle 4 years ago when i slipped down a few stairs - initially i thought oh minor injury. But i actually tore a ligament and needed to wear a cast for a month. Sadly my ankle has never been the same again. I've gradually been able to go back to wearing heels but nothing more than a 100mm pitch. Still wince in pain when i attempt to go higher. Wish you speedy healing so you can rock your gorgeous shoes in time for your holiday party.


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Ouch!!! So sorry to hear you twisted your leg all in fun with your love ones but I hear your pain. Hope you feel better to enjoy your flats.





PurseACold said:


> That's horrible! I hope you heal as quickly as you got hurt....





shoes4ever said:


> Oh no - hope you recover soon. I can understand how miserable you feel - I twisted my ankle 4 years ago when i slipped down a few stairs - initially i thought oh minor injury. But i actually tore a ligament and needed to wear a cast for a month. Sadly my ankle has never been the same again. I've gradually been able to go back to wearing heels but nothing more than a 100mm pitch. Still wince in pain when i attempt to go higher. Wish you speedy healing so you can rock your gorgeous shoes in time for your holiday party.



Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## for3v3rz

I was thinking of getting a pair of the Maxi Floral in the 100 mm that I found on eBay for a more causal day to day wear. My question is, is it too much to have 3 pairs with the same print? I have it in the 120 mm and the Slingback 130mm. Will adding the 100mm be too much? Your opinion is appreciated.


----------



## LavenderIce

for3v3rz said:


> I was thinking of getting a pair of the Maxi Floral in the 100 mm that I found on eBay for a more causal day to day wear. My question is, is it too much to have 3 pairs with the same print? I have it in the 120 mm and the Slingback 130mm. Will adding the 100mm be too much? Your opinion is appreciated.




IMO, no, adding the 100 is not too much.  I think you can get more day to day wear out of them and save the 120 for more night or formal wear. The 130 is different because it's open toe and a sling back.  HTH.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I was thinking of getting a pair of the Maxi Floral in the 100 mm that I found on eBay for a more causal day to day wear. My question is, is it too much to have 3 pairs with the same print? I have it in the 120 mm and the Slingback 130mm. Will adding the 100mm be too much? Your opinion is appreciated.


Yes, Since you have the same print in two different style ( peep toe & Pigalle)  which I love  it's great so I do not think you should get it in 100mm... You don't want to look as thought u are wearing the same shoes often...the print may be a give away hope u understand my views....


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi everyone!! *waves*


----------



## bonchicgenre

Hi everyone!! I am a new CL lover, I own this pair and find them very comfortable. I am looking to purchase another pair of a more classic silhoutte in 100mm and close toed but I want them to be somewhat comfortable.

What would you ladies suggest?
Thank you all


----------



## mularice

bonchicgenre said:


> Hi everyone!! I am a new CL lover, I own this pair and find them very comfortable. I am looking to purchase another pair of a more classic silhoutte in 100mm and close toed but I want them to be somewhat comfortable.
> 
> What would you ladies suggest?
> Thank you all




Maybe Ron Ron in 100? Sorry I didn't catch what you said you have already.


----------



## bonchicgenre

mularice said:


> Maybe Ron Ron in 100? Sorry I didn't catch what you said you have already.


Oops, looks like the picture didn't attach. I have the Fontanete in black and silver, I believe they are 100mm.


----------



## mularice

bonchicgenre said:


> Oops, looks like the picture didn't attach. I have the Fontanete in black and silver, I believe they are 100mm.




I'd suggest something like Pigalle Follies 100 or Ron Ron 100. Maybe a Décolletté 868 100.

Pigalle Follies are the new shape Pigalle. So a pointy toe box with a thin heel.

Ron Ron is more of a round tie with a tapered heel so it's a little more sturdy for an every day shoe.

Decolletté 868 is an almond toe (it's quite snug in the toe box for a lot of women) and again with the tapered heel so not too thin.


----------



## bonchicgenre

mularice said:


> I'd suggest something like Pigalle Follies 100 or Ron Ron 100. Maybe a Décolletté 868 100.
> 
> Pigalle Follies are the new shape Pigalle. So a pointy toe box with a thin heel.
> 
> Ron Ron is more of a round tie with a tapered heel so it's a little more sturdy for an every day shoe.
> 
> Decolletté 868 is an almond toe (it's quite snug in the toe box for a lot of women) and again with the tapered heel so not too thin.



Thank you for your help! I have recently bought used Décolletté 868 and holy moly yes they were very tight, I ended up selling them to a friend who has a slightly smaller foot.

I am going to see if I can pop into a store and try on the styles you have suggested. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## mularice

bonchicgenre said:


> Thank you for your help! I have recently bought used Décolletté 868 and holy moly yes they were very tight, I ended up selling them to a friend who has a slightly smaller foot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see if I can pop into a store and try on the styles you have suggested. I truly appreciate it!




Yes most say to size up half a size from your true to size for Décolleté 868. I find mine took SO long to break in, and even though it's only a 100 pitch it literally looks like a 120 on me. Even my SA was like "Why does your foot look a little... Broken?!"


----------



## hillsfla

JetSetGo! said:


> Let's start fresh, okay?


Hi! Need some help...I have a pair of the denim spiked CL Pigalle 120 - gorgeous shoes. Except I cannot walk in them. Don't know what to do...is it possible to take them to the shoe maker & have the heel filed down a bit. For whatever reason the SoKate 120 is no issue but these are making me nuts! Advice please! Thanks all


----------



## Millipede

hillsfla said:


> Hi! Need some help...I have a pair of the denim spiked CL Pigalle 120 - gorgeous shoes. Except I cannot walk in them. Don't know what to do...is it possible to take them to the shoe maker & have the heel filed down a bit. For whatever reason the SoKate 120 is no issue but these are making me nuts! Advice please! Thanks all


i had some prada shoes at 120 and i struggled to walk in them, i took them to a cobblers and he took about 100mm off them but the shoes were never the same again, the arch of the shoe the way it felt when i walked in them was never the same.

i paid over £600 for them and I have only worn them once. if you cant walk in them then maybe sell them and get something else or maybe just practice some more in them.


----------



## hillsfla

Thanks. That's what I figured but it's so sad bc they're so pretty and so expensive. They're is no getting used to these bad boys - the pitch is insane for me.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Hello dolls!
Does anyone have mod pix of the Eel Trescolor SK?


----------



## PurseACold

Loubiwant4me said:


> Hello dolls!
> Does anyone have mod pix of the Eel Trescolor SK?


While I can't help with mod pics, I did have these beauties in my possession briefly. I'd ordered them and returned them because I can't walk in SKs. I will say that they are very pretty in person, but there's one big difference from the picture. To me in person, the white looked more off-white. I have to say that I liked the contrast between the three colors better in the online picture than in real life. Still a very pretty shoe.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Thanks luv. I really liked the thought of them being white, not off white. Hmmm. Not sure now...



PurseACold said:


> While I can't help with mod pics, I did have these beauties in my possession briefly. I'd ordered them and returned them because I can't walk in SKs. I will say that they are very pretty in person, but there's one big difference from the picture. To me in person, the white looked more off-white. I have to say that I liked the contrast between the three colors better in the online picture than in real life. Still a very pretty shoe.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Ok. This might be weird but...Toe cleavage.
Toe cleavage is one of several reasons Louboutins are so sexy. But I never seem to have any.  :+(
I have lady peeps, pigalles, so kates, and pigalle follies...no toe cleavage on any. Am I getting my babies too big?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my SA told me they have three differenct version of the very prive right now. anyone know the difference besides the heel height?she said the new very prive have a morr slender heel it be great if anyone have comparison pic. &#128513;
"My book says NVP 120
VP 110 and 120"


----------



## rogersa

Any advice for my first pair? I want nude patent and love the pigalle and so kate. Is there much of a difference? How is the sizing? I'm usually a 6.5, but when I tried the pigalles one I had a 6 and the toe was tight but I think that was all... Any advice on style and how they should fit would be great!!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. I will be gifted my first pair of CL and like to get Pigalle 85mm black leather. Anyone knows if Singapore boutique carries this and the price? I can call tomorrow morning but I like to know before tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## Purrsey

I can't reply to an old old relevant thread and I also don't have rights yet to post new thread 

So I wanna ask how do you ladies clean the inside sole part? Some black stain from dirty feet -_-

I read baby wipes (I guess no alcohol kind?). Is it gentle and effective? Tia.


----------



## samina

White patent piaglle or décolleté ? Which do u prefer and how would you wear them ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> White patent piaglle or décolleté ? Which do u prefer and how would you wear them ?


Deoends on if you can handle a 120 vs a 100.  Otherwise, I would pair them with the same outfits for both.  I personally do not like the new cut Pigalle 120 so I have not purchased a Pigalle since the beginning of 2014.  I do not like the speedboat toe-box of the Decollette 554 (the pointy toe version), but I have purchased ones with exotic skins.  

When the python Neptune came out back in SS 2014, I went for the Decollette 554 instead of the new cut Pigalle 120, but that is me.

I recently purchased a white patent SK and I am in love.  I initially wished I purchased a white patent when the old cuts were still around in Pigalle, but come to think of it, I think should it have been in the Pigalle 120 style, a white patent would look like a pair a lot of the race queens wear where the SK is an elegant version IMO as well as my SA.  Hope this helps.


----------



## samina

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Deoends on if you can handle a 120 vs a 100.  Otherwise, I would pair them with the same outfits for both.  I personally do not like the new cut Pigalle 120 so I have not purchased a Pigalle since the beginning of 2014.  I do not like the speedboat toe-box of the Decollette 554 (the pointy toe version), but I have purchased ones with exotic skins.
> 
> When the python Neptune came out back in SS 2014, I went for the Decollette 554 instead of the new cut Pigalle 120, but that is me.
> 
> I recently purchased a white patent SK and I am in love.  I initially wished I purchased a white patent when the old cuts were still around in Pigalle, but come to think of it, I think should it have been in the Pigalle 120 style, a white patent would look like a pair a lot of the race queens wear where the SK is an elegant version IMO as well as my SA.  Hope this helps.




Hi Helen - it's a Pigalle 100, just released. I've been looking to add to my collection but only have one in the new cut and a few in the old cut. I found 2 stores that stock the speedboat version vs. one having the Pigalle 100.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi may I know if there is Pigalle or Simple in kid but red for 85mm? I tried google but no luck. I'm asking a friend to help me buy at Paris so just want to give her right info to be asking the SA. thanks.


----------



## shoes4ever

purrsey said:


> hi may i know if there is pigalle or simple in kid but red for 85mm? I tried google but no luck. I'm asking a friend to help me buy at paris so just want to give her right info to be asking the sa. Thanks.


I haven't seen them in Pigalle/Simple in red kid personally this season - its not a classic colour like black or nude that u will always find. But if your not too finicky about style and material there is a Fifi 85mm in Corazon patent on the CL Asia website.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks. I did try this on at Singapore outlet. The shade doesn't compliment me unfortunately.


----------



## samina

Haven't seen in red kid ever. There's a couple 85mm Pigalle on NAP in other colours/materials


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> Hi Helen - it's a Pigalle 100, just released. I've been looking to add to my collection but only have one in the new cut and a few in the old cut. I found 2 stores that stock the speedboat version vs. one having the Pigalle 100.




If it is Pigalle 100 vs Decollette 554 this is what I have found:

The Pigalle 100 has also changed its cut like the 120s where the sides are higher, but the sizing has not changed from the old cut.  Decollette 554 has a longer nose, but the toe-box seems to be narrower. (see attached pic - exotic is the Decollette)

I wear the same size for both styles, but I get constant heel slippage with the Decollette yet I cannot go another half size down because of the narrow toe-box.

I find the Decollette 554 harder to walk in vs the Pigalle and I do not think it is because of the thinner heels, but simply for the placement the heels and the vamp of the Decollette being steeper. (see attched pic) 

I personally prefer the Pigalle even in the new cut although I have not purchased one.  The only reason I have purchased a few Decollette 554s was because of its exotic skins, but I am not in love with a few so looking to let them go.

I hope you can make a decision based on some of the above information.  Good luck!


----------



## Purrsey

samina said:


> Haven't seen in red kid ever. There's a couple 85mm Pigalle on NAP in other colours/materials




Thanks....

In terms of comfort, anyone knows if Pigalle or Corneille is better? I realized I didn't try on the latter in the shop. The sizings run the same? I'm considering the next nude to be simple or Corneille (after I return to the boutique to try on to see if I like) or Pigalle again. I am 37.5 so I will give these 3 models to my friend just in case one model runs out of my size.


----------



## samina

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If it is Pigalle 100 vs Decollette 554 this is what I have found:
> 
> The Pigalle 100 has also changed its cut like the 120s where the sides are higher, but the sizing has not changed from the old cut.  Decollette 554 has a longer nose, but the toe-box seems to be narrower. (see attached pic - exotic is the Decollette)
> 
> I wear the same size for both styles, but I get constant heel slippage with the Decollette yet I cannot go another half size down because of the narrow toe-box.
> 
> I find the Decollette 554 harder to walk in vs the Pigalle and I do not think it is because of the thinner heels, but simply for the placement the heels and the vamp of the Decollette being steeper. (see attched pic)
> 
> I personally prefer the Pigalle even in the new cut although I have not purchased one.  The only reason I have purchased a few Decollette 554s was because of its exotic skins, but I am not in love with a few so looking to let them go.
> 
> I hope you can make a decision based on some of the above information.  Good luck!




Hi Helen - thanks Hun for the detailed comments!! I ordered the white pigalles. I'm not keen on the narrow long point (made that mistake with the irza) but wanted to know how ppl felt about the two styles as I couldn't find the white in the uk except for these (two styles) I considered an SO but thought I'd look online to see if the spring collection was out.

My heat literally skipped a beat when I found the only stockist this week for the white Pigalle! 

I like the profile and steepness of the Pigalle (the toe box for the new Pigalle is slightly higher in my size by a few mm) tiny fraction. Thank you for the side by side pics it helped more then you know and solidified my decision.


----------



## samina

Plus I got free shipping!


----------



## samina

Purrsey said:


> Thanks....
> 
> In terms of comfort, anyone knows if Pigalle or Corneille is better? I realized I didn't try on the latter in the shop. The sizings run the same? I'm considering the next nude to be simple or Corneille (after I return to the boutique to try on to see if I like) or Pigalle again. I am 37.5 so I will give these 3 models to my friend just in case one model runs out of my size.




I've only got pigalles, Ron Ron's or simples (re-homed these) in the 85.

I find the Ron Ron's the easiest to wear (sized up 0.5) then pigalles (sized up 0.5 but had some slippage) the simples were a pain to break in but they were 0.5 too small.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Purrsey said:


> Thanks....
> 
> In terms of comfort, anyone knows if Pigalle or Corneille is better? I realized I didn't try on the latter in the shop. The sizings run the same? I'm considering the next nude to be simple or Corneille (after I return to the boutique to try on to see if I like) or Pigalle again. I am 37.5 so I will give these 3 models to my friend just in case one model runs out of my size.


The Corneille is much more comfortable plus elegant IMO.
My Pigalle 100, Simple and Corneille are the same size FYI.
I am a US 6.5 and they are all 37s.  Might be able to go half down on Corneille if it is kid.  The cut is TDF!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> Plus I got free shipping!


AWESOME!!!  Congrats girl.  I believe you have made the right decision.
I actually bought the white patent SK myself for special occasions. (To be honest, hate the heels being so skinny that it gets stuck everywhere and have to change the heel taps so often ... UGH!!!)


----------



## samina

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> AWESOME!!!  Congrats girl.  I believe you have made the right decision.
> I actually bought the white patent SK myself for special occasions. (To be honest, hate the heels being so skinny that it gets stuck everywhere and have to change the heel taps so often ... UGH!!!)




Wohoo I'm excited now - should be here sometime nxt week. Yh skinny heels = annoying stuck in between pavement slabs/escalator groves etc

Essentially mine n urs are the same but diff heel n height


----------



## Purrsey

I will definitely check out Ron Ron and Corneille! Thanks ladies. I hope they come in 85mm. I find for me, 85mm has more mileage over 100.


----------



## fatimazahra812

so i bought these louboutins in December 2014 from Las Vegas. I wore them for the first time and this is what happened. needless to say, i am NOT impressed and so dissapointed. this is not my first pair and i really didnt expect this. biggest pproblem is that i live in South Africa and there is no louboutin store here. i have no idea what to do! i have emailed CL customer service but no response. Help PLease!!! (pics attached!)


----------



## Millipede

fatimazahra812 said:


> so i bought these louboutins in December 2014 from Las Vegas. I wore them for the first time and this is what happened. needless to say, i am NOT impressed and so dissapointed. this is not my first pair and i really didnt expect this. biggest pproblem is that i live in South Africa and there is no louboutin store here. i have no idea what to do! i have emailed CL customer service but no response. Help PLease!!! (pics attached!)


 
same thing happened to me, I bought the ostrisling and I wore them for 3 hours and the material started to wear away so I sent the shoes back and the boutique said that they would be fixing the problem. its now been 3 months and ive heard nothing so now im going to go through my credit card supplier and take it further. 


it wasn't the CL boutique itself but MatchesFashion, but don't give up email them again, they have to respond


----------



## Loubiwant4me

HELP HELP HELP!!
Ok, not a true emergency, but I'm just torn.
I can't decide...
Lady Clou
white or taupe?
I need neither, but can't decide which one. Which would you ladies covet?


----------



## fatimazahra812

Thanks millipede  will just keep trying! Good luck getting yours sorted out!


----------



## fatimazahra812

I vote taupe!


----------



## samina

Helen- omg they arrived and boy I couldn't stop smiling they are beyond gorgeous. Only thing is that they are a bit higher then normal on the vamp toe box so it's not as low cut as the old style Pigalle


----------



## cathe_kim

I was just wondering if anyone else have noticed this. I am so used to wearing heels in 100 that when I tried my simple 85s, it felt so low that I walk awkwardly! It's so weird because before I "upgraded" to 100s, my 85s were so comfortable and I had a little trouble walking in them!


----------



## LolasCloset

cathe_kim said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else have noticed this. I am so used to wearing heels in 100 that when I tried my simple 85s, it felt so low that I walk awkwardly! It's so weird because before I "upgraded" to 100s, my 85s were so comfortable and I had a little trouble walking in them!



Ha, yes, I've done this before too. I feel like I clomp around in my shorter heels or when I'm in flats because I'm used to 100s and I'm compensating for height by walking on my toes.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubiwant4me said:


> HELP HELP HELP!!
> Ok, not a true emergency, but I'm just torn.
> I can't decide...
> Lady Clou
> white or taupe?
> I need neither, but can't decide which one. Which would you ladies covet?


Taupe can be used like nude so if you have a lot of nude pairs, then white?
The style of Lady Clou is more like Summer shoes IMO so Taupe would help elongate your legs, white would be a pop of refreshing color.

I am not helping much am I ...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> Helen- omg they arrived and boy I couldn't stop smiling they are beyond gorgeous. Only thing is that they are a bit higher then normal on the vamp toe box so it's not as low cut as the old style Pigalle


Yup like I said the 100s cut has changed too, but you sound so happy!  Congrats!
Mod pics please!!!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

fatimazahra812 said:


> so i bought these louboutins in December 2014 from Las Vegas. I wore them for the first time and this is what happened. needless to say, i am NOT impressed and so dissapointed. this is not my first pair and i really didnt expect this. biggest pproblem is that i live in South Africa and there is no louboutin store here. i have no idea what to do! i have emailed CL customer service but no response. Help PLease!!! (pics attached!)


Ohmigosh! Don't give up. Keep calling and definitely keep writing.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Thanks Fatimazahra and Helen. My initial thought was white, as I don't have a lot of nudes, but perhaps that's a reason to go taupe. Maybe inspired ensembles will help.


----------



## bella_shoes

Hey everyone!

I am desperately trying to track down a pair of the Ballerina Espadrille flats in a size 39 - I am located in Australia and they just aren't stocked out here - I have been surfing eBay and consignment sites but my size just won't pop up!! Any help/suggestions in shoe hunting would be much appreciated. I own wonderful CL heels but would love a casual flat and these have to be it!!!

x


----------



## shoes4ever

bella_shoes said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am desperately trying to track down a pair of the Ballerina Espadrille flats in a size 39 - I am located in Australia and they just aren't stocked out here - I have been surfing eBay and consignment sites but my size just won't pop up!! Any help/suggestions in shoe hunting would be much appreciated. I own wonderful CL heels but would love a casual flat and these have to be it!!!
> 
> x



Is there any particular style of espradrille ballerinas that you are looking for? 
- Galia your best bet is still ebay. 
- Mytheresa.com has them with a tassel in hot pink suede; leopard print ponyhair. 
- Bergdorfgoodman.com has them for pre-order in the Ares style in black leather black spikes.
 - Net-a-Porter UK has them in Espachica blue satin; tassel leopard print Ponyhair. For NAP u will need to contact customer service UK and ask them to ship to Australia - they currently do not have CLs avbl on the Asia Pac website. But will ship from the US or UK site if you put in a request. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## fatimazahra812

bella_shoes said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am desperately trying to track down a pair of the Ballerina Espadrille flats in a size 39 - I am located in Australia and they just aren't stocked out here - I have been surfing eBay and consignment sites but my size just won't pop up!! Any help/suggestions in shoe hunting would be much appreciated. I own wonderful CL heels but would love a casual flat and these have to be it!!!
> 
> x



try asking Artie. He works at saks and will ship them to you. Artie_imshinetsky@s5a.com


----------



## bella_shoes

Thank you fatimazahra812 and shoes4ever. I am after the Bailarina - they were a canvas cut-away design (they were primarily stocked in a light pink rose colour and also black - at this stage I would love either)

I don't think they are a current style...they aren't on any websites as I have trawled through with no luck. Silly Australia being so far away!!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi hi. I have tried both simple and Fifi at the boutique and I can't quite remember what's the difference they look on me (although I can see the difference in comparison in the website). From the pictures, I find Fifi looks more sexy due to the slimmer heels. 

My 100mm Pigalle may be too high for daily work so I am looking at 85mm and a more comfy cut. Which would you ladies recommend? Simple or Fifi?


----------



## for3v3rz

Do you think is appropriate to wear CL to a funeral? I have no other black pumps.


----------



## mama13drama99

for3v3rz said:


> Do you think is appropriate to wear CL to a funeral? I have no other black pumps.




I do and I have.  And mine were not black.  I wore cream (for those that know SJK it was bright white) and bone color simple 120s.


----------



## brakefashion

for3v3rz said:


> Do you think is appropriate to wear CL to a funeral? I have no other black pumps.


 

I have worn them more then once to a funeral.  I wore my red ones to my aunts...she loved red and she loved the shoes.  Everyone laughed and thought it was the sweetest thing.


----------



## brakefashion

Purrsey said:


> Hi hi. I have tried both simple and Fifi at the boutique and I can't quite remember what's the difference they look on me (although I can see the difference in comparison in the website). From the pictures, I find Fifi looks more sexy due to the slimmer heels.
> 
> My 100mm Pigalle may be too high for daily work so I am looking at 85mm and a more comfy cut. Which would you ladies recommend? Simple or Fifi?


 
Go for the Simple I say


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks dear! I did get the Simple. Omg I love it.


----------



## brakefashion

Purrsey said:


> Thanks dear! I did get the Simple. Omg I love it.


 

There ya go...Good to hear!

What's funny is I told you that...and I own no simples!


----------



## Purrsey

Lol that's funny. But thank you I made the right choice.


----------



## 9to5

Purrsey said:


> Hi hi. I have tried both simple and Fifi at the boutique and I can't quite remember what's the difference they look on me (although I can see the difference in comparison in the website). From the pictures, I find Fifi looks more sexy due to the slimmer heels.
> 
> My 100mm Pigalle may be too high for daily work so I am looking at 85mm and a more comfy cut. Which would you ladies recommend? Simple or Fifi?



The simple looks better for daily work but in the 85 mm hight it just looks wrong to me.  What line of work are you in ?


----------



## 9to5

fatimazahra812 said:


> so i bought these louboutins in December 2014 from Las Vegas. I wore them for the first time and this is what happened. needless to say, i am NOT impressed and so dissapointed. this is not my first pair and i really didnt expect this. biggest pproblem is that i live in South Africa and there is no louboutin store here. i have no idea what to do! i have emailed CL customer service but no response. Help PLease!!! (pics attached!)



How did that happen ? I am so careful when in heels .I watch every step when out and about .


----------



## 9to5

cathe_kim said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else have noticed this. I am so used to wearing heels in 100 that when I tried my simple 85s, it felt so low that I walk awkwardly! It's so weird because before I "upgraded" to 100s, my 85s were so comfortable and I had a little trouble walking in them!



Yes I get the same feeling also. I guess that is why I will stick with a 100 mm and go higher before I go lower. It is a strange feeling if you wear 100mm heels a lot and then drop down to 85 mm.


----------



## Purrsey

9to5 said:


> The simple looks better for daily work but in the 85 mm hight it just looks wrong to me.  What line of work are you in ?




I finally wore my Pigalle 100 out for the first time today. I'm glad I got my simple in 85 because I think 85 is my most comfy threshold. But I do love how 100 looks. My job needs driving around and walking a fair bit on some days. I will leave 100 for days when I'm much stuck in office


----------



## Stacy31

Hello everyone! Does anyone know what the retail price was for the python Mary June sandals?  I believe they were released for SS14.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aars24

Has anyone purchased the Neon So Kate's or Denim So Kate. Love the shades not sure about the white heel. However did get a chance to see them in person today.


----------



## Lover of Loubs

I'm in a pickle. I stumbled into a seller who is selling an authentic pair of black Printz and she's not demanding a ridiculous price either. Should I buy?


----------



## brakefashion

Aars24 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Neon So Kate's or Denim So Kate. Love the shades not sure about the white heel. However did get a chance to see them in person today.


 

Did you try on....I am wondering too.  I love the neon colors!...not sure about the heel either.


----------



## brakefashion

Lover of Loubs said:


> I'm in a pickle. I stumbled into a seller who is selling an authentic pair of black Printz and she's not demanding a ridiculous price either. Should I buy?


 

Make sure they are Auth....then BUY!  This happens all the time.  Sometimes we just want to get rid of some shoes so we can buy more.


----------



## kb18

Aars24 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Neon So Kate's or Denim So Kate. Love the shades not sure about the white heel. However did get a chance to see them in person today.




I saw these in person the other day as well, and I love them both. They actually caught my boyfriend's eye as well, and I think he has pretty excellent taste. The denim is so unique, and I think it would be easy to wear. The neons are so fun for summer though! So maybe both?


----------



## highheeladdict

I haven´t seen them in person, but I think, they´re really pretty 

Speaking of boyfriends and Louboutins... what do you think of this Pigalle? I don´t know how I feel about them...hot...or not? I showed them to my boyfriend and he was like ` Oh my god...what an ugly shoe...they look like cheap fakes´  He is not a fan of the pattern...
Here´s a pic from the Louboutin Online Shop


----------



## Millipede

Aars24 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Neon So Kate's or Denim So Kate. Love the shades not sure about the white heel. However did get a chance to see them in person today.


I've just purchased them, will upload some pics in a few days and they look gorgeous, the white heel is really different but chic


----------



## highheeladdict

Millipede said:


> I've just purchased them, will upload some pics in a few days and they look gorgeous, the white heel is really different but chic



Congrats! I think, they´re very petty and i´m curious about your pics. I only know the pics from the online shop. which pair did you buy, denim or neon? or both?


----------



## Millipede

highheeladdict said:


> Congrats! I think, they´re very petty and i´m curious about your pics. I only know the pics from the online shop. which pair did you buy, denim or neon? or both?


The denim I was contemplating the neon in pink but a so Kate in titu/mimosa came up and I had to get them


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> The denim I was contemplating the neon in pink but a so Kate in titu/mimosa came up and I had to get them


Lol, I love the SK in Titi, had to grab those baby since Hot Chic is still in the learning phase for me. Love the SK Fushia hubby got me those a few weeks ago very sexy hot pink and I am still debating the SK Denim&#128522; What are your thoughts on the SK Denim?


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> I haven´t seen them in person, but I think, they´re really pretty
> 
> Speaking of boyfriends and Louboutins... what do you think of this Pigalle? I don´t know how I feel about them...hot...or not? I showed them to my boyfriend and he was like ` Oh my god...what an ugly shoe...they look like cheap fakes´  He is not a fan of the pattern...
> Here´s a pic from the Louboutin Online Shop



I saw these on the CL website not a fan of the print at the moment



Aars24 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Neon So Kate's or Denim So Kate. Love the shades not sure about the white heel. However did get a chance to see them in person today.



I have the SK Fushia very hot pink and you may check out our fabulous member tread "Stilly" with her SK Juane who just did a display of her beautiful collection


----------



## Aars24

highheeladdict said:


> I haven´t seen them in person, but I think, they´re really pretty
> 
> Speaking of boyfriends and Louboutins... what do you think of this Pigalle? I don´t know how I feel about them...hot...or not? I showed them to my boyfriend and he was like ` Oh my god...what an ugly shoe...they look like cheap fakes´  He is not a fan of the pattern...
> Here´s a pic from the Louboutin Online Shop



I like them because it's like getting several pairs at once but my boyfriend said the exact same thing!!! He says they look like the Sunday School  teacher shoes&#128532;. Then again he wears tacky monogram Gucci shoes so his opinion isn't highly respected.


----------



## Aars24

brakefashion said:


> Did you try on....I am wondering too.  I love the neon colors!...not sure about the heel either.



I tried them on and loved the neon green ones,  but being as my pinky toe is still being an hater
I got the Opaline Pigalle Follies.


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lol, I love the SK in Titi, had to grab those baby since Hot Chic is still in the learning phase for me. Love the SK Fushia hubby got me those a few weeks ago very sexy hot pink and I am still debating the SK Denim&#128522; What are your thoughts on the SK Denim?



I actually ordered them via mail order so I saw a picture and thought let's try them, when they came they looked gorgeous and the fit is amazingly comfortable. They look really gorgeous, they are my first ever denim shoes.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> I've just purchased them, will upload some pics in a few days and they look gorgeous, the white heel is really different but chic


Hey Millipede  miss your lovely shoe/bag combo posts. Look forward to seeing your new heeled beauties


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> I actually ordered them via mail order so I saw a picture and thought let's try them, when they came they looked gorgeous and the fit is amazingly comfortable. They look really gorgeous, they are my first ever denim shoes.


Nice to know that they look beautiful... I know last year CL release Pigalle Denim ( Stilly tread last year) with the heel cover in denim so this year it's different in the SK Denim with white heel that is why I was thinking of getting them knowing that every year it's always so different&#128522;


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> I haven´t seen them in person, but I think, they´re really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of boyfriends and Louboutins... what do you think of this Pigalle? I don´t know how I feel about them...hot...or not? I showed them to my boyfriend and he was like ` Oh my god...what an ugly shoe...they look like cheap fakes´  He is not a fan of the pattern...
> 
> Here´s a pic from the Louboutin Online Shop




I don't know what it is about these, but I'm not in love with them. I'm a firm believer, though, that if they make you happy, then that's all that matters!


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Hey Millipede  miss your lovely shoe/bag combo posts. Look forward to seeing your new heeled beauties


Hi shoes4ever, how are you

Not been on tpf for a while, had lots going on but will be back soon with more pics


----------



## angellulu8

hi 
how do you explain to someone( who don't know much about shoes)  whats is difference between simple pump and new simple pump 
thank you for your time to answer. xx


----------



## Purrsey

Hihi. New simple pump simply means it has a little platform exposed (not hidden inside). You can see the pic difference if you try to google.


----------



## angellulu8

Purrsey said:


> Hihi. New simple pump simply means it has a little platform exposed (not hidden inside). You can see the pic difference if you try to google.


 
Purrsey 
thanks for answer. yeah this is the easiest way to explaine i guess. I couldn't show them a pic. thank you! I appliciate it.


----------



## Aars24

So I'm supposed to be boycotting Barney's because I strongly disagree on Racial Profiling. Yet as I'm doing online wishlist's , I found these beauties
<IMG url=http://postimg.org/image/eiz0i8id7/][img=http://s1.postimg.org/eiz0i8id7/image.jpg][/url]/>
, which I can't find on any other site. &#128542; I'm waiting on my Saks SA to email me back.


----------



## mama13drama99

Aars24 said:


> So I'm supposed to be boycotting Barney's because I strongly disagree on Racial Profiling. Yet as I'm doing online wishlist's , I found these beauties
> 
> [img=http://s1.postimg.org/eiz0i8id7/image.jpg]
> 
> , which I can't find on any other site. [emoji20] I'm waiting on my Saks SA to email me back.




Be strong if you can!!!  I hope your SA confirms that Saks order them.  Do you have a SA who works at a Boutique?  They can see inventory and what's been ordered at other Boutiques in the US and the ecomm site.


----------



## Aars24

mama13drama99 said:


> Be strong if you can!!!  I hope your SA confirms that Saks order them.  Do you have a SA who works at a Boutique?  They can see inventory and what's been ordered at other Boutiques in the US and the ecomm site.




Yes I'm going to be patient especially since I just received the Opaline Follies today. I just really love blue though


----------



## mama13drama99

Does anyone have anything in the color Mint?  I saw the color in patent the other day at my boutique. I just did a search for a reveal and didn't come up with anything that helped.  Just wondering...


----------



## PurseACold

mama13drama99 said:


> Does anyone have anything in the color Mint?  I saw the color in patent the other day at my boutique. I just did a search for a reveal and didn't come up with anything that helped.  Just wondering...


The color is technically called opaline. If you search for that, you'll turn up more. Lots of styles in this color this season.


----------



## mama13drama99

PurseACold said:


> The color is technically called opaline. If you search for that, you'll turn up more. Lots of styles in this color this season.




(Sigh...) Soooo, ummm, yeah...no, that is not what I was referring to.  Two totally different colors.  I am familiar with Opaline as I have seen it, so that is not the color I asked about. The box, at the boutique, has the official color of the shoe that I saw listed as Mint!


----------



## PurseACold

Sorry for the misunderstanding, but some TPFers had previously been calling the opaline Hot Chic mint, so I thought that's what you'd meant  you mean that beautiful medium green, right? CL Europe had a bunch of shoes in that color. A bunch of shoes turn up if you enter the following into Google: "louboutin mint site:christianlouboutin.com" but I don't remember seeing any reveals here either. It's a gorgeous color for spring!


----------



## mama13drama99

PurseACold said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, but some TPFers had previously been calling the opaline Hot Chic mint, so I thought that's what you'd meant  you mean that beautiful medium green, right? CL Europe had a bunch of shoes in that color. A bunch of shoes turn up if you enter the following into Google: "louboutin mint site:christianlouboutin.com" but I don't remember seeing any reveals here either. It's a gorgeous color for spring!




YEEEEESSSS!  I'm going to go back to the store tomorrow and get a picture.


----------



## Aars24

mama13drama99 said:


> YEEEEESSSS!  I'm going to go back to the store tomorrow and get a picture.



So after reading the word mint, I instantly felt like I was missing out so I went online to join in on the fun. So I found a pair of Mint So Kate's on www.shopsavannahs.com. It'll be a Couple of weeks before it arrives, since it's coming from overseas and I'm here in the states. Once I receive them hopefully I'll figure out to post them. I'm extremely excited!


----------



## mama13drama99

Aars24 said:


> So after reading the word mint, I instantly felt like I was missing out so I went online to join in on the fun. So I found a pair of Mint So Kate's on www.shopsavannahs.com. It'll be a Couple of weeks before it arrives, since it's coming from overseas and I'm here in the states. Once I receive them hopefully I'll figure out to post them. I'm extremely excited!




OMG!!!  You purchased them just like that????  You rock!!!  I believe the color is very pretty!!!  I couldn't stop looking at it.  That's why I came here...I couldn't recall seeing it posted.  But alas, I have Intel...


----------



## mama13drama99

^ I don't know what's happening with the edit feature...

But I tried to add that the lighting didn't make capturing the true essence of the color work out that well with a cellphone camera.  It's very pretty in person.  And is more like a Kelly green IMO.  Maybe it's the mirror shelf, being close to the red carpeted floor, the lighting, the cellphone, etc.


----------



## Aars24

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG!!!  You purchased them just like that????  You rock!!!  I believe the color is very pretty!!!  I couldn't stop looking at it.  That's why I came here...I couldn't recall seeing it posted.  But alas, I have Intel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943214


----------



## shoes4ever

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG!!!  You purchased them just like that????  You rock!!!  I believe the color is very pretty!!!  I couldn't stop looking at it.  That's why I came here...I couldn't recall seeing it posted.  But alas, I have Intel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943214


----------



## mama13drama99

Hey Ladies (and Gents)!!!  For those who own or have seen/knowledge of jazz calf, can you weigh in with your opinion of the leather and its finish?  I have been looking for a white leather shoe for a long time.  It needs to be all white with no embellishments of any kind.  My preference was/is some 100mm or lower.  I found the Apostrophe in kid leather and the Corninelle in jazz calf, both in solid white.  My dilemma is that the Corninelle in the Jazz calf isn't local for me.  I was only able to try it on in black Jazz calf, and quite frankly, I was not impressed with the finish!!!!  It looks cheap to me.  I'm wondering could it have just been the black color and/or the lighting?  Does the white give off the same appearance?  I like the Corninelle style a little better than the Apostrohe (and I got to try it on in white kid).  I would say the Cornille is probably an 8 on a scale of 1-10, where the Apostrophe is a 7.9.  (If you have some advice to share, please don't be alarmed by my noy saying that either are a 10, I used the rating just to give a little context). Both are 100mm.  The Apostrophe is a sling back.  The heel is the newer heel so that give it a little pizzazz that way, where the Corninelle has the angled toe box and is a fully closed shoe.  The major difference is the finish of that jazz calf.  How does jazz calf go in terms of wearability?  Because it seems to have a matte finish does that restrict how dressy it is or can be?


----------



## mama13drama99

Bump


----------



## mama13drama99

And here's Intel...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi. I know I'm probably on the wrong thread but I can't seem to find any on Louboutin's bags? Any reviews on quality?


----------



## PurseACold

OneMoreDay said:


> Hi. I know I'm probably on the wrong thread but I can't seem to find any on Louboutin's bags? Any reviews on quality?


I have a Passage bag, and it's of great quality. Great leather and really good construction. I'm impressed. There a fuller review of the Passage Fringe bag on TPF: http://www.purseblog.com/reviews/introducing-new-christian-louboutin-passage-shopping-fringes-tote/


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thanks for the reply! Really in love with the Spiked Portfolio clutch and Loubiposh in black leather with gold spikes.


----------



## lambbaby

Hi Ladies, 

I have a quick question and was wondering if someone could help me out. 

I am debating between a pair of Apostrophy 100MM  or Decollete 544 100M both in nude. 

Which style is more comfortable in your opinion? 

TIA!


----------



## Aars24

When is sales season?


----------



## grtlegs

mama13drama99 said:


> Hey Ladies (and Gents)!!!  For those who own or have seen/knowledge of jazz calf, can you weigh in with your opinion of the leather and its finish?  I have been looking for a white leather shoe for a long time.  It needs to be all white with no embellishments of any kind.  My preference was/is some 100mm or lower.  I found the Apostrophe in kid leather and the Corninelle in jazz calf, both in solid white.  My dilemma is that the Corninelle in the Jazz calf isn't local for me.  I was only able to try it on in black Jazz calf, and quite frankly, I was not impressed with the finish!!!!  It looks cheap to me.  I'm wondering could it have just been the black color and/or the lighting?  Does the white give off the same appearance?  I like the Corninelle style a little better than the Apostrohe (and I got to try it on in white kid).  I would say the Cornille is probably an 8 on a scale of 1-10, where the Apostrophe is a 7.9.  (If you have some advice to share, please don't be alarmed by my noy saying that either are a 10, I used the rating just to give a little context). Both are 100mm.  The Apostrophe is a sling back.  The heel is the newer heel so that give it a little pizzazz that way, where the Corninelle has the angled toe box and is a fully closed shoe.  The major difference is the finish of that jazz calf.  How does jazz calf go in terms of wearability?  Because it seems to have a matte finish does that restrict how dressy it is or can be?


Well, I have the Cornielle in black Jazz and the apostrophy pump(not sling) in black kid.....I actually like the jazz finish better....jazz I think in a polished calf, but does not have the polyurethane coating that would make it a patent....In terms of white, I do have Sergio Rossi Godiva 105 pump in a white polished(jazz) finish and really like the finish...hope that helps....oh and I find the Cornielle has a very comfy toe box(wide) but also find the Apostrophy equally comfortable.....I think the apostrophy to be a classic point toe pump, while the Cronielle is a little bit edgy...like then both...


----------



## purseloverk

mama13drama99 said:


> And here's Intel...
> View attachment 2950162


OMG SO LOVELY ! I love the color! it goes perfect with any outfit!


----------



## LolasCloset

So this is the general chat, right...which means I can rant too? I made the mistake of reading comments on a youtube video talking about Louboutins, and ARGH!!! People are such haters! So many people were insisting that the ones in the video were fake and/or cheaply made, and clearly had no idea what they were talking about (hello, real leather scuffs, they're NOT rubber soles!). A lot of them were just trolling, a lot were full on hating on her choices and throwing out the "pay my bills instead!" card and some were just making generalisations about how people spend money and what you should get for the money. Ugh, I shouldn't get riled up, but it was just so stupid. ::grumble grumble kids these days::


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> So this is the general chat, right...which means I can rant too? I made the mistake of reading comments on a youtube video talking about Louboutins, and ARGH!!! People are such haters! So many people were insisting that the ones in the video were fake and/or cheaply made, and clearly had no idea what they were talking about (hello, real leather scuffs, they're NOT rubber soles!). A lot of them were just trolling, a lot were full on hating on her choices and throwing out the "pay my bills instead!" card and some were just making generalisations about how people spend money and what you should get for the money. Ugh, I shouldn't get riled up, but it was just so stupid. ::grumble grumble kids these days::




That bothers me too!  I have acquaintances and secondhand friends who like to ridicule my expensive purchase and tell me what I could have done with my money.  I made the mistake of sending an email to a listserv I'm on indicating that I was selling a pair of shoes that I had never worn and probably wouldn't.  I  included the retail cost that I paid and the price that I was looking to get. I got so many replies from people who asked me about my charitable contributions, mutual funds, savings accounts, donating to scholarships.  What really gets under my skin is many of the same people will spend their money on what's important to them...much of the same stuff I wouldn't look at once.  Such as car accessories (I barely care to go to the car wash and I have a luxury car...but i treat it like its a Tonka truck...it doesn't appeal to me...it was really just a great deal...and it looks like
an egg, lol!), cigarettes (of any kind, hint, hint), and alcohol!!!! 

I have learned to ignore it though.  I found myself getting far to upset and doing to much to justify myself.  I had a wake up call about five years ago.  I was out with "friends" and didn't realize I had left my wallet in another purse at home.  I asked to borrow some cash and it was like pulling teeth.  It was at that point I realized those fools weren't doing anything for me financially so why give a darn what they thought about what I spent my money on.  I've been at peaches ever since!  It does sting some times...I still get the "are those even real red bottoms?" But I give ridiculous responses now that make me so tickled, so it's a two-fold reward.  Some of my really good friends have even caught on and I don't even have to reply.  They'll jump in and say, "Now, do you really have to ask her that...you already know who you're talking to, so of course they're real!"


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> That bothers me too!  I have acquaintances and secondhand friends who like to ridicule my expensive purchase and tell me what I could have done with my money.  I made the mistake of sending an email to a listserv I'm on indicating that I was selling a pair of shoes that I had never worn and probably wouldn't.  I  included the retail cost that I paid and the price that I was looking to get. I got so many replies from people who asked me about my charitable contributions, mutual funds, savings accounts, donating to scholarships.  What really gets under my skin is many of the same people will spend their money on what's important to them...much of the same stuff I wouldn't look at once.  Such as car accessories (I barely care to go to the car wash and I have a luxury car...but i treat it like its a Tonka truck...it doesn't appeal to me...it was really just a great deal...and it looks like
> an egg, lol!), cigarettes (of any kind, hint, hint), and alcohol!!!!
> 
> I have learned to ignore it though.  I found myself getting far to upset and doing to much to justify myself.  I had a wake up call about five years ago.  I was out with "friends" and didn't realize I had left my wallet in another purse at home.  I asked to borrow some cash and it was like pulling teeth.  It was at that point I realized those fools weren't doing anything for me financially so why give a darn what they thought about what I spent my money on.  I've been at peaches ever since!  It does sting some times...I still get the "are those even real red bottoms?" But I give ridiculous responses now that make me so tickled, so it's a two-fold reward.  Some of my really good friends have even caught on and I don't even have to reply.  They'll jump in and say, "Now, do you really have to ask her that...you already know who you're talking to, so of course they're real!"



It sounds like you have a good perspective on things. I know there are lots of posts like this all over TPF, so I shouldn't be in a huff - I'm privileged to be able to spend in a certain way and have nice things (though I LOLd about your friends being tightwads because that sounds familiar!). It struck a nerve though, because people were weighing in, concern-trolling, like "sorry to break it to you hun, but those are 100% fake "  basically just to be mean. I can only guess they were jealous and trying to make themselves feel better about their life choices by being nasty to this woman, but hey, welcome to the internet . Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> It sounds like you have a good perspective on things. I know there are lots of posts like this all over TPF, so I shouldn't be in a huff - I'm privileged to be able to spend in a certain way and have nice things (though I LOLd about your friends being tightwads because that sounds familiar!). It struck a nerve though, because people were weighing in, concern-trolling, like "sorry to break it to you hun, but those are 100% fake "  basically just to be mean. I can only guess they were jealous and trying to make themselves feel better about their life choices by being nasty to this woman, but hey, welcome to the internet . Ah well, c'est la vie.




I agree. But it is hard not to get in a huff when people do it.  It's amazing though because Louboutin shoes are not difficult to acquire or the most expensive shoe on the market.


----------



## Dayii1

Help please I just got some louboutin from ebay and I need help to authenticate them in also new to this website!!im sorry to interrupt you


----------



## Natasha210

Hi all not sure if this is the correct location but struggling to find some info on the decoltissimo (old) . The point seems very long, does it bend? And how much longer is it compared to say decollette or so kate or iriza? Im worried if i purchase i may look like a witch and the point will bend with wear!  
Thank you


----------



## grtlegs

Natasha210 said:


> Hi all not sure if this is the correct location but struggling to find some info on the decoltissimo (old) . The point seems very long, does it bend? And how much longer is it compared to say decollette or so kate or iriza? Im worried if i purchase i may look like a witch and the point will bend with wear!
> Thank you


HI:

I use to have the decoltissimo....I now have the "new decoltissimo".....I don't think the tip is that long and I do not think you will look like a witch.....I think the "new decoltissimo" is a little shorter but the main difference is the heel....the decotissimo had a much more sculptured heel while the nd has a straight heel.....I have seen the decoltissimo show up on ebay....but the problem is that most of these sellers don't know the style name and often times make it up....I have even seen them listed as the So Kates and Pigalles....so go figure...good luck finding them...


----------



## Natasha210

grtlegs said:


> HI:
> 
> I use to have the decoltissimo....I now have the "new decoltissimo".....I don't think the tip is that long and I do not think you will look like a witch.....I think the "new decoltissimo" is a little shorter but the main difference is the heel....the decotissimo had a much more sculptured heel while the nd has a straight heel.....I have seen the decoltissimo show up on ebay....but the problem is that most of these sellers don't know the style name and often times make it up....I have even seen them listed as the So Kates and Pigalles....so go figure...good luck finding them...



I found a pair that i got authenticated already. The point just seemed very long so was just curious! 
Thank you


----------



## JetSetGo!

Natasha210 said:


> I found a pair that i got authenticated already. The point just seemed very long so was just curious!
> Thank you



The old ones do have a longer point for sure. They shortened it several years ago to keep up with the times.


----------



## Shedevil21_2007

Hello ladies I need help


----------



## Shedevil21_2007

I have a pair of christian louboutin espadrilles that my mum bought in good faith from ebay about 3 years ago for about 350 I have never worn them because of the 140mm height and have down graded to 100mm my limit! But now m trying to resell I want the piece of mind and authenticate ????? Can anyone help?


----------



## for3v3rz

Anyone saw the new collection yet? Some interesting dual tone color blocks.


----------



## Natasha210

JetSetGo! said:


> The old ones do have a longer point for sure. They shortened it several years ago to keep up with the times.



Thanks yes they are long! Haven't pulled the trigger yet still considering them! haven't been successful in finding mod shots either!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Natasha210 said:


> Thanks yes they are long! Haven't pulled the trigger yet still considering them! haven't been successful in finding mod shots either!!



Here's a really old post with someone wearing them.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...he-last-forest-green-decoltissimo-245281.html


----------



## Natasha210

JetSetGo! said:


> Here's a really old post with someone wearing them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...he-last-forest-green-decoltissimo-245281.html



Wow so fast i been searching for the last two days for a mod pic! Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

Natasha210 said:


> Wow so fast i been searching for the last two days for a mod pic! Thanks



Happy to help


----------



## Daosabao

Hi! I just got a pair of Private Number peep toe nude sling backs and I love them so much! Problem is, I don't find the elastic sling back comfortable. They kind of constricts my feet n push my toes in front n my feet hurts. I would hate to return them cos the platform heel makes the height so comfortable and the sling backs pumps are beautiful. I just don't know if the elastic would ease up over time. The elastic sling backs also give a feeling that they'll slip off anytime yet they are tight at the same time. Oh dear. Am I making sense?


----------



## molly03033

Making perfect sense on the elastic and from my experience it does ease up over time and soon u will ALWAYS be wanting to wear them!


----------



## mama13drama99

Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## molly03033

I haven't but it looks awesome!


----------



## mama13drama99

I thought I added all the pictures, I'm sorry.  It IS awesome!!! 






Isn't that the most awesome thing you ever seen?!?!


----------



## BirkinLover77

mama13drama99 said:


> Has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995622


Lol, saw it on IG, a few of my fans said I may need one of these for my louboutin lmao


----------



## mama13drama99

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lol, saw it on IG, a few of my fans said I may need one of these for my louboutin lmao




It would be so wonderful if many girls (and guys) here would get those!!!  It's neat, but I can imagine it's expensive.  And quite a few of you all would need like 10 from the looks of how many shoes it can accommodate.  But I love it!!!


----------



## Daosabao

molly03033 said:


> Making perfect sense on the elastic and from my experience it does ease up over time and soon u will ALWAYS be wanting to wear them!




Thanks so much for your reply! You hv a pair of private number too? So they'll be comfy over time?


----------



## molly03033

Yeathey did for me! Just hang in there! Lol


----------



## Daosabao

molly03033 said:


> Yeathey did for me! Just hang in there! Lol




Thank u!!


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> I thought I added all the pictures, I'm sorry.  It IS awesome!!!
> 
> View attachment 2995937
> View attachment 2995939
> View attachment 2995940
> 
> 
> Isn't that the most awesome thing you ever seen?!?!



OMG that IS awesome! I need one so bad! Haha, I thought it was a cake at first, and got excited in a different way.


----------



## louboutincherie

ladies, do you know how much will cost this fur bag?


----------



## ayejaysee

guy here. 

just wondering if you ladies wear your CLs everyday or only on special occasions? I bought myself several pairs of their louis spike sneakers but unsure if they'll hold up if I decide to wear them several times a week.

edit : spelling


----------



## skislope15

Wonder what size shoe they would have to make for Caitlyn


----------



## inuka

Hi everyone! I was browsing the European sites of CL (UK, France and Italy) looking for the Pigalle 85s. They were listed online about a month ago but now not available on any of those 3 sites! The beige patent 100s are also nowhere to be found. 

They are however still listed on the US and Asian sites. I'm headed to Europe on holiday in a few weeks and was looking to pick up a pair, does this mean that they are now discontinued/unavailable in Europe?! *panics* Hoping that this is just an online glitch!


----------



## isacarolina

Ladies, which one do you think is prettier???
Daf Booty: 
http://images.us.christianlouboutin...uboutin-dafbooty-3141042_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg
Milleo: 
http://images.us.christianlouboutin...louboutin-milleo-1150314_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg


----------



## Natasha210

isacarolina said:


> Ladies, which one do you think is prettier???
> Daf Booty:
> http://images.us.christianlouboutin...uboutin-dafbooty-3141042_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg
> Milleo:
> http://images.us.christianlouboutin...louboutin-milleo-1150314_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg



I like daf booty &#128522; more a classic looking style that will always be in style in my opinion


----------



## Tuscansoul

isacarolina said:


> Ladies, which one do you think is prettier???
> Daf Booty:
> http://images.us.christianlouboutin...uboutin-dafbooty-3141042_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg
> Milleo:
> http://images.us.christianlouboutin...louboutin-milleo-1150314_BK01_1_1200x1200.jpg


I agree with Natasha that the Daf booty is a more classic shoe, but I think the Milleo is prettier.


----------



## YaYa3

trolling ... and coming by to say hi to Jet!!  love you!!  miss you!!


----------



## rdgldy

YaYa3 said:


> trolling ... and coming by to say hi to Jet!!  love you!!  miss you!!


And not me.....I am insulted!!!  Just kidding.
How are you, sweetie??


----------



## YaYa3

*RDGLDY!!!*  i didn't know you even came on the forum anymore.  i certainly don't.     things have changed so much.  it's so awesome to see you here.  i miss you, too!  wish we could go back to the old days, don't you?    i'm not even YaYa3 anymore ... i should now be YaYa5.  my how time flies!


----------



## rdgldy

YaYa3 said:


> *RDGLDY!!!*  i didn't know you even came on the forum anymore.  i certainly don't.     things have changed so much.  it's so awesome to see you here.  i miss you, too!  wish we could go back to the old days, don't you?    i'm not even YaYa3 anymore ... i should now be YaYa5.  my how time flies!




YaYa5.....how wonderful!!  We had a  wonderful time here, didn't we??? Miss you!


----------



## apple.chic

simple question. 

I went to neimans today to buy my first pair of designer heels. I went for So Kates. 
of course they didn't have my size. the SA had me try on the iriza for size example. 
I have a feeling that they might not be the proper shoe for sizing. what do you guys think?

I ended up ordering a 41 in them. I'm excited for them to come however. it was btw the So Kate or Anouk.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Does anybody know if the inferno print python pik boat flat went on sale anywhere? Specifically in nyc, but also anywhere.  I know one of the heel versions did as seen from pics; but I live in Cali and Python is illegal here, so not in any stores.
Thanks I'm advance!


----------



## pinktailcat

b_lux_fashion said:


> Does anybody know if the inferno print python pik boat flat went on sale anywhere? Specifically in nyc, but also anywhere.  I know one of the heel versions did as seen from pics; but I live in Cali and Python is illegal here, so not in any stores.
> Thanks I'm advance!



I saw this pic from instagram, but anyone know the price !?


----------



## highheeladdict

I think, $ 1.295, like the white ones

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/cristacora-crepe-satin-satin-lurex.html

Or do you want to know the price of the teddy bear?


----------



## highheeladdict

I really like the "Dorissima", it´s a classy, beautiful shoe. Is there a 120mm-version or just the 100?


----------



## LolasCloset

highheeladdict said:


> I really like the "Dorissima", it´s a classy, beautiful shoe. Is there a 120mm-version or just the 100?



I was going to post about this shoe too! A 120 version was featured in the Ulyana Sergeenko F/W fashion show, in satin with mink pom poms. I assume they will be made available at some point in plain 120. I wouldn't wear fur on these, but they are absolutely gorgeous nonetheless and I want to roll around with them because I love them so much! BEHOLD:


----------



## highheeladdict

Thank you for the answer and the beautiful pics  I hope there will be a 120-version. I´d really like to have a pair, they`re so gorgeous


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi guys! What do you think about MBBs? I used to be obsessed over them when I couldn't afford them but now I found a barely used pair online. Should I get them or are they too outdated and I'm just stuck in the past? I've never actually tried on the shoe in person but I think they look adorable when ppl post pictures wearing them with skinny jeans or a skirt.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Ok I did it, I bought them. I hope I love them on as much as I loved seeing everyone wear them! And if not, they'll look awesome on my shelf lol


----------



## LolasCloset

CallMeSteph said:


> Ok I did it, I bought them. I hope I love them on as much as I loved seeing everyone wear them! And if not, they'll look awesome on my shelf lol



I hope you enjoy them! I think there are quite a few pairs of them floating around TPF actually, but it's most important that you love them and that they give you a thrill


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know where I can find the nude/red degrade So Kate?


----------



## LavenderIce

highheeladdict said:


> I really like the "Dorissima", it´s a classy, beautiful shoe. Is there a 120mm-version or just the 100?




Some of the boutiques have received the 120 version in black lace dentelle.


----------



## loveydovey35

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hey Helen,
> 
> Sorry for getting off track in the "in transit" section. My LD python crystals are black. I want to say I got them about this time last year??? I hardly ever post my shoes (read: lazy). I do have a pic of these on my phone though. In person they are insanely shiny! That strap totally keeps me locked into these babies too.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new additions!


I love these! Where did you get them?


----------



## loveydovey35

Hello to all of the readers of this forum,

I have finally found a place where I can discuss my love of CL shoes!  Too excited! I discovered my first pair last year at my local Saks (a return) and I bought them on the spot. My first pair was a Black patent leather Bianca that I love and have worn several times out at the club, where people have actually asked me "are those red bottoms?" I hate that question. What is that, "red bottoms"? I have a wide flat foot (ugly) and it is so difficult to find a CL shoe that I can wear. So far what has worked for me are the Biancas, the New Simple Pump in 120, the simple pump in 100, and the So Kates. 

My most recent purchase are the So Kates in black and nude, but I only wear those to dinner as I am still getting used to walking without a platform, and for every day wear at the office I wear the simple pump in 100mm. My local store does not carry CL's, and the collection at Neiman Marcus is pretty limited. I stalk the CL website a couple of times a week, but by the time I get to it the shoes that i want they are no longe have them in my size. Does anyone in the South Florida are have someone they work with that keeps an eye out on new releases? 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## misht

mama13drama99 said:


> Has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995622



Yes I have one my husband bought it for me ( I have a Chanel one as well) They are fabulous.


----------



## pinktailcat

misht said:


> Yes I have one my husband bought it for me ( I have a Chanel one as well) They are fabulous.



OMG ...So cool!!!!


----------



## apple.chic

highheeladdict said:


> I really like the "Dorissima", it´s a classy, beautiful shoe. Is there a 120mm-version or just the 100?




I tried these on in NM on Monday in the 100mm version. they're really comfortable.


----------



## LolasCloset

I wore my new black velvet Freds out to the movies last night, paired with a dress and some tights and it was the first time my husband commented on them (we've sort of reached a "don't ask, don't tell" point in our relationship- me with my shoes, he with his videogames). He said "Ha! It looks like you're wearing Henry VIII shoes!" 
Me: Really? 
Him: Uh, yeah but in the best possible king way
Me: Really really? 
Him: Yes.

Damnit. ullhair: 

Oh well, could be worse


----------



## LolasCloset

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello to all of the readers of this forum,
> 
> I have finally found a place where I can discuss my love of CL shoes!  Too excited! I discovered my first pair last year at my local Saks (a return) and I bought them on the spot. My first pair was a Black patent leather Bianca that I love and have worn several times out at the club, where people have actually asked me "are those red bottoms?" I hate that question. What is that, "red bottoms"? I have a wide flat foot (ugly) and it is so difficult to find a CL shoe that I can wear. So far what has worked for me are the Biancas, the New Simple Pump in 120, the simple pump in 100, and the So Kates.
> 
> My most recent purchase are the So Kates in black and nude, but I only wear those to dinner as I am still getting used to walking without a platform, and for every day wear at the office I wear the simple pump in 100mm. My local store does not carry CL's, and the collection at Neiman Marcus is pretty limited. I stalk the CL website a couple of times a week, but by the time I get to it the shoes that i want they are no longe have them in my size. Does anyone in the South Florida are have someone they work with that keeps an eye out on new releases?
> 
> Thank you all for your help!



Welcome! You've come to the right place 

It can be a total pain working out which styles work best for you. My feet are wide and have a weird shape, so it takes copious stretching to get my shoes to the sweet spot.


----------



## apple.chic

I wish there was a nude so Kate suede option [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I agree, because my local mall doesn't carry any CL shoes I have ordered many pairs on-line, unfortunately my foot seems to not be made for these beautiful shoes, and I have to return most of them. I have started to make notes on all of the styles that work for me (or not) so that I save myself the dissapointment in the future. 

Here are some pictures of my new Bianca boots in black leather, stunning!


----------



## donutella8

misht said:


> Yes I have one my husband bought it for me ( I have a Chanel one as well) They are fabulous.




This is too awesome!!!! Do you mind sharing where you got them from? [emoji1]


----------



## misht

donutella8 said:


> This is too awesome!!!! Do you mind sharing where you got them from? [emoji1]


Hi Donutella yes I got them from Gigantic Customs

Their facebook page is  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gigantic-Customs/408162442696369?fref=ts

and they sell through Ebay as well


----------



## mama13drama99

donutella8 said:


> This is too awesome!!!! Do you mind sharing where you got them from? [emoji1]




Thank you for asking!



misht said:


> Hi Donutella yes I got them from Gigantic Customs
> 
> Their facebook page is  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gigantic-Customs/408162442696369?fref=ts
> 
> and they sell through Ebay as well




Thank you for sharing!  At first I didn't think that they shipped internationally, but it seems (based on what's posted on eBay) that they do. And the storage units with shipping are not expensive at all.  I thought the cost would at least be $500 minimally.


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> I wore my new black velvet Freds out to the movies last night, paired with a dress and some tights and it was the first time my husband commented on them (we've sort of reached a "don't ask, don't tell" point in our relationship- me with my shoes, he with his videogames). He said "Ha! It looks like you're wearing Henry VIII shoes!"
> Me: Really?
> Him: Uh, yeah but in the best possible king way
> Me: Really really?
> Him: Yes.
> 
> Damnit. ullhair:
> 
> Oh well, could be worse




LOL!  I'm glad he liked them!  Did you take pictures?  Sounds like your outfit was cute!


----------



## LilyT

misht said:


> Yes I have one my husband bought it for me ( I have a Chanel one as well) They are fabulous.




Omg I must get one of those!!! [emoji7]


----------



## LilyT

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I agree, because my local mall doesn't carry any CL shoes I have ordered many pairs on-line, unfortunately my foot seems to not be made for these beautiful shoes, and I have to return most of them. I have started to make notes on all of the styles that work for me (or not) so that I save myself the dissapointment in the future.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new Bianca boots in black leather, stunning!




Those are some fierce boots...love them!


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> LOL!  I'm glad he liked them!  Did you take pictures?  Sounds like your outfit was cute!



No pics yet! I'm still working out how to wear them, because I am A Stumpy Lady and uh, yeah, it's a work in progress.  I am always open to suggestions for styling though!


----------



## LolasCloset

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I agree, because my local mall doesn't carry any CL shoes I have ordered many pairs on-line, unfortunately my foot seems to not be made for these beautiful shoes, and I have to return most of them. I have started to make notes on all of the styles that work for me (or not) so that I save myself the dissapointment in the future.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new Bianca boots in black leather, stunning!



Daaaaannnng girl, these are awesome. I will never get over the gorgeousness of the way CL boots are moulded and curved, especially around the ankle. Nice one. 
Hope to see some outfit pairings with these!


----------



## shaggy360

misht said:


> Yes I have one my husband bought it for me ( I have a Chanel one as well) They are fabulous.



WHERE!? Where do you buy those?? If you're not allowed to post where, PM me!


----------



## mama13drama99

shaggy360 said:


> WHERE!? Where do you buy those?? If you're not allowed to post where, PM me!




She posted above already.


----------



## shaggy360

mama13drama99 said:


> She posted above already.



Got it. post #2085


----------



## mama13drama99

shaggy360 said:


> Got it. post #2085




NP! They don't seem expensive based on what I saw.  If I had the room I'd get on (maybe).  If you invest, please let us know and share if you get one for yourself too (because I believe you're planning for your wife to have one already, yes?).


----------



## greenneedle

Hello,  I have a simple question for all the Louboutin experts on here.  I've been browsing this forum for ages and registered in May.  I have mainly used it for reference or to see shoes I have seen being worn before I buy them.

I should add I am a male and love shoes (mens and womens)  not in a fetish kind of way.  I like to see shoes on a person and thats why people buy nice clothes and shoes IMO.  To look good for themselves and for others to admire as well.

I should also add that I tend to see things and buy them for my wife.  I'm not rich at all, they all tend to be second hand although there are a few bargain NIB items too.  Sometimes she gets a little tired of my 'surprises' and I stop for a month or 2 but I can't help myself.

Sorry for the spiel 

So the question is about CL Very Prive satin black shoes.  I bought some used and my intention is to strass them in jet black to go with a floor length Versus/Versace dress I bought which is a glittery black/charcoal.

I'm not strassing in swarovski.  I'm the pauper to the princes on here   but I got DMC/Eimass ones (or at least that's what the ebay seller advertises them as.)  They look fine to me and after pushing a bunch together on a black background they look really good for the £20 they cost (12000+ crystals in 4 sizes.)

The shoes arrived and the shape is sooo nice, My wife put them on and they look ....droool.  My question is more on the platform.  The shoe is satin and searching on google it looks like all the satin VPs is also satin.  On these it is a black snakeskin or fish scale material.  The other thing is I assume from wear and tear I can see that under the black is a metallic colour, probably gold.

Is it a case of Louboutin puts the metallic under a light coat of black so that some metallic shines through the top coat?  I have used this method on some chelsea boots before to add depth to the colour dying them yellow and then over dying a dark brown.  It might be the previous owner as just coloured over the metallic themselves.

If I get to 5 posts I will do a thread on my _wife's'_ shoe collection and may also add in my shoes too.  All of mine have been 'improved' too.

Sorry for the long post.  I am a bit of a talker on the keyboard making up for my shyness (Aspergers) face to face.  Also sorry for all the brackets.  I do a lot of that.

Here are the shoes.  I think they are VP but could be wrong.  I am assuming they are authentic too.  I only paid £55 for them.


----------



## greenneedle

ayejaysee said:


> guy here.
> 
> just wondering if you ladies wear your CLs everyday or only on special occasions? I bought myself several pairs of their louis spike sneakers but unsure if they'll hold up if I decide to wear them several times a week.
> 
> edit : spelling



I know this is a late reply.  I'm a guy too.

I would assume that CL mens would be pretty much as good quality as other men's shoes in that price bracket.

Wearing them several times a week though?  All leather shoes should be worn in rotation to give the leather time to rest.  I have several pairs of shoes which have shoe trees in them and I will never wear one pair more than every 3 days.  It is my favourite pair of Cheaneys that I will tend to wear every 3 days 

With CLs just as with any of my English shoes I would use wooden full shoe trees (not ones with a bendy spring back.)  It will maintain the shape, minimise the creases and the wood will take away the moisture from wear as well as stopping them from smelling.

I use this type and adjust it so the right one is wider for my wider right foot.  You don't have to pay the silly prices unless you are wanting the brass badge on them.  Most of mine are 'badgeless/seconds' from ebay and were half the price of the first ones I bought.






I guess women don't have a problem with rotation as they tend to have many more pairs than guys and don't like to be seen in the same shoes/clothes too regularly.


----------



## Aars24

Is anyone purchasing any of the new lipsticks?


----------



## LolasCloset

Has anyone tried the new "Fetish" style yet? It comes in 120 and 130 and I am just totally besotted with it, but I feel like the buckles wouldn't close around my fat ankles  Also, I've not yet tried any 130 styles, and of course those are the ones I love best! For reference, here's the link to the 120 style on the US site: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/fetish.html


----------



## Natasha210

Aars24 said:


> Is anyone purchasing any of the new lipsticks?



Hopefully i can get my hands on one! My friend is going to France soon so I've asked her to get me the red! Fingers crossed they are not sold out!  Anyone here have them yet?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hey! What's the difference between the So Kate and the Pigalle Follies?


----------



## LilyT

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hey! What's the difference between the So Kate and the Pigalle Follies?




The So Kate's only come in 120mm height and has a longer toe box. Pigalle Follies come in 100mm or 120mm and has a shorter toe box, therefore cut lower on the foot and show more toe cleavage.


----------



## PikaboICU

Hello ladies... (Mods if this is the wrong thread my apologies.. I looked but couldn't find a thread on care etc.. Thanks.)

I just purchased my very first LB's and I am so excited..
I won't receive them for about 10-14 days but...

I want to prepare for wearing them so I need a little advice..

What kind of treatments can I have done to protect the shoes from wear on the bottoms?
They're peep-toe platforms with spikes..

Also where do I find a good cobbler that has experience with LB's? I live near Portland OR and when I say "near" I mean it's about 1.5 hours away but it's worth the drive for good service.
How do I know the cobbler is good? Just take their word for it? I don't want somebody to mess up a $1200. pair of shoes.. 

Thanks for any advice you can offer a  Loubou newbie.


----------



## UpTime

PikaboICU said:


> Hello ladies... (Mods if this is the wrong thread my apologies.. I looked but couldn't find a thread on care etc.. Thanks.)
> 
> I just purchased my very first LB's and I am so excited..
> I won't receive them for about 10-14 days but...
> 
> I want to prepare for wearing them so I need a little advice..
> 
> What kind of treatments can I have done to protect the shoes from wear on the bottoms?
> They're peep-toe platforms with spikes..
> 
> Also where do I find a good cobbler that has experience with LB's? I live near Portland OR and when I say "near" I mean it's about 1.5 hours away but it's worth the drive for good service.
> How do I know the cobbler is good? Just take their word for it? I don't want somebody to mess up a $1200. pair of shoes..
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can offer a  Loubou newbie.



I have the same question as Im also new to CL. I just purchased my first pairs. Should I go to the cobber to get the sole protection on before I wear them? Is it how we protect the original soles? Thanks for sharing tips ladies


----------



## rdgldy

PikaboICU said:


> Hello ladies... (Mods if this is the wrong thread my apologies.. I looked but couldn't find a thread on care etc.. Thanks.)
> 
> I just purchased my very first LB's and I am so excited..
> I won't receive them for about 10-14 days but...
> 
> I want to prepare for wearing them so I need a little advice..
> 
> What kind of treatments can I have done to protect the shoes from wear on the bottoms?
> They're peep-toe platforms with spikes..
> 
> Also where do I find a good cobbler that has experience with LB's? I live near Portland OR and when I say "near" I mean it's about 1.5 hours away but it's worth the drive for good service.
> How do I know the cobbler is good? Just take their word for it? I don't want somebody to mess up a $1200. pair of shoes..
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can offer a  Loubou newbie.





UpTime said:


> I have the same question as Im also new to CL. I just purchased my first pairs. Should I go to the cobber to get the sole protection on before I wear them? Is it how we protect the original soles? Thanks for sharing tips ladies




This might be helpful to you both, just an easier way to navigate our threads.
Welcome to the world of CLs.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-to-the-cl-subforum-please-read-before-540023.html


----------



## Knotaverage

Thought I would stop lurking and stalking these threads, sign up and introduce myself as a new Louboutin addict. I am the proud owner of a new to me pair of black pigalle 120s and they have reignited my love of shoes. I would still be loub-less without you lovely lot, so thank you


----------



## PurseACold

Knotaverage said:


> Thought I would stop lurking and stalking these threads, sign up and introduce myself as a new Louboutin addict. I am the proud owner of a new to me pair of black pigalle 120s and they have reignited my love of shoes. I would still be loub-less without you lovely lot, so thank you


Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Knotaverage

PurseACold said:


> Welcome to the club!!



Thank you


----------



## Citygirl8610

Hi everyone, received my first pair of louboutins today purchased of eBay, went for the pigalle 100 in black as thought this would be a good "starter shoe". They're great and came with a receipt from mid 2012 just curious - I've read that the pigalle's style was changed around that time, were the 100's changed also or just the 120's ?


----------



## Tbs717

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi everyone, received my first pair of louboutins today purchased of eBay, went for the pigalle 100 in black as thought this would be a good "starter shoe". They're great and came with a receipt from mid 2012 just curious - I've read that the pigalle's style was changed around that time, were the 100's changed also or just the 120's ?


I think the heel might be thicker on the older version, (someone correct me if i am wrong =) )


----------



## Citygirl8610

Tbs717 said:


> I think the heel might be thicker on the older version, (someone correct me if i am wrong =) )



Thanks for the reply, I tried the same style on in David Jones in Australia recently when I was there as there is no CL where I live in New Zealand and they seemed to fit larger now and the sides seemed higher. I was just curious as I know they raised the sides on the pigalle 120


----------



## mrsinsyder

What happened with the nylons thread - was it because of the creepy PM-er?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Just dropping in for some eye-candy.


Too much arguing in other threads.


Can only afford to look though


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies!! Huge CL lover and have a little collection, hopefully adding to it very soon[emoji5]&#65039;, so I figured I would join the convo instead of stalking haha


----------



## cl-pig

New Boutique set to open in Toronto in 2017

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/louboutin-to-open-store-in-toronto-1.3430736


----------



## Charli123

&#128077;


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello CL lovers


----------



## ycstar89

Can you guys give me ideas on what to wear with my new Paloma? As a casual date night look?or is it too extravagant for causal??? Lol


----------



## naomibates

Hi! I wondered if any of you lovely CL experts could help me.
I have 2 pairs of Pigalle Follies 100mm already. I have just seen a pair of Decollete 554 patent degrade's 100mm that I love and I'm just wondering what the difference is between the two pairs. 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## LavenderIce

naomibates said:


> Hi! I wondered if any of you lovely CL experts could help me.
> I have 2 pairs of Pigalle Follies 100mm already. I have just seen a pair of Decollete 554 patent degrade's 100mm that I love and I'm just wondering what the difference is between the two pairs.
> 
> Thanks in advance xx



The difference between the two are in the toe box.  The PF has a shorter toe box and the Decollete 554 has a very long, pointy toe box.


----------



## angellina2281

Morning everyone!
Long time lurker but finally have added louboutins to my closet thanks to a Neiman Marcus opening up by me! Question, which styles usually go on sale? Also how do you develop a better relationship with a SA?


----------



## ashlie

angellina2281 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Long time lurker but finally have added louboutins to my closet thanks to a Neiman Marcus opening up by me! Question, which styles usually go on sale? Also how do you develop a better relationship with a SA?



Hello and welcome!! I also fairly recently found this thread. I always try to find a nice SA. For me this means someone who will help you and not expect you to spend thousands every time you walk in and see them. You want to find someone who wants to also build a relationship with you. Once I found someone I loved, I only buy from them. Once your loyal to each other it's great! 
As for sale items it's pretty random from what I can tell. Usually twice a year sometimes you can get the basics as in so Kate's or pigalle in nude or black but that's luck. Normally it's the funky ones from the season or just ones that never sold. I've gotten some awesome, unique and beautiful loubies from the sale rack. Hth!


----------



## mularice

angellina2281 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Long time lurker but finally have added louboutins to my closet thanks to a Neiman Marcus opening up by me! Question, which styles usually go on sale? Also how do you develop a better relationship with a SA?



I've build great relationships with SAs by just being friendly and genuinely interested in the products. They don't expect me to buy every time I go in but I ensure that when I do, I only buy from them. I usually build up rapport if there's something particular I want and they offer to call me when it comes in later in the season.

One of my good friends actually came from being my SA. He's moved companies and stores but our relationship has remained.


----------



## JessicaLRK

Just curious do any of you own any CL bags? I'm so tempted by Eloise Tote.


----------



## mama13drama99

I am planning to buy the cabata tote so I too would like any perspective from CL bag owners.  

S/N: I wish it was sold in stores so that I can earn some points or rewards for a major purchase [emoji30]


----------



## mcb100

Hi, I just wanted to pop into the General Chat thread and share that there are one or two pages about the man, Christian Louboutin in the September 2016 issue of In Style Magazine (out now) if anyone wants to take a look. I bought it not even knowing that there was anything about CL's in it. It was an interesting little tidbit--it mostly talks about his home, which he hired several different people to craft. It shows a picture of him in his house and talks about the different places that he has lived in the world. Might be worth checking out


----------



## ashlie

mcb100 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to pop into the General Chat thread and share that there are one or two pages about the man, Christian Louboutin in the September 2016 issue of In Style Magazine (out now) if anyone wants to take a look. I bought it not even knowing that there was anything about CL's in it. It was an interesting little tidbit--it mostly talks about his home, which he hired several different people to craft. It shows a picture of him in his house and talks about the different places that he has lived in the world. Might be worth checking out



That's so interesting. I'll definitely be picking up a copy!! Thanks for sharing [emoji51]


----------



## mari_merry

Read more: http://wbtw.com/2016/08/18/man-stea...0-of-louboutin-red-bottom-shoes-sheriff-says/


----------



## bambolina

So happy today! Just jumping back into my CL addiction and just scored the black Madame Butterfly bootie in black for a steal! ❤️


----------



## bz809

Hey everyone! Does anyone know how often and where Msr. Louboutin does shoe signings? I really want a pair signed!


----------



## ashlie

bz809 said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know how often and where Msr. Louboutin does shoe signings? I really want a pair signed!



Not sure where your located but I know my SA at the store offers to take my shoes and get them signed for me when he visits. I've yet to take him up on that offer though... Lol


----------



## bz809

ashlie said:


> Not sure where your located but I know my SA at the store offers to take my shoes and get them signed for me when he visits. I've yet to take him up on that offer though... Lol


That's amazing! You wouldn't happen to be in Toronto, would you? Wishful thinking haha


----------



## ashlie

bz809 said:


> That's amazing! You wouldn't happen to be in Toronto, would you? Wishful thinking haha



No I am not  Just go in and talk to your SA at the boutique


----------



## Yogathlete

bz809 said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know how often and where Msr. Louboutin does shoe signings? I really want a pair signed!


He actually did a recent one in Seattle last week at Nordstrom. He periodically does them at Saks, BG, NM, etc at large cities (LA, NYC).


----------



## Theren

Hey ladies? I couldn't find the thread but I saw these at the Pittsburgh new Saks off fifth but decided against buying them because they are opened toe...


----------



## ashlie

Theren said:


> Hey ladies? I couldn't find the thread but I saw these at the Pittsburgh new Saks off fifth but decided against buying them because they are opened toe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519638



Those are so cute! What size are they?


----------



## Theren

39.5


----------



## highheeladdict

I´m ready to make my next Louboutin purchase (well, I´m always ready, but my bank account needed some time to think about it since my car broke down and my mobile phone broke down... ). Does anyone know when the SS 2017 collection will be available at the german / european online boutique?

TIA!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hey ladies. I remember reading a post somewhere a long time ago where someone ordered a pair of Louboutins but since there was ostrich on it, the shoes were exotic and couldn't get through customs. I'm having a similar situation where I was finally able to get my hands on a pair of Mad Martas but now the company I purchased from, Vestiaire Collective, is saying they can only ship to an EU address because it's an exotic shoe. The shoes originally weren't allowed to be shipped to the US, but when I asked about it, they said that was a mistake and removed the shipping restriction, but now they're back to the original can't ship to the US. What are the rules about shipping shoes and other than having them shipped to a friend in the UK, is there any way to get them? Thank you!!


----------



## kaleida

I wore my Pigalle 120s out in public for the 2nd time today, to practice walking longer distances in them, at a mall (1st time I wore them in public was yesterday, pushing a grocery cart around at the grocery store).  At the grocery store with the cart to balance I walked 50 minutes before I needed to change into my flats - today with nothing to hold on to I walked half an hour unassisted. Was proud.  Didn't know I could walk that far in them without help.

But sooooo much commentary - lol.  I just want to practice walking in them and experiment with my walk in a space that's a lot bigger than my house.  But it almost feels like social practice instead - how to react when people talk about me loudly in the 3rd person while they walk behind me.  Lol.  I am trying to see that as a compliment; people think I'm thick-skinned enough to handle being talked about in the third person.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

CallMeSteph said:


> Hey ladies. I remember reading a post somewhere a long time ago where someone ordered a pair of Louboutins but since there was ostrich on it, the shoes were exotic and couldn't get through customs. I'm having a similar situation where I was finally able to get my hands on a pair of Mad Martas but now the company I purchased from, Vestiaire Collective, is saying they can only ship to an EU address because it's an exotic shoe. The shoes originally weren't allowed to be shipped to the US, but when I asked about it, they said that was a mistake and removed the shipping restriction, but now they're back to the original can't ship to the US. What are the rules about shipping shoes *and other than having them shipped to a friend in the UK*, is there any way to get them? Thank you!!



If they're restricted from import by US law, you don't want to try that.  They could be seized by US Customs and destroyed.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

kaleida said:


> I wore my Pigalle 120s out in public for the 2nd time today, to practice walking longer distances in them, at a mall (1st time I wore them in public was yesterday, pushing a grocery cart around at the grocery store).  At the grocery store with the cart to balance I walked 50 minutes before I needed to change into my flats - today with nothing to hold on to I walked half an hour unassisted. Was proud.  Didn't know I could walk that far in them without help.
> 
> But sooooo much commentary - lol.  I just want to practice walking in them and experiment with my walk in a space that's a lot bigger than my house.  But it almost feels like social practice instead - *how to react when people talk about me loudly in the 3rd person while they walk behind me.  Lol.  I am trying to see that as a compliment;* people think I'm thick-skinned enough to handle being talked about in the third person.




Might be a matter of what they were saying.

I'm not sure about wearing them to the grocery store though.


----------



## highheeladdict

I wore my So Kate patent gris to the grocery store yesterday... I couldn`t hear people talk behind my back but even if they do, I don`t care. I have a dresscode at work and in my time off, I wear whatever I want. Everybody is entitled to their opinion and I´m entitled to just ignore it  Of course, sometimes I see a woman or a guy in clothes or with accessoires I`d never wear, but I don`t talk behind people`s back about them when they could hear me because everybody has different taste and I´m not judging a person by their clothes and I would never make fun of them. That`s just rude. There`s something on every outfit that I like, maybe a nice scarf or a beautiful piece of jewellery or maybe the person has a beautiful make up or haircut and I`d rather compliment the person on that than say something mean about a piece I don`t like.


----------



## kaleida

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Might be a matter of what they were saying.
> 
> I'm not sure about wearing them to the grocery store though.



Grocery store was actually the best place I could think of to learn walking in a new-to-me heel height ... I have practiced at home in the 120's for a few months and made a lot of progress at home, but at home I can only take 5 steps before I run into something ... and I feel like the balance & hip movement pieces will click if I practice with longer straighter distances and more momentum.  So the grocery store has long straight lines where I can get some momentum ... and a cart to hold onto for balance ... or not, depending on how far I feel like I can walk on my own.    I liked that a lot    The mall was good for practicing long straight distances without a cart as a crutch and that was definitely challenging for me and I think it showed that I was doing something challenging for me.  But it will get easier.  I didn't even try the stairs and escalators yet because I want to master walking in one long straight line first and feeling 100% balanced.  I feel about 85% balanced so far...lol.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

highheeladdict said:


> Of course, sometimes I see a woman or a guy in clothes or with accessoires I`d never wear, ...




Honestly, I don't pay any attention to what people wear in most stores.  I'm there to shop for what I need.  At least around here, heels in a grocery store is 'over dressed' and will get people looking however; maybe because you can heels-clicking hear the sound all over the store.  I see it only rarely and it's usually someone who has stopped in for a moment on a break from the office.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

kaleida said:


> I didn't even try the stairs and escalators yet ...



I know many do it, but I don't think heels on escalators is a wise idea.


----------



## Rockpup

Kalieda: I've used the grocery store for practice with new heel heights also. As you said the cart helps, but also you can cut the trip short if things are not working out easier then if you go to a mall.


----------



## kaleida

Where is a good website to sell used Louboutins?  I am not very good at product photography so I am looking for something like yoogi's closet that will give me a quote up front and then I mail them and they deal with photos and selling.

And this happened because I was so nervous about how to size my first pair of Pigalles that I bought 2 different sizes and wore them both around the house for a few weeks to see how much they stretched during break-in.  Now I am ready to sell the larger one from that experiment.  in the beginning I really thought that the larger one would be the winner...it wasn't.


----------



## FlipDiver

kaleida said:


> Where is a good website to sell used Louboutins?  I am not very good at product photography so I am looking for something like yoogi's closet that will give me a quote up front and then I mail them and they deal with photos and selling.
> 
> And this happened because I was so nervous about how to size my first pair of Pigalles that I bought 2 different sizes and wore them both around the house for a few weeks to see how much they stretched during break-in.  Now I am ready to sell the larger one from that experiment.  in the beginning I really thought that the larger one would be the winner...it wasn't.



I've sold on Yoogis but there's a higher profit margin selling on eBay. You don't need to be the best photographer - just have bright, preferably natural daylight and clear, focused pics.


----------



## kaleida

Yoogis offered me $300 for Pigalle 120s that were worn indoors only until I figured out they were too big for me... is that pretty close to how an ebay auction would end or is the difference big enough that I should switch to ebay?  I am not sure how to price them at all since it was my first pair of Louboutins


----------



## FlipDiver

kaleida said:


> Yoogis offered me $300 for Pigalle 120s that were worn indoors only until I figured out they were too big for me... is that pretty close to how an ebay auction would end or is the difference big enough that I should switch to ebay?  I am not sure how to price them at all since it was my first pair of Louboutins



Depends on size, color, material, availability, condition, overall market - check out sold listings for similar items to see what the going rate is. Even that's not always an accurate predictor of what yours could sell for.


----------



## kaleida

I think I'm going to stick with yoogi's even if I could get more from selling them myself...the thought of not needing to take pictures and write descriptions and answer questions etc is just too tempting


----------



## for3v3rz

I love the idea of using graffer's tape to protect the red bottoms. It works great and inexpensive. The color is very closed and not noticeable on.

With tape on after 4/5 wears



After removing the tape


----------



## CallMeSteph

I threw in the towel. This pair of Mad Martas and I were not meant to be. VC wouldn't budge on not shipping to the US and I couldn't find an address to ship to in the UK so I'm getting a refund instead. I'm hoping this was just some higher power telling me that buying them in my TTS was a bad idea and that I should be patient and wait for a pair of 36s to surface. Ugh so close!! I'm going to go back to lurking on this site only and a mini shoe ban. Thank you all for your advice and suggestions!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

for3v3rz said:


> I love the idea of using graffer's tape to protect the red bottoms. It works great and inexpensive. The color is very closed and not noticeable on.
> 
> With tape on after 4/5 wears
> View attachment 3637045
> 
> 
> After removing the tape
> View attachment 3637046


Wow awesome trick Thanks for sharing, I will have to get some! 

On another note, total buyer's remorse: On Friday I ordered from Saks a pair of CL peep-toes at full price. OF COURSE today I see another pair _in my size_ on TheRealReal. They are half the price. My Saks shoes haven't shipped, should I cancel my order and buy TRR ones instead? Wanting to wear them to a wedding this Saturday.


----------



## for3v3rz

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow awesome trick Thanks for sharing, I will have to get some!
> 
> On another note, total buyer's remorse: On Friday I ordered from Saks a pair of CL peep-toes at full price. OF COURSE today I see another pair _in my size_ on TheRealReal. They are half the price. My Saks shoes haven't shipped, should I cancel my order and buy TRR ones instead? Wanting to wear them to a wedding this Saturday.



CL doesn't hold up the value much so if you find it cheaper than full price and is new should go for it.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

for3v3rz said:


> CL doesn't hold up the value much so if you find it cheaper than full price and is new should go for it.


That is the truth!!!! Thanks for3v3rz, the new ones arrive tomorrow and I am considering returning them.


----------



## sara1014

Hello everyone, Im new here and looking to buy my first pair of CL's.. I live in an area where the majority of these retail stores on this site that are recommended to buy from are no where near me. I do have an overstock.com cc and noticed today they have many different styles of CL's on there on sale. I was warned never to buy a designer handbag from that site due to some authenticity issues in the past, and I am wondering if i should steer clear of buying this shoes from them as well?
thanks


----------



## ClassandStyle

for3v3rz said:


> I love the idea of using graffer's tape to protect the red bottoms. It works great and inexpensive. The color is very closed and not noticeable on.
> 
> With tape on after 4/5 wears
> View attachment 3637045
> 
> 
> After removing the tape
> View attachment 3637046


Thank you for this! I will definitely have to try that!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I bought the gaffer's tape and applied it. Looks perfect and now my Yootish ombre peep-toes are ready to be worn! ALSO hoping some nude CLs will be on sale soon at Neiman Marcus... I can't wait until my next pair of gorgeous Louboutins!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

highheeladdict said:


> I wore my So Kate patent gris to the grocery store yesterday... I couldn`t hear people talk behind my back but even if they do, I don`t care. I have a dresscode at work and in my time off, I wear whatever I want. Everybody is entitled to their opinion and I´m entitled to just ignore it  Of course, sometimes I see a woman or a guy in clothes or with accessoires I`d never wear, but I don`t talk behind people`s back about them when they could hear me because everybody has different taste and I´m not judging a person by their clothes and I would never make fun of them. That`s just rude. There`s something on every outfit that I like, maybe a nice scarf or a beautiful piece of jewellery or maybe the person has a beautiful make up or haircut and I`d rather compliment the person on that than say something mean about a piece I don`t like.



 this one made me smile, of course people make comments, for some odd reason they think that "those" women that wear CL's are different, but we are just like everyone else, we have feelings too! speaking behind peoples back is RUDE, but people do it, you are doing the right thing, ignore it. You wear what you want and love every minute of it.


----------



## lilhautemama

for3v3rz said:


> I love the idea of using graffer's tape to protect the red bottoms. It works great and inexpensive. The color is very closed and not noticeable on.
> 
> With tape on after 4/5 wears
> View attachment 3637045
> 
> 
> After removing the tape
> View attachment 3637046



will these work on already worn and scuffed soles pair?! this is amazing.


----------



## lilhautemama

Soo.. where does everyone where their CL to? I recently purchased my first pair, and besides weddings, nice dinners, and nights out on the town, I'm just not sure where is considered "appropriate" and not over the top to put these babies on? I'm a mom to a 15MO so daily is far from practical, but I was just curious as to how you ladies wear it to make it worth it.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lilhautemama said:


> Soo.. where does everyone where their CL to? I recently purchased my first pair, and besides weddings, nice dinners, and nights out on the town, I'm just not sure where is considered "appropriate" and not over the top to put these babies on? I'm a mom to a 15MO so daily is far from practical, but I was just curious as to how you ladies wear it to make it worth it.


So far I've worn mine to nights out/nice dinners, but since I have 85mm height, they are appropriate to wear to the office as well.


----------



## KittieKelly

lilhautemama said:


> Soo.. where does everyone where their CL to? I recently purchased my first pair, and besides weddings, nice dinners, and nights out on the town, I'm just not sure where is considered "appropriate" and not over the top to put these babies on? I'm a mom to a 15MO so daily is far from practical, but I was just curious as to how you ladies wear it to make it worth it.


I wear mine out shopping mostly, and casino dates with hubby. These are the only places I go


----------



## madamelapin

for3v3rz said:


> I love the idea of using graffer's tape to protect the red bottoms. It works great and inexpensive. The color is very closed and not noticeable on.
> 
> With tape on after 4/5 wears
> View attachment 3637045
> 
> 
> After removing the tape
> View attachment 3637046




Thank you SO much for this informative post! I would have never thought to do that, and I actually prefer the look of that over the vibram soles! I will be doing this to a few of my pairs


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hello all,i recently purchased a pair of shoes from a boutique over the phone and the shoes was too big so i send it back to them. And today they send it back to me saying the shoes was not in a brand new condition. And before they do that no one even contacted me. So it on the way back to me right now. What should i do now? The shoes was never worn and brand new when i returned them. [emoji22]


----------



## Nubcake

I was watching a Sophie Shohet video today when she pulled out a pair of these and I am IN LOVE with them. They're like a Belle but with a slightly thicker heel that makes them look more casual, a bit more edgy. Unfortunately they appear to be very uncommon... can anyone suggest me a similar alternative, CL or otherwise?


----------



## loveydovey35

Has anyone seen these in person, I saw them on the CL website, right now they are on pre-order. I am in love and want a pair so badly. Mayapump 100mm


----------



## princesshockey

I just got these in black/gold: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/disco-70s.html    I don't know why they called them "disco" instead of "mermaid" because these are like those mermaid pillows where you can draw pictures in the sequins.  Sooooo in love with them!  All the pictures online of them are terrible IMO


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Hi everyone! I'm thinking about getting the Pigalle 120 in black patent because I cannot walk in the So Kates (already own in black patent). Having a hard time justifying spending $$$ on such a similar shoe - any one own both in the same color? Are they different enough?


----------



## mal

They would be worth it if you could walk in them...they might be better for you; you won't know unless you try!


BlitzandGlitz said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking about getting the Pigalle 120 in black patent because I cannot walk in the So Kates (already own in black patent). Having a hard time justifying spending $$$ on such a similar shoe - any one own both in the same color? Are they different enough?


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

mal said:


> They would be worth it if you could walk in them...they might be better for you; you won't know unless you try!



That’s true! I tried them both at my local boutique to compare side by side and the pigalle 120 felt more secure. However the carpet is SO thick in the store that it’s hard to get a realistic feel for the shoes :-/


----------



## loveydovey35

Have not seen any activity on this thread in a while, don't know where else to post this type of conversation, will do so here in the hopes of getting it going.

Have you all seen the latest collection? OMG, there are so many gorgeous shoes and booties I WANT. Here are two that I am dying to get a hold of. Has anyone tried them on, any feedback? I am worried about the PVC rubbing or squeaking, then again I doubt these shoes will get much wear.


----------



## loveydovey35

And these booties are to die for!


----------



## mal

IKR?? I was going to try and lay off for the year, but...  the Mechante Reine!! So badass...
I haven’t posted my Spring/Summer purchases yet but I have done enough damage for the year tbh


----------



## Luv n bags

loveydovey35 said:


> And these booties are to die for!



Oh my! I need these!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

2174 would be great without the silly spikes and the clear plastic common on $20 stripper shoes.

Seriously, I don't get the whole spike craze.


----------



## cfellis522

These are great!  Do you have a link to the other styles?  Id love to see what else is coming out this Fall....   Ive been trying to replace my Gazolinas for years that were destroyed in a house plumbing issue.


----------



## mal

cfellis522 said:


> These are great!  Do you have a link to the other styles?  Id love to see what else is coming out this Fall....   Ive been trying to replace my Gazolinas for years that were destroyed in a house plumbing issue.


Hey, c  Bummer about the Gazolina! The Mechante Reine are on BG and Nordies site as well as CL. . Not sure about the booties.


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> IKR?? I was going to try and lay off for the year, but...  the Mechante Reine!! So badass...
> I haven’t posted my Spring/Summer purchases yet but I have done enough damage for the year tbh



I can only imagine, you have impeccable taste. I need to lay off for a bit...may have to take a break from social media in order to not start drooling at the lovely pictures shared


----------



## jennarae86

loveydovey35 said:


> Have not seen any activity on this thread in a while, don't know where else to post this type of conversation, will do so here in the hopes of getting it going.
> 
> Have you all seen the latest collection? OMG, there are so many gorgeous shoes and booties I WANT. Here are two that I am dying to get a hold of. Has anyone tried them on, any feedback? I am worried about the PVC rubbing or squeaking, then again I doubt these shoes will get much wear.



These are incredible!!!


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Have not seen any activity on this thread in a while, don't know where else to post this type of conversation, will do so here in the hopes of getting it going.
> 
> Have you all seen the latest collection? OMG, there are so many gorgeous shoes and booties I WANT. Here are two that I am dying to get a hold of. Has anyone tried them on, any feedback? I am worried about the PVC rubbing or squeaking, then again I doubt these shoes will get much wear.


I got them… they are unbelievable. No idea if they’ll squeak.  I can feel the studs inside in a couple places but I don’t think it’s a big problem. And yes, there are a lot of BEAUTIFUL shoes this Fall! And I just fell in love with crystals for the first time. Sparkles!!


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> I got them… they are unbelievable. No idea if they’ll squeak.  I can feel the studs inside in a couple places but I don’t think it’s a big problem. And yes, there are a lot of BEAUTIFUL shoes this Fall! And I just fell in love with crystals for the first time. Sparkles!!



Enjoy! they didn't work out for me  but i would love to see mod pics of yours when you wear!


----------



## **Chanel**

I'm usually more active in other subforums, but I just had to share my excitement and I know you guys will understand .
It's 02:21 am where I am and I just couldn't sleep, so decided to browse on the CL site. I was looking at the Moulamax in black suede in the past few weeks, but they were sold out in my size.
But this time I saw that CL restocked several boots in several sizes, including Moulamax. So of course I couldn't resist .
I haven't felt so excited about new shoes for a long time, but I am really looking forward to Moulamax .


----------



## sabrunka

Is there any other tall gals who wear loubs? I want to get more pairs but im trying to get myself more comfortable about wearing heels that are higher than 4 inches. Im 5’10 so already with the 100mm heels I become around 6’2. Id love some so kates but id be even taller lol anyone else in this situation?


----------



## mal

sabrunka said:


> Is there any other tall gals who wear loubs? I want to get more pairs but im trying to get myself more comfortable about wearing heels that are higher than 4 inches. Im 5’10 so already with the 100mm heels I become around 6’2. Id love some so kates but id be even taller lol anyone else in this situation?


 Well, look at it this way. Proportionally, the higher heels will look better on you because everything is long. Does that make sense? The only thing you can do is try it and get used to the feeling


----------



## mal

Thinking about Spring shoes.   I’m feeling a little sad about letting the Miss Valois get away... I want a cute sandal!


----------



## princesshockey

Bergdorf Goodman has a beautiful pair of Moulamax booties on sale online in leopard print for only  $472, wish I were a size 36!


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Enjoy! they didn't work out for me  but i would love to see mod pics of yours when you wear!


Here you go!


----------



## Porsha

sabrunka said:


> Is there any other tall gals who wear loubs? I want to get more pairs but im trying to get myself more comfortable about wearing heels that are higher than 4 inches. Im 5’10 so already with the 100mm heels I become around 6’2. Id love some so kates but id be even taller lol anyone else in this situation?



If you walk with confidence you'll be fine. I’m 5'9 and my favourite boots are my daff booties with a 6 inch heel.  And they make me feel super-confident.  A very high heel looks better when you are tall as it is more in proportion with your body size.


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> View attachment 4357181
> 
> Here you go!



So beautiful! thank you for sharing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing my CL nail polish today. I love this color! It's a great camel neutral.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi everyone, I was wondering, what's the most comfortable pair of CL's?


----------



## iamluthien

As far as I know flats are comfy and the 70mm suede single pumps are confy.
I heard good things about corneille 100 as well


----------



## LadyRabbit

iamluthien said:


> As far as I know flats are comfy and the 70mm suede single pumps are confy.
> I heard good things about corneille 100 as well


Thanks! I have a pair of So Kates in the 100mm. They're comfortable, btw have any tips for making pumps not slip off?


----------



## iamluthien

LadyRabbit said:


> Thanks! I have a pair of So Kates in the 100mm. They're comfortable, btw have any tips for making pumps not slip off?



A heel grip should work, I've heard that the dr scholl ones are great!
Otherwise you can try with an insole that will narrow the shoe while making your shoes confier!

Btw I knew that so kates were really painful and uncomfortable


----------



## pbjilly

Hi! Just saw a gorgeous pair of Bianca 140s online and in good condition. Thinking about pulling the trigger. I know that everyone is rocking the pointed toe nowadays but do you think it’d look weird wearing the biancas out and about right now? Does anyone still wear their Biancas?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pbjilly said:


> Hi! Just saw a gorgeous pair of Bianca 140s online and in good condition. Thinking about pulling the trigger. I know that everyone is rocking the pointed toe nowadays but do you think it’d look weird wearing the biancas out and about right now? Does anyone still wear their Biancas?



If you love them, I would say get them. I love mine and I get tons of compliments whenever I rock them whenever!


----------



## maggiesze1

Update: I asked a local shoe repair shop and he said I can just melt the ends! Yay! 
------------------
Hi,
I just received my Turela booties yesterday, but noticed today that there are 2 loose thread ends inside near the heel area, I asked BG live chat and they said either exchange them or take them to the repair shop and she will offer $100 for the expense? I was wondering, if I can just cut off the loose threads, would it be fine or would that ruin the shoe? This is only on one shoe, the other is fine.


----------



## grtlegs

For me, I think I would just put me foot into them and wear them...


----------



## LadyRabbit

Not gonna lie I am a fan of Louboutin's work but is it just me or lately their pieces are not..exciting enough? I don't know what's your guy's thoughts. In the end I just ended up buying a new pair of J'adior Slingbacks.


----------



## LadyRabbit

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wearing my CL nail polish today. I love this color! It's a great camel neutral.
> View attachment 4652421



OMG I love that color, I need that! It looks gorgeous on you!!! What's the name of the color btw?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

LadyRabbit said:


> OMG I love that color, I need that! It looks gorgeous on you!!! What's the name of the color btw?


It is called "Simple Nude"


----------



## LadyRabbit

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It is called "Simple Nude"



Thank You!


----------



## iamluthien

Can I just rant about I sad I am that the only sold 120mm style currently sold is the So Kate? Louboutin always had amazingly high heels and now...he stops at 100mm for pretty much every model.
I LOVED the 120mm old pigalles! And also I would have loved to have a Lady Lynch!


----------



## LadyRabbit

iamluthien said:


> Can I just rant about I sad I am that the only sold 120mm style currently sold is the So Kate? Louboutin always had amazingly high heels and now...he stops at 100mm for pretty much every model.
> I LOVED the 120mm old pigalles! And also I would have loved to have a Lady Lynch!



Okay I thought I was the only one...like I was looking for 120mm in his newer releases. They were like nope. They're all 100mm.


----------



## iamluthien

LadyRabbit said:


> Okay I thought I was the only one...like I was looking for 120mm in his newer releases. They were like nope. They're all 100mm.


Apparently that's new direction of the brand: I spoke to a sales assistant a while ago, and he said that mr Loubotin decided to leave the So Kates as its only 120mm model because apparently many women can't walk on 120s and resell them.
This may be because buying pre loved loubies can cause him a loss of money and make the brand more accessible, which is something he doesn't want apparently.

This thing here, together with the slight loss of quality and manifacture in newer models and with price rises makes me think that he sold himself to his greed.

I simply hope he steps back and starts again doing super duper high heels  the old loubies have that amazing sleek lines an sky high heels that no other brand could have had


----------



## LadyRabbit

iamluthien said:


> Apparently that's new direction of the brand: I spoke to a sales assistant a while ago, and he said that mr Loubotin decided to leave the So Kates as its only 120mm model because apparently many women can't walk on 120s and resell them.
> This may be because buying pre loved loubies can cause him a loss of money and make the brand more accessible, which is something he doesn't want apparently.
> 
> This thing here, together with the slight loss of quality and manifacture in newer models and with price rises makes me think that he sold himself to his greed.
> 
> I simply hope he steps back and starts again doing super duper high heels  the old loubies have that amazing sleek lines an sky high heels that no other brand could have had



Ok. Thanks for sharing the info. I do notice a lot of 120mm and So Kates in the resale market. Well I will be here waiting for Mr. Louboutin's comeback, with the sky high heels and the eye catching designs!


----------



## iamluthien

Fingers crossed, people


----------



## RichardLynch

iamluthien said:


> Apparently that's new direction of the brand: I spoke to a sales assistant a while ago, and he said that mr Loubotin decided to leave the So Kates as its only 120mm model because apparently many women can't walk on 120s and resell them.
> This may be because buying pre loved loubies can cause him a loss of money and make the brand more accessible, which is something he doesn't want apparently.
> 
> This thing here, together with the slight loss of quality and manifacture in newer models and with price rises makes me think that he sold himself to his greed.
> 
> I simply hope he steps back and starts again doing super duper high heels  the old loubies have that amazing sleek lines an sky high heels that no other brand could have had


A girly after my own heart!  You're literally like me!  My surname is Lynch as well and love Lady Lynch heels (I have the black patent pair) but I do agree he should go back to making super duper heels!  I miss going into Selfridges in London or the surrounding stores and seeing something super high!  Any London girlies wanna go shopping when this is all over?


----------



## iamluthien

RichardLynch said:


> A girly after my own heart!  You're literally like me!  My surname is Lynch as well and love Lady Lynch heels (I have the black patent pair) but I do agree he should go back to making super duper heels!  I miss going into Selfridges in London or the surrounding stores and seeing something super high!  Any London girlies wanna go shopping when this is all over?


I am a broke student living in London who lost her job, but I'd be glad to come with you for company  it is always a pleasure to admire the shoes in Selfridges


----------



## RichardLynch

iamluthien said:


> I am a broke student living in London who lost her job, but I'd be glad to come with you for company  it is always a pleasure to admire the shoes in Selfridges


Yay!  Thanks girly!  Lets keep in touch!  Nice to meet another London heel lover


----------



## iamluthien

RichardLynch said:


> Yay!  Thanks girly!  Lets keep in touch!  Nice to meet another London heel lover


More like a heel-obsessed human hahahha


----------



## LadyRabbit

The Open Ondessa 100mm, they're cute. Too bad it isn't white, it's yellow, or else I would have gone to the store ASAP. I love to have lemon colored shoes but no. Maybe for next time.


----------



## Miss T.

Does Louboutin still do special orders? If so, could someone please pass me the contact info?


----------



## USAFPILOT

Yep, I’ve been searching for old favorites in the resale market, because the new stuff just isn’t the sky high heel I want.  I need the 150 platforms with the fetish heel to make a comeback.  And I’d love a pair of allenissima.


----------



## iamluthien

Miss T. said:


> Does Louboutin still do special orders? If so, could someone please pass me the contact info?


I think that the only way is to go to their Paris boutique!


----------



## Miss T.

iamluthien said:


> I think that the only way is to go to their Paris boutique!



Thank you!


----------



## giggles00

iamluthien said:


> Can I just rant about I sad I am that the only sold 120mm style currently sold is the So Kate? Louboutin always had amazingly high heels and now...he stops at 100mm for pretty much every model.
> I LOVED the 120mm old pigalles! And also I would have loved to have a Lady Lynch!



Great video of walking in So Kate 120!









						Pin on Zapatos negros tacon
					

Jul 22, 2022 - This Pin was discovered by danie narrea. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




					www.pinterest.fr


----------



## Kats_heels

Hi everyone. Just a quick introduction... I'm Kat from the UK and a new member of the forum. I have a bit of a shoe addiction as I imagine a lot of you do, and have around 30 pairs of Louboutin's in my collection at this moment in time.

How do I go about starting my own thread in the Louboutin Forum. At the moment it says "insufficient Privileges"? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I look forward to speaking to you all and seeing some of your amazing shoes!.

Kat x


----------



## heelsmodels

Welcome Kat to this amazing forum. I hope can watch your Louboutin collection soon. I bet some people will help you here, mainly Stilly. She is an amazing person.


----------



## PlumeDuRenard

Hello, I just received my first pair of Louboutin last week, a secondhand Ronron 100. I am already in love and they are a lot more comfortable that my other heels that are lower, somehow. They are just a bit big for me, like a half size, but I can make this work. I am in love. They are so beautiful and with a simple outfit they are so elegant. And well, they make the feet beautiful. No other heels can do that. So now, I want more (though I said for years that I would never buy any Louboutin, how stupid was I)...
I am aiming for New Simple Pumps, but I don't see them on their website, so I guess they are discontinued. Any secondhand online store recommendation for Europe ? Or do stores still have them (Paris or Cologne/Dusseldorf) ?
I also think I will offer myself a pair of Pigalle or Kate in 100 or 85 (100 is sexy, 85 is comfy haha) when I get a new job (my current contract will end in 6 months) as a reward 

@Kats_heels you can start a new thread after being some time on the forum and replying to a few existing thread, if I remember correctly. You should check the rules for answers


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not a Louboutin owner, but thought this cool design detail at the Miami Design District boutique was worth sharing.


Genuine tree bark on the exterior. 

Didn't go in and shop, but per this article, the tree bark motif continues on the interior: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/12/21/christian-louboutin-flagship-miami-design-district/


----------

